# The Monday Club



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

So @Kristine Walker (I don't know if the @ thing works if there's a space in your name!) had a *fantastic* idea:  Each Monday, shop from your stash for one thing to use every day for that week.  I've got a sizable sample stash of things I do want to try "some day," so that's my focus:  My unused samples.  "Some day" is now.  I was going to pick my new item on Monday nights due to work ick, but then I realized that Mondays are just as bad as Tuesdays because of the way work comes in, so I'll be picking on Sundays to put that item into use on Monday (if I don't pick on Sunday, I won't get it into position to be used on Monday)!     

ANYWAY.  This week, my sample is *benefit Coralista blush*!  This is from my benefit advent calendar (advent isn't a big thing for me, but makeup samples are, so I bought this with the intent to put it into use right away!).  A full-sized version is 0.28 oz, and this one is 0.1 oz, so it's a really good-sized sample I am in no danger of using up this week.  I actually tried it on my bare skin today just to see what it was going to look like so I could figure out whether to adjust my eyeshadow selections for the week, and it didn't seem to show up at all, so this is clearly going to be a very natural cheek week for me.

What is everyone else giving a whirl this week?


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to use my Vivant Skincare Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser sample that came with a birchbox order. It's only 4.5 ml so hopefully I can use it up and get it out of my life. I have far too many deluxe samples that I never use and are just taking up space.


----------



## page5 (Oct 21, 2013)

I brought out a UD lipstick I've been ignoring. It is a deep blackberry shade and I like it for a night out but with three kids, nights out are few and far between. However, if I layer a nude over this lipstick it softens up the color and I like it for day wear. 

I'm also doing a weekly foil packet grab. I have a small makeup bag (ipsy size) of foil packets and I'm taking one out a week to use. This week is an exfoliating cleanser from Fresh. It is good size so probably two uses. I've heard good things about this brand so I'm excited to give it a go.


----------



## nin5in (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm going to use my L.A. Colors Traditional Palette this week. I brought it about 6 months back, and still haven't used it. This is going to be a neutral eye week for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 21, 2013)

loove this idea. This week I'm going to use my Lorac pro palette that never gets touched.Do palettes count? lol


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  loove this idea. This week I'm going to use my Lorac pro palette that never gets touched.Do palettes count? lol
I'm using a palette that I usually only touch once a week.

I'm using my Kat Von D Ladybird palette and UD Glinda lip pencil everyday this week.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread! Today I unearthed my Black Honey duo ( gloss on one end, almost lipstick on other) I plan to use it everyday this week. I'm thrilled to hear what everyone else is choosing!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 21, 2013)

Very cool idea. I pulled out some shampoo and conditioner samples, a benefit chacha tint, Napoleon perdis auto pilot primer and sole goddess foot treatment. Oh and a new cleanser because mine is running out. I bought the whole Paula's choice balancing system but am not allowing myself to use it until I go through some of my older items


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 21, 2013)

Such a fun idea! This week, I pulled out my Nars Orgasm/Laguna duo that is almost used up. I'd really like for this to be gone soon. So everyday this week I will use it.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a great idea! This week I'm going to use my benefit eye cream and my NARS laguna bronzer. Both are getting close to being finished, so I just have to commit to finishing them, then I can move onto new products!


----------



## amygab1126 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a good idea! I hoard my samples like I'm waiting for some special occasion to use them, and I just have boxes and boxes of things stashed in my closet, with more coming in every month! So, I've tried a bunch today: I started using my Michael Todd True Organics Jojoba Charcoal Facial Scrub from Ipsy. I think I really like it! I also tried the Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Rapid Hair Mask from my first Blush box. I'm not sure I like this, but it may have just been a bad hair day - this is where trying for a week comes in, I suppose. Then I cracked open the Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum from the Man Repeller Glossybox. That I don't think I like - I don't see any mattifying effect whatsoever. Additionally, I tried the Anastasia Lash Genius "topcoat" on my mascara (I think this was from Blush?) and I can't tell if it makes a difference or not yet.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 22, 2013)

I know what you mean Amy! I have a terrible habit of not using things because I'm saving them for something special, or I just don't want to mess them up and lose that new look. Crazy huh?


----------



## amygab1126 (Oct 22, 2013)

I know! And I keep telling myself I'm going to quit some subs and re-join later, maybe, but I still have 5 of them...ridiculous.


----------



## page5 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I brought out a UD lipstick I've been ignoring. It is a deep blackberry shade and I like it for a night out but with three kids, nights out are few and far between. However, if I layer a nude over this lipstick it softens up the color and I like it for day wear. 

I just needed to play with this lipstick! If I dab it on and apply it lightly I don't even need the nude lipstick over it. I'm loving it and the formula is great - minimal transfer to my coffee cup.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 22, 2013)

That's great Page5!  Lipsticks are my fave because they are so versatile.

1.One sheer coat, casual.

2.Apply, blot, apply, blot down until a stain

3.Two or more coats richer color,

4.Dot on cheeks for matching blush

5.Dig out remnants from tube, melt with vaseline or coconut oil for a tinted gloss/balm

6. Mix remnants to create a new color

   I'm sure there are many other uses I've forgotten


----------



## eucala08 (Oct 23, 2013)

I know I'm late on this train, but for the rest of the week I'll use Physicians Formula Happy Booster Blush in Pink. It's a very natural looking blush, and I usually like a little more color.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, it's only Friday, but coralista is going into the Spring box now!  I'm getting my hair colored tomorrow, and I don't want to go in wearing it because I don't want the stylist to think that I normally wear that color of blush because it might mean a hair color that turns out to be too warm for my comfort, plus I just got a certain sub box that sent me a blush palette that included exactly the color I've been coveting for fall, so I'll break that out tomorrow.  But I'll go ahead and pull my item for next week now so I can think about how I will incorporate it into my routine next week.  That item is...  (I'm actually headed to the other side of the apartment now to get the Monday box!) benefit girl meets pearl.  I'm going to have to do some research on this one and figure out how to actually use highlighters.  Side benefit of this project:  I'm going to actually *learn* how to use this stuff instead of just guessing how it's supposed to be used and abandoning it after not being able to figure it out after two tries.

(I also just received a benefit creaseless cream shadow deluxe sample in no pressure, but I got it specifically to use *now*, so it's not going into the Monday box.)


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 27, 2013)

I love this idea!  My biggest problem is that I cannot stop buying makeup but never ever get up early enough to actually DO my makeup M-F!  I just got the UD Vice 2 palette so my goal this week is to get up early enough to do a different eye look with that palette every day!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this idea!  My biggest problem is that I cannot stop buying makeup but never ever get up early enough to actually DO my makeup M-F!  I just got the UD Vice 2 palette so my goal this week is to get up early enough to do a different eye look with that palette every day!
I've found that playing with things on the weekend helps me figure out how to shave the time down during the week.  I have my bathroom routine -- and that's  *everything*, including brushing my teeth and dealing with my hair (which I refuse to do anything more than brush, so we're not talking about anything resembling styling going on here) -- down to fifteen minutes, but I have to curate my colors every weekend.  I typically use loose pigments instead of pressed shadow, so everything is in single-color pots.  I get overwhelmed with choice in the morning and just can't decide what colors to use if I have more than five or so to choose from.  I have the UD Alice in Wonderland palette, and I can use that one pretty much only on the weekends because I will just stand there and *stare* at the colors for ten minutes trying to decide what to use that day.  

But if I only have five shadows in the rotation box, I go from "Which colors will I wear today?" to "which colors will go with today's outfit?" -- and that is a much easier choice for me since my only real decision here is which top to wear since I wear black pants to work four out of five days a week, and I tend to wake up *knowing* what I want to wear to work that day, and that speeds things up because I tend to wear certain colors with certain shirts (hello, OCD!), so if I only have one or two of those colors in the rotation box, boom!  No decision necessary!

(The key to this for me is the rotation box.  It has my currently-in-use primer, shadow, liner, and mascara, right there and ready to use at ass o'clock in the morning.  I mean 5am.  It usually also has blush, but this week, I'm using a palette that won't fit in the box.  The rotation box also basically forces me to think about changing up my colors each week and using things I haven't used in a while, and it also helps me figure out the colors I *really* like because I will sometimes be sad to see a color move out of the box because it just *works* for me.  I've been *really* surprised at some of the colors that I've been sad to see go.)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 27, 2013)

> I've found that playing with things on the weekend helps me figure out how to shave the time down during the week. Â I have my bathroom routine -- and that's Â *everything*, including brushing my teeth and dealing with my hair (which I refuse to do anything more than brush, so we're not talking about anything resembling styling going on here)Â -- down to fifteen minutes, but I have to curate my colors every weekend. Â I typically use loose pigments instead of pressed shadow, so everything is in single-color pots. Â I get overwhelmed with choice in the morning and just can't decide what colors to use if I have more than five or so to choose from. Â I have the UD Alice in Wonderland palette, and I can use that one pretty much only on the weekends because I will just stand there and *stare* at the colors for ten minutes trying to decide what to use that day. Â  But if I only have five shadows in the rotation box, I go from "Which colors will I wear today?" to "which colors will go with today's outfit?" -- and that is a much easier choice for me since my only real decision here is which top to wear since I wear black pants to work four out of five days a week, and I tend to wake up *knowing* what I want to wear to work that day,Â and that speeds things up because I tend to wear certain colors with certain shirts (hello, OCD!), so if I only have one or two of those colors in the rotation box, boom! Â No decision necessary! (The key to this for me is the rotation box. Â It has my currently-in-use primer, shadow, liner, and mascara, right there and ready to use at ass o'clock in the morning. Â I mean 5am. Â It usually also has blush, but this week, I'm using a palette that won't fit in the box. Â The rotation box also basically forces me to think about changing up my colors each week and using things I haven't used in a while, and it also helps me figure out the colors I *really* like because I will sometimes be sad to see a color move out of the box because it just *works* for me. Â I've been *really* surprised at some of the colors that I've been sad to see go.) Â


 I really need to start using a rotation box like this, what a genius idea!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really need to start using a rotation box like this, what a genius idea!
lol...mine is a rotation bag, but I love the idea too. In my bag this week (along with other general make up) is my Stila In the Light palette, Benetint, and a tarte gel eyeliner in a bronzy shade that I don't remember and I'm too lazy to go upstairs and look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Oct 27, 2013)

I am still working on the cha cha tint I put into rotation last week, it takes so little, still using the Napoleon perdis primer too. This weeks products? I bought about 5 lip tar samples to try the colors so that will be this weeks products, though I wore Black Metal Dahlia last night at Halloween horror Nights in Orlando and I love it.


----------



## nin5in (Oct 28, 2013)

This week I will be using The Color Workshop Lipgloss Palette that I haven't touched in ages.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright, I'm pulling out my balm-jovi palette this week. I'm going to use it for blush, highlighter, and shadow. I will miss my benefit sugarbomb blush (that and thebalm hot mama are pretty much all I use anymore), but I will survive and get some use out of something I don't use often enough.


----------



## page5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Last week was a success - re-tried a lipstick and fell back in love with it and tried a cleanser sample that didn't impress me. 

This week I'm using the 3 shadows Ipsy sent me from BH cosmetics a few months ago. The first time I tried them I didn't like them at all (they faded fast) and they have been languishing in the back of my stash. I'm going to experiment this week and if I still don't like them by Friday I'll pass them on to one of my sisters or daughters to try. I forgot to grab a packet from my foil packet bag so I'll do that tonight. 

I like reading what others are trying too. I agree about rotating products - it is a great way to re-discover what you have and not get bored with the same thing day after day.


----------



## page5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I'm pulling out my balm-jovi palette this week. I'm going to use it for blush, highlighter, and shadow. I will miss my benefit sugarbomb blush (that and thebalm hot mama are pretty much all I use anymore), but I will survive and get some use out of something I don't use often enough.

Good idea - I may copy you on this one next week!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 28, 2013)

I pulled out my Stila Red Carpet palette that Santa (DH) got my for Christmas last year. Also an EL mascara sample from a previous gift w/purchase.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

I am a little late to the party but I love this idea. I am going to use my mascara from Korres every day this week I did wear it yesterday and am wearing it today. I have bought the sample set at Sephora and need to make up my mind which one I want to buy. This one is definitely in the running.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 29, 2013)

@meaganola I took your suggestion &amp; last night I put everything I want to use daily in an old Glossybox box for daily use this week &amp; it really did cut down on my time this morning!  So, thanks!

Two days in and two days where I got up early, wore everything, and had all my friends at work tell me how much they like my eyeshadow!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola I took your suggestion &amp; last night I put everything I want to use daily in an old Glossybox box for daily use this week &amp; it really did cut down on my time this morning!  So, thanks!

Two days in and two days where I got up early, wore everything, and had all my friends at work tell me how much they like my eyeshadow!  




Yay, I'm glad it worked for you!  It makes my OCD *and* makeup freak sides happy, and when I can soothe the OCD, everything is that much better.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 30, 2013)

I am so gonna have to start this on Monday. I have so much stuff, but like someone else here mentioned, I don't get up early enough to put the stuff on! I am home from vacation tomorrow afternoon, then back to work for Thur &amp; Fri. I am going to dig some stuff out this weekend and prepare myself for Project Monday!!


----------



## page5 (Oct 30, 2013)

I pulled a foil out of my foil packet bag and it is an eye cream from strivectin! I thought I was currently using my last eye cream sample so I'm looking forward to giving this one a test drive. I'm a little afraid I will love it and then not be able to justify buying it because this brand is on the pricey side.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2013)

Yay, my item for next week is benefit That Gal!  I was seriously hoping for it, and there it is!  (Okay, I did throw what I'm pretty sure was a couple of loose pigment baggies, but I *hate* those things and should have thrown them out.  I can't swap these particular ones away because I already used them once, and you just can't sterilize loose pigment.)  

I do think that Girl Meets Pearl -- my item for this past week -- will probably stay in use until I'm out of it (or until another highlighter shows up in the weekly pick).  I didn't know what highlighter did until I started reading/watching tutorials before I tried this one, and I think I'm hooked on highlighter as a general makeup item!  And I probably have a half dozen different highlighter samples that are just floating around in my collection because I haven't ever really learned how to use it, but I'm a shimmer freak, so I couldn't bring myself to toss them.

(I also got some new things, but they're shimmery brown eyeliner pencil and shimmery cream eyeshadow, and I've been wearing a lot of shimmery brown eyeliner, and the cream eyeshadow will be perfect as a base and/or allover color, so I'm not going to have to force myself to use those.  I will just have to re-edit the rotation box because I think I need to swap out the Halloween purples for more November-y colors for next week.)

ETA:  Yikes!  I just checked to see what the retail value of this That Gal sample would be on a per-ml basis.  Full size is $28 for 0.37 fl oz, and this is 0.25 fl oz, so that works out to $18.92!  And Girl Meets Pearl is $30 for 0.4 fl oz, and this is a 0.25 fl oz tube, so that works out to $18.75.  I really love the sizes of the samples in this advent calendar.


----------



## nin5in (Nov 2, 2013)

My items for next week are all 6 of my The Color Workshop Dazzling Face palettes.





That's the best pic on the net that I could find. I have seriously got to start taking my own pictures of things.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright so I've pulled my items for this week. They are the NARS And God Created the Woman palette, cargo blush in cannes, and jouer liquid shimmer eyeliner in mink. I reallly need to organize my sample size stuff and start bringing that into the mix. I'm thinking that will be a task for while I'm off for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh I added Benefit watt's up to the pile to use this week.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 3, 2013)

Joining the Monday Club!

For my first week, I separated out all of my "everyday" makeup (Face &amp; Eye Primer, BB Cream, Setting Powder, Mascara) and placed them in an old Beauty Army box (which will now sit out on the counter, instead of my giant makeup bag - making my hubby very happy!).  Then I grabbed a few more "permanent basics" (Black &amp; Brown eyeliner, neutral lipliner) and threw them in.  

Items up for weekly rotation:

Eyeshadows (GDE sample size pigments)

Blush (Two Cosmetics in Luxe)

Lipstick (Ulta Lip Pencil in American Girl, UD Lipstick in Manic)

Eyeliner (UD 24/7 in Gunmetal)

Next week I'm going to start adding an untried item each week to push my boundaries, but switching to a smaller selection each day was enough for me this week!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 3, 2013)

It won't come until tomorrow, but I will be using my UD Glinda palette, and the Crush eyeliner pencil.


----------



## page5 (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't like either of the products I tried last week so my youngest daughter received the BH cosmetics eyeshadow and I'm tossing the eye cream from Strivectin. 

This week I'm trying out the Alison Rafaele foundation I received from birchbox, the shade is a pretty good match but a little too heavy on the yellow pigment for my skin tone. I'll wear it a couple more times but I wasn't impressed this morning when I put it on - very light coverage and I need more. 

I forgot to grab a foil packet to try this week so I'll do that tonight.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 4, 2013)

So last week I used the Korres mascara from the lash stash and I absolutley love it. I also used an eyeshadow quad all week from Ulta that was for free with a lot of other goodies a few months back and it worked out well. I am happy seeing it notjust lay in a corner. I am trying to avoid using my naked palette until our vacation in three weeks. So the mascara is in a good position to be bought full size.

This week I am using the Tarte Mascara that came in the stash. I will also be picking one of my eyeliners that I barely use this afternoon. Actually two one black and one blue to vary depending on what I am wearing that day. Additionally I am using the other eyeshadow quad that came with the Ulta goodie bag.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 4, 2013)

@page5 I love this thread for that reason. I get to know my products better and can give them away if they just really do not work for me.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> @page5 I love this thread for that reason. I get to know my products better and can give them away if they just really do not work for me.


 Yes! Trying things once or twice doesn't always give me a good idea whether something works for me, but every day for a week? That's a good testing period. I forgot to use my That Gal this morning! I need to put it in top of my eyeshadow jars so I *see* it at 5am. I *did* use fine-one-one, and I'm going to have to work with it some more. I tried putting it on top of my bb cream this morning, and it didn't do much of anything, and the bb cream ended up all over the stick. I'm going to try to remember to give it a shot under the bb cream tomorrow. This might be relegated to weekends-on-bare-skin duty.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! Trying things once or twice doesn't always give me a good idea whether something works for me, but every day for a week? That's a good testing period.

I forgot to use my That Gal this morning! I need to put it in top of my eyeshadow jars so I *see* it at 5am. I *did* use fine-one-one, and I'm going to have to work with it some more. I tried putting it on top of my bb cream this morning, and it didn't do much of anything, and the bb cream ended up all over the stick. I'm going to try to remember to give it a shot under the bb cream tomorrow. This might be relegated to weekends-on-bare-skin duty.
Have you tried rubbing it on a sponge and applying that way? That is how I apply my cream blush type things if I notice they don't apply over foundation well. I guess that would complicate things with fine one one though since its all three products. Maybe you could get a good straight smudge of it? lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> Have you tried rubbing it on a sponge and applying that way? That is how I apply my cream blush type things if I notice they don't apply over foundation well. I guess that would complicate things with fine one one though since its all three products. Maybe you could get a good straight smudge of it? lol


 I'll be experimenting with different ways to apply this week. The stripes really are the key to this product *and* the main problem, and I just need to think about it and work with it some more. That just wasn't happening at ass o'clock in the morning on the first day I was trying it! I really need to start my experimenting on Saturdays so I have things more ingrained when it's time to get ready for work.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 5, 2013)

ooh, I forgot to post. I do the same thing that Leigh does except all of my choices for the week have to fit in a moderately sized makeup bag (it's one that I got a s a clinique GWP). This week the "face in a bag" choices are (beyond the basic mascara, and foundation):


Primer: From the Lab
Blush: NARS orgasm/laguna duo
Highlighter: LMDB Champagne Shimmer and Benefit Watt's Up
Eyeshadow: Stila Barefoot Contessa, the Balm Matt Batali, &amp; a nameless navy blue from the Body Shop
Eyeliner: LMDB (the bronzy one), and KVD black (from the ALMOSTVIB bag)
Lips: KVD Celebutard and the one that came with the FRAMED code on Sephora (not sure of the name), Stila Beso, Bare Minerals lip gloss in maverick as well as a nude, clear and pink lip pencil.

I find that fewer choices in the morning really do make the process of getting ready so much faster!


----------



## nin5in (Nov 5, 2013)

This week's "face in a bag" choices for me are:

Primers: ELF Mineral Infused Face Primer, ELF Essentials Eyelid Primer

Eyeshadows, Eyeshadow Bases, Blushes, Lipglosses: The Color Workshop Dazzling Face Palettes in Aqua Blue, Sun Goddess, Romantic Starlet, Drama Queen, Sultry Vixen and Jade Jewels

Eyeliners: ELF Studio Cream Eyeliner in Black, The Color Workshop Liners in Cobalt, Silver, and Gold

Mascara: ELF Essentials Mascara in Black

Bronzer: NYC Bronzer/Highlighter Duo in Bronze Mist

Lipsticks: L.A. Colors Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss duo in Charmed, The Color Workshop Lipsticks in Red, Sparkly Nude, and Coral


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

I saw this great blog post today about making your own advent calendar with samples and unused products. You wrap everything up in pretty paper, randomly number things and then pull one thing out a day (starting with number 1) to use! This is such a great idea becasue not only will it force you to use up some items, but it will also be fun since you don't know what you're gonna open each day. I'm going to continue picking an item a week for the Monday club, but also make this advent calendar to use up some samples!

And my item for this week is a sample of bumble and bumble hairdresser's invisible oil. I've been hanging on this sample mainly for fear of using it up. I figure once I use it (I know I already love it), I can just buy the full size!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread is so awesome -- I actually got up and used my box EVERY SINGLE DAY LAST WEEK!  (and both days so far this week!)  Here's what this week's box contains:

-UD Ammo palette

-Benefit They're Real mascara (for my top lashes; a mini -- I've had &amp; used this one as my main mascara for MONTHS.  It DOES.NOT.EMPTY!)

-Wet N Wild Megalength mascara (for my bottom lashes; also my go-to bottom-lash mascara)

-Smashbox BB Cream in 'light' (a foil; I've used this 6/7 days of the challenge so far &amp; it still has product left somehow!  LOVE this product now, though, and can't wait to break into my full-size!)

-ELF blush in Tickled Pink (have had this forever; trying to reach bottom on it, though.  A great every day blush!)

-UD primer potion sample (original)

-Benefit Gimme Brow (in medium/dark; my new favorite brow product; so quick &amp; easy to use!)

-UD eyeliner in Zero

-whatever Rimmel Scandaleyes matches my eye shadow for my bottom eyeliner (I have every shade &amp; change daily)

-Nivea lip balm w/lemon &amp; olive oil (as lip primer)

-Rotate lipstick daily, depending on my eye shadow

Last week was nearly the same except I used the WnW Fergie eye primer &amp; the UD Vice 2 palette (my favorite palette ever, btw!)

And my nightly routine (I'm new to a nightly routine; up until recently I usually fell asleep with makeup on - AGH I KNOW so bad!):

-Maybelline eye makeup remover 

-Tea tree bar soap (made locally, purchased from my co-op)

-fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream

-elf Lip Exfoliator

-Be Delectable hand cream (in strawberry!)

-Yes to Blueberries eye cream (another foil that's lasted me a week &amp; a half and barely has a dent in it!)

I don't know why it takes a group mentality to get me pumped up and motivated for these sort of things but this thread definitely did it.  Thank you gals for helping me take better care of myself.  Just getting up and putting on my face and remembering to spend 15 minutes per night with myself has helped my mental wellness as well


----------



## page5 (Nov 6, 2013)

@sparklegirl - love the DIY advent calendar idea

@donutbaby - I like posting here because it helps me remember to use the product(s) I'm trying for the week

I discovered another benefit of really testing products for a full week. I will be out of town for a week or so this month and was thinking ahead about packing and I usually take my favorite Stila shadow palette with me because, well, it is my favorite. But, I've been experimenting with a 5 shadow pan from Revlon that is 1/6 the size of the Stila palette and it will be everything I need for a week out of town. Space saver! I always pack several one use foils (shampoo, conditioner, body lotion, face cleanser, etc) when I travel too so I can use/evaluate/toss as I go.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm having a lot of fun with the NARS palette I chose this week, but I'm realizing I don't relaly love NARS eyeshadows. I think I won't be buying anymore in the future. Learning and money saving experience!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2013)

So I also started pulling out skincare samples and putting them in the shower so I would remember to use them.  Tried the Vasanti Brighten Up! Cleanser and...

DEAR GOD WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME IT BURNS LIKE THE FIERY WRATH OF HELL!?  I swear I've been reading happy little reviews for months and was overjoyed to get is as part of a Mystery 2 pack.  And now my face is red.  Super-red.  Tomato-red.  I'm going to give it a day or so, and see how my skin does, because if it really will make my skin amazing I can use it when I don't have to go out in public for a few hours.  

Yeeks.  



 (hahaha I'm the one on the left)


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I also started pulling out skincare samples and putting them in the shower so I would remember to use them.  Tried the Vasanti Brighten Up! Cleanser and...

DEAR GOD WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME IT BURNS LIKE THE FIERY WRATH OF HELL!?  I swear I've been reading happy little reviews for months and was overjoyed to get is as part of a Mystery 2 pack.  And now my face is red.  Super-red.  Tomato-red.  I'm going to give it a day or so, and see how my skin does, because if it really will make my skin amazing I can use it when I don't have to go out in public for a few hours.  

Yeeks.  



 (hahaha I'm the one on the left)
I found it very gentle, lol. I've using origins natural friction for a while now though, so maybe I would no longer feel the same way toward the vasanti.


----------



## lorizav (Nov 6, 2013)

This week I am starting a derma blend concealer, pixi primer and swear I am going to use my benefit Bella bamba blush exclusively til I hit pan. also working on using up my Mary Loumanizer sample which I did hit pan


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found it very gentle, lol. I've using origins natural friction for a while now though, so maybe I would no longer feel the same way toward the vasanti.

Haha I do have sensitive skin.  That's probably the issue.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> This week I am starting a derma blend concealer, pixi primer and swear I am going to use my benefit Bella bamba blush exclusively til I hit pan. also working on using up my Mary Loumanizer sample which I did hit pan


 I just started on a Bella Bamba mini today! I didn't feel like fighting with fine-one-one this morning. I think after this week, f-o-o is going into the spring/summer box. I don't think it's for me right now. And I have stumbled into an eye combination that per my coworker makeup buddy exactly matches my hair and brings out my (basic brown) eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded as base; GDE Morocco on my lids, Brown Eyed Girl in the crease, and Vulnerable on the browbone; and LMdB liner pencil in Tamarac. I'm thinking I will have to change up my colors completely next week, but I will also have to keep this combo in mind for the future.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

Double-posting to say: I am going to have to start doing weekly edits on my makeup bag that I keep in my messenger bag! I just dug through it to try to find the mascara sample I could have sworn I had, and I have EIGHTEEN lip products in it -- *not* counting lip balms. And that's just in the main bag, not any of the side pockets, auxiliary bags, or my jacket. But no mascara.


----------



## page5 (Nov 7, 2013)

My foil packet to use this week was the Benefit Porefessional. The little sample was enough to do half my face so the other half is the Pixi primer! Should be interesting to see if one wears better than the other at the end of the day. I did like how the Porefessional applied, silky smooth without the oily feel of some primers. 

I have a deluxe sample of that Vasanti brighten up in my stash too. I'll be careful to try on the weekend just in case I have any issues! My skin is mildly sensitive.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My foil packet to use this week was the Benefit Porefessional. The little sample was enough to do half my face so the other half is the Pixi primer! Should be interesting to see if one wears better than the other at the end of the day. I did like how the Porefessional applied, silky smooth without the oily feel of some primers. 

I have a deluxe sample of that Vasanti brighten up in my stash too. I'll be careful to try on the weekend just in case I have any issues! My skin is mildly sensitive. 

Then you'll be happy to know that my face is MUCH better today - no more red, and my skin is super-smooth and feels amazing!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 8, 2013)

I



> My foil packet to use this week was the Benefit Porefessional. The little sample was enough to do half my face so the other half is the Pixi primer! Should be interesting to see if one wears better than the other at the end of the day. I did like how the Porefessional applied,Â silky smooth without the oily feel of some primers.Â  I have a deluxe sample of that Vasanti brighten up in my stash too. I'll be careful to try on the weekend just in case I have any issues! My skin is mildly sensitive.Â


 I LOVE Porefessional! It was the first &amp; only primer I've ever used! Silky smooth, a verrry little goes a long way, &amp; it's great for minimizing pores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

When I put my Monday items into this box to pick from, I put in a few things that I keep saving for a special occasion or something similar that never arrives, so I decided they need to go in the box to *force* me to use them instead of saving them for an event that never comes. So. This week's item: Sally Hansen nail strips in Lustrous! At least I *think* that's the name of this design. They're black with gold and silver glitter. I thought they would be fantastic for the summer, but I never got around to using them. So now it's time! Well, not *now*. This week. I'll put them on Monday night so I don't wreck them cleaning tomorrow and Monday during the day.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 10, 2013)

Picked my items for this week. Decided its time to utilize naked 2. My naked palette is well loved and I've hit pan on 3 shades and made noticeable dents on 3 more, but I never got as into naked 2. I think by the time I purchased naked 2 I just had sooo many palettes it never made it into my regular rotation. I actually used it last night for going out and was pretty happy with how my look turned out. I do like the colors in it, so it should be a fun week. 

For blush I'm rotating in cargo tonga. I have so many cargo blushes and they are so darn big I don't think I'll ever use up a single one of them.


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 10, 2013)

This week's makeup:

-Breakng into my FS Smashbox BB cream (finally used up my foil which lasted TEN days!)
-Chella highlighter crayon
-Benefit Gimme Brow

-Urban Decay pencil eyeliner in Perversion

-Urban Decay Box of Shadows IV Redux

-Urban Decay Primer Potion sample

-Benefit They're Real mini (still goin' strong -- probably used this mini 50+ times!)
-Wet N Wild Megalength mascara (for my bottom lashes)

-Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel-creme

-Benefit Porefessional mini (another mini that seems to be lasting forever!)
-Nivea lip balm in olive oil &amp; lemon

-Sally Hansen invisible lip liner

-Rimmel Scandaleyes crayon in whichever shade matches my shadow that day
-ELF blush in Tickled Pink (finally hit pan on this!)

-ELF eyelash primer

And for my night regiment:

-Sephora waterproof eye makeup remover (new; finally used up my Maybelline)

-Tea tree bar soap made locally from co-op (doing wonders for my blackheads!)

-Yes to Blueberries eye firming cream (another foil that's lasted me over 20 applications so far)

-Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Cream

-ELF Lip Exfoliator

-Be Delectable hand cream

I can still barely believe that I've gotten up early &amp; done my makeup every single day for the last two weeks!  So proud  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Le sigh. There was An Incident today. I can't use nail strips until the nubbins grow out. I'm going to have to toss the nail strips back I to the mix and get something else. On the up side, short nails = dark nails, so I can dig out those almost-black colors again! And the replacement item: Ooh, I hit the jackpot! benefit Coralista lip gloss! It will not be hard to force or remind myself to use this *at all*.


----------



## page5 (Nov 10, 2013)

This week I'm trying out a CoverGirl Outlast lip stain I've had a loooong time. It was free and it is a brown shade which I generally don't like so this will be a good opportunity to grow to like it or layer something over it to make it appealing to me.

My foil packet this week is a two pack UD face primer. I like their eye primer but have never tried their face primers.

Last week I tried the Alison Rafaele foundation which was a bust, the coverage was too light for me. I also tried Benefit Porefessional primer which I liked.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm such a geek, lol. I put all of my makeup in a spreadsheet with each column being a specific type of cosmetic. I then used a random number macro to choose my products for the week. And here's what destiny determined that I use:

Primer: From the Lab

Foundation:Hourglass (all the foils I have stashed)

Blush: NARS Orgasm/Laguna duo

Highlighter: Dermablend 

Eyeliner: Eyeko Skinny Liner (purple), Kat Von D Tattoo liner in Black

Eyeshadow: Clinique palette (this also includes a blush, so I'll probably use that on some days), Nuance Eye Trio (also includes a black eyeliner and highlighter that I will rotate in)

Lipcolor: OCC Lip Tar (Anime...I actually hate the way this looks on me, so I will rechoose), Bare Minerals Moxie Gloss in Maverick, Clinique Black Honey Duo

I don't rotate through mascara, so it just stays in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1).


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 11, 2013)

I am using the lancome mascara out of my mascara stash kit. Not too excited so far. I think it will be between the Tarte and the Korres for the full size. I am suing my regular foundation with the coralista blush but I will switch the blush out starting Wednesday for the one from the Benefit sugar bomb kit that should arrive in my mailbox tomorrow.

For eyeshadows I picked the Stila Sydney palette and got reminded already how much I like it. For lips I am using my four Bite lippies I got from Sephora this weekend. i think I will fall in love with these!

THis week and next week i am trying to narrow down the items to take on vacation with me. I do not think it will be an easy task (;


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm such a geek, lol. I put all of my makeup in a spreadsheet with each column being a specific type of cosmetic. I then used a random number macro to choose my products for the week. And here's what destiny determined that I use:

Primer: From the Lab

Foundation:Hourglass (all the foils I have stashed)

Blush: NARS Orgasm/Laguna duo

Highlighter: Dermablend 

Eyeliner: Eyeko Skinny Liner (purple), Kat Von D Tattoo liner in Black

Eyeshadow: Clinique palette (this also includes a blush, so I'll probably use that on some days), Nuance Eye Trio (also includes a black eyeliner and highlighter that I will rotate in)

Lipcolor: OCC Lip Tar (Anime...I actually hate the way this looks on me, so I will rechoose), Bare Minerals Moxie Gloss in Maverick, Clinique Black Honey Duo

I don't rotate through mascara, so it just stays in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1).
I don't think that is geeky, I think that is awesome, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am using the lancome mascara out of my mascara stash kit. Not too excited so far. I think it will be between the Tarte and the Korres for the full size. I am suing my regular foundation with the coralista blush but I will switch the blush out starting Wednesday for the one from the Benefit sugar bomb kit that should arrive in my mailbox tomorrow.

For eyeshadows I picked the Stila Sydney palette and got reminded already how much I like it. For lips I am using my four Bite lippies I got from Sephora this weekend. i think I will fall in love with these!

THis week and next week i am trying to narrow down the items to take on vacation with me. I do not think it will be an easy task (;
The Benefit sugarbomb blush is my favorite. For me, its just the perfect natural looking flush.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 11, 2013)

Swapped out some items for next week:

Eyeliner: Starlooks Gem Eye Pencil in Fancy (the light green shimmer!  I have LOVED this one and always feel like I never get the chance to use it.  Well now I HAVE to!)

Blush: Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks

Eyeshadow: MAC quad my hubby bought for me a million years ago, lol.  Manly pinks/silvers/black.  Should be interesting to create a daytime look

Lipstick/gloss: Lipstick Queen in Medieval, mark. lipgloss in Honey


----------



## page5 (Nov 12, 2013)

@magicalmom I have that gem liner but I don't like it because I always end up with little glitter specks under my eyes throughout the day. Have you had this problem with this liner? Maybe it is because I layer it over another liner? I stopped using it because of the fallout. 

Well, my product for this week is already in the trash! There was just no pretty-ing up that brown lipstain. U


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> @magicalmom Â I have that gem liner but I don't like it because I always end up with little glitter specks under my eyes throughout the day. Have you had this problem with this liner? Maybe it is because I layer it over another liner? I stopped using it because of the fallout.Â


 Heh. For me, that's not a bug. It's a feature! I think I'm adding hair oil to the list this week. I'm not specifying brand because I'm starting with an almost-empty bottle, and then I'll work my way through my samples. This week, I'll probably be finding out what I have more of: Hair or hair oil/serum. Things can go either way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

> @magicalmom Â I have that gem liner but I don't like it because I always end up with little glitter specks under my eyes throughout the day. Have you had this problem with this liner? Maybe it is because I layer it over another liner? I stopped using it because of the fallout.Â  Well, my product for this week is already in the trash! There was just no pretty-ing up that brownÂ lipstain.Â U


 Haha I'm wearing it right now! And I do have some glitter fallout, but it's because I was a dummy and rubbed my eyes. It's so pretty though! I'm wearing a sparkly silver cardigan today so I look like a walking glitterbomb. Yay!!!


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to use theBalm Nude'tude. I love eyeshadow palettes, and I have a lot of them. I need to start rotating through them more. I haven't used this palette much, so I'm going to start with it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to use theBalm Nude'tude. I love eyeshadow palettes, and I have a lot of them. I need to start rotating through them more. I haven't used this palette much, so I'm going to start with it.
I'v ebeen doing a different palette every week, its been so fun! I'm going to keep that up and rotate through all of them, I have soooo many lol.


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'v ebeen doing a different palette every week, its been so fun! I'm going to keep that up and rotate through all of them, I have soooo many lol.
I ordered the face shattered palette from UD about a week ago, and it came in today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm switching to it instead of Nude'tude for now since it's new and I want to play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsChrissyG (Nov 13, 2013)

I LOVE makeup. I have so much that I WILL never use up!  But I cannot stop buying. LOL  As another poster said, I save samples for "a special occasion?", What's up with that??




 



I absolutely LOVE this simple idea of picking one or more samples to use up each week and then rotate my many palettes and/or eyeshadows, bronzers, blushes, etc.  I tend to get stuck on one palette for a while.  Right now it's Lorac Pro but it's also new to me. I can't wait to go home and pick tonight.


----------



## nin5in (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm using my new L.A Colors, Aziza, and Color Mates palettes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 16, 2013)

I pick out my items on Saturdays since that seems to be the most relaxed morning I have. Up on deck for this week are:

Primer: Laura Mercier

Foundation:Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer

Blush: Instain Swiss Dot

Highlighter: the Balm - Mary Lou Manizer

Eyeliner: UD Demolition &amp; Maybelline Master Duo Bronzed

Eyeshadow: Sephora Moonshadow Baked Palette, LMDB Kaleidoscope Quad

Lipcolor: Rimmel Metallic Seduction, Estee Lauder Autumn, Aveda Blushed Honey - Yay...three of my favorites...what good fortune!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't rotate through mascara, so it just stays in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1).


----------



## page5 (Nov 16, 2013)

I picked my products to test run today too. I chose Jane Iredale Eye Gloss Liquid eyeshadow. The first time I tried it I did not have success but I read a couple of reviews of the product this evening and I think my application technique was at fault. My foil is a serum from L'Occitane.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

This turned out to be a big week for incoming stuff!  November is traditionally a shimmery earthy tones month for me, so there's not a huge amount of color going on here for a change.


Nails -- Go Scratch It nail wraps in Patchwork Wonderland.  If they don't wear well and need to be changed before the weekend, I'll switch to Square Hue Nantucket.  
Blush -- stila convertible color palette, probably with a focus on gerbera and petunia.
Highlighter -- jouer luminizing tint in pearl (it's an old Birchbox sample, and I think it's almost empty, so I might actually use it up!), benefit Girl Meets Pearl (still working on the sample from a couple of weeks ago!). 
Eyeshadows -- Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy set, Glamour Doll Eyes Cozy Sweater.  GCC Surprise! will also stay in the box since it's part of the OTM for November with Cozy Sweater, but I'm not sure how much I'll use it because it doesn't really go with the rest of the colors very well.  It's going to be fantastic in December when I move into wearing lots of cool icy colors!
Eye primers --  Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded, Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin (I think these will be my default primers from now on!  Warmer/lighter/earthier tones will go with Barely Branded, pretty much everything else will go with Sin.  The latter makes a *fantastic* all-over/highlighting sort of color for me).  
Eyeliners -- tart smouldereyes in gunmetal, Urban Decay in West.
Mascara -- Lancome Hypnose Star (when I remember it.  I'm not really big on mascara, and it's serious eyeliner season for me, so I'll probably forget about mascara once I get my liner slathered into place).
Lips -- Probably just benefit Sugarbomb.  I have a feeling it's going to be an exhausted and subdued sort of week.

My item of the week is the jouer highlighter.  I was actually not going to pick an item this week because I kind of feel like using those eyeshadows -- all of which arrived this week -- is good enough for this, but then I realized I had that tiny sample in the rotation box, and voila!  I'll use it until it's gone.  It just feels like a focus-on-shimmery-highlighter sort of week month.  Now that I think about it, maybe I'm just substituting shimmer and sparkle for color right now.  It's so gloomy and rainy right now (because November!) that perhaps it's my duty to be a walking disco ball to push just a little bit of light into the world, and I think I have five highlighters (mostly creams, which I'm finding I prefer to powders, so that's a happy coincidence!) that I have been ignoring, so I might as well embrace them now.

(And I'll continue to work on using up my hair oils.  I have a lot of them.  I also have a lot of hair, so I may actually be able to use all of them up at some point in the distant future.  My hair reminds me of that Alec Baldwin Capital One commercial where he's in a beard-growing contest or those Playdoh things where you twist the people, and hair shoots out their head.  I swear my hair grows like it gets paid to do so.  I just got it cut a few weeks ago, and I thought she cut an inch or so off, but I think it's already longer now than it was before I went in.  My hair grows really quickly.  I went from a pixie to chin-length in less than a year.  I've been told that's freakishly fast.)


----------



## DeSha (Nov 17, 2013)

I really like this thread and have followed/lurked it for a week or so. You guys are doing a great job with rotating your makeup and beauty products!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm going with stila in the moment this week, and letting myself use thebalm hot mama for this one week. I miss it!


----------



## page5 (Nov 18, 2013)

I decided to swap in one more product to test run this week: Suki Luscious Lips Berry Trio. I used the lip conditioner last night and liked it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

Surprisingly enough after last weeks picks of the week I ended up getting the Buxom mascara in full size out of the Mascara set. I am going to wear the Korres one again this week and picked a p2 eye palette. I also found an eyeliner in one of my makeup bags that was in the Testtube or another subscription bbox. I hadn't tried it yet so that's in the rotation this week. I am trying to use mostly vaseline on my lips due to yhe weather so that gets me to use the one from the testtube. It actually works well for my lips. Foundation is the same.

For next week I am planning to start using a looot of my samples as we will travel.


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 18, 2013)

> Surprisingly enough after last weeks picks of the week I ended up getting the Buxom mascara in full size out of the Mascara set. I am going to wear the Korres one again this week and picked a p2 eye palette. I also found an eyeliner in one of my makeup bags that was in the Testtube or another subscription bbox. I hadn't tried it yet so that's in the rotation this week. I am trying to use mostly vaseline on my lips due to yhe weather so that gets me to use the one from the testtube. It actually works well for my lips. Foundation is the same. For next week I am planning to start using a looot of my samples as we will travel.


 This year's Lash Stash? I have that too... Did we get a voucher for a full size one in it??


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@saycrackagain no, it's not the lash stash they currently have. The stashes barely seem to come with a voucher for a full size product. They have a few other sets that come with the voucher for the full isze one, I picked out the mascara one. I know there also was a perfume one. I only purchased it a month and a half ago and I can see my other purchases I made with it, but the lash set is not in my recent purchases list . The set had the Buxom, Korres, Tarte, lancome and They are real mascaras in small sizes and the voucher for any of those in full size. It retailed $25, I believe. Too bad, definitely would have bought it again.


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going with stila in the moment this week, and letting myself use thebalm hot mama for this one week. I miss it!

That hot mama blush is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That hot mama blush is one of my favorites too. 
I've used up an entire sample and a full size and am on my second full size. I like other blushes, but I love this one. Its just a natural healthy glow for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going with stila in the moment this week, and letting myself use thebalm hot mama for this one week. I miss it!

That hot mama blush is one of my favorites too. 


That's my blush for this week too!  It's a "The Balm" week for me:

eyeshadows:  Mary Lou-Manizer and Matt Batali samples

blush:  Hot Mama

face powder:  Sexy Mama

Also an indigo eyeliner from Ulta and a lipstick from Starlooks.  I know, it's Wednesday, but I just got around to updating my makeup box!  Short week, I guess, lol.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 20, 2013)

Jumping in half-way through the week.

My face has consisted of:

foundation: Shiseido lifting fndt in deep ochre
Mac studio fix powder foundation as a light dusting 

eyebrows: mac coquette

eyeshadow: flipping UD smog and Mac all that glitters
blush: rimmel peach or mac blushbaby

I considered swapping out mac all that glitters for a different color but there's only 2 days left to my workweek so I'll just stick with it.


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been using Tarte's Rest Assured Eyes. I like the cream highlighter, but I don't think the pencil is for me. I don't like to use products on my waterline, and I'm not sure what to use the pencil for.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 22, 2013)

Im late to this but this is such an awesome idea! I can't wait till Sunday to make my choices so I'm just going to start it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to try and use:

My Chanel travel makeup palette (I really should save it for when I travel, but it's too pretty not to use.) I'll try and give the eyeshadow and blush another try so looks like a lighter look for me this week, the concealer and face powder which are already my HG ( I want to use this palette up so I can buy full size, and the lippies from it.

My blackheart beauty jumbo felt eyeliner pen (never used felt pens before so I'm gonna give that a try for my upper lid) I need to keep my looks edgy so hopefully this will keep it that way and I'll use my Starlooks Amethyst pencil from this months Ipsy on my lower or my UD corrupt or zero. I need to finish those off.

Also my Dream Matte mouse foundation needs to be finished off so I can finally toss it (I don't like wearing foundation, but I cant seem to just throw it out)

Smashbox photo finish primer sample

Pixi bronzer in summertime (even though it's winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I'll continue to use Too Faced Brow Envy, UD de-slick in a tube, revlon eye primer and a pixi mascara sample I need to finish off.

I'm excited to find this thread


----------



## katcole (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a great idea. It must be Ipsy week for me. Im using the Be a Bombshell blush in Sweet Checks, The obsidian eyeliner pencil,Posy (Mirabella) Fergie eye Pallate(eventhough Ipsy had it I bought one).Pixie Mascara and I bought a drugstore foundation on clearance, True Match I think. I like this because a lot of time I don't wear makeup I don't have time or I don't feel well so now I have this collection sitting out waiting for me to use. Its kinda of a random grab but it works. I work day and night shifts and this is good ,now I always have makeup on when I leave the house.Now I wear makeup daily so now I clean my skin better. Win win.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

I have apparently landed in a November rut with earthy shimmery colors, but it turned out that I pared down from what I listed out last week.  I really fell in love with the colors I received from Geek Chic.  They just fit November well for me.  In December, I will be changing over to icy blues, pinks, purples, and maybe greens, depending on what I find in my stash, but for now:  


Nails -- Color Club Top Shelf Monday through Wednesday (assuming it holds up that long) and then probably Rimmel Metal Rush in God Save the Queen.
Blush -- stila convertible color palette, with a focus on petunia.
Highlighter -- jouer luminizing tint in pearl.  If I use it up, then I'll go back to benefit Girl Meets Pearl, but the jouer has been lasting for much longer than I expected, so I'm guessing it will get me through another week.
Eyeshadows -- Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy set.  This will be going on hiatus with _The Walking Dead_, so my last day with it this time around will be next Monday (I watch _TWD_ on the day after it airs).
Eye primer --  Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin (the funny thing is that when I bought it, I kind of thought that it would end up as yet another thing I used a few times and then abandoned, but I bought it anyway, and it's actually turning out to be one of my favorite purchases of the year).
Eyeliner -- Urban Decay in West.  It turned out the tarte pencil was just too light for me this month.
Mascara -- Lancome Hypnose Star (when I remember it and my eyes aren't twitchy.  I'm not really big on mascara to begin with, and it's serious eyeliner season for me, so I'll probably forget about mascara once I get my liner slathered into place, especially since this is allergy season, which translates to problems applying mascara).
Lips -- essence be loud! jumbo sheer sticks in pink or apricot, depending on what other colors I'm wearing.  And as always lately, benefit Sugarbomb.

I'm also trying to use up a few samples:


a hand cream I received from Birchbox in September
some sort of perfumey hand cream I received from Sample Society a few months ago

Ourofluido hair oil
Macadamia Natural Oil (this one may actually be empty, but it also might have enough for one last application!)
the aforementioned jouer highlighter
AYRES body butter (I'm using it as hand cream at work right now)

And this weekend, I really need to go through the bathroom countertop, reorganize everything, and move everything but the rotation box off the counter.  The rotation box helps keep me on track and on schedule when I'm getting ready for work, but I still have a ton of clutter all over the place, and I want to make it go away.  I can probably toss that tube of Julep glycolic scrub from their first year.  I haven't used it up, and I can't remember the last time I used it at all, so it needs to *go*.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 23, 2013)

My choices for this week are going to have to carry me through all the way till next sunday, as I am leaving town and traveling out of state! This week I'm concentrating on multitasking products that don't take up too much space. The front runners are:


 Inglot 4 pan quad with:

inglot 393 - a satiny peachy champagne. looks more peachy in the pan but comes off very champagne-ivory on my skin
inglot 154 - dupe for UD sidecar without the chunkiness. this one's a pearl satin. (sidecar has a darker base when not hit by the light, but other than that they're exactly the same)
inglot 397 - exact dupe for UD sin. 
inglot 327 - a matte deep chocolate brown.


I would have taken my UD palette but it's too darn big to travel with. plus i'm only going for 4 days, so there's no need to bring a whole arsenal of stuff.  i might actually even leave this quad as is (i rotate all my inglot shadows by making quads into the one little palette) for an extra week. it's a very lovely, every day appropriate combination.


Highlighter: Mac ccb in pearl
blush: Tarte exposed
lipstick: Nars dolce Vita
Perfume: mac jacobs daisy and dot. 

I have 2 of those little deluxe sample spritz from sephora from my last purchase from them months ago, and haven't used them. Using both although chances are I only really need one of them for a week. who knows, might fall in love with one of them.


mascara: rimmel scandaleyes in black. I'm on the fence about this. it's easy enough to apply and to take off, but the formula is still very wet (not sure if it's just from it being new). it stays on well enough and i haven't seen it migrate on me, yet, so that's a plus. 
Foundation: skipping it entirely and just taking my tube of sephora concealer in medium. it's light enough to use as a foundation anyway, and travel safe. plus it's about time I use it all up. (does anyone know if this has been discontinued?? I can't find it on their website).
under eye concealer: nars creamy concealer in custard.
powder: mac studio fix powder.
eyeliner:

stila all day liquid eyeliner (felt tip). not sure how i feel about this guy yet. i'm a gel liner or pencil liner kind of girl... we'll see. 
rimmel scandaleyes waterproof kohl kajal in brown.

This should provide me enough variety for a whole week, I think! i have one little sample I'm using of Eurecin Professional Repair lotion and i am really enjoying it. So I'll be using that all up this week and potentially getting a small travel sized for my trip.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm also trying to use up a few samples:


Macadamia Natural Oil (this one may actually be empty, but it also might have enough for one last application!)
 Is it the deep repair masque? how are you liking their line?? despite having pretty much doubles or triples of shampoo and conditioner, surprisingly, i only have one hair masque and I think I have enough for only 2 more uses, so I am looking for a good replacement!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

> Is it the deep repair masque? how are you liking their line?? despite having pretty much doubles or triples of shampoo and conditioner, surprisingly, i only have one hair masque and I think I have enough for only 2 more uses, so I am looking for a good replacement!Â


 It's just the oil/serum. I really like it, and I have another deluxe sample bottle of it after I'm done with this one (I think it's two or three ounces, which will last for months), but I have probably a dozen other oils/serums that I'm trying to work through, most of which are partially-used, so it will be a while before I go back to this product after I'm done with this bottle because I'm trying to use up open hair products before I start a new one.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Nov 24, 2013)

I love this idea! I just picked two different BB cream foil packets, and I'm hoping to use up one of my many mascara samples.


----------



## page5 (Nov 24, 2013)

I liked the Suki lip trio I used last week. I am lukewarm on the Jane Iredale eye gloss. I did not find it to be an easy product to work with and the color payoff was minimal. This week I'm adding to my routine my boscia bb cream which is close to empty, an EstÃ©e Lauder lippie, and a revlon eyeliner in dark blue.


----------



## katielp (Nov 24, 2013)

Love this idea and i NEED to join in with everyone. i have too much makeup and dont use it all! I don't know how to quote on my phone but like someone previously said I'm going to make a random generator. I just commissioned my husband to create an excel doc and formula to pick out my weekly morning products. So my task after work tomorrow is to type it all up!! But here's this weeks products Face- dr jart bb cream sample Concealor- loreal (I think) it's in like a chubby stick formula Powder- tarte I've hit major pan on this one- I might be able to use it up! Blush- a bare minerals sample with benefits rockateur layered on top Bronzer- NYC sunny Eyeshadow- bare minerals the epiphany Eyeliner -Jordana black Mascara-Clinique Lip- a loreal one that's in my purse


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 25, 2013)

This week I opted for Stila in the garden for my eye palette. I cheated and kept the balm hot mama for my blush, lol.


----------



## lorizav (Nov 25, 2013)

This week, I am switching back to my BE foundation to see if it is my beloved Missha BB cream that is making me break out like crazy. I sure hope not. Also using my Evologie samples to try to clear up said acne. Using my watts up hi lighter and starting my BE lash domination since my fiberwig is just about empty.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 25, 2013)

Picks for this week!

Primer: Originally, my random generator picked out Benefit Stay Flawless, but it didn't play well with the Smashbox BB cream, so I opened a tube of Smashbox primer to use instead.

Foundation:Smashbox BB Cream

Blush: Josie Maran Color Stick in rosey

Highlighter: Benefit Watt's UP

Eyeliner: Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray, Cailyn Gel Liner in Purple

Eyeshadow: Stila Barefoot Contessa, theBalm Matt Batali, Sephora baked trio (can't remember the name, but it's peachy and brown tones)

Lipcolor: KVD Lolita, OCC Lip Tar Black Dahlia, UD Lipgloss pencil in Naked, Revlon Stain in Crush.

I don't rotate through mascara, so it just stays in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 25, 2013)

***COPYING @jesemiaud'S FORMAT FOR THE PICKS.  Because she is well-organized (and I... am decidedly not!)***  

Picks for this week!

Primer: Benefit's The Porefessional.  I'm about 2/3 through a deluxe sample, and I like it so far!  I do have a few other trial primers to work through before I decide to purchase one.

Foundation: Kat Von D Lock-It Foundation in Light 48 (I have 2 samples from the ALMOSTVIB code.  They should last me a week.)

Powder: MUFE HD Translucent Powder.  (Very glad I have the full-size Starlooks one to use after this.  I'm tired of mini powders!!!)

Blush: NYX in Angel

Eyeliner: Kat Von D black liquid pen liner (also from ALMOSTVIB), Sephora Jumbo 12-hour liner in Khaki

Eyeshadow Primer:  UD's Primer Potion

Eyeshadow: UD's Deluxe Shadow Box

Lipcolor: Be A Bombshell Pencil in Shameless (traded for this, got it late last week, and I love it. LOOOOVE IT.), Rimmel Apocalips in Comet, Secret Agent Lipgloss in Foreign Agent Flirt (from Birchbox)

Still using a Benefit's They're Real mini, replace date Dec 1st!  I am making myself pull out two mascaras from my stash and TRY them.  If I hate them, I may throw them away and go back to BTR.


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 25, 2013)

> Still using a Benefit's They're Real mini, replace date Dec 1st! Â I am making myself pull out two mascaras from my stash and TRY them. Â If I hate them, I may throw them away and go back to BTR.


 Just be sure to give each one a few days in a row before you decide. Sometimes your eyelashes need to get conditioned to it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

Copying @jesemiaud 's format and joining all of you too for this week! Let's see how I do!

Primer: UDPP for lids -- but I always use this anyway

Foundation: Kiehl's BB Cream -- getting to the farty part of my tube. It's almost done!

Blush: The Balm's Frat Boy in Balm Jovi

Eyeliner: Eyeko liner in black 

Eyeshadow: Balm Jovi palette -- this never gets used enough...

Lipcolor: Hard Candy All Glossed Up in Pout and OCC lip tar in Strumpet

ETA: I set my make up every day with Tarte's Amazonian Clay finishing powder. When I first started on MUT I obsessively collected the samples from trades (kinda also like how I did with those birchbox bobby pins..holla!!!). I ended up with 10 or so pretty easily and quickly. I filled up 2 30 g sifter jars from Coastal Scents. It totally beats having to use those tiny jars that get surprisingly messy. I'm set for finishing powder for the rest of my life. 

I figured I'll have to travel light this week since I'll be out of town for Thanksgiving. I also wanted to keep my looks simple!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still using a Benefit's They're Real mini, replace date Dec 1st!  I am making myself pull out two mascaras from my stash and TRY them.  If I hate them, I may throw them away and go back to BTR.

Just be sure to give each one a few days in a row before you decide. Sometimes your eyelashes need to get conditioned to it. 
Each one will have to live for a week in my makeup box before I decide to toss it!  I know I'll already be prejudiced against a newcomer mascara, so I'm setting myself that rule so I'm not like "oh, it's not what I wanted" and toss it after one day!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Because I got some new stuff today: Eyeshadow: w/e cream base + UD Naked 2 Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Primer/Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample) Foundation: Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3-in-1 foundation (with my brand spanking new beautyblender... haven't tried the bb before so I'm excited) Liquid eyeliner: eyeko London skinny mini liquid eyeliner (got this mini in my birchbox!) Highlighter: Benefit watts up (birthday gift from sephora) Mascara: Benefit they're real (birthday gift from sephora) And I think that's my new stuff for the week... everything else is the usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Nov 26, 2013)

You've all inspired me so much!  I haven't been able to commit to an unloved item for an entire week (there are a few days a week that I don't wear any makeup at all), but I've been incorporating unloved items when I do wear makeup!  Today it was a Nyx roll on eye powder.  I feel so great!  And I was able to find a way to wear it that I thought I couldn't.  (Dark eyeshadows on hooded eyes can be difficult.)  Anyway, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought I'd try this, too! I want to use some stuff up before I buy anything else. I have several BB cream samples from Korea that I need to use. Will try to use the skin79 orange label sample because I bought the full size. Using a sample of the Skinfood strawberry sugar mask Trying to get some use out of my Naked palette and an Essence brand white eyeshadow. Using a l'oreal liquid liner. Trying to use up all my disliked eyeliners. This week I'm using a black Marcelle waterproof eyeliner and the Sephora flashy silver liner (hate it! UD and Tarina Tarantino have better white liners)


----------



## page5 (Nov 26, 2013)

I had to throw away the lipstick I was using this week. I forgot to wear it yesterday and when I opened it today I noticed it did not smell right, kind of like crayons, and the consistency was off. I don't know how old it was but I recall one of my sisters gave it to me from a GWP she had purchased.


----------



## bnicole (Nov 26, 2013)

So, I've been doing something similar to this for years... I have OCD (like, legit OCD, not "I have a few quirks" OCD) and I'm obsessed with things being used 'evenly.' All of my makeup is laid out (each type grouped together... So I've got a row of eyeliners, a row of lip products, etc.) and every 4 days I switch products and use the next in line. I have different amounts of each item, so I get to use different combinations (it also drives my OCD crazy if, for example, I have the same number of eyeliners and mascaras because then I'd always be using the same eyeliner/mascara combination).

Anyway, enough about my issues. Here's my combination this rotation (unintentional rhyming!)

Primer -- The Body Shop Tea Tree Pore Minimizer (not really sure if this is supposed to be used as a primer, but I like the way it makes my face look) and Too-Faced Lip Insurance. I only have one eye primer currently (Body Language Eye Potion).

Foundation -- The Body Shop Extra Virgin Minerals Cream Compact in natural ivory

Eyeshadow -- I'm using the Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Energy palette, focusing on the Emerald shade for this rotation.

Eyeliner -- Julep Kajal Eye Glider and I'm only using the Brown Shimmer side this rotation.

Mascara -- Manna Kadar Lashware

Blush -- Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Pink Escape

Highlight -- BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal

Lip -- Buxom lipstick in Two-Timer

Aaaand, because I consider fragrance part of my makeup routine I'll be using Summerfield Soaps Perfume Oil in Lemon Curd.

So I'm actually pretty happy with the products I've got this time around!


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 26, 2013)

> So, I've been doing something similar to this for years... I have OCD (like, legit OCD, not "I have a few quirks" OCD) and I'm obsessed with things being used 'evenly.' All of my makeup is laid out (each type grouped together... So I've got a row of eyeliners, a row of lip products, etc.) and everyÂ 4 days I switch products and use the next in line. I have different amounts of each item, so I get to use different combinations (it also drives my OCD crazy if, for example, I have the same number of eyeliners and mascaras because then I'd always be using the same eyeliner/mascara combination). Anyway, enough about my issues. Here's my combination this rotation (unintentional rhyming!) Primer -- The Body Shop Tea Tree Pore Minimizer (not really sure if this is supposed to be used as a primer, but I like the way it makes my face look) and Too-Faced Lip Insurance. I only have one eye primer currently (Body Language Eye Potion). Foundation -- The Body Shop Extra Virgin Minerals Cream Compact in natural ivory Eyeshadow -- I'm using the Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Energy palette, focusing on the Emerald shade for this rotation. Eyeliner -- Julep Kajal Eye Glider and I'm only using the Brown Shimmer side this rotation. Mascara -- Manna Kadar Lashware Blush -- Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Pink Escape Highlight -- BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal Lip -- Buxom lipstick in Two-Timer Aaaand, because I consider fragrance part of my makeup routine I'll be using Summerfield Soaps Perfume Oil in Lemon Curd. So I'm actually pretty happy with the products I've got this time around!


 This list sounds particularly nice.


----------



## bnicole (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This list sounds particularly nice.
Thanks! I was really happy with the color combinations I ended up with (a few weeks ago I ended up with a cobalt eyeliner and a lime green eyeshadow -- yikes). One of my "rules" is that if my particular eyeshadow that I'm using is in a pallet, quad, etc. I can use the other shades as well (as long as my "focus color" remains the focus) so I used one of the shimmery brown colors in the crease and made a really nice earthy smoky eye look. I was the hottest girl buying cat food at Target this morning, probably!


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had set aside an item to use this week, but I've been terrible about waking up on time this week, so I've been cutting my makeup routine to very little.


----------



## bnicole (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright, so it's time for me to swap out my makeup and I'm so excited because I've been driving myself crazy trying to fit all of my samples into the rotation and it just wasn't working for my mind, so they've been just sitting in a box, staring at me and making me feel guilty... Well, I've decided to just close my eyes and pick one at random and use it until it's gone. So my sample is (drumroll...) a fragrance vial from Hugo Boss - Bottled Night. So I'm gonna smell like a sexy dude for a while. So far I really like this on myself, but I'm kinda sad because I know that it's going to take me longer than the 4 days to use up an entire fragrance sample. Oh well.

For the rest of my look...

Primer -- Tarte Clean Slate Poreless (face) and Julep Blank Canvas Plumping Lip Primer (I actually prefer this to the Too-Faced one)

Concealer -- Smashbox Camera-Ready full coverage concealer

Eyeshadow -- Still working my way through my Elemental Energy pallet, focusing on using Ginger Snap (a medium-brown matte shade)

Eyeliner -- Julep Kajal Eyeglider - Carbon Black

Mascara -- Michael Marcus mascara - Black

Blush -- AVON true color blush - Heavenly Pink

Highlight -- Benefit Watt's Up!

Lip -- Clinique Black Honey Lip Duo


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bnicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, so it's time for me to swap out my makeup and I'm so excited because I've been driving myself crazy trying to fit all of my samples into the rotation and it just wasn't working for my mind, so they've been just sitting in a box, staring at me and making me feel guilty... Well, *I've decided to just close my eyes and pick one at random and use it until it's gone*. So my sample is (drumroll...) a fragrance vial from Hugo Boss - Bottled Night. So I'm gonna smell like a sexy dude for a while. So far I really like this on myself, but I'm kinda sad because I know that it's going to take me longer than the 4 days to use up an entire fragrance sample. Oh well.

&lt;snip&gt;
That's pretty much exactly how this whole thread started!  Pick one thing (probably a sample, since many of us have a bin of unused samples from various subscription boxes and GWPs) from your stash and use it for the whole week or until it runs out.    I thought it would take me a week or less to use up any given sample, but then I discovered that a lot of these samples are like the Zombie Keg That Would Not Die**.  Highlighters in particular last *forever*.  I don't think I will need to buy any for at least a year.  Maybe two.  Maybe more, if I receive another one in a sub.  I did get so frustrated with the benefit primer from the advent calendar -- That Gal, maybe? -- that I had to stop using it after just a couple of days because it would ball up on my face as it dried in the middle of application.  (I can't put fragrances into my pick-a-sample stash because I never know what I'll be able to wear until it's time to put on fragrance.  I have headache and queasiness issues that force me to have a variety of scents to choose from, and I sometimes have to sniff my way through half a dozen -- or more! -- each morning before I can settle on the one that makes me the least barfy-feeling.)

**  The story behind this one:  

I used to volunteer at a film festival, and one year, the volunteer party was the same night as a friend's solstice party.  The party was in a part of Seattle that had a Solstice Parade every year, and he started having his big annual party not because he's pagan but because it was easier to convince people to go to it if he just did an all-day/night thing where you could just go to his place after the parade.  Anyway.  The film festival volunteer coordinators got a pony keg for a whole lot of volunteers, but for some reason, we could not drink all of the beer.  They asked who wanted to take the keg elsewhere and get the rest of the beer out because it would be a waste to return it with any beer left!  They paid for it all!  Someone should drink it all!  I was the only person going to another event after the volunteer party, so since the solstice party was one of those things that regularly went until dawn, I was told to take it to my second party and return the keg to the store.  Okay, cool, my friends are big beer drinkers, and this was a local microbrew, so this should go over nicely!  Everyone at the second party was very excited to see more beer arrive, and they drank continued to drink heavily.  Fast-forward to three in the morning and me in my friend's driveway, trying to fill every gallon jug anyone could find because that damned keg was still half full!   (That may or may not have been the year that my friend Jay started telling everyone what was going to happen next in _The Fast &amp; The Furious_ while they were watching it.  Everyone got mad at him until he explained that he had never seen the movie before.  He was just outlining the plot of _Point Break_, which was pretty much identical to _TF&amp;TF_.)


----------



## bnicole (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's pretty much exactly how this whole thread started!  Pick one thing (probably a sample, since many of us have a bin of unused samples from various subscription boxes and GWPs) from your stash and use it for the whole week or until it runs out.    I thought it would take me a week or less to use up any given sample, but then I discovered that a lot of these samples are like the Zombie Keg That Would Not Die**.  Highlighters in particular last *forever*.  I don't think I will need to buy any for at least a year.  Maybe two.  Maybe more, if I receive another one in a sub.  I did get so frustrated with the benefit primer from the advent calendar -- That Gal, maybe? -- that I had to stop using it after just a couple of days because it would ball up on my face as it dried in the middle of application.  (I can't put fragrances into my pick-a-sample stash because I never know what I'll be able to wear until it's time to put on fragrance.  I have headache and queasiness issues that force me to have a variety of scents to choose from, and I sometimes have to sniff my way through half a dozen -- or more! -- each morning before I can settle on the one that makes me the least barfy-feeling.)

**  The story behind this one:

I used to volunteer at a film festival, and one year, the volunteer party was the same night as a friend's solstice party.  The party was in a part of Seattle that had a Solstice Parade every year, and he started having his big annual party not because he's pagan but because it was easier to convince people to go to it if he just did an all-day/night thing where you could just go to his place after the parade.  Anyway.  The film festival volunteer coordinators got a pony keg for a whole lot of volunteers, but for some reason, we could not drink all of the beer.  They asked who wanted to take the keg elsewhere and get the rest of the beer out because it would be a waste to return it with any beer left!  They paid for it all!  Someone should drink it all!  I was the only person going to another event after the volunteer party, so since the solstice party was one of those things that regularly went until dawn, I was told to take it to my second party and return the keg to the store.  Okay, cool, my friends are big beer drinkers, and this was a local microbrew, so this should go over nicely!  Everyone at the second party was very excited to see more beer arrive, and they drank continued to drink heavily.  Fast-forward to three in the morning and me in my friend's driveway, trying to fill every gallon jug anyone could find because that damned keg was still half full!   (That may or may not have been the year that my friend Jay started telling everyone what was going to happen next in _The Fast &amp; The Furious_ while they were watching it.  Everyone got mad at him until he explained that he had never seen the movie before.  He was just outlining the plot of _Point Break_, which was pretty much identical to _TF&amp;TF_.)
Yeah, that's how I got the idea, but it took me a long time to convince myself that it would be okay to do that! I'm the exact opposite with fragrances.. Even if I don't like how something smells in the bottle, I usually like how it smells on me after a minute or two. I guess I have good "body chemistry." Or I'm just conceited and love the way I smell regardless lol


----------



## katcole (Nov 30, 2013)

I started my new week rotation

same foundation, tru-match

same elf mineral powder(hehe the only powder I have)

elf clear mascara on my brows,,,, throwing that crap away is all yucky from eye brow pencil, and other mascara plus its pretty well empty)

a cheapie profusion eye shadow palate,, it has  a real pretty purple, green, blue, white and beige maybe not a lot of options but I love the purple  and green just  separate

the cheapie lip gloss from the palate

NYC nude lip liner. I don't usually use liner

the rest of my Pixi  black  mascara sample I got from Ipsy awhile back

heather pink  Wet n wild blush,,, its broken  but it does look  pretty

Nyc Jet black eyeliner pencil,,,,  I like it

Elf eye lash curler

I grabbed a bottle of Bbw cherry blossom spray I had  sprayed my coats, t- shoes,  whole room, purse to use it up. The sons  Gf left it here last year it needed used up

I will have worked 70 hours as of today this week, I hate to admit some days I didn't even brush my hair or wear makeup. I work night and days shifts  then slept the rest of the time or was ill  from my health issues so I look like crap, grey skin and black shadows . I just wish I had the umph to  make my self pretty when Im feeling ill.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2013)

In preparation for Monday, this is what my random generator chose:

Primer -- Paul &amp; Joe sample from BB

Foundation -- Revlon Color Stay Aqua Mineral Foundation

Blush -- Benetint (I think this will be the end of it)

Highlighter -- Josie Maran Argan Illuminizer

Eyeshadow -- Clinique trio (it's got a pink, taupe and a smoky brown in it) and UD Mushroom/Sin Duo

Eyeliner -- Philosophy powder liner duo in brown/navy

Lipcolor -- Clinique Black Honey Lip Duo, OCC Lip Tar in Memento, LMDB Red Lipstick (from sub...unnamed as far as I know), Jouer Lip Gloss in Glisten

I don't rotate through mascara, so it (Smashbox Full Exposure) just stays in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1).


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Ooh, it's December!  Time to change things completely around!  I went with shimmery earthy shades for November -- lots of greens and browns -- and tend to go for cooler icy shades for December, just because they feel more festive, and I'm so cranky about holidays that I need a little extra push to be not-so-cranky, so let's see where my collection leads me this month.  I will be using the GCC This Isn't a Democracy set (with UD West for liner) one last time tomorrow before it goes on hiatus until February, and then after that:


Blush -- I had been planning to go with the stila five-pan convertible color palette again, but I'm thinking I might end up going with the middle shade of the blush palette from the October Starlooks box
Highlighter -- benefit Girl Meets Pearl
Chunky shadow pencil -- tarte navy
Eyeshadow -- Glamour Doll Eyes in Unicorn, RoxxCandy, Surprise!, Secretive, Levitation, Heedless Heart, and the &lt;3 of the Matter.  I need to get better about paring this list down every week, but I don't think I've used any of these shades before, so I'm not sure how I'll be using these/
Eyeshadow primer -- Maybelline Barely Bronzed and Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
Eyeliner -- Marc Jacobs Th(Ink) and Starlooks Mirage
Lips -- I'm going to have to be realistic here:  I will use four different lip products before noon every day.  I give up limiting myself on these.
Nails -- Scratch nail wraps in M Loves Floral for probably two or three more days (I'm doing a wear test, and I think they might last until Wednesday.  If so, I will probably change them even if they don't need to be changed because I applied them Thursday, and I think six days is more than enough for my purposes) and then something from the December 2014 Square Hue box (mine should be here tomorrow, and then I will be able to decide which color to start with!).  Those two should get me through the week.


----------



## katielp (Dec 1, 2013)

New week new makeup! Face Boscia skin perfecting primer (almost done!!) Makeup forever HD foundation (almost done!!) It cosmetics bye bye redness random mixed powders (whenever a pressed powder is almost empty and it's hard to get out- I scrape it into a container and its a random loose powder) I'm trying to use this up EstÃ©e Lauder rose nuance Bronzer - revlon photo ready Eyes- Pacifica eyeshadow set with pink/gold/taupe/royal purple colors Clinique intense plum eyeliner Clinique mascara Lips Loreal liliac ever after


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been enjoying seeing what products everyone's using and being able to rotate through their makeup stashes. I placed all of my samples in one of the Sephora gift boxes. Not sure how I will be able to stick to it as I am not working at the moment and don't wear makeup everyday now.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, but not working is the best time to play with beauty stuff! If that deep conditioner turns your hair to straw, no one will notice! If you slather on neon metallic one-of-everything eyeshadow, no one will comment!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, but not working is the best time to play with beauty stuff! If that deep conditioner turns your hair to straw, no one will notice! If you slather on neon metallic one-of-everything eyeshadow, no one will comment!
I only have school and work 2 days a week and I have way too much time to play with my makeup. I've definitely given my self some crazy looks but I've also found some looks that I love


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 1, 2013)

@meaganola @GabiGirl67 That's very true. I do have some new products that I have not yet tried. And I'm getting into wearing lipstick but can't seem to pick the right eye/lip combo.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola @GabiGirl67 That's very true. I do have some new products that I have not yet tried. And I'm getting into wearing lipstick *but can't seem to pick the right eye/lip combo*.
I'm in the same boat as you! I swipe on a lipstick and then my entire face looks overdone. Or clashing. Or imbalanced.

Still looking for my MLBB shade, too.


----------



## Jen283 (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to jump in on this! Since it's already monday, I guess I'll pick from what I'm wearing today. So for eye shadow, I will only wear shades from my Laura Mercier artist pallete that I got a few weeks ago. For blush, I'm going to only wear my ELF blushes.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 2, 2013)

I totally failed at picking mine out yesterday because I was too tired from weekend travels, so I have a feeling what I used today is what I'll stick with for the rest of the week:

foundation - shiseido lifting foundation spf 15. 

powder - mac studio fix powder.

blush - tarte exposed.

eyeshadow - inglot 393 with a warm brown in the crease (can't remember the inglot number, but similar to mac saddle).

eyeliner - inglot eyeliner in 77

mascara - ...that one in the orange tube from maybelline? i think? in waterproof black.

lips - just eos lip balm.

fragrance - a body spray from B&amp;BW from their last year's christmas collection. it smells nice.

pretty simple and easy to do. i need something I can slap on without thinking too much this week. lots to do and a lot of rest to catch up to.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 2, 2013)

I forgot to write down my picks this week


Eyeshadow: The Balm Nude' Tude Palette I forgot I had this
Its so Big mascara sample (FINALLY used up my last sample
Brow Envy
Primers: Sephora sample, UD De-Slick, and Revlon eye primer
Eyeliners: Starlooks Amethyst, Rimmel Kohl nude, Starlooks Obsidion (I like a lot of eyeliner)
Foundation: Dream Matte Mouse (This is like a never ending thing and I dont want to waste it but I hate foundation!)
Blush: Sonia Kashuk in glow
Bronzer: Pixi summertime ( I couldnt rotate this out, I love it too much)
CG Loose powder (Like the foundation, I want to finish this before I splurge on Chanel)
Concealer: Sonia Kashuk hidden agenda
Lips: MAC Hip n Happy liner, MAC Pink lipstick, Revlon Black Cherry, Dior Lip Maximizer. (I couldnt pick just one)


----------



## missionista (Dec 2, 2013)

I used (among other things) some LUSH bright green liquid eyeliner (the shade is Healthy) that's been languishing for several months.  That felt good!  It looked nice with the three eyeshadows I chose (light brown, dark brown and bright blue).  Still working on this d%^&amp; lipstick that is taking forever to finish.  Possibly the same combo tomorrow...


----------



## page5 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola @GabiGirl67 That's very true. I do have some new products that I have not yet tried. And I'm getting into wearing lipstick but can't seem to pick the right eye/lip combo.

Just a thought - if I wear a brighter lipstick, I keep my eye products neutral shades. Conversely, if I have brighter shades in my eye area, I keep my lips a neutral or sheer color.


----------



## page5 (Dec 3, 2013)

We've been out of town for several days (I used up about a dozen foils) so I haven't had much time to think about products for this week. I am just adding one new product to evaluate. I have a Lancome eyeliner in Minuit, a dark blue. Wearing it this am and loving it so far. I had been wearing different shades of brown liners for months and forgot how good dark blue looks with my hazel eyes.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Dec 3, 2013)

This week for me is all about using up a few perfume samples and  using my mini lipsticks. I like to concentrate on the half gone things so I can use them up and decide if I want to re-buy/get the full size. And most of the time I don't, so it's nice to get those things out of my space


----------



## page5 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week for me is all about using up a few perfume samples and  using my mini lipsticks. I like to concentrate on the half gone things so I can use them up and decide if I want to re-buy/get the full size. And most of the time I don't, so it's nice to get those things out of my space

That's a good idea - I should add a perfume sample each week and use up some of the samples I have.


----------



## missionista (Dec 3, 2013)

Today I dug out an Ellis Faas eyeshadow that I haven't even looked at for 6 months.  Since this is the most expensive eyeshadow I own, I'd really better use it more often.  I like it!  Rockin it with some silver eyeliner (that I actually wear all the time) and that same f*&amp;^% lipstick.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New week new makeup!

Face
Boscia skin perfecting primer (almost done!!)
Makeup forever HD foundation (almost done!!)
It cosmetics bye bye redness
random mixed powders (whenever a pressed powder is almost empty and it's hard to get out- I scrape it into a container and its a random loose powder) I'm trying to use this up
EstÃ©e Lauder rose nuance
Bronzer - revlon photo ready

Eyes-
Pacifica eyeshadow set with pink/gold/taupe/royal purple colors
Clinique intense plum eyeliner
Clinique mascara

Lips
Loreal liliac ever after
What do you think of the IT cosmetics Bye bye redness? I bought this put it on my face to cover the redness in my cheeks from rosacea and my face was burned for days. It literally ruined my weekend.

I'm joining the Monday club. I am going to use my jouer bronzer, I love it .. but have so many bronzers that I don't use it up enough.

I'm also going to be using my hourglass ambient light powers. I usually do use one of these but don't use my palette of 3 of them enough.


----------



## bnicole (Dec 4, 2013)

Changing my look again!

*Primer*: The Body Shop Matte-It &amp; Too-Faced Lip Insurance

*Concealer*: Face Stockholm Concealer in Light (This is brand new to me and I played around with it last night -- first impression was very good. We'll see how it holds up over the next 4 days, but this might be HG for me!)

*Eyeshadow*: Still working my way through my Elemental Energy pallet, focusing on "Rawhide" this round

*Eyeliner*: Stila Smudgestick waterproof eyeliner in "Lionfish"

*Mascara*: Bare Minerals lash domination volumizing mascara in "Intense Black"

*Blush*: Stila Convertible Color in "Peony"

*Highlight*: Becca shimmering blah blah in "Opal"

*Lip*: theBalm Stainiac in "Beauty Queen"

*Fragrance*: still trying to use up my sample of Hugo Boss - Bottled Night (This is tough for me; I get "scent fatigue" so easily... I just wanna smell like something different!




)

And my random sample is.... Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream (yay!)


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 6, 2013)

My accomplishment for this week: I have worn eyeliner every. single. day from mon-fri. That's a huge accomplishment for me because most of the time I'm too lazy to bother! 

Now I'm so, so excited to pick next week's.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

I used my Monday Club box this week to say goodbye to two makeup items, a lipstick and a blush that were both SEVERAL years old. I wore them one last time, admired them... Then threw them away. RIP little buddies! We had some good times!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

i haven't worn makeup all week! and i think i forgot to post in here. oopsies. fail!


----------



## missionista (Dec 8, 2013)

Went to a holiday party tonight and wore lipstick I haven't worn in three months and some liquid glitter eyeliner I haven't worn in about three or four months, as well as eyeshadows I've been wearing pretty regularly and my current mascara.  Feeling very good about the number of untouched products I've managed to use this week.


----------



## katielp (Dec 8, 2013)

[@]FunAtTheCircus[/@] I'm not sure yet how I feel about it yet. It covers my acne and acne scars like nothing else can. But I can't quite achieve a flawless finish with it. I think if I tried using maybe a small duo fiber brush and buffed it in that might help instead of my fingers. But I definitely didn't have a reaction to it, so it might just not work with your skin maybe try a small patch test again if you wanted to double check?


----------



## Jen283 (Dec 8, 2013)

This week I will be using: - my estee lauder eye shadow palette that I got as a gift but I've been ignoring for quite a while - my estee lauder blush palette from the same gift set - my elf highlighters - my bareminerals warmth bronzer - drugstore lippies!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2013)

In preparation for Monday, this is what my random generator chose:

Primer -- Missha

Foundation -- Various samples such as skin79 that I've collected

Blush -- Benetint (again...really hoping to finish this up soon) and a carded Tarte sample

Highlighter -- Benefit Watt's Up

Eyeshadow -- LMDB Kaleidoscope and Sephora Moonbaked Trio

Eyeliner -- Eyeko Fat Stick in gray (I think this is technically an eye shadow pencil, but I use it for eyeliner) and Maybelline Master Duo in Bronzed Shimmer

Lipcolor -- Kat von D Lolita, Nars Lip Gloss Pencil New Lover, Jouer Lip Gloss in Glisten and some Stila samples of their color balm

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Smashbox Full Exposure, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 8, 2013)

This week's choices for me are:

Eyeshadow: The Balm Jovi palette. (I only bought this for Alice Copper and Third Eyed Blinded. The names legit sold this product to me but its so amazing and I neglect it)

Blush: NYX spice

Eyeliner: Avon black liner I need to use up and Avon twilight sparkle glimmerstick

Lips: Maybelline color whisper in Petal rebel, BaB lip crayon in hot damn and a plum lip crayon I found at aeropostale (it was 99cents I could not pass it up and its actually amazing)

My brow, bronzer, primer and concealer are the same as last week.


----------



## katielp (Dec 8, 2013)

My picks for this week are: Primer: boscia (I probably have another two weeks usage out of this one) Foundation: makeup for ever hd (I have maaaybe one more day!) and then switching to cover girl 3 in 1 Concealor: it cosmetics bye bye redness Powder: my mix of leftovers and colors that were too light/dark all mixed together Blush: benefit rockateur...man I just &lt;3 this blush! Bronzer:benefit hoopla (will I EVER use this up?!?!) Eye primer: bare minerals prime time Eyeshadows: MAC pigment in naked and NYX in true taupe Eyeliner: make up for ever in 2L - a dark brown with light shimmer Lips- whatever's in my car/purse


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 8, 2013)

My picks for this week:

Primer: none. I rarely use it.

Foundation: Shiseido Lifting fndt on days I need more coverage, otherwise, I'm just going with concealer.

concealer: Nars Creamy Concealer 

Powder: Mac Studio Fix Powder Fndt (A list dusting...)
Blush: Mac Prism (maybe with warm soul layered)
Bronzer: none ... I don't know how to apply it properly so I am a little scared of the stuff.

Eye primer :UDPP

Eyeshadows: Cargo St Tropez, WNW Nutty, My inglot quad (393, 397, 154, 327)

eyeliner: Inglot 77 or UD 24/7 in Zero

Lips: Lip balm or whatever I can find in my purse.

Keeping my eyes pretty work neutral this week. Also I like Cargo St. Tropez because it's  so fuss-free.


----------



## page5 (Dec 8, 2013)

This week I'm trying Estee Lauder lipstick in Bois de Rose, Stila eyeliner in Lionfish, my perfume is Mi Corazon by Oscar de la Renta, and my foil packet is L'Occitane brightening moisture mask.

Looking through my stash I realized that I have several lippies that my sister gave from her dept store GWPs (Estee Lauder and Lancome). I've barely worn most of them and some may be quite old so I'm going to sort through them for the next few weeks and decide which ones are worth keeping and which ones I should toss or gift to my daughters. My sister doesn't wear lipstick which is why she has given me more than a dozen of the them!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 8, 2013)

Today I looked at my loose pigment eyeshadows and realized I will probably never use them up... So I am going to focus on them this week so I can start working on them!

Primer: Smashbox photofinish sample

Foundation: Jane Iredale samples

concealer: Essence concealer stick/Chella highlighter

Powder: ELF Tone Correcting Powder
Blush: ELF Candid Coral
Bronzer: Pixi Subtly Suntouched

Eye primer: ELF eyelid primer

Eyeshadows: BellaTerra mineral shadow in Navy, ELF mineral shadow in Golden, Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio

Eyeliner: Hard Candy liquid liner in black, Starlooks gem liner in Amethyst

Lips: Jane Iredale lip drink, Starlooks lipliner in Tickle Me Pink, J.Cat lipstick in Honeycrisp, NYC Big Bold Gloss in pink


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I looked at my loose pigment eyeshadows and realized I will probably never use them up... So I am going to focus on them this week so I can start working on them!

Primer: Smashbox photofinish sample

Foundation: Jane Iredale samples

concealer: Essence concealer stick/Chella highlighter

Powder: ELF Tone Correcting Powder
Blush: ELF Candid Coral
Bronzer: Pixi Subtly Suntouched

Eye primer: ELF eyelid primer

Eyeshadows: BellaTerra mineral shadow in Navy, ELF mineral shadow in Golden, Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio

Eyeliner: Hard Candy liquid liner in black, Starlooks gem liner in Amethyst

Lips: Jane Iredale lip drink, Starlooks lipliner in Tickle Me Pink, J.Cat lipstick in Honeycrisp, NYC Big Bold Gloss in pink

I have one loose pigment and I have realized I will most probably never use it up because I only put on makeup in the morning before work, and that's not the best time to start messing with pigments (when i'm half asleep!) -- it's mac golden olive. gorgeous color, but one i'd never pick for work anyway... ngh. Should I just press it??


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have one loose pigment and I have realized I will most probably never use it up because I only put on makeup in the morning before work, and that's not the best time to start messing with pigments (when i'm half asleep!) -- it's mac golden olive. gorgeous color, but one i'd never pick for work anyway... ngh. Should I just press it?? 
I've never pressed an eyeshadow pigment before but I bet it would make them more travel/on-the-go friendly! You don't want to let such a pretty color go to waste!


----------



## bnicole (Dec 9, 2013)

For my current rotation...

Primers: UD eye primer potion in Eden (bought this as a birthday gift for myself



), Too Faced lip insurance

"Foundation": Mark Get a Tint tinted moisturizer - Ivory/Nude

Eyeshadow: Slowly but surely working my way through my Elemental Energy palette... Using "Murmur" as the focus (a shimmery sea-foam green)

Eyeliner: UD 24/7 glide-on eye pencil - Deep End

Mascara: Benefit They're Real

Blush: Brazen organic mineral blush - Stunner

Skipping the highlighter this time around because the blush is soooo shimmery

Lip: Buxom full-on lipstick - Amsterdam

Fragrance: Tokyomilk Dark - Tainted Love

Random Sample: Bumble &amp; Bumble Hairdresser's Invisible Oil (this couldn't have come at a better time, we just had our first real snow of the season!)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have one loose pigment and I have realized I will most probably never use it up because I only put on makeup in the morning before work, and that's not the best time to start messing with pigments (when i'm half asleep!) -- it's mac golden olive. gorgeous color, but one i'd never pick for work anyway... ngh. Should I just press it?? 
Loose pigments just take a little bit of practice.  I now almost exclusively wear loose pigments even though I'm racing to get ready at 5:15 in the morning while more than half asleep (I can get in and out of the bathroom in right around fifteen minutes, including putting on my makeup, brushing my teeth, and dealing with my hair), and I've pretty much forgotten how to deal with pressed shadows now.  Which leads me to...

My picks for the week:


Eyeshadow -- BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette!  My Secret Santa was awesome and sent this.  I might end up switching to some loose pigments depending on what I get from Glamour Doll Eyes this week (I've got a Cyber Monday order I've forgotten the contents of and the December -- read:  super awesome holiday extras set -- OTM coming my way!), but until I get those new pigments, I'll be working with this palette and trying to remember how to use regular eyeshadow. 
Eyeliner -- UD Deep End and Marc Jacobs Th(Ink). 
Mascara -- None.  My eyes have been FREAKING OUT lately when I try to apply it, so I'll just save them the trauma.
BB cream -- As always, Missha Perfect Cover in #21
Blush -- Although I just received a Le Metier de Beaute cheek Kaleidoscope, I'll probably be sticking with my stila convertible color palette (focusing on the two on the far right end).
Highlighter -- Mirabella Shimmering Rose powder (this is my first powder highlighter!  Another adventure!)
Nails -- Sephora reindeer sweater nail strips, Square Hue champagne toast once those come off, and maybe Square Hue holly berry for Friday's annual holiday luncheon (I wanted to wear the deer design wraps from this month's Scratch box for that, but I don't think they'll get here in time)
Lips -- As always, I'm not even going to attempt to pretend I will narrow this down to just a couple.
Perfume oil -- For some reason, I've been really stuck on Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's 2010 incarnation of Noche Buena lately.  I normally wear a difference fragrance every day, but this has just drawn me in pretty much every day for the past couple of weeks.  I have a feeling it will continue this week.
Hand cream -- All of it.  My skin DOES NOT LIKE the winter cold, and my hands have been having a particularly hard time the past few days.

I think that should do it.  Next year, I might start picking a palette each week to alternate with pigments.  I am going to end up with something like seven new eyeshadow palettes by the time this month is over between sub boxes, overshopping for Secret Santa (oops, they won't all fit in the box!), my own awesome Secret Santa, and LBB, and that's not even counting the ones I already have.  I have no clue how I ended up with this many!


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 9, 2013)

Amazonian Clay BB Illuminating Moisturizer sample--I use this by putting a very light coverage over my face. I think otherwise I'd look like an oily mess with this stuff because it's like a liquid highlighter to me. I don't think it offers any coverage as it's marketed as. I highly doubt I'll purchase a full size.

Tarte Smooth Operator Natural Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20--I use this over the previously listed product to even out my skin tone.

Tarte Powderful Amazonian Clay Pressed Mineral Powder sample-- I use this for oil control and to set the face. 

bareMinerals SPF 20 Correcting Concealer -- I'm trying to use this up. I don't really like it.

I don't like to limit the rest of my products. I'll probably use these face products choices for a while.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 9, 2013)

This week, I'm not limiting myself on just makeup because I think I can finish some items before the end of the year, if not early  next year.

Eyes:


MAC Brun e/s - I see a huge amount of pan and will use this everyday for more than a week.
L'oreal gel liner - I don't like this as much since it smudges on me but I'll wear it on days when I know I won't be out for long.
Jordana mascara - I liked the effect of this mascara but it flakes on me! I just want to use it up this week because I had just opened it not too long ago and I don't want to feel that guilty -- no matter how cheap it is.

Face:


BeneFit Girl Meets Pearl - I've been liking this a lot lately and I especially like how it's creamy (I like using creamier products during months that are cold).
Sephora Hello Kitty Cream Blush - Forgot the name (as it's not with me right at this moment) but I'll have to finish this up somehow!
TheBalm TimeBalm concealer - I'm almost done with it! Huge pan but it still takes forever to finish! I've had it for so long now and I've used it daily as an undereye concealer.

Lips:


MAC Tinted Lip Balm - I won't forget to reapply.. I'll just forget to bring my usual lip balm with me and use this instead.

Body:


AmLactin body lotion - I want to finish this bottle and I'll using this daily this week and so on.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2013)

Change of plans:  I received the Glamour Doll Eyes Cyber Monday GWP (there were only ten, and I lucked into one of them!).  Since this will be something that will be locked in as a holiday season collection for me while the Galaxy Chic palette will be year-round, I'm switching over to these for the rest of the week!


Eyeshadow -- GDE Cozy Sweater, Staching Through the Snow, Naughty List, Snow Day, and Surprise (Cozy Sweater and Surprise were the November OTM, but they will go so nicely with the GWP that they're going to be carried over this week.  Also, Cozy Sweater has the same reindeer-and-tree sticker on the lid as the GWP jars, so they are *clearly* meant to be together!)
Primer -- Maybelline Barely Bronzed
Liner -- stila smudge stick in oscar fish and UD in West

And I received some Kiehl's deluxe samples with an order I placed (for my grandmother's Christmas present), so I'll be concentrating on two of them because the cold is sucking all of the moisture out of my skin (and I tend to have dry skin even under normal circumstances despite living in one of the dampest cities in the country):  Ultimate Strength Hand Salve and Ultra Facial Cream.


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I'm trying Estee Lauder lipstick in Bois de Rose, Stila eyeliner in Lionfish, my perfume is Mi Corazon by Oscar de la Renta, and my foil packet is L'Occitane brightening moisture mask.

I like the color of my lipstick this week but I am not in love with the formula of this lipstick. It is kinda heavy. Forgot the eyeliner two days in a row! I like the Mi Corazon perfume but it doesn't have much staying power. I put it around 7am and by noon it has completely disappeared. Not even a faint whiff left.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 10, 2013)

> I like the color of my lipstick this week but I am not in love with the formula of this lipstick. It is kinda heavy.


 I feel the same way about Estee Lauder lipsticks. And the smell bothers me. But they're very pigmented, I find.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm using my BH 28 Neutral palette this week, and a Covergirl lipstick "Born With It" . I'm a huge fan of EL lipsticks, they have great coverage on me.


----------



## missionista (Dec 10, 2013)

I like EL lipsticks too.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2013)

In preparation for Monday, this is what my random generator chose:

Primer -- From the Lab

Foundation -- Miracle Skin

Blush -- Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosey

Highlighter - the Balm Mary Loumanizer

Eyeshadow -- Sephora's Moonshadow Baked Palette, Nyx loose pigment in Pink Pearl

Eyeliner -- Clinque Quickliner in intense gray, UD Demolition and Deep End

Lipcolor -- OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet, RImmel in Metallic Seduction, UD Naked, Clinique Black Honey

Nail Polish (I decided to start choosing this for the week also) - Square Hue Times Square, Julep Evelyn, Cara &amp; Reece

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Smashbox Full Exposure, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 15, 2013)

I always make my decisions on Saturdays as well. My choices this week are


Eyeshadow: Mary Kay color stick in copper, Mica Beauty in Copper and Earth, Nyx in Morocco and BaB in Miss Priss (I want rid of some of these singles. I overlook them for my palettes) and Pop Beauty in Smokin' Hot
BaB blush in Sweet Cheeks
NYX lipstick in Goddess
Mirabella finishing powder
I have finals this week so I'm keeping my choices to a minimum, I don't want to be fussing with new makeup.

What's staying the same: Too Faced Brow Envy (won't change), Revlon eye primer, UD De-slick, Sonia Kashuk concealer, Starlooks eyeliner, Pixi Bronzer.

I still have so much of the dream matte mouse foundation. I just cannot force myself to throw away that much product but its neverending!!! Literally had it for over a year. (is that bad?) I just do not like foundation.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2013)

Ugh.  I feel craptacular (I've been hit with a cold that I just *know* will drag on like a Grateful Dead drum solo) and not up to using new stuff even though my GDE OTM (two full-sized shadows!  Two samples!  A blush!) arrived...  yesterday?  Thursday?  I can't even remember now.  Anyway.  I'm just going to stick with what I wore this past week:


Eyeshadow -- GDE Cozy Sweater, Staching Through the Snow, Naughty List, Snow Day, and Surprise
Primer -- Maybelline Barely Bronzed
Liner -- stila smudge stick in oscar fish and UD in West
Blush -- stila Color Me Pretty convertible color holiday palette (probably focusing on the far right shade.  I think it's petunia)
Nails -- I don't feel up to thinking about this right now.  Thursday evening, I will be changing to the Total Flake nail wraps from this month's Scratch box, but I don't know what I'm going to do the rest of the week.  I'm currently so sick that I'm currently leaning towards sticking with my current color, Square Hue holly berry, and I practically never wear red nail polish (I usually wear black, blue, green, silver -- pretty much anything that isn't a traditional nail polish color).  Maybe I'll feel better and more up to dealing with my nails tomorrow.


----------



## EllaK (Dec 15, 2013)

I just found this thread and I'm glad I did because I have too much makeup! So I'm going to join in.

For this week I chose:

Foundation -- Lancome Teint Idole Ultra

Bronzer -- Benefit Hoola

Blush -- Benefit Rockateur

Eyeshadow -- UD Naked 3

Lipsticks -- UD Revolution lipsticks in Jilted, Rapture, and Obsessed, Bite lipsticks in Retsina and Shiraz (I can't just stick to one for a whole week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

Lip glosses -- Laura Mercier lip glace in Baby Doll and Violet

Nail polish -- Sephora Formula X in Love Chemistry

I always use the same mascara, eyeliner, face primer, eye primer, and powder (mainly because I only have a couple of each) so that's going to stay the same.

I was thinking about creating an excel spreadsheet with all my makeup and have it generate a randomized list for each week. I'm glad to see I'm not the only geek around here who thought about that haha.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 15, 2013)

This week's choices:

Eyeshadow - Not sure yet, just going to choose one at random tomorrow morning and stick with it for the week (though I am considering UD YDK), omega for my eyebrows, and Ben Nye Au Naturelle for my blending color. 

Eyeliner - UD 24/7 Liner in Zero. This used to be budge proof on me, now it shifts... not sure why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> perhaps it's old, or perhaps my forever-dry eyelids are now turning oily at the edges?

Foundation - Shiseido lifting foundation

Blush - Nars Orgasm

Lip - chapstick

Nails - Maybelline color show in Mint mist and WNW Megalast in Deadly dose on my accent nail.


----------



## katielp (Dec 15, 2013)

I was sick last week so I barely used my picks...but I still want to pick new ones for this week. Foundation-this might be crazy but I might have combined all bb cream samples into an empty foundation bottle. It has a pump so I figured it would just be easier. And I don't plan on buying any of them since I have a crap ton of foundation to use up first. Concealer- it cosmetics bye bye redness Powder- same mix of powders Blush- benefit rockateur looooove this so much Eye primer- nars sample Eyeshadow- a German brand that my mom had picked up for me. A light pink and then a burgundy Mascara- bare essentials


----------



## page5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I liked the products I used last week except the eyeliner.

This week I'm trying Purely You Berry Red lipgloss and Flower Beauty cream eyeshadow in Time Willow Tell. I love the color of the eyeshadow but it fades and creases really fast on me so I'm going to play around with it and see if I can get it to last at least 8 hrs by using primer and setting it with another eye shadow. Any other ideas for getting it to last? If it is too difficult I'm tossing it. Life's too short to spend a lot of time getting a product to work no matter how pretty the color is 

My perfume sample is Versace Yellow Diamonds.

Also, I discovered that the top comes off the Oscar de la Renta samples from Glossybox and they can easily be refilled.


----------



## Jen283 (Dec 16, 2013)

This week I will stick to my wet n wild eye shadows and my high end blushes. I will also try to use my maybelline gel liner, time permitting in the morning.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 16, 2013)

Awww, I was looking forward to being in the Monday Club this week, but I got to work late and didn't wear any makeup today!

I'm hoping to finish off the following: My Clinique BB cream, and my Aloette powder foundation before they get too old. Also, I need to remember to fill in my brows every day, and try to finish off my current mascara tube- I have three open at the moment: Loreal Voluminous (getting time to toss), Maybelline Full 'n' Soft, and clinique deluxe sample of 'High Impact'. I need to finish the other two first so I can get a move-on on my other deluxe samples before they get too old.

I'm trying to get through some of these samples and already-opened products. I'm switching over all my makeup and skincare to cruelty-free options. Excited about it! It means I can buy Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes with not much guilt! But I better try Physician's Formula first, to see if it works for me, although I HATE the brush!


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In preparation for Monday, this is what my random generator chose:

Primer -- From the Lab

Foundation -- Miracle Skin

Blush -- Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosey

Highlighter - the Balm Mary Loumanizer

Eyeshadow -- Sephora's Moonshadow Baked Palette, Nyx loose pigment in Pink Pearl

Eyeliner -- Clinque Quickliner in intense gray, UD Demolition and Deep End

Lipcolor -- OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet, RImmel in Metallic Seduction, UD Naked, Clinique Black Honey

Nail Polish (I decided to start choosing this for the week also) - Square Hue Times Square, Julep Evelyn, Cara &amp; Reece

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Smashbox Full Exposure, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).
I tried Josie Maran's skin/hair care this past 2 weeks, and I really like her line, but I haven't tried any of her makeup. Would your repurchase her makeup?

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, I was looking forward to being in the Monday Club this week, but I got to work late and didn't wear any makeup today!

I'm hoping to finish off the following: My Clinique BB cream, and my Aloette powder foundation before they get too old. Also, I need to remember to fill in my brows every day, and try to finish off my current mascara tube- I have three open at the moment: Loreal Voluminous (getting time to toss), Maybelline Full 'n' Soft, and clinique deluxe sample of 'High Impact'. I need to finish the other two first so I can get a move-on on my other deluxe samples before they get too old.

I'm trying to get through some of these samples and already-opened products. I'm switching over all my makeup and skincare to cruelty-free options. Excited about it! It means I can buy Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes with not much guilt! But I better try Physician's Formula first, to see if it works for me, although I HATE the brush!
I've been cruelty free for almost 2 years now in my personal hygeine and makeup products, and I am in the process of switching my cleaning products over (very few cleaning brands are cruelty free that can be bought at the big chain stores). I've gone through most of my non-cruelty free personal hygeine and makeup products or just tossed them. I love Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes. I tried their Amazonian mascara, but I think I must have had a bad bottle because it was so watery. The plain organic wear mascara from PF is the only one that I like. The green tube gave me an allergic reaction (not unusual for me to have one). The pink tube was just too goopy for me. It would some how get all around my eyes during the day. Ecco Bella has good cruelty free mascara. I've only purchased their brown mascara. I haven't tried a whole lot of cruelty free mascara because I keep going back to Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I tried Josie Maran's skin/hair care this past 2 weeks, and I really like her line, but I haven't tried any of her makeup. Would your repurchase her makeup?

I've been cruelty free for almost 2 years now in my personal hygeine and makeup products, and I am in the process of switching my cleaning products over (very few cleaning brands are cruelty free that can be bought at the big chain stores). I've gone through most of my non-cruelty free personal hygeine and makeup products or just tossed them. I love Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes. I tried their Amazonian mascara, but I think I must have had a bad bottle because it was so watery. The plain organic wear mascara from PF is the only one that I like. The green tube gave me an allergic reaction (not unusual for me to have one). The pink tube was just too goopy for me. It would some how get all around my eyes during the day. Ecco Bella has good cruelty free mascara. I've only purchased their brown mascara. I haven't tried a whole lot of cruelty free mascara because I keep going back to Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes.
Good for you, girl! 2 years is awesome and very commendable! Going cruelty-free in skincare, makeup, and maybe even household items is my new year's resolution for 2014! I'm phasing out each non-cruelty-free item as I use them.

I'm going to give Paula's Choice a go for skincare, and stick with Tarte for most of my cruelty-free makeup as I really like that brand.

Yeah, thanks for the tips on the mascara! I would like to try PF's organic mascara, since it's not as expensive as Lights, Camera, Lashes, but I really love that formula and the brush, and the packaging, and everything about it!

P.S. I finally put some makeup on, here's what I'm going through this week:

1. Clinique Age Defense BB cream spf 30 in shade 01 (perfect for my coloring) I'll actually be sorry to see this go, but it's a must-do if I'm going to be cruelty-free. (Also a little Clinique Redness solutions base in spf 15 around the nose and chin, before the BB cream).

2. Aloette conceal away duo concealer for under-eyes and blemishes.

3. Loreal Voluminous mascara in black-brown.

4. Maybelline define-a-brow in dark blonde.

5. Maybelline dream bouncy blush in plum wine

6. Burt's Bee's Pomegranate Replinishing lip balm


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2013)

> Quote: I tried Josie Maran's skin/hair care this past 2 weeks, and I really like her line, but I haven't tried any of her makeup. Would your repurchase her makeup?


 I really like the color stick I have and would probably repurchase after I've use my other blushes. I've never actually used it my lips so I can't attest to that. I have her foundation too and its not my favorite although it's ok. It's a very light coverage.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 16, 2013)

I was really excited to pick out some items for this week but I am sick and don't like wearing a lot when I am sick. For now I am just using my Korres mini Mascara to switch it up and my Kat Von D tattoo liner.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 16, 2013)

This week, I'm going to try to finish body lotions that I'm almost done with and my MAC lip conditioners.


----------



## nin5in (Dec 16, 2013)

This week I am using my Aqua Bella face palette from The Color Workshop.


----------



## Misame (Dec 16, 2013)

I am joining in!

My base:

Missha perfect cover bb cream

Collection lasting perfection concealer

skin79 the oriental bb moist sun bb pact - I am trying to finish all of these, so I will use them until they are gone.

Max blush in 032 rosewood

Hema terra bronzing powder

mememe beat the blues moonbeam - I don't use these guys enough

Eyes:

catrice eyebrow kit

urban decay 24/7 glide on liner in perversion

Hema stick eyeshadow in 01 nude

gosh long lasting eyeliner pen 007 navy blue

gosh amazing length'n build waterproof

My custom/diy eyeshadow palette

eyecandy false eyelashes

Lips:

burt's bees lip shimmer in peony

most of these products I either want to finish or just get more use out of. So I will only list the products that I am changing next time.


----------



## page5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This week I'm trying Purely You Berry Red lipgloss and Flower Beauty cream eyeshadow in Time Willow Tell. I love the color of the eyeshadow but it fades and creases really fast on me so I'm going to play around with it and see if I can get it to last at least 8 hrs by using primer and setting it with another eye shadow. Any other ideas for getting it to last? If it is too difficult I'm tossing it. Life's too short to spend a lot of time getting a product to work no matter how pretty the color is 

Setting my cream shadow with powder shadow worked like a charm. The shadow isn't creasing and there's just a little fading.  I love the lip gloss sample I have been using this week. It is all the things I want in a gloss: sheer color with moderate shine, moisturizing, and not sticky at all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't posted my makeup in a few weeks - sorry!  Sick kids + not leaving the house much means I haven't worn makeup much   But I did have some "hits and misses" that I wanted to share.

*Hits!*

False Eyelashes!  I got yet ANOTHER pair from Ipsy and decided to try them out after watching a gajillion YouTube tutorials.  They were awesome!  I would like to wait until I start wearing contacts again to wear them regularly, but I'm now a fan!

Kat Von D Foundation - I had two samples in "Light 48" from the ALMOSTVIB Sephora code a few months ago.  The foundation color was a decent match, just a bit yellow on my skin, but I LOVED the coverage and feeling of it on my skin!

*Misses:*

Juice Beauty CC Cream - the smell.  DEAR GOD THE SMELL.  It smelled like dirt mixed with stale Fruit Loops.  I made myself wear it 3 days in a row, just go give it a good try.  The coverage was super-sheer, it felt greasy on my skin, and did I mention it stank?  I threw it away.   

Benefit's Peek-a-Bright-Eyes:  got this as part of the LashBash kit, and I'm so glad I didn't pay the $32 full price for it.  The crease shade is pretty and super-pigmented, as is the highlight shade, but the base shade, a matte cream, is AWFUL.  Chalky, powdery, fallout like WHOA.  And the pink highlighter cream is not very creamy.  I'm not going to throw it away, because the crease and highlight shades are pretty good, but it is going in the "stash it away for a few months and then give it another try" pile.

I should be wearing more makeup over the next few weeks (yay holidays!) so I'll update with a new list on Sunday/Monday.  I love that this thread is helping me 1) try new things and 2) throw away the things that don't work!  Yay!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted my makeup in a few weeks - sorry!  Sick kids + not leaving the house much means I haven't worn makeup much   But I did have some "hits and misses" that I wanted to share.

*Hits!*

False Eyelashes!  I got yet ANOTHER pair from Ipsy and decided to try them out after watching a gajillion YouTube tutorials.  They were awesome!  I would like to wait until I start wearing contacts again to wear them regularly, but I'm now a fan!

Kat Von D Foundation - I had two samples in "Light 48" from the ALMOSTVIB Sephora code a few months ago.  The foundation color was a decent match, just a bit yellow on my skin, but I LOVED the coverage and feeling of it on my skin!

*Misses:*

Juice Beauty CC Cream - the smell.  DEAR GOD THE SMELL. * It smelled like dirt mixed with stale Fruit Loops*.  I made myself wear it 3 days in a row, just go give it a good try.  The coverage was super-sheer, it felt greasy on my skin, and did I mention it stank?  I threw it away.   

Benefit's Peek-a-Bright-Eyes:  got this as part of the LashBash kit, and I'm so glad I didn't pay the $32 full price for it.  The crease shade is pretty and super-pigmented, as is the highlight shade, but the base shade, a matte cream, is AWFUL.  Chalky, powdery, fallout like WHOA.  And the pink highlighter cream is not very creamy.  I'm not going to throw it away, because the crease and highlight shades are pretty good, but it is going in the "stash it away for a few months and then give it another try" pile.

I should be wearing more makeup over the next few weeks (yay holidays!) so I'll update with a new list on Sunday/Monday.  I love that this thread is helping me 1) try new things and 2) throw away the things that don't work!  Yay!
OMG I am laughing so hard at that description right now. XD

I felt the same away about about a Dior serum I've been sampling out of a foil. It smells like the most artificial red cherry cough syrup ever, ew!


----------



## page5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Hits!*

False Eyelashes!  I got yet ANOTHER pair from Ipsy and decided to try them out after watching a gajillion YouTube tutorials.  They were awesome!  I would like to wait until I start wearing contacts again to wear them regularly, but I'm now a fan!

Kat Von D Foundation - I had two samples in "Light 48" from the ALMOSTVIB Sephora code a few months ago.  The foundation color was a decent match, just a bit yellow on my skin, but I LOVED the coverage and feeling of it on my skin!

*Misses:*

Juice Beauty CC Cream - the smell.  DEAR GOD THE SMELL.  It smelled like dirt mixed with stale Fruit Loops.  I made myself wear it 3 days in a row, just go give it a good try.  The coverage was super-sheer, it felt greasy on my skin, and did I mention it stank?  I threw it away.   

Benefit's Peek-a-Bright-Eyes:  got this as part of the LashBash kit, and I'm so glad I didn't pay the $32 full price for it.  The crease shade is pretty and super-pigmented, as is the highlight shade, but the base shade, a matte cream, is AWFUL.  Chalky, powdery, fallout like WHOA.  And the pink highlighter cream is not very creamy.  I'm not going to throw it away, because the crease and highlight shades are pretty good, but it is going in the "stash it away for a few months and then give it another try" pile.

I completely agree with you on the Juice Beauty CC Cream - and for all the same reasons! I even tried it as a primer and, just no. Thanks for the review of the Peek a Bright. I haven't opened mine yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

I think part of my problem with that shadow is it's only a shade or two lighter than my eyelids - it looked like I was just contouring and highlighting my bare skin.  Someone with a darker skintone (probably approximately 98% of the US population) may like the color!  And perhaps the texture issue was just in my palette.  I'd hate to turn someone off of buying this if it's something that would look amazing, I just think there are a kajillion other nude trios (that AREN'T over $30) that could do the same thing.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think part of my problem with that shadow is it's only a shade or two lighter than my eyelids - it looked like I was just contouring and highlighting my bare skin.  Someone with a darker skintone (probably approximately 98% of the US population) may like the color!  And perhaps the texture issue was just in my palette.  I'd hate to turn someone off of buying this if it's something that would look amazing, I just think there are a kajillion other nude trios (that AREN'T over $30) that could do the same thing.
I'm glad you shared, because I have pale, pale almost translucent skin and I've unfortunately got problems finding eyeshadows that work well for me. It's like this- the darks are too dark, so I have to use midtones as my crease definer and the darks as liners. Then you've got the light shades, which in theory would work well, but sometimes they're so light they just blend in with my skin. Annoying!

How has everyone's week been going? Are you liking the choices you made? Did you stick to them? It's Friday so it's almost time for an update!

As for me, I wore mostly just concealer, eyebrow pencil, and mascara. I did manage to use up my Loreal Voluminous mascara and one of my Maybelline define-a-brows, which is awesome! I can now move on to my other two opened mascaras, which I'll list below, and go on to my other opened brow pencil.

What is everyone planning on wearing for Christmas week next week? I think I'll go with this:

*Face: *Clinique Age Defense BB Cream in shade 01

*Eyebrows: *Maybelline define-a-brow in shade dark blonde

*Concealer: *Aloette conceal away duo (light shade for under eyes, darker shade for blemishes)

*Highlight:* Loreal MagicLumi in shade fair (although honestly this is more of a brightening concealer than a highlight, but I'm just trying to use it up because I'm not a fan)

*Mascara: *Either Maybelline Full N Soft in black or my Clinique sample of High Impact mascara in black.

*Eyeshadow:* I'm going to rock my Lorac Pro Palette... although maybe it would be a better idea to pack my Wet n Wild trio 'Walking on Eggshells'... not sure what yet- I'm travelling so that might have something to do with it.

*Primer: *UDPP

*Cheeks:* Maybelline Dream Bouncy in Plum wine

*Lips:* NYC Smoochproof stain in (whatever color I throw in my bag) and Burt's Bees replinishing with pomegranate oil

For traveling, I've depoted some of my BB cream, face, and eye primer into contact lense cases. Awesome!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 21, 2013)

*eastofthesun* I wouldn't recommend packing W&amp;W palettes. The shadows are so soft they'd shatter all over your bag! (has happened to me before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

My list for this week is pretty basic:

*Foundation*: Shiseido lifting fndt SPF 15

*Powder*: Mac Studio Fix Powder

*Eyeshadow:* Following Ben Nye Singles - black brown, black, coco brown, au naturelle _(my absolute favorite blending color, also makes a nice base).  These are huge, buttery, and a great color payoff - i've been using au naturelle for blending now for over a month, and coco brown as a smudged eyeliner type. I like the look for day time_

_*EDIT: *Editing this to add my naked 1 palette to this eyeshadow mix. I really do love the palette but tend to forget about it, as I often will just put a palette of the week together with my inglot round palettes (using depotted mac and UD eyeshadows, for example). _

*Eyeliner:* Maybelline 24hr eye studio in brown, rimmel scandaleyes in brown, and Stila stay all day waterproof liquid eyeliner. _judge is still out on this one._

*Concealer: *bobby brown corrector in peach and nars creamy concealer

*Blush: *Nars Orgasm and Nyx Mauve

*Bronzer:* Nars Laguna _(a tiny sample size that will probably last me a lifetime)_

*Highlighter: *_*(if I bother)_ - Mac CCB in Pearl, or W&amp;N Coloricon bronzer in reserve your cabana

*Mascara: *Covergirl lashblash volume waterproof and Loreal Voluminous million lashes

*Lip: *Revlon lipbutter in pink truffle -_ this damn thing is endless. kind of looking forward to finishing it already. _

*Nails: *_Julep Maya and China Glaze Stella _

So many items, but the outcome is a pretty day neutral natural look.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2013)

My Picks for this week (Except Tuesday and Wednesday...I'm doing festive makeup for those days)


Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Mariposa Palette and Avon Eye Crayon in Cocoa Mauve
Primer: Pixi Poreless and Flawless
Blush: Stila convertible in lilium (I'm new to cream so this is my challenge for the week)
Lip: Marc Jacobs Lip Vinyl in Overprotected and Sonia Kashuk Matte Lip Crayon In Pinky Nude
Powder: back to CG to use it up
Staying the same: Too Faced Brow Envy, Urban Decay De-Slick, Revlon Eye Primer, Starlooks Obsidian Liner, Sonia Kashuk Concealer, Pixi Bronzer.

I don't feel like changing those products, I am quite content with them or I'm trying to use them up like the Revlon and Concealer. Once I use those up I have no reason not to buy my HG Chanel Concealer and Powder.

Edit: forgot to add NYX Goddess this is def my new HG lip color


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm new to this thread and I would like to start because I have a big stash that hardly gets used. What are the general guidelines everyone is following? From what I gather you list items you don't normally use then report back on hits and misses?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this thread and I would like to start because I have a big stash that hardly gets used. What are the general guidelines everyone is following? From what I gather you list items you don't normally use then report back on hits and misses?
Idk about the others system but for me I just "Shop" from my stash each week and use that product for the entire week and then switch so I don't get bored with the same products or get into a rut.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 22, 2013)

I did this with blushes for a while, but I like the idea of choosing multiple items. Maybe a blush, one eye color to use out of my indie stash that I can combine with other colors, one eye palette, and maybe one lip color to try to wear at least twice during the week. Oh, a sample of skin care or a skin product I do not use regularly (I have a lot of masks and such). I guess I am mostly thinking "out loud," so to speak, but I really like this idea ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seeing other people talking about it seems like just the kick start I needed!


----------



## page5 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this thread and I would like to start because I have a big stash that hardly gets used. What are the general guidelines everyone is following? From what I gather you list items you don't normally use then report back on hits and misses?

This is basically what I do but you can do whatever works for you 

Some of us rotate most of the items we use each week. For me, I'm using it as an opportunity to sort through my stash and evaluate individual products to determine if they work for me. My goal is to find the "keepers" and gift/toss/repurpose the items that don't work for me and ultimately reduce my stash. I have a whole ipsy bag full of foils so I try to remember to grab at least one a week to use also. Recently I started adding a fragrance sample some weeks too. Posting here helps me remember to use the products. I like reading what others are using and what they think of their products. Rotating through my stash also helps curb that desire to acquire more beauty items.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this thread and I would like to start because I have a big stash that hardly gets used. What are the general guidelines everyone is following? From what I gather you list items you don't normally use then report back on hits and misses?
mine's basically "use up stuff frequently!" haha. I know some people have rotations but I just pick the items I would like to wear for a week. Sometimes that means I'm repeating the same blush. Once I'm close to being done with them (whenever that actually happens) I report on hit and misses. Reading through the "use it up" and "hit pan threads" is always helpful to find out what items are hits or misses and why.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 23, 2013)

I finally got the Holiday palettes from Stila which I had ordered about three weeks ago (Thanks USPS...). So I am using one of them this weeks for my eyes together with my Stila liquid eyeliner and Buxom mascara. I will use the naked palette for the 25th though, I think. I am varying different products on the lips, still not too much thanks to this cold. Foundation as usual my Sephora brand one, which I love together with the smashbox photo finish primer. For blush I vary between coralista and sugarbomb from benefit.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 23, 2013)

> I'm new to this thread and I would like to start because I have a big stash that hardly gets used. What are the general guidelines everyone is following? From what I gather you list items you don't normally use then report back on hits and misses?


 The original concept was to pick one unused (or underused) item from your stash and use it every day for a week or until it's gone, like a moisturizer foil, a shampoo sample, a leave-in conditioner, etc. A lot of us have epic sample stashes that we just don't use unless we force ourselves to do so!


----------



## katielp (Dec 23, 2013)

I used up my makeup forever foundation and random bb cream samples- so excited to start wearing other face stuff!

Foundation: It Cosmetics cc cream

Powder: NYX stay matte but not flat powder foundation

Blush: Benefit Rockateur (I suppose I should switch this out some....but I just LOVE it!!)

Everything else is going to vary this week since I'm not working that many hours and will have more time to experiment!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today I used a Milani teal green eyeshadow stick as an eyeliner. I've only used it a handful of times so I decided to wear it in a cateye look and it was very pretty. I'll try to rotate through a few of my colored liners I have laying around collecting dust.


----------



## page5 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm adding my glamourdolleyes shadow, graves in may, to my routine this week. Also using my suki lip trio - this one is more than half gone so I may keep using it until empty. My foil packet is a seventh generation skin serum.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 24, 2013)

I forgot to post this weekend, but here are my picks for the week:

Primer -- Laura Mercier

Foundation -- Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer

Blush -- Estee Lauder Blush Palette

Highlighter - Benetint Watt's Up

Eyeshadow -- Stila In the Light Palette and LMDB Pink Champagne

Eyeliner -- UD Perversion, Mars, and Crave

Lipcolor -- Estee Lauder Hot Kiss, Nectarine &amp; Sugar Honey

Nail Polish (I decided to start choosing this for the week also) - Spuare Hue Times Square and Fifth Avenue, SOPI Good Tidings We Bling, Julep Celia &amp; Shoshanna

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Smashbox Full Exposure, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).


----------



## MUMami (Dec 27, 2013)

Upcoming Basket for Monday 12/30 - Friday1/3

NAKED 3 PALETTE - all week exclusively

Mac Cream Color Base - Pearl

Revlon Photoready &amp; CG 3 in 1 Foundations  (gotta finish these up!)

Givenchy - Mr Eyebrow wax pencil 

Almay WP One Coat mascara (this will be my 2nd week using this consec. but I think after this im tossing it - just not good enough)

UD Zero eyeliner (almost gone)

Milani Minerals Compact Powder foundation 

Hopefully by then end of next week I would have put a major dent or almost finished the items im trying to use up -

As for the Naked 3 palette  - I hope to get more use out of this, since I barely wore it since purchase


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm using my Naked 3 palette all week also and trying to rotate some lipglosses in I've been neglecting.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 27, 2013)

This week, I'm planning to use these items daily:


Diorskin Nude foundation (almost done with this bottle)
BBW Lemon Vanilla body lotion
DermOrganic facial moisturizer
California Mango cuticle balm
Benefit Girl Meets Pearl
Benefit They're Real mascara sample
MAC 3N lipstick


----------



## nin5in (Dec 28, 2013)

After I entered all my products in a worksheet, I decided to select 6 products a week from each category by numerical order. That way I'll have a chance to get some use out of everything.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 28, 2013)

My picks for the week:

Primer -- Benefit Stay don't Stray

Foundation -- Avon Liquid foundation

Blush/Highlighter/Eyeshadow --Balm Jovi Palette

Eyeliner -- UD Tornado, LMDB Tamarind, Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray

Lipcolor -- OCC Lip Tar in NSFW &amp; Black Dahlia, Bite Musk

Nail Polish - Bondi Horny Mistress, Starrily Bzz Bzz &amp; Christmas Lights, Revlon Magical, &amp; SOPI Fig Leaf

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Smashbox Full Exposure, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Jan 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 29, 2013)

This week I shall choose:


Eyeshadow: Glamour Doll Eyes in Pistol Pistol, Celestial Crow, Bruised, Immature, Fiji Mermaid, Graves In May (I love the name of this!) Typical girl, Undressed, Tattooed, and Pinky Swear
Bronzer: Tarte Park Ave. Princess
Blush: Hard Candy in Pin up
Lips: Hard Candy lip stains. No names but there are 4 different colors in the set.
Everything else is staying the same as last week

My challenge last week was to try cream blush and I managed it pretty well, At first blending was difficult but once I found the right brush it was surprisingly easy. I don't like the texture though, its the same reason I don't like foundation, I can feel it and it bugs me, but I got used to it.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 29, 2013)

My items for this upcoming week (and next, since i'm only working 2 days this week) are my 10-pan/10-finish items:

1. Urban Decay Naked Palette - Concentrating on buck and half baked, naked and virgin. 
2. Mac Cream Colour Base in Pearl
3. Maybelline 24 hour Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
4. Mac Blush in Dollymix 
5. Mac Studio Fix Powder Foundation in NC35
6. Tarte "Park Ave Princess" Bronzer, Deluxe Sample
7. Sephora's Concealer in Medium
8. Mac Cremesheen Lipglass in "Looks Like Sin" (still strongly smells of vanilla).
9. Loreal Color Riche in Really Rose (still strongly smells of vanilla).
10. Revlon Lip Butter in "Pink Truffle"

BONUS: Bath and Body Works Sensual Body Lotion in "Black Currant Vanilla."

plus the following:

foundation: Shiseido lifting fndt SPF 15

Concealer: Hard Candy Glamouflage and Nars Creamy Concealer
Blush: Mac Warm Soul for those days when I wear half baked.

eyebrows: mac e/s in coquette


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My items for this upcoming week (and next, since i'm only working 2 days this week) are my 10-pan/10-finish items:

1. Urban Decay Naked Palette - Concentrating on buck and half baked, naked and virgin. 
2. Mac Cream Colour Base in Pearl
3. Maybelline 24 hour Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
4. Mac Blush in Dollymix 
5. Mac Studio Fix Powder Foundation in NC35
6. Tarte "Park Ave Princess" Bronzer, Deluxe Sample
7. Sephora's Concealer in Medium
8. Mac Cremesheen Lipglass in "Looks Like Sin" (still strongly smells of vanilla).
9. Loreal Color Riche in Really Rose (still strongly smells of vanilla).
10. Revlon Lip Butter in "Pink Truffle"

BONUS: Bath and Body Works Sensual Body Lotion in "Black Currant Vanilla."

plus the following:

foundation: Shiseido lifting fndt SPF 15

Concealer: Hard Candy Glamouflage and Nars Creamy Concealer
Blush: Mac Warm Soul for those days when I wear half baked.

eyebrows: mac e/s in coquette 
You gave me a great idea for a project palette pan - I too can def work on my naked 1 and hit pan on a few shades.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to continue to use my Naked 3 palette, Josie Maran cheek gelee, UD zero pencil (trying to use one up, because I have about 6), True-match Lumi foundation, Stay don't Stray eye primer sample, and YSL faux cils shocking mascara.

Trying to put a dent in the stash, and finish the primer, mascara and Zero pencil.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Ooo, thanks to @meaganola for directing me to this thread.  I love this!  This is a great way to remind me of all my great palettes, eyeliners, and lippies!  I think I'll combine it with my "Use it up" project for 2014--I need to make a dent in my foundations/BB creams and mascaras,

Primer -- Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (got this in my Sephora Superstars box from 2012--don't know what I'm saving it for!)

Foundation -- Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm Nude Glow (got a sample and just using it up--a little dark, but I sheer it up with a damp Beauty Blender)

Blush -- Trish McEvoy In the Glow (hitting pan now)

Highlighter - Balm Mary Lou-Manizer (I use this every day and I still haven't made a dent in it) 

Bronzer: Benefit Hoopla  

Eyeshadow -- Stila Artful Eye Collector's Edition Vol 2 (it's like the shimmery version of UD Naked Basics)

Eyeliner -- Stila Smudgesticks (Angelfish, Moray, Oscar Fish, Stargazer, Tetra)--bought these last Dec and they haven't really made it into my rotation, but i love the colors.

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion (for my red) and Burberry Lip Mist in Copper (for my nude

Perfume--Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien

Edit: I've decided to add perfume to my Monday Club list.  I have so many samples that I will never remember to try otherwise!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay! So I'm in love with this thread! Here's my week: Perfume: DKNY Be Delicious Skincare (samples): juice beauty cleansing milk &amp; moisturizer, origins anti aging cream, &amp; tarte marajuca eye brightening cream. Eyes: my December Starlooks palette (which I haven't touched yet) Lips: OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet This will be fun &amp; will keep me focused!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You gave me a great idea for a project palette pan - I too can def work on my naked 1 and hit pan on a few shades. 
go go go!!! hitting pan is the best feeling in the worlddd! what shades are you concentrating on? 

@trekkersangel Welcome!


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 30, 2013)

So glad I found this thread! Â What a great idea! The items I'm going to use all week are: Avon BB cream Rimmel Stay Matte powder L'oreal blush (I only have a little left and plan on using it till I finish it) The UD Eden primer sample that came with naked 3


----------



## katielp (Dec 30, 2013)

I caught an awful cold and am still sick. *if* I ever get better i will be using - It cosmetics cc cream Nyx stay matte but not flat powder Mac blush (so old the names worn off) I think it was mocha? Bare minerals primer sample An old Avon rosey toned eyeshadow pallete Clinique mascara It cosmetics eyebrow pencil deluxe sample Chapstick that came with bb subscription


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Joining the club and finally making time to try some things that are lonely and neglected! This week I'm going to be using: Pur Munerals total eye fitness La Roche-Posey effaclar duo Stila portrait of a perfect blush Alison Raffaele reality base foundation LancÃ´me blister pack of 3 lip glosses


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 30, 2013)

This week I am using the Too faced eye primer I just got for Christmas replacing my UD one. I am using the Joy to the girls eye shadow palette and the lasgasm mascara. This is the first time I am using too faced products. I am using my normal foundation buy with the photo finish primer from smashbox. lips vary.


----------



## Amy Bullins (Dec 30, 2013)

what a great idea. i think i am going to incorporate this idea into my new years resolution. it will be beneficial on so many different levels!


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 30, 2013)

Joining! This is a great idea. This week I will use: Aveeno tinted moisturizer. This was the first tinted moisturizer I ever bought. I like it alright but it's a couple years old and I just want to get rid of it. It's almost gone so with daily use should be done within a week or 2. Thebalm staniac lip and cheek stain. Should also be able to use this up with a week or 2 of consistent use. an old Avon lip balm that's on it's last leg. bareminerals mineral veil Revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip. Urban decay eyeliner in demolition lorac behind the scenes eye primer...have been working on this for a long time, almost gone. Benefit badgal mascara also, a Victoria's secret shower gel that is almost gone.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 30, 2013)

So apparently I'm not good at commitment to makeup. I come back every Monday and can't ever decide what to wear that week. It's not like I have that many options either (Only 2 foundations to choose from, 2 mascaras, 2 brow pencils, 3 blushes). Also, Mondays are bad for me because I somehow always roll out of bed late. Eugh!

So I put on some makeup at work today, and here's what I used:

Concealer: Loreal Magic Lumi in fair (Not a big fan)

Eyebrow pencil: Maybelline Define-a-brow in dark blonde (big fan)

That's all I put on.

I think starting tomorrow I'll try this:

Clinique BB cream

Aloette conceal away duo

Maybelline Define-a-brow

Burt's Bees Replinishing lip balm

Maybelline Full N Soft mascara Clinique sample of High Impact mascara

Maybelline Dream bouncy blush in  plum wine

Added: NYX shadow stick in yogurt as a liner


----------



## page5 (Dec 30, 2013)

This week I'm adding in a MAC shadow duo I have and Rimmel BB cream. The BB cream I bought for my daughter and she used it a few times and decided it was just too dark for her skin tone. It is their "light' shade and I used it this morning and it was even a little dark on me and I usually fall in the midway between the light and medium shades. I applied with my fingers so maybe I'll have better luck if I try applying with a brush tomorrow.

Welcome all newcomers! I love this thread. It keeps me focused on products I have in my stash and curbs my desire to acquire more beauty items when I already have more than enough.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was having a hard time keeping track of what I'm supposed to wear this week so I put all the items in a makeup bag. That way it's all together and I'll change it out after this week. I also added a perfume Cartier Declaration and my Mario Badescu Eye Makeup remover to the list. I'm close to finishing the remover.


----------



## katielp (Dec 30, 2013)

> I was having a hard time keeping track of what I'm supposed to wear this week so I put all the items in a makeup bag. That way it's all together and I'll change it out after this week. I also added a perfume Cartier Declaration and my Mario Badescu Eye Makeup remover to the list. I'm close to finishing the remover.


 That's pretty much what I do. I have this thing that's meant to hold office supplies like pens and other little stuff and its on a turn table that I put my makeup in. I keep it on my bathroom counter of what to use that week and it makes my mornings so much faster since I don't have to pick anything out and it's all right there ready for me.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's pretty much what I do. I have this thing that's meant to hold office supplies like pens and other little stuff and its on a turn table that I put my makeup in. I keep it on my bathroom counter of what to use that week and it makes my mornings so much faster since I don't have to pick anything out and it's all right there ready for me.
2nd  this. I keep a basket and inside a clear makeup bag with the items I want for the week or need to finish.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

I kind of did a rough inventory of my makeup and I am shocked! I know I missed stuff and it's way too much! It will help me decide what to use up. I need to do a really comprehensive list but I didn't feel like digging through boxes.


----------



## katcole (Dec 30, 2013)

I am using an elf eye shadow palate, its looks  summery but oh well,like a blue green, blue, sparkly grey and black

a cheap mascara brand from Dollar Store

 Pixi primer(ipsy)

little itty bitty blush from a Mark Irwin  Christmas kit last year, two nice colors, a light and dark color

elf brow gel

LA colors  Taupe eye liner/brows

W&amp;W  bright cherry  red lipstick

A lip balm I got from taking my  mamo two years ago.

Maybelline blush mineral powder,its alittle sparkly

The  highlighter from Sephora you get for free on your birthday

Trying to use up a Katy Perry rip off dollar store perfume, Kitty  girl or something like that.

 Sounds   like an odd combination  but it works lol

I even  put on bright  red  nail polish a free one from Essie??? I got many years ago and a pink sparkly top coat.

I also  found a bunch of makeup in an old Ipsy bag,so I have more makeup then I thought.

Used my Charcoal scrub(Ipsy)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of did a rough inventory of my makeup and I am shocked! I know I missed stuff and it's way too much! It will help me decide what to use up. I need to do a really comprehensive list but I didn't feel like digging through boxes.
Thats what I did when I started. I made an Excel spreadsheet and then I cringed. I have wayyyy too much stuff that I completely forgot about.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of did a rough inventory of my makeup and I am shocked! I know I missed stuff and it's way too much! It will help me decide what to use up. I need to do a really comprehensive list but I didn't feel like digging through boxes.
I am kind of curious to see just how much - check out the taking inventory thread and let us know! I don't know what it is about imagining large makeup stashes that makes me get all starry eyed, despite my absolute need for small stashes... i think I live vicariously through people.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's pretty much what I do. I have this thing that's meant to hold office supplies like pens and other little stuff and its on a turn table that I put my makeup in. I keep it on my bathroom counter of what to use that week and it makes my mornings so much faster since I don't have to pick anything out and it's all right there ready for me.
To piggyback on this idea - I also have a container that's meant to go inside your med. cabinet to organize meds - but I find its perfect to keep what you need to use up for your Monday club and 'use it up' stash.

I also keep an empty tray on my sink that I put my dirty brushes in as I use them - this is a great timesaver in the mornings so I dont have to dig through clean brushes with dirty. then that night i just wash what's in that basket - or move on to other brushes. If I keep the same look for a few days I can reuse the brushes as well.


----------



## bnicole (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys! So, I haven't been posting here for a couple of weeks because I haven't been wearing much makeup lately, but I'm ready to jump back in!

I've added a few new products that won't rotate (because I've only got one of each type): Benefit's Hoola Bronzer, No Bleeding Lips secret lip liner, and Tarte Amazonian Clay finishing powder.

So, for the next few days I'll be using the following products:

Primers: Tarte 12-hr poreless (face), Body Language Eye Primer, and Too Faced Lip Insurance

Foundation: MUFE HD Foundation

Eyeshadow: Still using my Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Palette (Sidenote: If any of you folks ever see me on here talking about buying a 16-pan palette please feel free to e-slap me. This is torture)

Eyeliner: Cailyn Liquid eyeliner in a shimmery brown color

Mascara: Julep Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara in espresso brown

Blush: The Stila Mystery color sample

Highlight: Benefit Watt's Up

Lips: Bite for VIB Rouge

Happy New Year!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 1, 2014)

New to Monday Club, here are the items I'm going to use this week:  The first five I'll continue to use until they're gone.

Skin Serum:  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum (I'm close to finishing and this is getting old, so want to use it up)

Eye moisturizer:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

Retinol:  Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

Face Primer:  Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue Anti-aging Protection Primer SPF30

Eye Primer:  Too Faced

Foundation:  Estee Lauder Double Wear Light

Eye Shadows:  Lorac Pro Palette (bought months ago and haven't touched it)

Eyeliners:  Lorac Frontline Pro in Charcoal, UD 1999 and Crash

Mascara:  Estee Lauder Sumptuous Volumizing

Blush:  Edward Bess Desert Blossom and Chantecaille Elephant Fun

Finishing powder:  Hourglass Ambient Light palette

Lip products:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Blushing Creme, Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive, Bite Beauty 2007 and 2009 lip glosses


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New to Monday Club, here are the items I'm going to use this week:  The first five I'll continue to use until they're gone.

Skin Serum:  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum (I'm close to finishing and this is getting old, so want to use it up)

Eye moisturizer:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

Retinol:  Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

Face Primer:  Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue Anti-aging Protection Primer SPF30

Eye Primer:  Too Faced

Foundation:  Estee Lauder Double Wear Light

Eye Shadows:  Lorac Pro Palette (bought months ago and haven't touched it)

Eyeliners:  Lorac Frontline Pro in Charcoal, UD 1999 and Crash

Mascara:  Estee Lauder Sumptuous Volumizing

Blush:  Edward Bess Desert Blossom and Chantecaille Elephant Fun

Finishing powder:  Hourglass Ambient Light palette

Lip products:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Blushing Creme, Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive, Bite Beauty 2007 and 2009 lip glosses
How is the Hourglass Ambient Light Palette? I've been drooling over it for a while.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is the Hourglass Ambient Light Palette? I've been drooling over it for a while.
I love it and it gets used everyday!  Definitely worth the money, IMO.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm reassessing my plan.Â  I had originally been set to concentrate on lots of blues, but I just swatched Glamour Doll Eyes' 5 Candles (a special anniversary GWP they sent out back in November in non-OTM orders placed one particular weekend) since it's my birthday month, and I've changed my mind.Â  I'm going with reds (garnet!) and GDE special celebratory colors instead.Â  And because I just swatched these to see how they worked together, I have a photo, although they always turn out more yellow-toned on the forum than they do in real life or on my phone.Â  Swatched over Starlooks white pencil (I also swatched on Urban Decay Potion Primer in Sin, but I am not wild about how these look against that, so I'll be using Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded as the base).Â  All of these are GDE shades.Â 




Top row, L to R:


Surprise! (part of the November OTM, specifically to celebrate their anniversary in the OTM) 
5 Candles (the November anniversary GWP) 
The &lt;3 of the Matter (a benefit shade available only on the GDE Storenvy site under the Shyra Heart Transplant tag.Â  It's like a more awesome take on Spider-Sense.Â  If you like Spider-Sense or purpley-reds, get it!Â  Whoops, this is the no-buy forum, isn't it?Â  If you don't like reds or sparkles, stay far, far away!) 
Bottom row, L to R (huh.Â  Completely unintentionally, this row is all general catalog/permanent stuff):


Heedless Heart 
Tabloid 
Lovers Lane 
ETA: Oh, and eyeliner. Hmm... I'll go with Urban Decay West and stila oscar fish. I'll probably let this carry over through next week as well.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm new to Monday club so a little late posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what I put in my makeup bag Sunday night to use this week

Neutrogena Cleanser Sample

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream Sample

Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream Sample

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer Sample

Elf $1 Eye Primer

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush in Natural (my current fave)

Physician's Formula Glow &amp; Mood Boosting Baked Bronzer in Light

Mirabella Brilliant Mineral Highlighter in Shimmer Rose

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette

Physician's Formula Eyebrightener in Natural Eyelight

Tarte Smoldereyes in Rose Gold top lash line

Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes in Purple Garnet bottom lash line

Too Faced Better than Sex mascara sample

Rimmel Brow Pencil

Anastasia  Brow Gel

NYX lipstick in Iced Honey from an Ipsy Bag trade


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to Monday club so a little late posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what I put in my makeup bag Sunday night to use this week

Neutrogena Cleanser Sample

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream Sample

Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream Sample

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer Sample

Elf $1 Eye Primer

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush in Natural (my current fave)

Physician's Formula Glow &amp; Mood Boosting Baked Bronzer in Light

Mirabella Brilliant Mineral Highlighter in Shimmer Rose

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette

Physician's Formula Eyebrightener in Natural Eyelight

Tarte Smoldereyes in Rose Gold top lash line

Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes in Purple Garnet bottom lash line

Too Faced Better than Sex mascara sample

Rimmel Brow Pencil

Anastasia  Brow Gel

NYX lipstick in Iced Honey from an Ipsy Bag trade
Never too late!

Let us know how you like that anastasia brow gel. I have a tiny sample size of it but haven't used it yet.


----------



## missionista (Jan 1, 2014)

My plan for the week is to use my Stila liquid eyeliner.  I love it, but the packaging is cracking badly, so I can't travel with it.  I'll be out of town Jan 6-16, but I'll wear it each day until Jan 6, and then maybe for the end of the month Jan 17-31.


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to continue to use for *Face *(as you can tell I really like Tarte):

Tarte Smooth Operator Natural Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20

Tarte Powderful Amazonian Clay Pressed Mineral Powder sample

bareMinerals SPF 20 Correcting Concealer -- I'm trying to use this up. I don't really like it.

Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer

Tarte stick blush deluxe size in flush -- I really like it. I doubt I will purchase a full size because I have enough blushes as is. I'm trying to use this one up because I've had it for a year now. I don't want it to get old on me,

Tarte rested eyes ( I think that's what it's called) -- I don't use the pencil part because I'm not sure what to use it as. It's a weird color to me. I mainly use it for the cream highlighter. I'm also trying  to use this up because I've had it for a while as well.

*Eyes:* Milani eyeshadow stick in white, Naked 3 (I know I'll use these during the week, but I might throw in some other shadows for different looks.)

I don't rotate these:

*Eye Primer*: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

*Eyebrows:* Milani eyebrow kit in light

*Mascara:* Peter Thomas Ross Lashes to Die For mascara--I didn't know they weren't cruelty free at time of purchase, so I will not repurchase again.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 2, 2014)

I must say this 'club' has definately has forced me to use my Naked 3 palette this week - 1 more day to go!-

I would have never been disciplined enough to do so - cuz Im so fickle and like to change everyday - but this also increases my 'get ready' time for work ridiculously so it's helped alot on getting ready quicker.

I've definately been enjoying coming up with different looks and trying to use every shadow in this palette at least once!

I've also finished up a gloss and lip liner that's been in my collection forever - so that's quite satisfying!


----------



## MUMami (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Tarte stick blush deluxe size in flush -- I really like it. I doubt I will purchase a full size because I have enough blushes as is. I'm trying to use this one up because I've had it for a year now. I don't want it to get old on me,
I don't think your powder blush will ever really go bad on you - I've had 2 MAC blushes for over a decade before I finally used them up

They were perfectly fine - it was just hard to tell what shade they were after a while because the color slightly oxidized on top and I was trying to remember what color to repurchase. 

There are ways to sanitize powder products - but literally they can last for a very very long time.

Liquid and creams go bad for sure.


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think your powder blush will ever really go bad on you - I've had 2 MAC blushes for over a decade before I finally used them up

They were perfectly fine - it was just hard to tell what shade they were after a while because the color slightly oxidized on top and I was trying to remember what color to repurchase. 

There are ways to sanitize powder products - but literally they can last for a very very long time.

Liquid and creams go bad for sure.
That Tarte blush is one of those that's creamy and sticky. The consistency is really hard to describe. I think they actually call it a cheek stain. I love the finish of it. I just don't like it'll go bad much quicker than the powders.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That Tarte blush is one of those that's creamy and sticky. The consistency is really hard to describe. I think they actually call it a cheek stain. I love the finish of it. I just don't like it'll go bad much quicker than the powders.
oh ok - i thought you were referring to the amazonian clay powder ones - 

but yea if it's a cream/cheek stainy thing - yea girl, use it up!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 2, 2014)

First week is going great!  I think this is my new years resolution



.  I already tossed my Alison Rafaelle foundation sample selection (too dark, too yellow) and fell in love with my Lancome lip gloss (NOT buying it, just making a mental note!), the others I am having fun playing with. I went through *all* my stashes and separated everything into freezer bags - 1 for eyes, 1 for lips, 1 for face and 1 for skincare.  Each Monday I will pick one thing from each bag.  I think a hair and perfume selection may be added on later, but for now baby steps haha.

I plan to wean myself off both ipsy and BB by March and then I think I will start putting my Monday Club choices in a new ipsy bag each week for the ultimate beauty bag with no shipping wait times or disappointing spoilers!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First week is going great!  I think this is my new years resolution



.  I already tossed my Alison Rafaelle foundation sample selection (too dark, too yellow) and fell in love with my Lancome lip gloss (NOT buying it, just making a mental note!), the others I am having fun playing with. I went through *all* my stashes and separated everything into freezer bags - 1 for eyes, 1 for lips, 1 for face and 1 for skincare.  Each Monday I will pick one thing from each bag.  I think a hair and perfume selection may be added on later, but for now baby steps haha.

I plan to wean myself off both ipsy and BB by March and then I think I will start putting my Monday Club choices in a new ipsy bag each week for the ultimate beauty bag with no shipping wait times or disappointing spoilers!
I love the ipsy bag idea! I weaned from both ipsy and BB and ipsy was slightly harder. I found that you need to unlike them on Facebook and do NOT visit those threads. It will make you want to resub. The good thing about ipsy is that they have a wait list and a few times I caved and tried to sign back up and got the wait list message and then said never mind. I don't want to be on a wait list so I didn't sign up. I signed up for BB randomly in November. My box was horrible and barely valued at $20 so that was an easy one to cut out.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ooh I just discovered this thread and I think it's an excellent resolution for me to use up as much stuff as I can before I buy more. Most of the things I plan on are sample sizes of things I've gotten in Ipsy subs and Sephora samples and only have a few uses left:

Urban Decay b6 Vitamin-Infused Complexion Spray

Coola Mineral Sunscreen Tinted Moisturizer
BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick

Pop Beauty Smoky Black Mascara

Mirabella Primer

Stila CC Cream

Anna Sui Fairy Dance Perfume

Murad Essential-C Eye Cream

Benefit Fakeup


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think your powder blush will ever really go bad on you - I've had 2 MAC blushes for over a decade before I finally used them up

They were perfectly fine - it was just hard to tell what shade they were after a while because the color slightly oxidized on top and I was trying to remember what color to repurchase. 

There are ways to sanitize powder products - but literally they can last for a very very long time.

Liquid and creams go bad for sure.
This is always something I worry about -- I know technically powder blushes can go on forever and not truly "go bad" -- but it makes me wonder if after so many years the formulation changes?


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 3, 2014)

Regarding powder makeup and expiration, you guys might already know this, but I thought I'd share what I've learned from reading about beauty products the last several years. I read all over that you can safely keep powder makeup from 2-4 years.

Here's my thoughts on that: even a powder formulation can have binding agents, which could go bad.

I think what's important here are two things:

1. Storage and hygienic use

2. Formulation

Regarding 1, if you store your powder makeup in a cool, dry place, it is more likely to last longer. I wouldn't recommend the fridge because the moisture content of the air. But also, don't store it under the sink or in your bathroom.

Also regarding 1, I'd say if you clean your brushes or applicator sponges regularly, then you are probably prolonging the life of your powder makeup. I want to try also spritzing my powder makeup with a 91% alcohol solution maybe biannually. I think this would help too.

Regarding 2, the formulation, I'd suggest taking a look at the ingredient list if you're really worried. Paula's Choice website has a great list of ingredients where she kind of talks about what beauty product ingredients do, and how they act. Maybe you could just check out a few ingredients there to see their stability?

One thing to note that I've learned through reading about beauty products: if your product contains chemical sunscreen, then there will be a definite expiration date after which the SPF will lower. So even if you keep using that powder foundation long after 4 years, don't count on it being as effective or performing the same way as if new.

On a more personal note, I have oily skin and use a powder foundation with a natural bristle brush. I wash my brush every three days, but I still sometimes got a little oil build-up on the top of the powder. I think in this case, spritzing with alcohol will sanitize, but won't get rid of that consistency. I scrapped off the top portion, and it seemed to fix the problem. But I may have to get another foundation brush and wash even more regularly so that I can prolong the life of my foundation.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 3, 2014)

I store my makeup in my bathroom. Am I doing something terribly wrong?


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I store my makeup in my bathroom. Am I doing something terribly wrong? 




I don't know if it's "terribly" wrong, but I know that humidity can mess with and shorten a product's lifespan... I keep mine in my studio. The ones I use on a daily basis are sitting on a table, and the others are kept sealed in a closed basket inside my cool, dry, dark linen closet to prolong it's shelf life.


----------



## missionista (Jan 3, 2014)

I always keep and use makeup way past the expiration date, and have never had any problems.  Lindzebra, you are NOT doing anything wrong keeping your makeup in your bathroom.

I'm so excited because I finally finished that lipstick that was close to gone!  All week I've been wearing OTHER lipsticks/glosses, and it feels so good!


----------



## katcole (Jan 3, 2014)

I finally had time and felt like decluttering my house,kinda. I threw some cheap  makeup that was broken or just looked yucky. I kinda feel bad but it was probably under 10 bucks worth of stuff. I want to start the new year with a clean home. My makeup train case was always dirty from these older makeups spilling.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if it's "terribly" wrong, but I know that humidity can mess with and shorten a product's lifespan... I keep mine in my studio. The ones I use on a daily basis are sitting on a table, and the others are kept sealed in a closed basket inside my cool, dry, dark linen closet to prolong it's shelf life. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always keep and use makeup way past the expiration date, and have never had any problems.  Lindzebra, you are NOT doing anything wrong keeping your makeup in your bathroom.

I'm so excited because I finally finished that lipstick that was close to gone!  All week I've been wearing OTHER lipsticks/glosses, and it feels so good!
Good to know! I think I might try to just keep it away from moisture most of the time.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jan 4, 2014)

I started this last week, but didn't post my picks. I will do better this week. I have to say already I love it, if only because I've already weeded out some duds. To me this is a win/win. Brilliant idea!!


----------



## missionista (Jan 4, 2014)

Starting Monday, I'll be traveling for 10 days.  So I am really excited to pack up my toiletries in a case and get to using a couple of eyeliners and lipsticks/glosses.  I probably won't bring very many eyeshadows with me.  I finally finished that lipstick I was trying to use up, so I am stoked to use all my other ones!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my list for the upcoming week--I am enjoying this!

Primer -- Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (tried this last week and am loving it!)

Foundation -- Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm Nude Glow (hope to use it up this week) &amp; Kate Somerville Illumikate CC Cream foil

Blush -- Trish McEvoy In the Glow (hitting pan now)

Highlighter â€“ Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star (bought the full-size from BB in early 2013 and think that a liquid highlighter might be better for winter than powder)  

Bronzer: Tarte Park Avenue Princess (sample on a card)  

Eyeshadow â€“ Laura Mercier Artistâ€™s Palette 2013

Eyeliner â€“ Laura Mercier Kohl pencils (Black Gold, Black Violet, Brown Copper, Stone Slate, Smoky Grey

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion (for my red) and Mac Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour Jazz-Y-Razz (Iâ€™ve forgotten about this one!)

Perfume--Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (finish up the sample) &amp; Donna Karan Cashmere Mist (full sized bottle, but haven't used it in a while)


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is such a great idea!

I've decided to try this, but only with my eye shadows, since that's what I really have a lot of (507 shades total.) My problem is I like to vary my look from day to day, so I have a hard time limiting myself to one eyeshadow or even one palette, so I've broken my collection up into groups

Group 1 - loose eye shadows. I have 59 of these mostly Darling Girl and Fyirnnae

Group 2 - Urban Decay - I have N1, N3, Vice 2 and the Dangerous palettes

Group 3 - LancÃ´me - I have a bunch of quads, duos and six singles

Group 4 - Costal Scents Palettes - I have Palette #3 and Metal Mania

Group 4 - Everything else - Brands include Revlon, Wet &amp; Wild, Starlooks, MAC, and a few others.

I'm going to start with Group 1 tomorrow since I haven't used those in awhile. I think this is a great way to force me to shop within my own collection and use items I don't use very often.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 5, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primer -- Missha Pore Cover

Foundation -- Avon Liquid foundation

Blush -- Clinique New Clover

Eyeshadow -- Clinique Strawberry Fudge Duo, Slate

Eyeliner -- UD Ultraviolet, Crave, Roach

Lipcolor -- OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet, Clinique Black Honey, UD Naked

Nail Polish - Julep Lois and haven't decided what else, lol.

I don't rotate through mascara and brow products, so they (Model Co Fibre Lash Extend, Sumita Brow Pencil &amp; Anastasia brow gel) just stay in my bag until it's time to replace it (Mar 1 for the mascara/when I run out for brow products).


----------



## loftmane (Jan 5, 2014)

For this week, I'm going to resolve to wear at least one of these every day:

Eyeshadow: Laura Mercier Artist Palette

Blush: MAC Gingerly

Lipstick: Bite Mulberry and MAC Charismatic


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 5, 2014)

Primer - Smashbox Photo Finish sample, ELF essential eye primer

Foundation - Ponds BB cream samples

Concealer - Maybelline Age Rewind neutralizer, Essence cover stick

Blush - ELF "Candid Coral"

Bronzer - NYC "Sunny"

Highlighter: Borghese Splendore shimmer makeup

Eyeshadow - NYX eye pencil "Milk," Naked 3 Palette

Eyeliner - Ardency Inn Punker liner

Mascara - Benefit They're Real sample, Clinique sample

Lips - Noya cherry lip balm, Revlon Balm Stain "Honey," Be a Bombshell "Shameless"

Nail Polish - Nails Inc. "Victoria"


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's what I'm using this week: Face: aveeno tinted moisturizer (this is almost gone, might not even last all week), benefit erase paste concealer, Avon smooth minerals radiant veil (forgot I had this), staniac (almost gone), neutrogena natural radiance bronzer, benefit high beam lips: staniac and avon lip balm (finished up one last week now working on another). Also want to try to remember to use lip scrub every night before bed. eyes: lorac primer, benefit eye bright pencil, revlon satin eyeshadow (may layer other colors with it), lorac liquid eyeliner dark brown on upper lash line, sephora liner in copper on lower lash line, smashbox full exposure mascara, gimme brow perfume: outspoken by fergie (need to finish this up, its my oldest full size perfume)


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Never too late!

Let us know how you like that anastasia brow gel. I have a tiny sample size of it but haven't used it yet. 

@jaylilee, I LOVE the anastasia brow gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Making just a few minor changes for this week...on a side note...I am NOT impressed with the Benefit Total Moisture. My skin is combination this time of year...dry on my forehead, sides of my nose, and upper lip, not terribly dry, but dry enough that I need a little extra moisture there. This moisturizer has not done anything for those areas. I've been using it twice a day for a full week and it hasn't made a difference. I'm going to finish off the sample this week but will definitely not be purchasing this. 





On the flip side, I am in love with the Tarte Smoldereyes &amp; Skinny Smoldereyes. I really like the formula and they last forever. Will for sure be purchasing these in more colors very soon. 





Neutrogena Cleanser Sample (almost gone, will probably start something else mid week)

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream Sample (not liking this but will finish off the sample)

Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream Sample

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer Sample

Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse Fondation (my current fave)

Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer

Rimmel Stay Matte Powder

Elf $1 Eye Primer

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush in Natural (my current fave)

Physician's Formula Glow &amp; Mood Boosting Baked Bronzer in Light

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette

Physician's Formula Eyebrightener in Natural Eyelight

Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes in Onyx

Starlooks Gem Liner in Mirage

Too Faced Better than Sex mascara sample (hoping to finish this off this week, I really like this mascara, may purchase a full size when I'm done with my 1,400 mascara samples. 



)

Rimmel Brow Pencil Anastasia Brow Gel

NYX lipstick in Iced Honey from an Ipsy Bag trade


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 5, 2014)

My picks this week are:


Eye Shadow: TheBalm Nude'tude palette This won't change for awhile because my goal is to finally hit pan on something. I think I'll be focusing more on the sultry, sleek and seductive but my goal is to hit pan on Sassy (SO CLOSE) and selfish.
Foundation: None. I finally threw in the towel on my dream matte mouse. It was never going to hit bottom and just staring at it all the time made me mad. Foundation is one thing I will never seem to wear. It just bothers me for some reason.
Brows: Adding CG Brow pencil in Midnight Brown to my Brow Envy Powder. I want extra dark brows this week. I typically do edgy/punk/grunge looks but this week I want to focus mainly on the grunge. Also I want to try and use the setting wax from the kit instead of brow gel. I feel ridiculous that I spend $35 for a brown powder when I'm not using anything else in the kit. I also forgot it had a pencil, oops.
Concealer: Sonia Kashuk Hidden Agenda. I can't wait till this is used up. Its a bit yellow on me but luckily it blends out.
Primers: UD De-Slick gel Mattifyer. I don't have oily skin at all but good lord do I love this stuff. Pixi Flawless and Poreless, Ive had this since February (is that bad?) and have still to use it up. I want this gone soon. and Revlon Eye Primer. I can;t wait till this is used up. I hate products where you have to crank them and wait for them to go to the brush. Either none or an extreme amount come out.



I hate that.
Contour: Stila Contour set,



Ok so I will be honest I have had this for quite some time and the date says 2006 oops



. It seems fine to me to use, but should this be a tossed product?? It's not like I don't own any others but I also don;t want to waste it?




Blush: None this week, I want the "is that girl dead?" grunge look
Eyeliner: Black Heart Wicked Night eyeliner...idk it came from Hot Topic in a buy on get one half off spree I tend to do on occasion.....ok a lot of the time. They always have those sales and Hot Topic understands me
Lips: Stila Lip Liner in Devoted, MAC Rebel, Revlon Black Cherry, and Maybelline Clear Lip Liner.
Powder: CG loose Powder. Trying to use this and then toss it. I don't like CG products so I want to toss them all but I have been eyeing those cute little lip balms with the 90s packaging. I'm a sucker for anything 90s nostalgia.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my rundown of the week.

Starlooks brow powder set

Lioele Dollish BB cream

Le Metier de Beaute blush Kalidescope

Clinique Black Honey lip balm

Maskara contour and highlight when needed

Smashbox brown eyeliner pencil

Naked Basics (poor palette has been neglected lately)

YSL mascara sample

LOreal liquid liner in black

I'm very close to hitting pan on Walk Of Shame in Naked Basics so that would be exciting!


----------



## bnicole (Jan 5, 2014)

My turn!

My random sample: Kerastase shampoo... should be easy to use up!

Primers: Benefit That Gal (face), UDPP (eyes), and Julep Plumping Lip Primer

Base: Julep DD Concealer -- if I don't finish this off this week, I'm tossing the remainder so it'll be gone either way!

Eyeliner: UD 24/7 eyeliner in Tornado

Mascara: Manna Kadar lashware

Blush: LancÃ´me Blush Subtil in Rose Fresque

Highlight: Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal

Lip: Tarte Pure Performance 12-hour lipstick in Glamazon

Fragrance: Disney's A Whole New World perfume oil


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 5, 2014)

My items for this week:  The first five I'll continue to use until they're gone.

Skin Serum:  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum (I'm close to finishing and this is getting old, so want to use it up)

Eye moisturizer:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

Retinol:  Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

Face Primer:  Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue Anti-aging Protection Primer SPF30

Eye Primer:  Too Faced

Foundation:  Lauren Brooke Cosmetiques Cream Foundation

Eye Shadows:  Jouer Chocolate/Peach shadow duo, UD Smoked (I rarely touch this for some reason)

Eyeliners:  Estee Lauder Kajal pencils in Blackened Brown, Blackened Sapphire, and Blackened Plum

Mascara:  Estee Lauder Sumptuous Volumizing

Blush:  Jouer tint Whisper, Edward Bess Desert Blossom

Finishing powder:  Jouer Sheer Matte Powder/Bronzer Duo

Lip products:  Le Metier de Beaute Sahara, L'Oreal Rose On and On, Jouer Cherish lip gloss


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Love this idea, jumping on board! For this week: Smashbox photo finish primer Tarte Marajuca Miracle foundation Chella highlighter/concealer Tarte cheek stain in Flush Revlon Just Bitten in Honey Bare Minerals Lash Domination mascara UD primer potion it brow power pencil MUFE wild and chic palette and the eyeliner that came with it


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright, so I am picking these items off the top of my head, really:

Eyeshadow -- Naked palette (naked and buck), MAC saddle, Nars Galapagos for liner.

eye primer - UDPP

concealer - nars creamy concealer, bobbi brown corrector in peach 

Foundation - same old, same old -- shiseido lifting foundation
Powder - Mac studio fix
Blush - Rimmel peach and mac blushbaby

Bronzer - tarte park ave princess deluxe sample
lips - revlon lip butter in pink truffle, loreal color riche in really rose
eyeliner - maybelline eye studio master precise in black 

mascara - same one i've been using for like a month now, covergirl lashblastvolume in waterproof black... can't wait for it to be gone.

I don't like it. I love the brown non-waterproof one, but this one seems to stay TOO well ...I've accidentally ripped out eyelashes trying to remove it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have never been a liquid liner type of person, much less a felt tip type -- but when I received Stila's waterproof, I started becoming more comfortable with it. I also had issues with it bleeding at the corners of my eyes. I actually enjoy it. it takes less time than doing gel, which has been my ultimate up until now. I do have to say, though, the tip of maybelline's master precise felt tip is slightly too large and find that I can only get a truly black line if I tilt it on its side, as if the liquid liner has "dried" from the tip. This fixes itself after a few strokes, though. perhaps I should start storing it tip down? also, I get less to no bleeding by making sure I get some eye primer on my corners...which helps. I never had oily lids but this has seemed to start happening this year. 

@teamomof8 So glad! I grabbed mine to use it after I asked how you like it and I love it! though, when I first used it it felt too heavy and "crunchy" so next time around, I let it set for a bit then brushed it through with a spoolie before it fully dried and it was a much more natural and comfortable to wear without compromising stay power. I'm considering buying a full size once I am done, since this is the only brow gel I have!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving everyone's picks for this week!

Hey, this is the first week I've actually picked them out the day before, and planned to wear them! Hahah! Yay to planning!

Here's my picks for this week:'

SKINCARE

Makeup Remover: DIY remover

Cleanser #1: Clean and Clear Sensitive with washcloth to exfoliate

Cleanser #2: Clinique Acne Solutions foaming cleanser

Toner: Clinique Acne Solutions

Facial Spray: Mario Badescu rosewater

Retinol treatment: Neutrogena ageless intensives deep wrinkle repair

Eye cream: Neutrogena healthy eyes

Facial moisturizer #1 AM and PM: Clinique Acne Solutions

Facial moisturizer #2 PM: Cerave PM mixed with 2 drops of rosehip oil for face and neck

Facial moisturizer #3 AM: Cerave AM spf 30

Acne treatment: Persagel by Clean and Clear

Lip treatment: Burt's Bees pomegranate

Hand treatment: CVS vitamin E oil

Body lotion: Jergens original

Shampoo: Panteen Pro-V 2-in1

Conditioner: Suave rosemary and mint conditioner

Body Wash: Ole Henriksen clarifying body wash

Hydrating mask (every other night): Lioele water drop sleeping pack

MAKEUP

Foundation: Clinique BB cream in Shade 01

Concealer for under eye: Aloette Conceal away duo

Concealer for blemishes: Clinique Acne Solutions in shade 01

Blush: Maybelline Dream bouncy in plum wine

Mascara: Maybelline Full N Soft

Eyebrows: Maybelline define-a-brow in dark blonde

Lips: Covergirl glossy lip stain in rose (not sure if that's the proper name)

Eyeshadow: NYX jumbo eye pencil in 'yogurt' as eye liner

GOAL: Use up non-cruelty-free products so I can continue on this year with my new, cruelty-free beauty items! I think I'll finish up the skincare stuff probably by February or mid-February. But I might cave and put them away for back-ups and just start using my Paula's Choice stuff because I knwo it's superior to what I'm using now, and I'm itching to see results from it! Plus, all of it feels so good on the face. But I'll at least finish up my day and night moisturizer before starting the Paula's Choice- I'm not far from that.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never been a liquid liner type of person, much less a felt tip type -- but when I received Stila's waterproof, I started becoming more comfortable with it. I also had issues with it bleeding at the corners of my eyes. I actually enjoy it. it takes less time than doing gel, which has been my ultimate up until now. I do have to say, though, the tip of maybelline's master precise felt tip is slightly too large and find that I can only get a truly black line if I tilt it on its side, as if the liquid liner has "dried" from the tip. This fixes itself after a few strokes, though. perhaps I should start storing it tip down? also, I get less to no bleeding by making sure I get some eye primer on my corners...which helps. I never had oily lids but this has seemed to start happening this year. 
Yeah, definitely store it tip-down. I love felt tip liners, but sometimes they get finicky.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving everyone's picks for this week!

Hey, this is the first week I've actually picked them out the day before, and planned to wear them! Hahah! Yay to planning!

SKINCARE

*Makeup Remover: DIY remover*

GOAL: Use up non-cruelty-free products so I can continue on this year with my new, cruelty-free beauty items! I think I'll finish up the skincare stuff probably by February or mid-February. But I might cave and put them away for back-ups and just start using my Paula's Choice stuff because I knwo it's superior to what I'm using now, and I'm itching to see results from it! Plus, all of it feels so good on the face. But I'll at least finish up my day and night moisturizer before starting the Paula's Choice- I'm not far from that.

Would you mind sharing your recipe your DIY Remover? I am looking into perhaps going DIY and a bit less "complicated" with my skin care. I found a lovely post about early rise cleanser recipe which is an adapted version of the oil cleansing method, plus a specific emulsifier (*20% Polysorbate 80)*. it is apparently a very easily accessible emulsifier and the one that makes products such as shu emura's cleansing oil be an easy removal cleanser. I'm hoping to look into something for removing heavy duty eye makeup -- I currently use bioderma which is LOVELY but hard to get a hold of and rather pricy.  At some point I might even dip my toes into making my own makeup.... we'll see.

And yay for planning indeed! streamlining my week by picking the items ahead of time has helped SO much in cutting down get-ready time in the morning. I don't know what I would do with my life now if I tried choosing my items every morning while I'm still half asleep.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, definitely store it tip-down. I love felt tip liners, but sometimes they get finicky.
good to know! I've only ever tried stila's one since I got it in a sephora set, and this maybelline one which I got on a whim months ago... My goal is to find the blackest black, and hopefully one that doesn't look so "wet" once it dries. any recs?


----------



## kotoko (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  good to know! I've only ever tried stila's one since I got it in a sephora set, and this maybelline one which I got on a whim months ago... My goal is to find the blackest black, and hopefully one that doesn't look so "wet" once it dries. any recs?
Maybelline one is not very lasting, for me at least. I currently use K Palette Eyeliner Tattoo Pen (forgot the exact name), and I like it a lot, but it dries a little glossy Heard good things about Eyeko Skinny Liner and even the Milani felt tip? There are quite a few out there, but it's hard to know which one you'll prefer since the differences tend to be subtle.


----------



## katielp (Jan 5, 2014)

It cosmetics cc cream Nyx stay matte but not flat powder Tarte bronzer sample The balm hot mama blush Bare essentials eye primer sample (I'm actually making a dent in this!!) Bare essentials neutral eyeshadows Clinique mascara (will be done with this end of jan!) Lips- loreal nude/pink lipstick I keep in my car


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 5, 2014)

L'oreal True match blush (so close to finishing!)

Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed powder 

Avon BB cream

Raspberry Cream Chapstick

Lancome black eyeliner

UDPP Anti Aging deluxe sample

Everything else I can pick and choose day to day.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you mind sharing your recipe your DIY Remover? I am looking into perhaps going DIY and a bit less "complicated" with my skin care. I found a lovely post about early rise cleanser recipe which is an adapted version of the oil cleansing method, plus a specific emulsifier (*20% Polysorbate 80)*. it is apparently a very easily accessible emulsifier and the one that makes products such as shu emura's cleansing oil be an easy removal cleanser. I'm hoping to look into something for removing heavy duty eye makeup -- I currently use bioderma which is LOVELY but hard to get a hold of and rather pricy.  At some point I might even dip my toes into making my own makeup.... we'll see.

And yay for planning indeed! streamlining my week by picking the items ahead of time has helped SO much in cutting down get-ready time in the morning. I don't know what I would do with my life now if I tried choosing my items every morning while I'm still half asleep.  
Hey, sure! I'll share my recipe. Actually, it's not mine, but I LOVE it and it works so well!

The details are below, but basically you just mix deionized water with coconut oil and baby shampoo, shake it up and put it on a cotton pad. Wipes away everything! I let it sit on my mascara for a little while before wiping away.

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/02/make-your-own-eye-makeup-remover-and.html

I also want to try my hand at making the reusable cotton pads too, that'll save some $$!

Oh, and I actually just bought a bottle of sunflower oil, and I might start using it as an oil cleanser, as my favorite oil cleanser had that as its main ingredient.


----------



## debs15 (Jan 5, 2014)

1. Naked palette 2. TheBalm concealer 3. Mac honour h/l 4. Mac peaches blush 5. Benefit they're real mascara sample 6. Mac 3n lipstick


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanted to stick with garnet tones for the rest of the month, but I'm tired of reds.  But!  Garnets also come in green!  And I decided to pare things down to one color combination because I have realized that I tend to pick out seven colors to use and then end up actually using only the same two for the whole week, so I might as well just put two in the box.  So...


Eyeshadow -- Glamour Doll Eyes 5 Candles and Jayne (I decided to take Surprise! out of the mix because it's a little too frosty white for what I want this week)
Eyeliner -- stila smudge stick in oscar fish and Urban Decay 24/7 pencil in West (I feel better keeping two pencils in there instead of just one even if they are almost the same exact color)
Eye primer -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
Blush -- essence Glam-Me liquid blush (from the Metal Glam collection)
Highlighter -- essence Gold Digger (also from the Metal Glam collection)
BB cream -- Missha I-just-completely-blanked-on-the-name in #21 (it's the only one I use autumn through early summer, and I may even be able to wear it through the summer this year)


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 5, 2014)

I think this is a great idea. I have so many almost empty products that if I just commit I can finish them. Here are my weekly picks. 

Urban Decay Primer Potion Sample

The Balm Put a Lid on It

Smashbox Photo Finish Sample

Benefit Fake Up Sample

Jouer Lip Enhancer Sample

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 

Clinique CC Cream

Physicians Formula BB Powder 

MAC Blush Rose Quartz 

MAC Brow Set

Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam

Pixi Lash Line Ink 

MAC 6 shadow holiday palette

Pixi Petite Palette

MAC Sweetie Lipstick

LA Fresh Oil Free Face Cleanser 

Loreal Everpure UV Protect Spray

Various lotion sample packettes


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Contour: Stila Contour set,




Ok so I will be honest I have had this for quite some time and the date says 2006 oops



. It seems fine to me to use, but should this be a tossed product?? It's not like I don't own any others but I also don;t want to waste it?




&lt;snip&gt;
It sounds like you want to be encouraged to toss this, so here's the thing:  If you haven't used it up, it's wasted already.  This stuff is now eight years old.  In 2006, Taylor Hicks won _American Idol_.  Justin Timberlake released "SexyBack."  Daniel Craig took over as James Bond.  The tv shows _Dexter_, _Ace of Cakes_, _Hannah Montana_ (remember when we had no clue who Miley Cyrus was?  That would be 2006), _The Real Housewives of Orange County_, and _Top Chef_ debuted.  It's kind of like that tub of sour cream in my fridge that I hadn't even opened, but it turned out to be green and fuzzy once I took off the seal.  Sure, I spent money on it and didn't eat it at the time, but it's no good now.  If you use it, you're not using the other ones that you *know* are good to use.  It's time to let go!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It sounds like you want to be encouraged to toss this, so here's the thing:  If you haven't used it up, it's wasted already.  This stuff is now eight years old.  In 2006, Taylor Hicks won _American Idol_.  Justin Timberlake released "SexyBack."  Daniel Craig took over as James Bond.  The tv shows _Dexter_, _Ace of Cakes_, _Hannah Montana_ (remember when we had no clue who Miley Cyrus was?  That would be 2006), _The Real Housewives of Orange County_, and _Top Chef_ debuted.  It's kind of like that tub of sour cream in my fridge that I hadn't even opened, but it turned out to be green and fuzzy once I took off the seal.  Sure, I spent money on it and didn't eat it at the time, but it's no good now.  If you use it, you're not using the other ones that you *know* are good to use.  It's time to let go! 
Agreed! Toss it!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It sounds like you want to be encouraged to toss this, so here's the thing:  If you haven't used it up, it's wasted already.  This stuff is now eight years old.  In 2006, Taylor Hicks won _American Idol_.  Justin Timberlake released "SexyBack."  Daniel Craig took over as James Bond.  The tv shows _Dexter_, _Ace of Cakes_, _Hannah Montana_ (remember when we had no clue who Miley Cyrus was?  That would be 2006), _The Real Housewives of Orange County_, and _Top Chef_ debuted.  It's kind of like that tub of sour cream in my fridge that I hadn't even opened, but it turned out to be green and fuzzy once I took off the seal.  Sure, I spent money on it and didn't eat it at the time, but it's no good now.  If you use it, you're not using the other ones that you *know* are good to use.  It's time to let go! 
oh wow when you put it like that I think it is time to let it go. I used it today an it seemed fine, but I would rather use ones that I know are good. Thanks. I find it hard to let go of some things.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Ooh, I'm all over this. This week:

Mirabella Primer

Dr. Jart black label bb cream 

29 Cosmetics cream blush

UD Vegan eyeshadlow palette

Shiseido mascara sample

Hard Candy All Glossed Up lip crayon (purple shade)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh wow when you put it like that I think it is time to let it go. I used it today an it seemed fine, but I would rather use ones that I know are good. Thanks. I find it hard to let go of some things.
It was the Miley Cyrus thing, wasn't it?


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 6, 2014)

I broke out a bunch of new things yesterday: I've started using a Neova makeup remover (think it was from Ipsy), but I pretty much hate it...no, I really hate it. I tried this Talika Lipocils Expert lash serum (think this was from Blush), and am iffy - the applicator is like that of a lipgloss, not a typical lash product. I used a Matrix Exquisite Oil shampoo that came in a nice recent Ulta sample bag, and I like it. And I started using a bottle of Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Moisturizer (that I believe I got in an awesome Allure beauty box), and I think I really love it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke out a bunch of new things yesterday: I've started using a Neova makeup remover (think it was from Ipsy), but I pretty much hate it...no, I really hate it. I tried this Talika Lipocils Expert lash serum (think this was from Blush), and am iffy - the applicator is like that of a lipgloss, not a typical lash product. I used a Matrix Exquisite Oil shampoo that came in a nice recent Ulta sample bag, and I like it. *And I started using a bottle of Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Moisturizer (that I believe I got in an awesome Allure beauty box), and I think I really love it.*
I just won the day and night Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Moisturizer in a giveaway, can't wait to try them!  I also really like the Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

New picks! Aka my self-created beauty sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




St. Tropez face and body tanning lotions, Clark's moisture mask (started last night and its AWESOME!), Starlooks Amethyst pencil, VMV moisture milk, Mica Beauty shadow in bronze, UD lipstick samples (wearing Naked today and I love the color!), And a lemon foot mask from BB that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## weirdy86 (Jan 6, 2014)

Elf 32 bright palette Essence blush babydoll Nyc bronzer Maybelline mascara Burt's bees lipbalm Maybelline permanent taupe color tattoo That's for this week


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been stalking this forum for awhile and decided to jump on board. I have a couple of lipsticks that are close to finish so i will start with those. A peachy nude lippie from izak by sephora ud eye primer smashbox photo finish primer soo big! mascara.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 6, 2014)

Last week I challenged myself to stick to 1 e/s palette to use, and it was a success! - UD Naked 3

So this week, I think Im gonna show my KVD Ladybird Palette some love - since it's my most recent palette, I didn't really get to delve into all her greatness yet

Here's my list:

KVD LADYBIRD PALETTE

MAYBELLINE COLOR TATOO: BARELY BRANDED 

                                               INKED IN PINK

COVERGIRL OUTLAST W/ REVLON PHOTOREADY FOUNDATIONS

*no more drugstore foundations for the year after these are used up

CG LASHBLAST WP &amp; CLUMP CRUSHER

ANASTASIA BROW PENCIL

GIVENCHY MR EYEBROW 

LOREAL CONCEALER STICK


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My items for this week:  The first five I'll continue to use until they're gone.

Skin Serum:  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum (I'm close to finishing and this is getting old, so want to use it up)

Eye moisturizer:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

Retinol:  Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

Face Primer:  Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue Anti-aging Protection Primer SPF30

Eye Primer:  Too Faced

Foundation:  Lauren Brooke Cosmetiques Cream Foundation

Eye Shadows:  Jouer Chocolate/Peach shadow duo, UD Smoked (I rarely touch this for some reason)

Eyeliners:  Estee Lauder Kajal pencils in Blackened Brown, Blackened Sapphire, and Blackened Plum

Mascara:  Estee Lauder Sumptuous Volumizing

Blush:  Jouer tint Whisper, Edward Bess Desert Blossom

Finishing powder:  Jouer Sheer Matte Powder/Bronzer Duo

Lip products:  Le Metier de Beaute Sahara, L'Oreal Rose On and On, Jouer Cherish lip gloss
Need to modify mine, as I finished the Sue Devitt face primer today!  I'll be using my Mattify! ULTRA in it's place.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was the Miley Cyrus thing, wasn't it? 







....Yes. It was definitely time to let it go after that


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.
Congrats! I don't think I've ever finished an eye liner either.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 7, 2014)

Well thanks to the beautiful weather here and the road conditions I stayed home yesterday. This morning I had to scratch ice off the dang car and it took me 1 gour and 40 minutes for a 30 minute drive. All I am wearing is my Stila eyeline, starlooks cream blush and my too faced mascara.

What I plan on using this week: A Catrice eyeshadow trio, my stila eyeliner, one of the benefit tints as blush, regular foundation and too faced mascara (lash injection I think it's called). Lips will vary


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.
That is exciting!!! Were you able to finish both eyes?? I am an eyeliner junkie and went through multiples before and it seems that every time I run out I was only done one eye and had no idea what to do with the other.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.
Good for you!!

I have so much eye makeup, my goal isn't to finish any, but to rotate them so I get use out of all of them. But, I'm very excited that I will be finishing as eye cream, a face cream, and a primer this week!!

Edit to add: Also, I won't need to buy any replacements, because I have some in my stash already.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.
Eyeliners are TOUGH to finish! cause you need even less than an eyeshadow to make a line lol proud of you!


----------



## missionista (Jan 7, 2014)

Meganola, awesome job finishing the eyeliner!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is exciting!!! Were you able to finish both eyes?? I am an eyeliner junkie and went through multiples before and it seems that every time I run out I was only done one eye and had no idea what to do with the other. 

Nope.  One eye, and that was it.  Fortunately, it was close enough to Urban Decay West for me to go with.  I just did a layer of West on top of oscarfish, used West by itself on the other eye, and called it good.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eyeliners are TOUGH to finish! cause you need even less than an eyeshadow to make a line lol proud of you! 
Obviously, you have not seen how heavy-handed I can be with my liner!  I tend to let my inner seventeen-year-old emo kid apply it.  But I do have to admit that a huge part of being able to finish it was something that a lot of people think is a drawback:  stila smudge sticks don't have a whole lot of liner in the barrel in the first place. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meganola, awesome job finishing the eyeliner!
Thank you!  I'm thinking I'll be tackling stila purple tang next.  February tends to involve a lot of purple for me, and I received it in a Birchbox two weeks short of two years ago I can remember the exact date because it happened to arrive on my birthday), so I should be able to put it behind me before it's time to break out the green (read:  March).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Obviously, you have not seen how heavy-handed I can be with my liner!  I tend to let my inner seventeen-year-old emo kid apply it.
^^^THIS! I mean it's only been 4 years since I was 17, but I haven't grown out of that phase yet. The more eyeliner the better!! I like to tell people my look is inspired by Pete Wentz a la 2007.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Obviously, you have not seen how heavy-handed I can be with my liner!  I tend to let my inner seventeen-year-old emo kid apply it.  But I do have to admit that a huge part of being able to finish it was something that a lot of people think is a drawback:  stila smudge sticks don't have a whole lot of liner in the barrel in the first place. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     Quote:

^^^THIS! I mean it's only been 4 years since I was 17, but I haven't grown out of that phase yet. The more eyeliner the better!! I like to tell people my look is inspired by Pete Wentz a la 2007.





LMAOOOOOOO. You ladies just made my night. I always try to make a dainty line with a tiny wind and end up looking panda eyed..... so I guess it's my seventeen year old emo kid telling me I need to listen to her and let her shine!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  This is very, very exciting:  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.  I focused and *used it up*.  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     Quote:

^^^THIS! I mean it's only been 4 years since I was 17, but I haven't grown out of that phase yet. The more eyeliner the better!! I like to tell people my look is inspired by Pete Wentz a la 2007.





I'm way too old (grunge was my college era and location.  My mom gave me a black leather biker jacket when I was in college, and it's older than you!) to be admitting this:  I am actually listening to Fall Out Boy this evening. 

(Then again, Mom was a big fan of 'N Sync, the Backstreet Boys, and 98 Degrees the year before she passed away.  She raised my brother and me on the Kingston Trio, the Rolling Stones, Neil Diamond, and the Beatles.  She was *fifty-one* and asked for _Black &amp; Blue_ for Christmas.  I think I come by a fondness for age-inappropriate music thanks to her.)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


LMAOOOOOOO. You ladies just made my night. I always try to make a dainty line with a tiny wind and end up looking panda eyed..... so I guess it's my seventeen year old emo kid telling me I need to listen to her and let her shine! 

I gave up on dainty anything a looooong time ago.  I practically live in Doc Martens.  Even though I don't wear it anymore, I own a black leather motorcycle jacket.  I can't remember the last time I wore a dress or even a long hippie skirt.  I also have these weird eyes I've noticed that make people ask, "Are you Japanese?  Hawaiian?  Mexican?  *What are you*?" if I'm not wearing any eyeliner, but when I do, I get "oh!  Goth punk Gypsy!"  It's a look that pretty much *demands* non-fine liner.  (Also, I have shaky hands due to RSIs developed after years of playing jazz saxophone, and it's easier to hide those sorts of problems when you do thick pencil liner.)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm way too old (grunge was my college era and location.  My mom gave me a black leather biker jacket when I was in college, and it's older than you!) to be admitting this:  I am actually listening to Fall Out Boy this evening. 

(Then again, Mom was a big fan of 'N Sync, the Backstreet Boys, and 98 Degrees the year before she passed away.  She raised my brother and me on the Kingston Trio, the Rolling Stones, Neil Diamond, and the Beatles.  She was *fifty-one* and asked for _Black &amp; Blue_ for Christmas.  I think I come by a fondness for age-inappropriate music thanks to her.)

I was listening to FOB earlier. I think that is a band that everyone has to like and even if you don't like them you still kinda like them. You can't hate them.

Sorry, about your mom. She sounds like she was awesome. I remember my mom had a Backstreet Boy cd and I begged her for it. I got her into Fall Out Boy and she loves All Time Low and most of my punk music. I can't get her into my "screamo" music, but everything else she loves. I don't think there is an age limit on music. I will admit I have a soft spot for One Direction. I just cannot help it. They're so catchy.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 8, 2014)

> Oh!Â  You guys!Â  This is very, very exciting:Â  Thanks to focusing on one liner for a whole week, I just used up an eyeliner for the first time in my life!Â  I focused on it several weeks, but, still, I didn't use six different liners each week.Â  I focused and *used it up*.Â  I was confused for a little bit when it stopped turning, and then I realized what was going on FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.Â  Rest in peace, stila oscar fish.Â  I can't buy another one even though I clearly love it enough to use it up (*and* I have a kitty named Oscar, so it also has a huge sentimental component) because it was apparently only available in the 2012 holiday set.Â  I could get another set, but that would leave me with four other liners that I'm not using at nearly the same pace.Â  I might try to swap for it, but I might also be able to just *not own it*.Â  We'll see how the rest of the month goes.


 Yay!!! I have never used up an eyeliner. In fact, there are a lot that I've not even sharpened because I have so many and so often use an eyeliner brush and eyeshadow for liner :/


----------



## katcole (Jan 8, 2014)

I didnt know  there was  any other  way to apply  eye liner lol, I have  been  out of the loop for years  now  they have  tightline? waterline?  I just  found out you are not suppose to line upper and lower , and there are colors over then  black to line your eyes with. lol.

Im 48 I love  screamo, my son is a singer and I love it when he did his  screamo thing.

Im very pale, and I have dark circles around  my eyes even when I did try to  do my makeup people  thought I was  trying for the goth  look, the red  lips, black eye liner, im like  nope  this me.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didnt know  there was  any other  way to apply  eye liner lol, I have  been  out of the loop for years  now  they have  tightline? waterline?  I just  found out you are not suppose to line upper and lower , and there are colors over then  black to line your eyes with. lol.

Im 48 I love  screamo, my son is a singer and I love it when he did his  screamo thing.

Im very pale, and I have dark circles around  my eyes even when I did try to  do my makeup people  thought I was  trying for the goth  look, the red  lips, black eye liner, im like  nope  this me.
I say, line your eyes however the heck you want to! it's makeup, it all comes off at the end of the day. i can't tight line because it tickles and makes my eyes water and i can't do my waterline because nothing ever sticks to it... so I go for a classic wing... but man am I ever envious of people who have perfectly black, non-budge-able waterlines!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I say, line your eyes however the heck you want to! it's makeup, it all comes off at the end of the day. i can't tight line because it tickles and makes my eyes water and i can't do my waterline because nothing ever sticks to it... so I go for a classic wing... but man am I ever envious of people who have perfectly black, non-budge-able waterlines! 
Agreed! Do what you want. I tightline because it makes my lashes look thick, but I rarely do my waterline. Sometimes I wear eyeliner, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I just but it on top, sometimes both.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 8, 2014)

I hadn't worn black eyeliner in years because I was afraid it looked too harsh on my aging eyes. I just got a black LancÃ´me liner in a set I got for Christmas. Now it's in my Monday stash getting used everyday!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     Quote:

^^^THIS! I mean it's only been 4 years since I was 17, but I haven't grown out of that phase yet. The more eyeliner the better!! I like to tell people my look is inspired by Pete Wentz a la 2007.




This looks like a guy I dated in college... boy was that a mistake.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel like I need to give an infomercial testimonial for this Monday thing, gigantic cheers to whomever came up with it! I put all this weeks makeup in a birchbox with my generic beauty blender and brushes. It's taken me like 15 minutes to get my makeup done the past three mornings, which is phenomenal because it means more time for sitting around drinking coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so funny to realize how much time I spent opening this and that palette and getting distracted by colors, searching for brushes and pawing through a bag full of eyeliners, then mascara bag, etc. I added a weekly perfume too because I saw someone did that upthread, I've been wearing Vera Wang Rock Princess this week and I'm loving it. I had only tested it and never really worn it for a day (or week lol). I want to start working through skin care and hair goo samples next week!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I need to give an infomercial testimonial for this Monday thing, gigantic cheers to whomever came up with it!

I put all this weeks makeup in a birchbox with my generic beauty blender and brushes. It's taken me like 15 minutes to get my makeup done the past three mornings, which is phenomenal because it means more time for sitting around drinking coffee






It's so funny to realize how much time I spent opening this and that palette and getting distracted by colors, searching for brushes and pawing through a bag full of eyeliners, then mascara bag, etc.

I added a weekly perfume too because I saw someone did that upthread, I've been wearing Vera Wang Rock Princess this week and I'm loving it. I had only tested it and never really worn it for a day (or week lol).

I want to start working through skin care and hair goo samples next week!
WOOOO!!!!

Love hearing this. This specific thread has been such a huge helper to me -- I have like 30 minutes to get ready in the morning and this monday club idea has streamlined that time perfectly. Now I spend less time putting on makeup and more time relaxing my way through getting changed. no rushing. it's great.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks like a guy I dated in college... boy was that a mistake.
Why is it that certain men can pull off _guyliner _and_ _still come off very masculine? lol


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why is it that certain men can pull off _guyliner _and_ _still come off very masculine? lol
lol guyliner. I laughed.

On topic: this morning I slapped on naked and buck with a bit of smog in the crease and virgin as a highlight... i know having a matte lid but "shimmery" crease is a big no no, but these are the decisions I make while I'm half asleep. IDK. it doesn't look bad because the colors are very close to my skin tone and not piled on. I also gave up with the dainty line and went right back to my thick wing. mine looks more like the D&amp;G  (3rd down on the right) one in this picture, but without the extended upward flick because I was lazy and did it with pencil. I actually think the shape flatters my eyes... it also minimizes the appearance of having one bigger lid space on one eye and one slightly smaller. it's like on my one eye, it's a bit more hooded. drives me crazy. 



That said, I can't wait until the week is done just so I don't have to wear makeup. I'm getting lazier and lazier in the morning -- it's probably because I've had one heck of a week and I'm exhausted, but even getting ready feels like a giant chore. I still do enjoy my skincare bit in the morning, though. Currently have eurecin's lotion with spf 15 and it is wonderful to put on. I work inside so having a high spf isn't really necessary... but I still want some.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 9, 2014)

@jaylilee I love that eyeliner chart! and i know what you mean about having 1 hooded eye - i was trying to do a cut crease yesterday and i have 2 folds on 1 eye - and only 1 on the other -  SO ANNOYING!


----------



## missionista (Jan 9, 2014)

All sympathy, my hooded eyes sometimes make me crazy!  And yes, one is more hooded than the other.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 9, 2014)

i don't have hooded eyes but i think they look awesome - you guys can go super bold and dramatic with your colors and looks, and it can still come off pretty wearable -so in that sense I'm envious.


----------



## missionista (Jan 9, 2014)

It's wearable because it's almost entirely hidden!  LOL.  I love bold eye looks and lots of eyeliner, but I feel like it is hardly visible.  Thank you for your encouragement though.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 9, 2014)

Hehe, I feel the hooded pain and joy! On top of my hooded lids, I typically prefer to wear glasses. Soooo... that tones down the crazy eye makeup by 75%. XD


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2014)

> Hehe, I feel the hooded pain and joy! On top of my hooded lids, I typically prefer to wear glasses. Soooo... that tones down the crazy eye makeup by 75%. XD


 Same here. I feel like I have to slather the color on for it to just barely peek out. From this summer, some photos that showed why I was cool with neon turquoise and orange:









I was having a problem with eyeliner melting that week, so I wasn't wearing any that day. Subtle lid color? I see no point.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 9, 2014)

You hooded lid gals (or Hoodettes) have what i like to call 'peek-a-boo-chic'  LOL

Love it!


----------



## missionista (Jan 10, 2014)

LOVE "Hoodettes"!!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 10, 2014)

So it's Friday and I stuck to my plan of only using my loose eye shadows. This forced me to be creative, so it was really kind of fun. Plus I rediscovered colors I'd forgotten about. And... I wasn't tempted to go buy more eye shadow! I didn't even look at any online!

I don't always wear makeup on weekends, So this is a Mon - Fri challenge for me.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You hooded lid gals (or Hoodettes) have what i like to call 'peek-a-boo-chic'  LOL

Love it!
I love that name! and peek-a-boo-chic. best. name. EVER. I do have to say having a bit of a hood helps with making me look "toned down" for work even if I slather on the smokey eye...when looking at someone and my eyes are open, it doesn't look like I'm going out to a party with a disco ball xD 

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE "Hoodettes"!!!!
I'm totally addopting that name. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's Friday and I stuck to my plan of only using my loose eye shadows. This forced me to be creative, so it was really kind of fun. Plus I rediscovered colors I'd forgotten about. And... I wasn't tempted to go buy more eye shadow! I didn't even look at any online!

I don't always wear makeup on weekends, So this is a Mon - Fri challenge for me.
woo woo! go go go.

yeah, weekends are strictly no-makeup for me unless i'm going out or experimenting....


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jan 10, 2014)

See, my eyeliner problem is that I can't do my tight line (hello eye stabbing and tickles) and my waterline rubs off ðŸ˜­ any recommendations for a drugstore eyeliner that won't budge? I have a couple Urban Decay 24/7 liners that are okay, but they tend to fade.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, my eyeliner problem is that I can't do my tight line (hello eye stabbing and tickles) and my waterline rubs off ðŸ˜­ any recommendations for a drugstore eyeliner that won't budge? I have a couple Urban Decay 24/7 liners that are okay, but they tend to fade.
I hear the rimmel scandaleyes are great for this. I haven't tried, though, I have a tendency to have weepy eyes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol guyliner. I laughed.

On topic: this morning I slapped on naked and buck with a bit of smog in the crease and virgin as a highlight... i know having a matte lid but "shimmery" crease is a big no no, but these are the decisions I make while I'm half asleep. IDK. it doesn't look bad because the colors are very close to my skin tone and not piled on. I also gave up with the dainty line and went right back to my thick wing. mine looks more like the D&amp;G  (3rd down on the right) one in this picture, but without the extended upward flick because I was lazy and did it with pencil. I actually think the shape flatters my eyes... it also minimizes the appearance of having one bigger lid space on one eye and one slightly smaller. it's like on my one eye, it's a bit more hooded. drives me crazy. 



That said, I can't wait until the week is done just so I don't have to wear makeup. I'm getting lazier and lazier in the morning -- it's probably because I've had one heck of a week and I'm exhausted, but even getting ready feels like a giant chore. I still do enjoy my skincare bit in the morning, though. Currently have eurecin's lotion with spf 15 and it is wonderful to put on. I work inside so having a high spf isn't really necessary... but I still want some. 
WOW!

How did you make this? It's AWESOME! Now I want to do one for my favorite eyeliner looks so that I can have it in one place for when I want to experiment!

My favorites on there are ones I could never wear as I can't do a cateye due to my down-turned eyes. Eugh!!

Oh, also, I have almost-hooded eyes (sometimes all the way hooded, depending on the amount of sleep I get, etc.) so I feel your pain! I can never do eye looks!


----------



## page5 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello Monday Club,

I've been away due to the flu (yuck) and negative double digit weather/temps. I feel 100% today (yay!). 

I didn't even choose anything for this week because I was just too out of it. Looking forward to getting back into the routine and sorting out more of my stash. 

This is my b-day month and I can't decide if I want to splurge or just keep up the low buy. I need to get new glasses and contacts which is going to be $$ so maybe I should just focus on that for the month. I have to find a new eyecare place too. 

I'm down to my last primer sample (my daughter took another one I had). I also hit pan on one shadow in my fav palette. Many of the items I've been using the last few months are nearly empty. Although my goal is not to use everything up. My goal is to reduce my stash to a reasonable, to me, amount. I like getting good use out of what I love but I'm not going to use up an eye shadow, for example, if I don't like that eye shadow. I know there are colors in my fav palette that I won't ever use up because certain colors are not flattering on me.  

Fellow Hoodette here!

Also, has anyone ever tried mixing their own loose shadows? I have a couple of loose shadows that don't show up on me (matte). And, I have a couple of too sparkly ones. So the creative girl in me thought maybe I should try mixing them together and create new shadows and maybe add in some of the sample baggies I have. Are there any downfalls to this? Do certain ingredients not mix well? Sounds kinda fun, doesn't it?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

Mixing loose shadows: That's one of the reasons loose pigments are awesome! They mix *extremely* well. I personally wouldn't use a baggie, but that's just because I prefer clamshells to baggies. I just don't like baggies. I don't know whether some ingredients mix better than others, but it is my understanding that since there no liquid ingredients, the chances of problems are greatly reduced. You're mixing them on your eyes already anyway.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!

How did you make this? It's AWESOME! Now I want to do one for my favorite eyeliner looks so that I can have it in one place for when I want to experiment!
Agreed! That eyeliner chart is so cute. I'd love a framed copy on the wall of my makeup room.  (Hubby gets a man cave, I get a make up room)


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed! That eyeliner chart is so cute. I'd love a framed copy on the wall of my makeup room.  (Hubby gets a man cave, I get a make up room)
That is our agreement!  I already have my nail polish station/makeup vanity almost set up.  I still need a mirror and some lamps.  I will be heading to Marshall's and TJ Maxx this weekend to see what I can find.  Maybe Target too.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is our agreement!  I already have my nail polish station/makeup vanity almost set up.  I still need a mirror and some lamps.  I will be heading to Marshall's and TJ Maxx this weekend to see what I can find.  Maybe Target too.  
Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!

How did you make this? It's AWESOME! Now I want to do one for my favorite eyeliner looks so that I can have it in one place for when I want to experiment!

My favorites on there are ones I could never wear as I can't do a cateye due to my down-turned eyes. Eugh!!

Oh, also, I have almost-hooded eyes (sometimes all the way hooded, depending on the amount of sleep I get, etc.) so I feel your pain! I can never do eye looks!
 I didn't make it! though I'm an artist and could probably do a similar one. 

Any interest?


----------



## Mokey8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, so, to my understanding we choose something on Friday that we are going to use for the full week and it has to be something we have but never use?  Ok, I got a perfume/scent that is the generic of Britney Spears Perfume...I smelled it but on the fence about whether I like it or not, lol.  So that is what I choose.  Or am I supposed to say this on Monday?


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mokey8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so, to my understanding we choose something on Friday that we are going to use for the full week and it has to be something we have but never use?  Ok, I got a perfume/scent that is the generic of Britney Spears Perfume...I smelled it but on the fence about whether I like it or not, lol.  So that is what I choose.  Or am I supposed to say this on Monday?
I usually choose my products (enough for a full face of makeup for the whole week, scent, etc) sunday night and post them because the monday club is kind of the "items for the week." well, that's the gist of it, though everyone does it differently.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mokey8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so, to my understanding we choose something on Friday that we are going to use for the full week and it has to be something we have but never use?  Ok, I got a perfume/scent that is the generic of Britney Spears Perfume...I smelled it but on the fence about whether I like it or not, lol.  So that is what I choose.  Or am I supposed to say this on Monday?
It's pretty flexible as far as what you want to do. The point is to use up your stash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I choose my items on Saturday and use them Sat-Fri because that's what works for me.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mokey8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so, to my understanding we choose something on Friday that we are going to use for the full week and it has to be something we have but never use?  Ok, I got a perfume/scent that is the generic of Britney Spears Perfume...I smelled it but on the fence about whether I like it or not, lol.  So that is what I choose.  Or am I supposed to say this on Monday?
(Weird!  The multiquote button is gone!  I'll just quote this one post.)

The Monday Club is a bit of an anarchy.  It started as a "shop from your stash" project for those of us overrun by samples where the idea was to pick one neglected sample from your stash -- perfume, primer, shampoo, whatever -- to use every day for a week or until it ran out.  Now, everyone pretty much makes up their own rules depending on what their personal goals are.  In my case, it's streamlining my mornings (hence my invention of what I refer to as "the rotation box") and using samples (from subscription boxes, Sephora GWPs, swaps, etc.) I have been saving for a "some day" that never quite happens, like a highlighter sample that I never quite get around to using. 

As an added bonus, I find that sticking with the same colors/perfumes for one week helps me figure out what I truly like and what I should just toss out already.  A product gets tossed if I find myself thinking, "Ugh, *so glad* I don't have to use that any more!"  It gets moved to a seasonal box (winter/summer/etc.) if I think, "Hmm, it's a pretty color, but it is *not* appropriate for [insert current season].  It would be much more appropriate for [insert other season]."  If I think, "Oh, bummer, I'm going to miss that one," I know it's a keeper.  If it's a keeper *and* it's a Glamour Doll Eyes sample jar, it gets added to my to-buy-once-I-use-up-the-sample (I have yet to use up a sample jar, but I've added several to the buy-when-empty list, and most of them were colors I bought only because I'm a completist who is collecting GDE sample jars and that I used only because I thought, "Eh, since I already own it, I might as well wear this one for the week").  Most of my colors fall under, "I like it, but I'm ready for a new combination," which just means that the colors go back into the storage boxes until they get picked again.  It also keeps me focused on my low-/no-buy:  I don't think about what I'm going to buy next.  I think about what I *already have* that I want to wear next.

As for my choices next week, I need to experiment with color combos this weekend.  I saw something (a shoe ad, maybe?) with bright turquoise next to burgundy, and I think I want to go with that next week, but I'm not sure I have the exact shades I'm craving.  Also, I received a shipping notice for my January Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, and whatever I pick will be supplemented or even replaced by that depending on what it is and whether it goes with whatever I start the week with.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't decided what to use next week but I think I'm going to stick with using W.O.S out of the Naked Basics palette. I'm thiiiiiiis close to hitting pan on it.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 11, 2014)

My first week was successful. I loved having a set of products and not a big stash to choose from. It made my mornings easier and I actually wore eyeshadow everyday. I'm giving myself free range for the weekends but I usually don't wear makeup on the weekends. I'm looking forward to choosing my products for next week.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Last week was a good week - I actually wore MU every day, though the e/s looks changed on the daily. On a brighter note, all i used all week long was my naked palette, which makes me feel like I'll be able to actually use them up at this rate! also stuck to MAC dollymix, and after having been used continually for a month, i can now see a bit of a dip. woop woop! I find that the more I wear it, the more I like it. it's the perfect "my natural flush but better" shade, if I were to put it that way.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 11, 2014)

That was a fun first week even if it did yield 2 casualties lol. I could _not_ wait until the week was up so I could stop using the items I picked out. There is a reason why they were stuffed in the back of my makeup storage. I just don't like them very much anymore and my tastes have changed majorly in terms of what I like on my face. So Back2Mac for one and the other is getting returned to Sephora. Even though I'm only "lightening" my stash by 2 items it feels good to get rid of things that were taking up space! I can't wait to choose the next few items.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last week was a good week - I actually wore MU every day, though the e/s looks changed on the daily. On a brighter note, all i used all week long was my naked palette, which makes me feel like I'll be able to actually use them up at this rate! also stuck to MAC dollymix, and after having been used continually for a month, i can now see a bit of a dip. woop woop! *I find that the more I wear it, the more I like it*. it's the perfect "my natural flush but better" shade, if I were to put it that way. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was a fun first week even if it did yield 2 casualties lol. *I could not wait until the week was up so I could stop using the items I picked out.* There is a reason why they were stuffed in the back of my makeup storage. I just don't like them very much anymore and my tastes have changed majorly in terms of what I like on my face. So Back2Mac for one and the other is getting returned to Sephora. Even though I'm only "lightening" my stash by 2 items it feels good to get rid of things that were taking up space! I can't wait to choose the next few items. 

These are two of my favorite unintended consequences of this!  It feels like we're becoming better-educated about what does and doesn't work when we buckle down and focus on a specific item or two for several days.  Instead of using it one day and not really liking it but deciding maybe it was just a bad day so you'll put it back in your stash and try it again later, you realize that, no, it really *does* suck (or just isn't right for you) for one reason or another and needs to never be worn again.  I find that I really like it when I can write off an entire product line/type because it doesn't work for me.  For example:  No more Wet'n'Wild chunky eyeshadow pencils for me!  They just don't show up on my eyelids as boldly as they swatch on my hand, and they don't seem to ever really set.  

The down side is when you fall in love with something and decide you want it in more shades.  Like Maybelline Color Tattoo cream eyeshadow.  Ugh, *why* did I ever decide to try this one?  Now I want them all, and I've only tried Barely Branded!  I also have Nude Pink and Matte Brown from the holiday collection (purchased to give as a gift, but I ended up forgetting to include them in the package), and I'm afraid to try them for fear of this line becoming the next one that I will end up collecting.


----------



## page5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


These are two of my favorite unintended consequences of this!  It feels like we're becoming better-educated about what does and doesn't work when we buckle down and focus on a specific item or two for several days.  Instead of using it one day and not really liking it but deciding maybe it was just a bad day so you'll put it back in your stash and try it again later, you realize that, no, it really *does* suck (or just isn't right for you) for one reason or another and needs to never be worn again.  I find that I really like it when I can write off an entire product line/type because it doesn't work for me.  For example:  No more Wet'n'Wild chunky eyeshadow pencils for me!  They just don't show up on my eyelids as boldly as they swatch on my hand, and they don't seem to ever really set.

I agree! I've been able to toss/give away several items from my stash after I used them for a week and realized they just didn't work for me. I have also discovered a couple of HG items so a win-win.

My picks for next week are a Philosophy eyeshadow duo, Estee Lauder eye liner that was a GWP, Tocca Margaux parfum, and my foil sample is smashbox photo finish primer. I may add another product but I really want to focus on the eye products this week and decide if I like them or not.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 11, 2014)

> These are two of my favorite unintended consequences of this! Â It feels like we're becoming better-educated about what does and doesn't work when we buckle down and focus on a specific item or two for several days. Â Instead of using it one day and not really liking it butÂ deciding maybe it was just a bad day so you'll put it back in your stash and try it again later, you realize that, no, it really *does* suck (or just isn't right for you) for one reason or another and needs to never be worn again. Â I find that I really like it when I can write off an entire product line/type because it doesn't work for me. Â For example: Â No more Wet'n'Wild chunky eyeshadow pencils for me! Â They just don't show up on my eyelids as boldly as they swatch on my hand, and they don't seem to ever really set. Â  The down side is when you fall in love with something and decide you want it in more shades. Â LikeÂ Maybelline Color Tattoo cream eyeshadow. Â Ugh, *why* did I ever decide to try this one? Â Now I want them all, and I've only tried Barely Branded! Â I also have Nude Pink and Matte Brown from the holiday collection (purchased to give as a gift, but I ended up forgetting to include them in the package), and *I'm afraid to try them for fear of this line becoming the next one that I will end up collecting.*


 If it helps, try and remember that they are cream and will not last like powder shadows do, so they're not ideal for collecting. They will go bad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primer -- Smashbox Photo Finish

Foundation -- Dr. Jart Black Label Detox BB Cream Sample &amp; when that runs out Miracle Skin Transformer

Blush - Be A Bombshell

Highlighter - Jane Iredale 24 K Gold Dust

Eyeshadow --LMDB Kaleidoscope and LMDB Champagne Shimmer

Eyeliner -- UD Mars, Twice Baked &amp; Binge

Lipcolor -- OCC Lip Tar in Memento, Julep New York Jazz Trio

Nail Polish -Nicka K Taupe and Charcoal Navy, Starrily Diamond Dusted, &amp; Wet N Wild Under Your Spell

Mascara - whatever super secret brand that L'Oreal sent me to test next week.

After using a Clinique Palette last week, I decided to toss it. One of the eyeshadows was almost gone and the shades just aren't very pigmented and I have dupes for them in other brands I like better. Add to that the fact that it is so hard to get open, I decided it wasn't worth it anymore.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


These are two of my favorite unintended consequences of this! * It feels like we're becoming better-educated about what does and doesn't work when we buckle down and focus on a specific item or two for several days.*  Instead of using it one day and not really liking it but deciding maybe it was just a bad day so you'll put it back in your stash and try it again later, you realize that, no, it really *does* suck (or just isn't right for you) for one reason or another and needs to never be worn again.  I find that I really like it when I can write off an entire product line/type because it doesn't work for me.  For example:  No more Wet'n'Wild chunky eyeshadow pencils for me!  They just don't show up on my eyelids as boldly as they swatch on my hand, and they don't seem to ever really set.  

The down side is when you fall in love with something and decide you want it in more shades.  Like Maybelline Color Tattoo cream eyeshadow.  Ugh, *why* did I ever decide to try this one?  Now I want them all, and I've only tried Barely Branded!  I also have Nude Pink and Matte Brown from the holiday collection (purchased to give as a gift, but I ended up forgetting to include them in the package), and I'm afraid to try them for fear of this line becoming the next one that I will end up collecting.

Absolutely! which makes me laugh because I almost swapped Dollymix away. SO GLAD I didn't do that.

and if you like the maybelline color tattoo creams, I promise you, you will love Bad to the Bronze. it's the most hyped (with good reason) in the collection, and the most beautiful bronzy neutral cream ever. and that holiday collection omg -- I wanted those so badly but they seem to have never made an appearance here in MN. or they were bought up immediately because I just couldn't find them anywhere. 

though, like @bellatrix42 said, they're cream, so it's only better to buy them once you get through some of the other items.


----------



## page5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it helps, try and remember that they are cream and will not last like powder shadows do, so they're not ideal for collecting. They will go bad.

 Good point!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it helps, try and remember that they are cream and will not last like powder shadows do, so they're not ideal for collecting. They will go bad.

Yeah. I like the Maybelline CTs fine but I found that they dried out noticeably faster than my other cream eyeshadows from MAC, Benefit, MUFE, etc. They're certainly not a formula that lends itself to collecting since I had to throw out a couple of mine out after only a few months and this was with the whole store them upside down, in a cool, dark place song and dance. I've treated my more expensive cream shadows the same way and they're still going strong months/years later.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Absolutely! which makes me laugh because I almost swapped Dollymix away. SO GLAD I didn't do that.

and if you like the maybelline color tattoo creams, I promise you, you will love Bad to the Bronze. it's the most hyped (with good reason) in the collection, and the most beautiful bronzy neutral cream ever. and that holiday collection omg -- I wanted those so badly but they seem to have never made an appearance here in MN. or they were bought up immediately because I just couldn't find them anywhere. 

though, like @bellatrix42 said, they're cream, so it's only better to buy them once you get through some of the other items. 
LOVE Bad to the Bronze! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I am really enjoying this.  Shopping my own makeup is fun!  Here are my picks for this coming week:

Primer -- Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer 

Foundation -- Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm Nude Glow (will this ever be finished?????) &amp; Kate Somerville Illumikate CC Cream foil

Blush -- Trish McEvoy In the Glow (hitting pan now) and Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote (got it from Glossybox and swatched it, but never used cream blushes before so Iâ€™m going to play with this one this week)

Highlighter â€“ Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star (used this last week, will stick with  it for another week)  

Bronzer: Tarte Park Avenue Princess (finish up--sample on a card) &amp; Benefit Hoola 

Eyeshadow â€“ Naked (it's feeling a little neglected...)

Eyeliner â€“ Urban Decay Naked 24/7 Eye Pencil set: Zero, Demolition, Underground, Stray Dog, and I seem to have lost Bourbon (Iâ€™ve realized that most of my eyeliners are bought as sets)

Eye Primerâ€”Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base sample (have only used Urban Decay til now, curious how this one will be)

Mascaraâ€”testing 2 samples for Lâ€™oreal the next 10 days.   

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion, Lancome Gloss in Love sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Stick in Brooklyn

Perfumeâ€”Trish McEvoy Precious Pink Jasmine sample &amp; Dior Addict full size


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah. I like the Maybelline CTs fine but I found that they dried out noticeably faster than my other cream eyeshadows from MAC, Benefit, MUFE, etc. They're certainly not a formula that lends itself to collecting since I had to throw out a couple of mine out after only a few months and this was with the whole store them upside down, in a cool, dark place song and dance. I've treated my more expensive cream shadows the same way and they're still going strong months/years later. 

Does it matter whether it's sealed (that is, unopened after purchase) or not?  I only have one open (Barely Branded), and I'm using that almost every day as eyeshadow base, so I'm getting some constant use out of it, but now I'm wondering whether I should just swap/sell the ones from the holiday collection that I haven't opened yet since I hadn't been planning on opening them until I used the open one up.

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE Bad to the Bronze! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!
Bronze shades and I don't get along very well because they tend to be too warm, and I do already have a benefit cream shadow that is very close, so that's one shade I wouldn't be buying even if I wasn't on a no-buy.  I feel like I dodged a bullet while committing makeup sacrilege!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does it matter whether it's sealed (that is, unopened after purchase) or not?  I only have one open (Barely Branded), and I'm using that almost every day as eyeshadow base, so I'm getting some constant use out of it, but now I'm wondering whether I should just swap/sell the ones from the holiday collection that I haven't opened yet since I hadn't been planning on opening them until I used the open one up.

Bronze shades and I don't get along very well because they tend to be too warm, and I do already have a benefit cream shadow that is very close, so that's one shade I wouldn't be buying even if I wasn't on a no-buy.  I feel like I dodged a bullet while committing makeup sacrilege! 

You should be okay in that case, I think. I had two that I was using every day for a while that dried out fast on me but if I kept one sealed it might have been a different story. Also, Bad to the Bronze is actually a cooler-toned bronze shadow if you're concerned about it being warm/orange on you. I have tan/very warm toned skin and it looked almost grey-ish on me whereas it looks like a lovely bronze on some of my fairer skinned friends. Notttttt to enable you or anything lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 11, 2014)

I may be in the minority, but my Maybelline Color Tattoo cream shadows are still going strong 2 years in.  I can't tell that they've dried up at all.  Love those things.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 11, 2014)

My items for the new week:  The first five I'll continue to use until they're gone.

Skin Serum:  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum (I'm close to finishing and this is getting old, so want to use it up)

Eye moisturizer:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

Retinol:  Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

Face Primer:  Estee Lauder Matte Perfecting Primer

Eye Primer:  Too Faced

Foundation:  Estee Lauder Double Wear Light

Eye Shadows:  UD Smoked, Estee Lauder GWP Deluxe Eyeshadow Compact

Eyeliners:  Estee Lauder Kajal pencil in Blackened Plum, Urban Decay Empire and Delinquent

Mascara:  Estee Lauder Sumptuous Volumizing

Blush:  Estee Lauder Lover's Blush and Rebel Rose

Finishing powder:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

Lip products:  L'oreal Lilac Ever After Caresse Aqua Lacquer Lip Stain, Essence Stay Matte Lip Cream in Smooth Berry, Estee Lauder lip gloss in Pink Innocence


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you guys using Maybelline CT as a base or as an eyeshadow? I have two but I've only used them as a base.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You should be okay in that case, I think. I had two that I was using every day for a while that dried out fast on me but if I kept one sealed it might have been a different story. Also, Bad to the Bronze is actually a cooler-toned bronze shadow if you're concerned about it being warm/orange on you. I have tan/very warm toned skin and it looked almost grey-ish on me whereas it looks like a lovely bronze on some of my fairer skinned friends. Notttttt to enable you or anything lol.
I agree. and also agree on bad to the bronze being cooler toned. on me it's almost a pink-y taupe (i'm NC35, so warm toned), though again not enabling here ;D 

@MissKris17 I use them as both.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you guys using Maybelline CT as a base or as an eyeshadow? I have two but I've only used them as a base.
Both.  I start with it on my entire eye area (lashes to brows), and then I put loose pigment only the lid and in the crease, so BB is a base under the loose pigment and a shadow/highlighter on the browbone area.  I do the same thing with Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin since that one is a nice pink champagne shimmer.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 12, 2014)

My picks this week:


Eyeshadow: Sassy from TheNude'Tude and The BalmJovi Palette
Blush: Frat Boy from Balm Jovi
Highlighter: Mary LouManizer from BalmJovi. This is my challenge for the week. Ive never used a highlighter
Lips: CG Smoochies in Luv U, Em Michelle Phan pillow plush in Strawberry, MAC Twig and Revlon Peach Parfait (So close to finishing this one, 1st lipstick ever)
Eyeliner: UD Uzi and Empire. This one makes me sad. I put off wearing them because they are almost out and thats the last of my colored eyeliner. My no-buy says I can replace if I am all out, but I can either wait till my birthday to spurge on UD or just find a drugstore dupe. Hmmm?
Primer: Korres mattifyer (Im not sure I like this, I'm not oily but UD at least beats shine)
Mascara: Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Everything else is the same


Nailpoilsh: Essie Orange, It's Obvious and Essie All Tied Up

I'm going to start adding perfume because I have an obsession with designer perfumes and the bottles. Sometimes I like the smell sometimes I don't but I still buy it. I have 60+ perfumes with 30+ being full size and 20+ being travel with very few samples so I have quite the collection. I usually only use Love Fury Kiss by Nine West or Bright Crystal by Versace. But I need to switch it up.


Perfume: I'm going to use Jimmy Choo this week.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm continuing this week with Naked Basics (W.O.S.) because I'm so so close to hitting pan.

Le Metier blush and highlighter kaleidoscope. 

L'Oreal Paris True Match Lumi Healthy Luminous foundation

Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner in black (trying to finish)

Urban decay pencil in Covet

Mark lipstick in Petal (very close to finishing)

Lipliner Cover Girl mink eyeliner pencil

It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness for concealer (close to finishing)

mascara-L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly

Starlooks eyebrow kit

Perfume: Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline (almost finished with my second bottle. LOVE this scent)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 12, 2014)

How is it Sunday already?! I feel like I didn't get a weekend....

Ok, my picks:

Foundation - Shiseido Lifting Foundation 
Concealer - Nars Creamy Concealer, Bobbi brown corrector in Peach
Powder - Mac Studio Fix powder
Blush - Mac Dollymix, Mac Blushbaby
Eyeshadow - UD Naked, Mac Saddle
Eyeliner - Inglot 77 Cream liner
Mascara - Same one, covergirl lashblast. 
Lip - Loreal color riche Really Rose
Fragrance - Chloe by Chloe


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 12, 2014)

I just realized that even though I've been making picks each week since the beginning of this challenge I haven't actually posted them in quite a while.

My picks this week:


Eyeshadow: Saint palette by KVD I've hit pan on 3 shades and I'm close on a few others
Blush:  Tarte blush in exposed
Highlighter: Benefit Watts UP
Lips: Lolita liquid lipstick by kvd and buxom lip gloss in kir royale
Eyeliner: Stila smudgestick in damsel
Primer: SMBX photo finish and NARs smudge proof
Mascara: Buxom sculpted
Nailpoilsh: Julep Gabrielle and Sienna

Perfume: Escada Cherry in the Air sample (should be gone by end of week)
Foils: 2 FAB Ultra Repair cream samples


----------



## loftmane (Jan 12, 2014)

Since I'm so picky about my e/s looks, particularly when it comes to work appropriate shades that perk up my tired eyes, I'm going to stick with my favorite combo and mess around with blush/lips this week instead. Last week was miserable when I had to use other eyeshadows lol. All I wanted to do was go back to my tried and true shades. Maybe next week I'll be more adventurous but for now.....

Eyeshadow of the work week: MAC Ricepaper, Orb, Wedge, Handwritten

Eyeliner: BB Black Ink gel liner

Blush(es) of the week: MAC Dollymix, Laura Mercier Lotus Pink, NARS Madly

Lippies: Fresh Sugar Honey, MAC Partial to Pink lipgloss, Hourglass Fresco

Fragrance: Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 12, 2014)

Urban Decay b6 Vitamin-Infused Complexion Spray
Coola Mineral Sunscreen Tinted Moisturizer 
BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick
Pop Beauty Smoky Black Mascara
Mirabella Primer 
Stila CC Cream
Anna Sui Fairy Dance Perfume
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream
Benefit Fakeup

Since I posted the above list last week, I've gotten through what's crossed out and I'm getting close on everything else!  I've also finished several hair products and I'm close on a lot of those that I wasn't able to cross off the whole way. 






I think out of all of these samples the BareMinerals lipstick is the only thing I'd like to try in full.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm going to join in on this too.  I'm on a low buy and this seems like a great way to vary my makeup from week to week.  I don't anticipate using anything up at this point since I'm nowhere near pan on most of my stuff.  However, I'm hoping it will help me to see what I really want to keep and what I want to give away / toss.  I also like the idea of being able to get ready faster in the morning since I won't spend so much time picking out my makeup for the day.

I use the same basic stuff (foundation, powder, concealer, primer, mascara) every day so I'm only going to be switching up my color cosmetics from week to week.  I have tons of eyeshadows (palettes, singles, and loose pigments) especially.  I'm also going to try to work my way through skincare samples and deluxe samples from my subscription boxes.

Here are the eye, cheek, and lip things I have chosen for this week.

Eyeshadows:  Glamour Doll Eyes pigments in Imitation and Undressed.  I also plan to use my Naked Basics palette because I need mattes for blending.

Eyeliner: Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes in Jade

Blush: Bare Minerals Pink Tourmaline ( I have tons of loose blushes from various Bare Minerals kits over the years).

Lips: Burt's Bees Lipglosses in Ruby Moon and Sweet Sunset


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 12, 2014)

Love this thread! I've been stalking it for a while and finally am going to jump in and join! I got my makeup organized this weekend such that I have one of my plastic drawers dedicated to my picks for the week. I also started a spreadsheet with my different options for each category, but I need to finish that up. Here are my weekly picks:

*BB Cream:* Dr. Jart Premium BB Cream

*Highlighter:* Benefit High Beam (I don't use this every day)

*Powder: *MUFE HD Finishing Powder

*Blush: *Tarte Thankful

*Eye primer: *Too Faced Shadow Insurance

*Eye shadow: *Too Faced Soft &amp; Sexy Palette (this hasn't been getting much love lately...)

*Eye liner: *UD Naked Basics double-ended pencil

*Lips: *Tarte Lipsurgence in Lovely; Fresh Sugar in Honey.

*Perfume: *Marc Jacobs Honey sample (almost done), Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensee sample.

*Foils *(1-2 every week to swap in): Origins Plantscription SPF

Things that stay the same until I finish them up: mascara (Blinc Amplified right now), eyebrow stuff (Benefit Gimme Brow), and skincare.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 12, 2014)

Last week was kinda a fail on using my KVD Ladybird Palette this week - maybe I got 2 days use of it - but the rest I think i just woke up too late and didn't have time to make my look with it, so I had to use my Smashbox Photo Op travel palette on the go.

This week Im going to use:

EYESHADOWS - WnW Comfort Zone palette 

FOUNDATION - Covergirl 3n1 with Revlon Photoready (3 weeks going strong on using this combo - trying to use up)

BRONZER/POWDER - Laura Geller Bronze n Brighten

EYELINER - Revlon photoready liquid felttip eyeliner /  UD 24/7 glide on pencil 'zero'

BROWS:  ANASTASIA BROW PENCIL, Givenchy Mr Eyebrow wax pencil *almost done!

UDPP - EDEN eye primer

Mascara - CG Lashblast volume &amp; clumpcrusherd


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 12, 2014)

So glad to trash the BM Lash Domination sample. Sheesh it was clumpy and hard to take off, I hated the brush too. This week: *Maybelline dream smooth mousse foundation (have hit the bottom of the jar this and want to use it up, even though I really love the tarte foundation) *Stila In The Know palette and the eyeliner that came with it *Stila Portrait of a Perfcet Blush palette *Yves St Laurent baby doll mascara sample *Revlon lip butters in Fig Jam and Berry Smoothie *Stila Creme Bouquet perfume (just to make it Stila week lol!)


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have decided to join in the fun! I picked out what to use this week and put it all in a Glossybox. 1. Porefessional face primer. These are two small foil packets. 2. Ponds BB cream foil and if that runs out I'll be using a ck one 3-in-1 face make up foil. 3. UDPP foil sample. 4. elf HD lifting concealer I've never tried this, we shall see how it goes. 5. LORAC blush in Rose another brand new product I'll be testing 6. Mary-lou manizer 7. Naked 3 8. Naked 3 eye pencil 9. The Big Lip Pencil by J Cats- another new product 10. UD all nighter spray - this is almost finished 11. I have 3 tiny foil perfume samples I would like to use up: Coach Signature Summer Edition, Flower by Kenzo, and 3 by Ralph Lauren. I am currently using bad gal lash by benefit and will use it until it's finished or April.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 12, 2014)

New week! Like others have said, this is seriously cutting my time down in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a couple of items I want to focus on this week. One is covergirl aquasmooth makeup. I've had this for a long time (I actually forgot I had it for a while) and have barely used it, so I need to either use it up or toss it. I also want to use maybelline eye shadow quad in strut it suede. This is another item I have had for a long time and it's been neglected for a while so I need to decide if it is going to stay in the rotation or not.

Other items I'm using this week: 

primer: benefit "that gal" for face and lorac behind the scenes for eyes

concealer: benefit erase paste

finishing powder: maybelline fit me in classic ivory

bronzer: neutrogena healthy skin natural radiance bronzer

blush: loreal magic smooth souffle in celestial

highlighter: benefit high beam and eye bright

brows: avon brow pencil and benefit gimme brow

eyeliner: sonia kashuk eyeliner in black amber

mascara: benefit bad gal lash

lips: too faced la creme lipstick in spice spice baby, avon lip gloss and balm

perfume: outspoken by fergie. This is SO close to being gone, it will probably only last 2 or 3 more days. After that I'm moving on to a mini bottle of flowerbomb.

Have a good week ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katielp (Jan 12, 2014)

amazing cosmetics primer foil It cosmetics cc cream Benefit fake up Nyx stay matte but not flat powder Tarte bronzer paper sample (I REALLY like this...but def should not be buying any bronzers!) Tarte blush exposed Bare minerals eye primer sample Mally eyeshadow stick in taupe Bare minerals the power neutrals Clinique mascara It cosmetics brow pencil deluxe sample


----------



## bnicole (Jan 13, 2014)

My random sample for this week was a vial of Benefit's Hello Flawless foundation in Petal. I'm thinking this will probably be too dark for me, so I'll give it the first go on Tuesday, since that's my day off. If it doesn't match, I think I'll just go foundation-less this week and let my skin breathe a little lol.

Primers: Benefit Porefessional (face, obvs.), UD Primer Potion (eyes)

Eyeliner: Mark No Place to Run in Grassroots

Mascara: Bare Minerals Lash Domination -- This has come up in rotation twice since I got it. First time I hated it. Second time I was like, "Girl, whaaat? This stuff is awesome!" So I'm curious as to how I'll like it this time (precisely why I give everything several tries before I give up on it).

Highlighter: Benefit Watt's Up

Blush: Avon True Color in Heavenly Pink

Lip color: Tokyomilk Dark Get Lucky Lip Tint

Fragrance: Avon Mirada


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So glad to trash the BM Lash Domination sample. Sheesh it was clumpy and hard to take off, I hated the brush too.

This week:

*Maybelline dream smooth mousse foundation (have hit the bottom of the jar this and want to use it up, even though I really love the tarte foundation)

*Stila In The Know palette and the eyeliner that came with it

*Stila Portrait of a Perfcet Blush palette

*Yves St Laurent baby doll mascara sample

*Revlon lip butters in Fig Jam and Berry Smoothie

*Stila Creme Bouquet perfume (just to make it Stila week lol!)
BM's Lash Domination made my "worst of" list this year.  I threw it away after a week because it got so clumpy.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 13, 2014)

It's so great to see all the new faces joining in, welcome! Let us know how you liked your choices by the end of the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

My list!

Bustin' it out for the first time:

Stila Palette in Not So Nude thanks to my amazing Secret Santa @LyndaV !

Trying to use up:

Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Lotion (ALMOST THERE - it's my goal to use it up before my Ipsy Jan bag gets here!  It will be the first time I've ever used up a non-sample-sized lotion)

Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in DareDevil (Ipsy Nov 2012) - such a pretty color! But I got a new one in a Blitz bag from Sephora called Maverick - Not letting myself start using it til I finish DareDevil

I need to go in and swap out a bunch more makeup, I just have been lazy about reorganizing my makeup stash since I got a whole bunch of new pretties for Christmas.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BM's Lash Domination made my "worst of" list this year.  I threw it away after a week because it got so clumpy.
 I ended up getting samples of it twice and both times I lasted about a week before I tossed it


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 13, 2014)

Soooo this week I am wearing Tarte mascara which I got with my mascara minis set, the Stila Sydneyy Palette which I adore, Sugarbomb blush, smashbox primer samples, hoping to use up the UD eyeshadow primer and using my regular Sephora foundation as well as the NYX setting spray.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, last week got a little derailed thanks to being snowed in. I'm off today, so I'll be wearing these Tuesday - Saturday this week!

Skincare:

Eclos Cleanser (I like this, but i am dying to use it up because I have other cleansers I really want to try)

Acure Day Cream, and Acure Night Cream (same as above, I love these, but am ready to try new things!)

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum (so close to finishing this! It's a great serum.)

Hair:

Aloxxi Leave in Conditioner (so close to finishing it up!)

Exquisite Oil Hair Oil (also close to finishing!)

Makeup:

Tarte BB Cream (I adore this. My sample is almost gone. I might rebuy when I've used up my BB cream stash)

Benetint (I like this okay)

Shiseido Mascara (I will be so sad to see this go...such an amazing mascara! But I need to use it up).

Coastal Scents 88 ultra shimmer palette (been neglecting this)

Eyeko skinny liners in olive and turquoise (starting to dry a little, want to use them up first! I've had them forever!)

Baby Lips (I have a wide variety, need to use them all more!)


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 13, 2014)

My list for this week. Just packed up my adorable cosmetic bag that I got free from Ulta a few weeks ago. 

~pur-lisse pur-protect essential daily moisturizer

~Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream sample, should be gone this week

~Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer (I swear this sample is bottomless...lol)

~MAC Mineralize Moisture Foundation (just bought this yesterday, MAC used to be my HG foundation, guess I'll find out if it still is 8 years later. )

~Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circles Treatment Concealer

~ELF $1 Eye Primer

~Loreal Visible Lift Age Reversing Powder (got this over the weekend for $1.50 after coupons &amp; clearance price at Rite Aid, figured I'd give it a try)

~NYX Love In Paris Eye Palette

~MAC Trax Eye Shadow

~Philosophy Eyebrightener in Natural Eyelight

~Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in West

~ELF Eyebrow Kit

~Anastasia Brow Gel

~Philosophy Organic Wear Mascara

~Starlooks Blush Palette

~Be A Bombshell The One Stick in Girl Crush for highlighter

Trying to use a good mix this week of high end, drug store, and stuff I got from my sub boxes. I've also put the ELF Daily Moisture stick in my purse to help with the dryness...read some good reviews on it. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 13, 2014)

How did it take me so long to find this thread?! This idea is genius and the perfect companion to my planned low buy for 2014.  I'll be posting my choices sometime this week, so excited to get started on this.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 13, 2014)

This weeks items: Avon ideal flawless foundation Avon ideal flawless pressed powder L'oreal true match blush In baby blossom (I thought it would be done by now. I only have a small ring around the edges left!) Benefit benetint for my lips Victoria's Secret shiny kiss gloss in grapefruit blast Avon anew concealer UDPP anti aging Avon glimmer sticks eyeliner- gray Avon super shock max wp mascara Benefit Gimme brow Benefit High Brow Elf shimmering facial whip hi lighter I'm going to use my eyeshadow singles this week: Bobbi brown shimmer wash e/s in rose gold LancÃ´me off the rack- shimmery light pink LancÃ´me clock strikes 12 - matte dark gray (May use naked palettes for blending)


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 13, 2014)

I added UD 24/7 liner in Covet this week. I've had it a few months but never wore it! Thanks to stash shopping I found out that Covet makes these brown eyes pop! Love it!!! It's an emerald/hunter green color. It was a great find.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooh, got my Glamour Doll Eyes January OTM!  I'm super excited about adding this one to the rotation.  It was so exactly what I was hoping for this month that I kind of feel like I wished it into existence!


Eyeshadow -- GDE Social Suicide (January OTM.  I won't describe it here in case anyone else is subscribing and doesn't want the shade description ruined, but I don't think the shade name will give anything away here) and Surprise! (November OTM extra)
Eyeliner -- UD 24/7 pencil in Ink
Eyeshadow base -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
Lips (basically just for the bus ride to work since I inevitably change colors three times before lunch) -- GDE Hydraglaze in Social Butterfly (new product sent as a preview in the January OTM bag!)
Blush -- essence Metal Glam liquid blush (I kind of want to wear something pinker and cooler, but there's just something about this one that makes me want to wear it every day!)
Highlighter -- essence Metal Glam pressed powder highlighter
BB cream -- the only one I wear in the autumn-through-spring:  Missha Perfect Cover in #21
Perfume -- All Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, all from the Mad Tea Party section, depending on what seems least likely to trigger what I refer to as The Quease that particular day (and I have stories about every single one but the first on this list): Queen Alice, Eat Me, Alice, and Cheshire Cat.  I have more MTP scents (plus two very limited oils that the Lab made for an Alice exhibit at an art gallery that are not in the MTP section.  One was a Kickstarter reward -- and they only made something like fifty bottles of this one, so it's super rare -- for supporting their exhibition catalog, and the other was one that was created for their opening night that I was able to purchase on its own even though I couldn't go to the gallery), but these are the ones I've decided to go with this week!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 13, 2014)

Also I finally hit pan on an eyeshadow!!! Naked Basics WOS has pan peeking out. I don't remember hitting pan on eyeshadow in the last 15 years!


----------



## MUMami (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also I finally hit pan on an eyeshadow!!! Naked Basics WOS has pan peeking out. I don't remember hitting pan on eyeshadow in the last 15 years!



way to go!


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I added UD 24/7 liner in Covet this week. I've had it a few months but never wore it! Thanks to stash shopping I found out that Covet makes these brown eyes pop! Love it!!! It's an emerald/hunter green color. It was a great find.
Ooohhh, sounds pretty! I might have to find this color.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also I finally hit pan on an eyeshadow!!! Naked Basics WOS has pan peeking out. I don't remember hitting pan on eyeshadow in the last 15 years!
woooo!!! congrats!

I can see the dent in "naked" from my naked palette growing, and today I thought "aw... I'll be sad when this is all gone." I think I might have just really found my HG blending color. 

@princess2010  That sounds like a lovely color! I'd totally look for something similar but I'm trying to stay away from getting anything I can't wear to work...as it seems that's the only time I actually wear MU.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alright, I started out just picking eye shadows, but I'm all in now. Here are my picks (I started on Monday) I'd like to use up some sample size items to get rid of some things.

Primer - Laura Geller Spackle (deluxe sample size)

Foundation - Cover Girl tone rehab

Highlighter - Clinique up-lighting (deluxe sample)

Bronzer - Clinique sunkissed (deluxe sample)

Blush - Mia Bellezza (from sub box)

Powder Mally Poreless Perfection (HG item)

Eyes

primer UDPP anti-aging (deluxe sample)

Eye shadow - only using my LancÃ´me eye shadows this week.

Mascara - Maybelline Lash Stiletto (HG item)

Brows - Tarte Amazonian clay

Eyeliner - I honestly can't decide - maybe I'll try to stick to my UD 24/7 pencils.

Concealer - Benefit Fakeup (HG item)


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh! I forgot lips!  Hmm... since I'm using LancÃ´me eye shadows, I'll stick to LancÃ´me lipsticks or gloss.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 14, 2014)

Sadly, I am already going to throw away the Korres primer and go back to my Urban Decay. I now have these little itchy bumps where I applied it so I am assuming that it what caused it. Also, it smells like rotten fruit so I am just going to take the $3 (Thank you TjMaxx) loss.

I was really looking forward to trying my first Korres product, but this was not a good first impression. I will stick to more traditional makeup next time I want to try a brand. I don't want to say anything bad about them though, I should've known better about my sensitive skin and I don't even have oily skin. I just like the shine reducer aspect, but only Urban Decay does it for me apparently.


----------



## katcole (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been doing this Monday club for awhile and I got rid of some makeup I didnt like, and now I  found out I really do need some  eye shadow, realistically yes I do. I think  though Im going to plug through this month use what I have and see what  Ipsy sends me next month. I get a eye shadow pencil and lip balm(giving   the lips  stuff away)this month but its  still in the same colors I have.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 14, 2014)

I forgot to post my weekly picks. Heres what I have been using since Monday

The Balm Put a Lid on It Sample

Smashbox Photo Finish Sample

Benefit Fake Up Sample..hope to finish this weel 

Jouer Lip Enhancer Sample

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 

Clinique CC Cream

Physicians Formula BB Powder 

MAC Brow Set...I think its almost gone

Urban Decay Liner Zero

Z Palette filled with Too Faced, Stila and MAC eyeshadows

Too Faced Blush in my Z Palette

Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam

Josie Maran Lip Gloss 

Loreal Everpure UV Protect Spray


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sadly, I am already going to throw away the Korres primer and go back to my Urban Decay. I now have these little itchy bumps where I applied it so I am assuming that it what caused it. Also, it smells like rotten fruit so I am just going to take the $3 (Thank you TjMaxx) loss.

I was really looking forward to trying my first Korres product, but this was not a good first impression. I will stick to more traditional makeup next time I want to try a brand. I don't want to say anything bad about them though, I should've known better about my sensitive skin and I don't even have oily skin. I just like the shine reducer aspect, but only Urban Decay does it for me apparently.
Korres items are meant to be natural, I heard, and I can imagine if you got it at TJ Maxx it was perhaps already expired...since TJM sells overstock, basically....it could be they failed to sell it within the amount of time for its natural ingredients shelf life... i had tried 3 of their liquid lipsticks and quite enjoyed them, they smelled nice and fruity, but after opening one back up after 6 months, it smelled like rotten berries...so I can understand.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Korres items are meant to be natural, I heard, and I can imagine if you got it at TJ Maxx it was perhaps already expired...since TJM sells overstock, basically....it could be they failed to sell it within the amount of time for its natural ingredients shelf life... i had tried 3 of their liquid lipsticks and quite enjoyed them, they smelled nice and fruity, but after opening one back up after 6 months, it smelled like rotten berries...so I can understand.
Yea I was wondering if that was the case. I didn't see a date on it or anything but it is a lesson learned. I don't even know why I used it. Not to be egotistical or anything but I have great skin. I don't need foundation or BB cream so why I used it is beyond me. I just like the idea of products sometimes. I'll just be on the lookout next time.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2014)

> Yea I was wondering if that was the case. I didn't see a date on it or anything but it is a lesson learned. I don't even know why I used it. Not to be egotistical or anything but I have great skin. I don't need foundation or BB cream so why I used it is beyond me. I just like the idea of products sometimes. I'll just be on the lookout next time.


 Do you have a smartphone? Even if you don't, bookmark this: checkcosmetic.net It will give you the manufacture/expiration date of makeup, lotion, moisturizer, etc.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you have a smartphone? Even if you don't, bookmark this: checkcosmetic.net

It will give you the manufacture/expiration date of makeup, lotion, moisturizer, etc.
Oh thank you! I will make sure I use that.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you have a smartphone? Even if you don't, bookmark this: checkcosmetic.net

It will give you the manufacture/expiration date of makeup, lotion, moisturizer, etc.
This is the most helpful thing I've seen all day!!! This will be definitely helpful in the future.


----------



## QueCera (Jan 16, 2014)

I actually set these aside on Wednesday, but haven't had time to list them yet. Here's what I'll be wearing for the rest of this week and all of next week.


primer: Benefit porefessional (deluxe size)
foundation: Tarte BB primer (I have to mix light and medium)
powder: Tarte airbrush powder
eyeshadow: UD Naked 2 palette
eye primer: UD primer potion
brows: Anastasia brow whiz
mascara: Lancome hypnose star
highlight: Becca shimmering skin perfector
concealer: Tarte amazonian clay concealer
corrector: Bobbi Brown in light peach
blush: Tarte exposed
eyeliner: Stila liquid liner

And I plan on finishing a Marc Jacobs Dot sample in the next few days.

Hopefully this will help me put a dent in my stash, especially my eyeshadows!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 16, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing what products other people are using. I love this thread.... so much fun.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 17, 2014)

So, I'm straying from my plan today and using UD N3, cause it's my birthday and that's what I want to wear.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm straying from my plan today and using UD N3, cause it's my birthday and that's what I want to wear.




HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY T OYOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KRIS!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU~ 





You're allowed to do anything you want on your birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you have a lovely one!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY T OYOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KRIS!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU~ 





You're allowed to do anything you want on your birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you have a lovely one!
Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 17, 2014)

> So, I'm straying from my plan today and using UD N3, cause it's my birthday and that's what I want to wear. :icon_smil


 Happy birthday!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

Heeey, my birthday is this coming Tuesday, and I've been saving my N3 palette's first use for it! Part of my thinking: Birthday suit = naked = Naked 3.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 17, 2014)

> Heeey, my birthday is this coming Tuesday, and I've been saving my N3 palette's first use for it! Part of my thinking: Birthday suit = naked = Naked 3.


 Now that's my kind of thinking!


----------



## page5 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My picks for next week are a Philosophy eyeshadow duo, Estee Lauder eye liner that was a GWP, Tocca Margaux parfum, and my foil sample is smashbox photo finish primer. I may add another product but I really want to focus on the eye products this week and decide if I like them or not.

Well, I had two winners from the three products I tried out this week. The Philosophy eyeshadow duo is being tossed. The colors are not very pigmented and they are too powdery for my preference. They also fade, even with primer. I have near dupes of the colors in other palettes and better quality products. 

The EL liner was a pleasant surprise. It is a small travel size and I am keeping it in my purse for the occasional touch up. 

Loved the Tocca Margaux! Unforunately, it was a vial and the third day I wore it some ran down the side of the vial and the darn thing slipped right out of my hands. My comforter smells heavenly, lol, but my sample is empty. I've been using up another sample, Yogini by Harvey Prince. Yogini is a funny scent, some days I like it and some days I abhor it. I'm liking it today, but not enough to purchase.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heeey, my birthday is this coming Tuesday, and I've been saving my N3 palette's first use for it! Part of my thinking: Birthday suit = naked = Naked 3.
Awesome!! I love it. I really love N3!

Happy Birthday in advance!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I had two winners from the three products I tried out this week. The Philosophy eyeshadow duo is being tossed. The colors are not very pigmented and they are too powdery for my preference. They also fade, even with primer. I have near dupes of the colors in other palettes and better quality products. 

The EL liner was a pleasant surprise. It is a small travel size and I am keeping it in my purse for the occasional touch up. 

Loved the Tocca Margaux! Unforunately, it was a vial and the third day I wore it some ran down the side of the vial and the darn thing slipped right out of my hands. My comforter smells heavenly, lol, but my sample is empty. I've been using up another sample, Yogini by Harvey Prince. Yogini is a funny scent, some days I like it and some days I abhor it. I'm liking it today, but not enough to purchase. 
Estee Lauder pencil liners have become a favorite of mine!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm at my vanity so I will do my Monday list a little earlier. On deck for this week is: Starlooks brow kit Starlooks Barbie pink hd fluid blush Urban decay revolution lipstick in rapture Stila All Day Illuminating balm Kat Von D lock it foundation Chella highlighter pencil Stay don't stray eye primer (sample I'm trying to finish) Benefits They're Real mascara Loreal infallible lacquer liner 24h in blackest black Loreal Paris Carbon black telescopic liquid liner LORAC pro palette (no specific colors) Nars lipgloss in Gold Digger Lip liner in cover girl mink


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 18, 2014)

So I'm going to post my first list, I got it ready a little early. I changed out my makeup bag to give me better access to the products, this one has a bigger opening to make it easier to see everything when I'm half awake in the morning, lol. This week my picks are: Avon Magix face perfector Elf pressed powder Benefit watt's up highlighter Elf healthy glow bronzing powder Too faced shadow insurance Benefit they're real mascara Chella brow gel Elf eyeliner &amp; shadow sticks in basic/brown and plum/purple Mark Kay satin lips lip mask &amp; lip balm Revlon colorburst lipgloss samples in hot pink &amp; peach parfait Avon glazeware lipstick in coral goddess And I am trying two new products, Melvita rose floral water and a foil of Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 19, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished/used for the first time:

 

Primerâ€”Hourglass Veil Mineral Primerâ€”really like this, was still about half full but dropped the bottle on the bathroom floor and it shattered (glass bottle).  On my list to repurchase once I get through my primer samples.

 

Foundationâ€”Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm Nude Glowâ€”liked the texture, shade was a bit dark and I mixed it with lotion to sheer it up.  Would consider it in the future in the right shade.

 

Blushâ€”Tarte Cheek Tint in Achioteâ€”really enjoyed using a cream blushâ€”color blended really well and had better lasting power than powders

 

Bronzerâ€”Too Faced Park Avenue Princess Matteâ€”liked that there was no shimmer.  

 

Eye Primer--Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Baseâ€”works as well as Urban Decay.  This sample seems to go on a little thicker than UD.

 

Perfumeâ€”Trish McEvoy Precious Pink Jasmineâ€”yummy, light scent

 

My picks for this week:

Primer â€“ Nars Radiance Enhancing Pro-Prime (foil) and Sephora Anti-Shine Foundation Primer (sample)

Foundation -- Kate Somerville Illumikate CC Cream (foil)

Blush â€“ ELF All Over Color Pink Lemonadeâ€”tried cream blush for the first time last week, will try out this color for the week 

Highlighter â€“ Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator (received a FS in a BB a few months ago and havenâ€™t tried it yet)  

Bronzer: Benefit Hoola (same as last week) 

Eyeshadow â€“ Trish McEvoy Shell, Gilded Lily, Gilded Taupe, Rose Quartz, Tawny

Eyeliner â€“ Trish McEvoy Eye Definer/Liner in Black, Deep Aubergine, Midnight Diamond  

Eye Primerâ€”Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base sample (will use up the sample)

Mascaraâ€”testing for Lâ€™oreal    

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion, Lancome Gloss in Love sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Stick in Brooklyn (stick with this trio for another week)

Perfumeâ€”Trish McEvoy Precious Pink Jasmine sample (use up) &amp; Calvin Klein Contradiction full size


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 19, 2014)

I weirdly want to go for a natural eye look this week, which is weird for me but my picks this week are:


Eyeshadow: Dior Rose Collection Palette, Sassy from TheBalm NudeTude Palette. I am determined to hit pan!
Eyeliner: Urban Decay Uzi and Empire. They are down to itty bitty stumps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to miss Uzi until April when I can buy another one.
Blush: Physicians Formula Happy Booster in Natural
Bronzer: Pixi in Summertime. I am gonna hit pan on that eyeshadow or this bronzer one way or another. I NEED TO HIT PAN ON SOMETHING! ;igd;usgf
Mascara: Urban Decay Supercurl. Never tried this, I am hoping it holds up to the BadGal lash. i love that stuff!
Lips: Marc Jacobs in Overprotected, MAC Cherry, MAC Russian Red, and Revlon Peach Parfait. I will finish that lipstick!
Nails: MAC Vintage Vamp. MY HG! I am hoping to use this up by April so I can buy a full size
Perfume: Bellisma by Blumarine. Never gonna use up any of my full size but I'll at least try and get use out of them
I am going to add hair products too. I am a quick blow dry and brush it out and go kind of girl, but I need to start styling it.


Hair: Rusk Being Sexy Cream
All my other makeup is the same as last week


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I weirdly want to go for a natural eye look this week, which is weird for me but my picks this week are:


Revlon Peach Parfait. I will finish that lipstick!
 those darn lip butters take so freaking long to finish! I am still working on pink truffle, and I got it over a year ago.

it's part of the reason why I don't get into lip products, no matter how beautiful they are --- I don't go through lippies nearly fast enough.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 19, 2014)

I love Pink Truffle. I panned pink Truffle and sugar Plum last year. I'm on a no buy this year and I should have bought another before starting it!


----------



## katielp (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone heard of the Dave Ramsey method of getting out of debt? I think it's called the snowball method. Basically you start with your smallest amount of debt pay it off then pay off your next smallest...something like that. But it's supposed to build momentum and like your happy because you feel like your accomplishing something. Anyway- that's what my plan is for all my beauty supplies. I'm going to start off with my smallest samples of each finish those, then deluxe samples, then finally into my full size products. I've organized my products into categories and in size order (ocd much?!) So when I finish a sample I move onto the next. I'm pretty pleased with my system to actually use up samples!! Anyway- For face makeup It cosmetics cc cream (love this but it's so expensive. Once this is gone I think ill purchase nyx's new bb cream...tried the tester at ulta and it seemed really nice) Laura gellar face powder and blush Eyes Bare minerals primer sample Bh revealed pallete sample Clinique mascara Lips Almost finished tube of bebe lip balm and whatever loreal lipstick I have in my purse


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Pink Truffle. I panned pink Truffle and sugar Plum last year. I'm on a no buy this year and I should have bought another before starting it!
it's a beautiful color! but I am one of those people that I don't reapply lippies throughout the day and I know Pink Truffle fades on me after about an hour or so...so the process on that one is SLOWWWWWW. I have Fig, which is a gorgeous color, and I'm telling myself that's the next one. I need to use up.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 19, 2014)

Last week sucked in terms of using all of the items I had set aside.




 I ended up falling in love with the look I created with a few on Monday and basically wore that for the entire week. But at least I rediscovered some products that are moving into holy grail territory. This week I'm going to keep my picks under 5 items to ensure they all get used:

-MAC Shadester sculpting powder (Now that I'm panning the heck out of Hoola, I want to make a dent in this one to see if I can get by with it before I go get a Hoola replacement)

-MAC Hot Tahiti Lipstick

-NARS Madly

-Bobbi Brown Gold Dust eyeshadow

-MAC Powersurge Eye Kohl


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 19, 2014)

> it's a beautiful color! but I am one of those people that I don't reapply lippies throughout the day and I know Pink Truffle fades on me after about an hour or so...so the process on that one is SLOWWWWWW. I have Fig, which is a gorgeous color, and I'm telling myself that's the next one. I need to use up.Â


I love Pink Truffle. I panned pink Truffle and sugar Plum last year. I'm on a no buy this year and I should have bought another before starting it! I reapply tons which I probably why I go through them! I've been dying for Fig. I have never had any lipstick last on my for more than 30 minutes. I'm always drinking something so it comes off. I don't even both factoring wear time into lipstick/lipgloss purchases anymore! I wish I had all the lip butters. To the person who mentioned Dave Ramsey, I have been doing that for a few years and it's a good way to pay off debt.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those darn lip butters take so freaking long to finish! I am still working on pink truffle, and I got it over a year ago.

it's part of the reason why I don't get into lip products, no matter how beautiful they are --- I don't go through lippies nearly fast enough. 
I bought mine over a year ago and it was my first lipstick. I used to wear it everyday and then I went on a major hardcore lipstick spree. Now have over 40...oops...so it went on the back burner. I dug it out though because I am determined to finish it. I don't particularly like the feeling of it though. The sparkle makes it feel gritty. I love the color though. I saw a picture of Emma Stone wearing it and I have a girl crush on her therefore I had to buy it. Weirdly I get compliments all the time saying I look like her, I don't see it, but maybe there is something to the lipstick lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 19, 2014)

My items for this week: 

*Skin Serum:*  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum

*Eye moisturizer*:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

*Retinol: * Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

*Face Primer:*  My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer

*Eye Primer*:  UD Anti-Aging Eyeshadow Base

*Foundation:*  Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude and Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (will probably mix the two)

*Eye Shadows:*  UD Smoked palette , Wet 'n Wild Comfort Zone palette

*Eyeliners:*  Estee Lauder Kajal pencil in Blackened Cocoa, Urban Decay Stash

*Mascara:*  Lancome Definicils

*Brows: * Benefit Brows a Go-Go and Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

*Blush*:  Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hr Blush in Peaceful and The All Natural Face Cream Blush in Persimmon

*Finishing powder:*  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

*Lip products: * Estee Lauder lip gloss in Pink Innocence, Lauren Brooke Cosmetiques Winterberry lip gloss, Le Metier de Beaute Hydra-Creme lipstick in Cashmere


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Finished a couple of items from last week, yay! This week, I picked a couple of different options for lips and eyeshadow so I have a more neutral option and a vibrant option for each.

This week's choices:

Makeup:

Missha M Perfect Cover BB cream (the remainder of a tube I've scraped into a pot)

Jane Iredale pressed powder (sample)

UDPP sample

Coastal Scents eyeshadow sample quads (3 different ones, I couldn't choose...sets 7, 25, and 26)

elf shimmer eyeliner in purple and Estee Lauder pencil in Blackened Cocoa

pixi mascara sample (don't like this and want to use it up!)

theBalm hot mama blush sample 

UD lipstick sample in Obsessed

ModelCo nude lipliner

Pixi magic tink tint in Happy Thoughts

Skincare:

eclos cleanser

Rx Skin Therapy firming serum

Babor calm &amp; relax cream

Radical Skincare exfoliating pads

dremu oil

JR Watkins hand and cuticle salve


----------



## BSquared (Jan 19, 2014)

Alright I'm gonna join this thread because I am taking too long in the morning to decide and I need to use some stuff up. So here we go! Moisturizer: origins plantscription sample I'm trying to use up Primer: benefit porefessional, this never changes. Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay powder foundation sample. This is SO CLOSE to being gone I don't think it'll last a week, so once it is I'll move back to covergirl 3 in 1 (my usual) Eye primer: UDPP anti aging. Sample. I hate this but I'm determined to use it up. Eyes/blush/bronzer: too faced a few of my favorite things palette. This is getting neglected and I need to go back to it Eyeliner: sephora waterproof eye pencil in brown Powder: Laura mercier setting powder sample Lips: urban decay native/Revlon colorburst in strawberry shortcake (I am SO CLOSE to using this up....I'm gonna throw a party when I do, not sure I've EVER used up a lippy!) Mascara: too faced better than sex mascara on top. Covergirl clump crusher on bottom (I think this is on it's last legs too). Side note: does anyone else use stuff until it's ALMOST gone and then just leave like a tiny bit left to languish and never be used?? It's like I'm scared of empties. Hoping this thread will help me get over that!!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Side note: does anyone else use stuff until it's ALMOST gone and then just leave like a tiny bit left to languish and never be used?? It's like I'm scared of empties. Hoping this thread will help me get over that!!

I love empties. They make me smile and let me know when I've found a worth while product. I also try really hard to use up all the foils, perfume samples, deluxe samples and minis that come into my life as soon as I get them so they dont end up piling up. Start on the small things and work your way up to full size items


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 19, 2014)

Monday Club Success!

I started using my Vasanti Brighten Up! sample because of this thread, I'm happy to report it's ALL GONE!  (OK, not "happy", because I love it and WANT MOAR, but I need to build up some Birchbox points first!)  I'm going to use some other exfoliating samples just to make sure Brighten Up is my HG, but I'm pretty sure it's true love.

Thanks, @meaganola !


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

I've had this week picked out for a month!  Tuesday is my birthday, and birthday suit = naked, so Naked 3 time it is!


Eyeshadow -- UD Naked3 palette
Eyeliner -- UD N3 double-ended liner
Eye base -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (I *might* try NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base since I got that in the Sephora perks set, but I've gotten so used to Barely Branded that I might *intend* to use something else and completely forget since I just automatically reach for that little glass jar now!)
Blush -- NARS Orgasm
Highlighter -- NARS Illuminator in Copacabana
Lipstick -- Make Up For Ever in N9
Lipgloss -- NARS in Gold Digger

The only one of these things that I've used beyond swatching is Barely Branded (well, okay, and then there's my beloved Missha Perfect Cover bb cream in #21, but that does not vary, so I don't bother listing it here).  I don't know why I bought it in the first place because it's *not* the sort of color I would normally wear.  I think I was buying Nude Pink (the holiday LE) during buy-one-get-one-half-price (or maybe even free) and grabbed BB because, meh, it looks like it would make a nice goes-with-anything base, and if there's a special like that, I can't get just one, and I had gone to the store that day with the specific intent to get Nude Pink, so there we go.  I think it's been the only thing I've used as a base since the beginning of the month.  I love UD Primer Potion in Sin, but that hasn't really gone very well with the colors I've been wearing, but Barely Branded goes with *everything*.  I haven't even taken the seal of Nude Pink yet. 

(Oh, and nails.  Tuesday nails will be OPI Absolutely Alice.  They're my birthday tradition even if they don't go with anything else I'm wearing because I'm more than a little obsessed with Alice.  I'm not sure what I'm doing the rest of the week, though!  I need to get that sorted out so I'm not staring blankly at my polishes when I'm exhausted Tuesday evening after work.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm incredibly stressed out -- I was looking for a micro SD card and somehow in the process of doing that I must have misplaced my large powder brush. It would honestly never bug me this much because I misplace things all the time, but it's like I can't catch a break today! I've looked everywhere and cannot find it. that and I know it will make tomorrow quite a living hell when it comes to getting ready. BAH! I'm so irritated I don't even want to think about getting ready tomorrow.

Anyway, choices:

eyes: naked palette, stila liquid eyeliner pen, whatever mascara I have open at the moment. I don't rotate through them.
face: shiseido lifting foundation, mac studio fix powder.
blush: elf in tickled pink.  tarte achiote.

lips: chap stick, me thinks.

I think there's going to be a trip to ulta, and low-buy be damned. I need a replacement brush.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

My picks for the week: Eyes: Naked 3 palette Naked 3 dual ended eyeliner UD Antiaging primer potion Maybelline Nude Pink color tattoo as a base (some days at least) Avon Super Drama wp mascara Benefit hi browÂ  Benefit Gimme Brow NYX yellow under eye concealer Face: Avon Ideal Flawless BB cream Avon Ideal Luminous blush in Heavenly Pink &amp; Maybelline Dream Bouncy blush (for a bit of variety) Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder Hoola Bronzer Elf shimmering facial whip highlighter Lips: MAC Syrup MAC Twig Avon ExtraLasting lipgloss in Never Gone Mauve Nails: Avon Gel finish in Very Berry


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had this week picked out for a month!  Tuesday is my birthday, and birthday suit = naked, so Naked 3 time it is!


Eyeshadow -- UD Naked3 palette
Eyeliner -- UD N3 double-ended liner
Eye base -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (I *might* try NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base since I got that in the Sephora perks set, but I've gotten so used to Barely Branded that I might *intend* to use something else and completely forget since I just automatically reach for that little glass jar now!)
Blush -- NARS Orgasm
Highlighter -- NARS Illuminator in Copacabana
Lipstick -- Make Up For Ever in N9
Lipgloss -- NARS in Gold Digger

The only one of these things that I've used beyond swatching is Barely Branded (well, okay, and then there's my beloved Missha Perfect Cover bb cream in #21, but that does not vary, so I don't bother listing it here).  I don't know why I bought it in the first place because it's *not* the sort of color I would normally wear.  I think I was buying Nude Pink (the holiday LE) during buy-one-get-one-half-price (or maybe even free) and grabbed BB because, meh, it looks like it would make a nice goes-with-anything base, and if there's a special like that, I can't get just one, and I had gone to the store that day with the specific intent to get Nude Pink, so there we go.  I think it's been the only thing I've used as a base since the beginning of the month.  I love UD Primer Potion in Sin, but that hasn't really gone very well with the colors I've been wearing, but Barely Branded goes with *everything*.  I haven't even taken the seal of Nude Pink yet. 

(Oh, and nails.  Tuesday nails will be OPI Absolutely Alice.  They're my birthday tradition even if they don't go with anything else I'm wearing because I'm more than a little obsessed with Alice.  I'm not sure what I'm doing the rest of the week, though!  I need to get that sorted out so I'm not staring blankly at my polishes when I'm exhausted Tuesday evening after work.)
Happy early birthday!  Sounds like a plan!  Wondering how you like the UD Naked 3 eyeliner.  I've been looking at it, but I've heard mixed reviews.  The colors look lovely!!!


----------



## chladnis (Jan 19, 2014)

I love this thread! I have been looking for a way to use up some samples and to get ready quicker in the morning.

My picks for the week are.

Face Primer: Bare Minerals Prime Time (sample)

Foundation: Tarte BB Cream (almost empty) or Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation

Eye Primer: Nars Pro-Prime or UD Primer (samples)

Eye Shadow: Too Faced Chocolate Bar (Just picked this up and am so excited to use it! This was the only item allowed during my no buy, plus I used a JC Penney gift card!)

Eye Liner: UD 24/7 liner in either West, Corrupt, or Riot

Eye Brows: Anastasia clear brow gel (sample)

Blush: Either NYX cream blush in Boho Chic or Sonia Kashuk in Lilly.

Bronzer: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil

Highlighter: Buxom Divine Goddess (sample)

Lip Gloss: Buxom Lip Polish in either Sugar or Kate.

Perfume: Gucci Guily or DKNY Be Delicious Skin (both samples)

I have hit major pan on the blushes and have been trying to use them up, but I'm kind of getting sick of the colors. Will probably switch them out next week. Hopefully I will finish up all the samples this week. I have been doing really well with using up my sample hoard...I mean stash.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm incredibly stressed out -- I was looking for a micro SD card and somehow in the process of doing that I must have misplaced my large powder brush. It would honestly never bug me this much because I misplace things all the time, but it's like I can't catch a break today! I've looked everywhere and cannot find it. that and I know it will make tomorrow quite a living hell when it comes to getting ready. BAH! I'm so irritated I don't even want to think about getting ready tomorrow.

Anyway, choices:

eyes: naked palette, stila liquid eyeliner pen, whatever mascara I have open at the moment. I don't rotate through them.
face: shiseido lifting foundation, mac studio fix powder.
blush: elf in tickled pink.  tarte achiote.

lips: chap stick, me thinks.

I think there's going to be a trip to ulta, and low-buy be damned. I need a replacement brush. 


After having gone through my items. I edited my list (and even took a picture!) for my items this week. It's now one specific "look" and basically boiled down to "natural" for this week.

here's the list:

 1. Shiseido lifting foundation with SPF 17

2. Mac studio fix powder.

3. Maybelline bad to the bronze color tattoo eyeshadow

4. A self made inglot palette with my every day colors: mac coquette (eyebrows), Nyx Confession (eyebrows), Mac Brun (soft eyeliner), Mac cork (blending) and Brule (highlight)

5. My beauty addiction eyeshadow in French vanilla (inner corner eye highlight)

6. Cover girl lashblast volume mascara

7. And a beautiful scent: bath and body works body butter in warm vanilla sugar for my dry body bits that also acts as perfume!

I've started an instagram account where I post pictures of my items and this helps me get even more excited about using my items ... because it kind of feels like looking at my items on a beauty blog, all fashionable and pretty/well selected... I don't know, random mind trick but I like to see them grouped that way. it also feels like i'm keeping a record of "looks" or combinations...at some point I will probably go back and see what worked and what didn't. (click for a bigger pic).


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I have hit major pan on the blushes and have been trying to use them up, but I'm kind of getting sick of the colors. Will probably switch them out next week. Hopefully I will finish up all the samples this week. I have been doing really well with using up my sample hoard...I mean stash.


 This is what happened to me. I have a blush that is so close to being finished but I'm so tired of using it and wanting to use some of my other blushes, I'm taking a little break from using it.


----------



## katielp (Jan 19, 2014)

> After having gone through my items. I edited my list (and even took a picture!) for my items this week. It's now one specific "look" and basically boiled down to "natural" for this week. here's the list: Â 1. Shiseido lifting foundation with SPF 17 2. Mac studio fix powder. 3. Maybelline bad to the bronze color tattoo eyeshadow 4. A self made inglot palette with my every day colors: mac coquette (eyebrows), Nyx Confession (eyebrows), Mac Brun (soft eyeliner), Mac cork (blending) and Brule (highlight) 5. My beauty addiction eyeshadow in French vanilla (inner corner eye highlight) 6. Cover girl lashblast volume mascara 7. And a beautiful scent: bath and body works body butter in warm vanilla sugar for my dry body bits that also acts as perfume! I've started an instagram account where I post pictures of my items and this helps me get even more excited about using my items ... because it kind of feels like looking at my items on a beauty blog, all fashionable and pretty/well selected... I don't know, random mind trick but I like to see them grouped that way. it also feels like i'm keeping a record of "looks" or combinations...at some point I will probably go back and see what worked and what didn't. (click for a bigger pic).


 I LOVE that idea!! I've been working on kind of a similar idea. My ultimate goal would is to get my makeup area to be a really pretty get ready station...instead of just a lot of product in drawers! So right now I'm working on using up and organizing!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE that idea!! I've been working on kind of a similar idea. My ultimate goal would is to get my makeup area to be a really pretty get ready station...instead of just a lot of product in drawers! So right now I'm working on using up and organizing!
it definitely helps, huh?! honestly, I'm all for anything that makes the whole process more enjoyable. Sometimes it's something as little as tricking your mind into seeing your items in a new light (more akin to the new shiny! glossy look that new products seem to have....) so that shopping the stash truly feels like SHOPPING, and also so that those gems hiding away don't get neglected.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

@ jaylilee, I love that Instagram idea! I'm too tech illiterate to figure out how to do that.ðŸ˜• And don't feel bad about buying a new brush. That doesn't count as a purchase during a no buy. It's replacing a necessity.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@ jaylilee, I love that Instagram idea! I'm too tech illiterate to figure out how to do that.ðŸ˜•
And don't feel bad about buying a new brush. That doesn't count as a purchase during a no buy. It's replacing a necessity.

It's not too hard, honestly! send me a PM if you want to know more of the "technical end" though really, it just boils down to taking a picture on my phone with the bright white lights from my lamp on 






Hubby came in and said he'll take me to Ulta after we go to the gym, so we're replacing it and I'm not going to feel bad about it -- I can't  wait until the brush randomly appears again (or my cat decides to bat it out from wherever it is).


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 19, 2014)

I almost forgot to do this today! I totally broke the bejesus out of my no buy this weekend, but I'm taking it one day at a time lol! Primer-Smashbox Photo Finish sample tube Foundation-Tarte Marajuca Miracle Powder-Maybelline Fit Me Eye Primer-UDPP Shadow-the three in the adorable Benefit "cutest nudist" set I picked up Liner-Stila Oscar Fish Blush-Stila palette again Lips-Revlon matte balms in Sultry and Elusive


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I almost forgot to do this today! I totally broke the bejesus out of my no buy this weekend, but I'm taking it one day at a time lol!
One day at a time is all we can do. Else we'd drive ourselves batty!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 19, 2014)

I have started putting my picks in a basket every week instead of just making a mental note of which products to use. It has made getting ready a lot faster because I don't have to choose the products every morning!

Face:

Smashbox Photofinish primer 

Maybelline Age Rewind Eraser in Neutralizer and Brightener

Koh Gen Do foundation samples

ELF Tone Correcting Powder

NYC bronzer in Sunny

thebalm Stainiac 

Benefit Watt's Up 

Eyes:

NYX eye pencil in Milk

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink

NYC HD Color Trio in Streets Paved in Gold

Rimmel ScandalEyes pencil in Nude

Ardency Inn eyeliner pen

Benefit They're Real mascara 

Clinique lash doubling mascara

Ulta eyebrow pencil

Essence clear brow gel

Lips: 

Chapstick

NYC Applelicious balm in Pink Lady


----------



## page5 (Jan 19, 2014)

This week I'm trying out Clarins primer deluxe sample, jane Iredale lippie in Tokyo, Stila all over liquid luminizer, and finishing up the yogini perfume sample. I need to research the luminizer because it is a product I haven't used much. My foil is a boscia gel cleanser - I used it tonight and really liked it. I should get 1-2 more uses out of this foil.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not too hard, honestly! send me a PM if you want to know more of the "technical end" though really, it just boils down to taking a picture on my phone with the bright white lights from my lamp on 





Hubby came in and said he'll take me to Ulta after we go to the gym, so we're replacing it and I'm not going to feel bad about it -- I can't  wait until the brush randomly appears again (or my cat decides to bat it out from wherever it is). 
I love that idea! We should #themondayclub so we can find each others pictures!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

How about #mutmondayclub? #themondayclub is already in use, mainly for a UK pub event of some sort. I have A Thing against piggybacking on hashtags if they're already being used for something else.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds good to me! #mutmondayclub


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Happy early birthday! Â Sounds like a plan! Â Wondering how you like the UD Naked 3 eyeliner. Â I've been looking at it, but I've heard mixed reviews. Â The colors look lovely!!!


 I know your question about the N3 liner wad directed at Megan, but I've had the liner since November and I love it. I reach for it more than any other liner since I received it. The colors are great, it glides on, and it's blendable. Hope that helps.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that idea! We should #themondayclub so we can find each others pictures!

Something like that! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How about #mutmondayclub? #themondayclub is already in use, mainly for a UK pub event of some sort. I have A Thing against piggybacking on hashtags if they're already being used for something else.
Oops.. .I had already tagged my post with #themondayclub without even checking the tag lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2014)

Permanent: Pixi Bronzer UD primer potion Chella Eyebrow Pencil Kat Von D Tattoo Liner Buxom Mascara (Mascara &amp; Liner will be thrown away at the end of January) Samples, Using up: Benefit Porefessional Primer MUFE HD Powder Jouer Matte Mousture Tint in Nude Willa Lavender Wipes Lady Gaga Fame (small spray vial) Rotation: CK One Face Makeup in Sand (once Jouer is gone) UD 24/7 Liners in Corrupt &amp; Gunmetal Lippies: Lipstick Queen Medieval, NYX Goddess, Model Co Dusk Til Dawn, UD 69 The Balm Hot Mama blush Various GDE Eyeshadows (in sample baggies) My goals: find a good FOUNDATION for days when BB cream isn't enough, use up several "almost gone" samples!


----------



## nin5in (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be using my L.A. Colors Shimmering Loose Eyeshadow in Lollipop. It's a light candy pink color, and the container is cracked, so I got to use this.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 20, 2014)

In terms of my picks from last week, I did pretty well! I used the Too Faced Naked Eye palette all week and found that pretty difficult--not enough matte/transition shades for my liking to create daily professional looks, so I pretty much stayed with two looks all week. Ready for some variety this week!
I also weirdly had a great week with empties! Some things just happened to finish at the same time, plus some foils. Here's what I finished up this week: Marc Jacobs Honey perfume sample, Macademia shampoo and conditioner foils (liked these!), Shea Terra African Black Soap full size! (liked this enough but I don't think it is my HG), Ole Henriksen Pure Truth Vitamin C Oil deluxe sample (loved this, but need to use up my oils/serums stash before purchasing), and Origins Plantscription SPF 25 foil. Phew! Such a good week for empties!
 
And finally, here are my picks for the week:
*BB Cream:* Stila BB Cream deluxe sample

*Powder:* Bare Minerals mineral veil (this is old and from when I used to use minerals, but still works as a finishing powder)

*Blush:* Tarte Off the Cuff palette, focusing on Dazzled and Dollface

*Eye primer:* UDPP Anti-Aging sample

*Eye shadow: *Naked 3! (after not loving my pick last week, decided to reward myself with something I know I love!)

*Eye liner: *MUFE in black and champagne

*Lips: *Fresh Sugar in Honey, Tarte Lipsurgence Matte in Destined (need to figure out a way to use bold lip colors in my everyday life--probably blotting?)

*Perfume:* Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensee sample, Elizabeth and James white scent

*Foils: *Boscia oil-free cleanser (forget the name) foil, Kiehl's BB Cream foil

*New skincare *(I stick with these until they are done): Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Serum deluxe sample and Origins Checks and Balances cleanser deluxe sample.

Things that stay the same until I finish them up: mascara (Blinc Amplified right now), eyebrow stuff (Benefit Gimme Brow), under-eye concealer if needed (Benefit Fake Up), and other skincare.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 20, 2014)

Aaah yes, Monday again.

This week I am using:

Eyeshadow holiday palette from Stila

eyeliner from too faced and a Kat von D one, depending the style,

Lipstick from Rimmel and Lipstick from Too faced

Blush from Too faced holiday set

Yves Rocher Mascara

As usual:

My sephora foundation

P2 concealer pen and highlighter

Benefit High Beam

NYX Stay Matte setting spray


----------



## gibberish (Jan 20, 2014)

My first week posting in the Monday Club! But I have been stalking for a while






Primer - UD anti-again eyeshadow primer; finished a Clarins sample today and I have a NARS foundation primer next, which I will use under Girl Meets Pearl from Benefit

Foundation - Physicians Formula color corrector (green one), Marc Jacobs Genius Gel, Benefit's Fake Up concealor and the Balm's Sexy Mama setting powder

Cheeks - Jouer in Petal and Benefit's Watts Up highlighter and Too Faced Chocolate Soleil bronzer

Eyes - Anastasia's brow powder and Benefit's Gimme Brow for my brows, Jouer Cashmere cream eye shadow and a couple Covergirl powder eyeshadows to highlight my brow bone and set the cream eye shadow (I'm testing this theory because I've been using the Jouer for a couple weeks and have not been able to get past the creasing. If this doesn't work, it may be hitting the bin); Smashbox eye liner in Antique Gold and Covergirl Clump Crusher for mascara

Lips - Diego dalla palma sample in 42

ETA: Perfume - See by Chloe sample (Love this but not impressed with the staying power)


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 20, 2014)

So last week I was trying out 2 products that I forgot about or have been neglected for a while: covergirl aqua smooth foundation and a maybelline eyeshadow quad. I decided to keep them both. The foundation is not my favorite and I wouldn't buy it again, but I like it enough to finish using it. I've already hit pan on it and will continue to use it until it's gone. The eyeshadows are a little "warm" for me right now but I think I will use them more during the summer (so they'll get put away for now). 

I also finished a couple things last week; full size bottle of perfume (outspoken by fergie) and an avon lip balm.

Here's what I'm using this week:

primer: deluxe sample of benefit "that gal" for face (almost gone), lorac behind the scenes for eyes

face: covergirl aqua smooth makeup, lorac porefection baked perfecting powder

concealer: benefit erase paste

bronzer: neutrogena natural radiance

blush: loreal magic smooth souffle in celestial, lorac blush in soul (I'm trying to use up the loreal cream blush, but I find it doesn't have good staying power on it's own, so I layer a little bit of powder blush on top of it)

highlighter: deluxe sample of benefit high beam, benefit eye bright pencil

eyes: I'm going to try something new and use a cream shadow and cream liner this week. I normally use pressed powder shadows and pencil liners because it's easier for me. I've got revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip to use as a base (this is almost all pan so I'm trying to use it up--it would be the first eyeshadow I've ever used up!), tarte amazonian clay waterproof cream shadow in slate, and tarte emphaseyes cream liner in bronze.

brows: avon luxury brow liner and benefit gimme brow

mascara: benefit bad gal lash deluxe sample

lips: korres mango butter lipstick in natural pink, VS beauty rush lip balm

perfume: lady gaga fame sample, then mini bottle of flowerbomb. (I'm trying to use up one perfume sample each week)


----------



## llmua (Jan 20, 2014)

I have an Em everyday palette sample from ipsy like 4 months ago...I'll try to use it this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've got a CRAZY schedule this week so I'm going back to the basics that I know and love and I can do a quick face on the go with:

~pur-lisse pur-protect essential daily moisturizer

~Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer (I swear this sample is bottomless...lol)

~Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse

~Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circles Treatment Concealer

~ELF $1 Eye Primer

~Benefit It Stick

~Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder

~Wet N Wild Walking on Eggshells Palette

~MAC Haux Eye Shadow

~Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Apathy

~Lancome Brow Pencil in Brunet

~Anastasia Brow Gel

~Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara

~NARS Orgasm Blush


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 20, 2014)

I rotate my eye and lip products every week - the rest stays the same. I like variety so I pick two lip products, two mascaras, etc.

What I'm using this week:

MUFE Aqua Eyes Shadow stick in 20E

UD Naked 2 palette

Lorac Front of the Line Pro liner

UD 24/7 pencil liners in Zero and Rockstar

DiorShow Extase mascara

Tarte Lights Camera Flashes mascara

Revlon Lip Butter in Raspberry Pie

Buxom Lip gloss in Sugar


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok I'm going to changes list a bit. I'm going back to trying to finish up my L'Oreal blush and switch it up with using my dream bouncy blush (recently discovered I love it!). I'm not going to use my avon heavenly pink blush this week. It's a little too pink for my taste right now. I will probably return to using it in the spring/summer months. I haven't varied much with my shadow. I've never owned UD e/s and since getting the 2 Naked palettes for Christmas I'm obsessed with them. Especially Naked 3. Currently if I didn't own any shadows but my Naked palettes I'd be content...well my Bobbi Brown rose/gold e/s single too. I'll see what happens as the seasons change. I may want to switch up. I think the Monday Club is a great way for me to see what I actually use &amp; want to keep. I have e/s I like but not as much as others so if never want to wear them &amp; know I can toss them.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally decided to join in after a long time lurking!  I am aquiring so many makeup palettes but not putting them to use!

My picks for week 1/20/14:

Eye primer: The Balm Put a lid on it

Eye shadow palette: Too Faced Shadown Bon Bons

Eye liners: Elizabeth Mott Smooth Shadow in Penny and UD in Smoke

Mascara: Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam and Benefit They're Real

Lips: Stila Lip Glaze in Lights

Perfume: Paco Rabanne Lady Million (almost gone) and Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y

So excited to see how I do!  Off to post my pic on Instagram!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 20, 2014)

> I know your question about the N3 liner wad directed at Megan, but I've had the liner since November and I love it. I reach for it more than any other liner since I received it. The colors are great, it glides on, and it's blendable. Hope that helps.





> I know your question about the N3 liner wad directed at Megan, but I've had the liner since November and I love it. I reach for it more than any other liner since I received it. The colors are great, it glides on, and it's blendable. Hope that helps. Thank you! I've been on the fence, and I think you've just tipped me to buy it!!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 20, 2014)

> > I know your question about the N3 liner wad directed at Megan, but I've had the liner since November and I love it. I reach for it more than any other liner since I received it. The colors are great, it glides on, and it's blendable. Hope that helps. Thank you! I've been on the fence, and I think you've just tipped me to buy it!!
> 
> 
> I just got it Saturday &amp; wore it yesterday &amp; today. I love it! One side is black heart &amp; I like that on my top lash line and use the lighter purplish gray liner on my bottom lash line. Love love love


----------



## lacylei (Jan 20, 2014)

I love this idea I am going to try my best to start this next week!


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel like this really helped me get ready faster last week! Here are my choices for this week: Eyeshadow: Nude Tude palette from The Balm Eyeliners: Urban Decay Mainline and Empire Lips: Fresh Sugar Coral Blush: another loose blush from Bare Minerals - FiveStar This also seems to help me really enjoy and appreciate my stash!


----------



## bnicole (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy Monday, everyone!

This week's samples (yes, plural!) are: A foil packet of Julep's Luxe Repair Serum and those fragrance sample postcards that Sephora's been sending out. There's 8 different fragrances, so I'm just going to use a different one each day.

Primers: Benefit That Gal (face) UDPP (eyes) and Julep plumping lip primer

Foundation: Body Language mineral powder foundation in "Casper" (I bought this mostly for the name lol)

Eyeliner: UD 24/7 pencil in Mars

Mascara: LancÃ´me Hypnose Star

Blush: MUFE HD microfinish blush in Walk of Shame

Highlight: Benefit High Beam

Lipcolor: LancÃ´me Color Design lipstick in Wannabe

And I'm also going to make myself do a weekly pedicure, since my feet tend to get neglected, especially in the winter. So my toenail color (sounds gross when I put it that way lol) this week is going to be Julep's Nic. I'll also be using Julep's Warming Foot Scrub and an Avon Footworks lotion, but these won't rotate, I'll just be using them until they're gone.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2014)

Forgot to post my picks on Saturday:

Primers: Julep (face) &amp; UDPP (eyes) 

Foundation: Skin 79 BB cream samples

Eyeliner: UD in Binge, Tornado &amp; Demoliton

Mascara: #2 from Loreal's study

Eyeshadow: YSL Palette (can't find a name of the palette)

Highlight: Benefit Watt's Up

Blush: Josie Maran Color Stick and YSL Palette

Powder: IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores

Lipcolor: YSL Palette, NARS New Lover &amp; OCC Lip Tar in NSFW

Nailcolor: SOPI Tweet You Later, Dollish Polish Inconceivable, UD vice, &amp; Nailtini Frappe

Perfume Sample: English Laundry (should finish it up this week)

Brows: Anastasia Brow Gel and Sumita brow pencil (this is the same all the time)


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 20, 2014)

The Balm Put a Lid on It Sample...hopefully finish this week

Smashbox Photo Finish Sample

Benefit Fake Up Sample..almost done 

Jouer Lip Enhancer Sample

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 

Clinique CC Cream

Physicians Formula BB Powder 

Urban Decay Liner Zero

Sigma eyeshadow samples

Too Faced Blush in my Z Palette

Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam

Pixi Lip Blush Happiness 

Loreal Everpure UV Protect Spray

Anastasia Brow Gel   
 


Finished last week:

MAC Brow Set


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 21, 2014)

So I think I figured out my "no makeup makeup" look with the items I had this week. Mostly out of laziness... slapped on e/s the same color of my lid, mascara, filled in my eyebrows, a bit of foundation and concealer and elf blush in tickled pink, which on me really is about the softest, lightest pinch of pink ever.

The look is surprisingly flattering - I never thought I'd be able to rock a no-makeup makeup look. Bonus points: it took like 5 minutes. I have a feeling I'm going to be incorporating this look into my life often.


----------



## katcole (Jan 21, 2014)

Im  using

Yaby-shell, got this  from Ipsy months  ago,

Elf - eye shadow,, its looks  summery, a blue green,and  eyes lined in dark smokey purple. this palatte reminds me of mermaids.

Pixi primer, little sample from Ipsy months ago

BAB sweet cheeks-Ipsy

 NYC sky rise mascara-cheap would  like to throw away but will  finish it  out just because

Hard  Candy concealer .. had  for many years still works  when i need

Rimmel  Lip gloss  some kind of gold frost, not sure

 Elf eye brow kit

Skin oil sample from Ipsy this  month

Just  finished  the CC Juice  creme from Ipsy, tiny little sample. I actually like it never  did before.

Really  working on using  up different hair oils, I may have screwed up  but I add two bottles together, both were hair oils and other  chemicals.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm impressed with everyone's long lists! I am not as ambitious as you all haha.  I have carried over a few items from the last 2 weeks that I am really loving (that's the whole point, right?) so this week I have only added a Tarte blush and Modelco fiber extend mascara (finally time to change out).  I think I may re-focus my Monday club selections to bath/body products/fragrances for a bit so I can keep using the stuff that's working well for me.  That, and time to seriously look at introducing unopened nail polishes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm liking my choices this week, especially how my eye makeup turned out this morning!  It's Wet 'n Wild's Comfort Zone - I've had that palette forever and have used it only once or twice.  I also added UD's lip pencil in Naked to my list, as LMdB's Cashmere lipstick is a bit too pale for me.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How about #mutmondayclub? #themondayclub is already in use, mainly for a UK pub event of some sort. I have A Thing against piggybacking on hashtags if they're already being used for something else.
Just wanted to say happy birthday (I think it's today based on your earlier posts)!!!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to say happy birthday (I think it's today based on your earlier posts)!!!




Oh yes! Happy Birthday meaganola!  Hope you enjoyed your day and your Naked 3 palette!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm liking my choices this week, especially how my eye makeup turned out this morning!  It's Wet 'n Wild's Comfort Zone - I've had that palette forever and have used it only once or twice.  I also added UD's lip pencil in Naked to my list, as LMdB's Cashmere lipstick is a bit too pale for me.





Very pretty!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm using Lancome moisturizer Bare mineral prime foundation Ponds bb cream Stila concealer Laura mercier pressed powder Stila gold shimmer,to finish Too faced lid primer UD liner in Crash Neutrogena constant copper shadow Napoleon Perdis Loose Eye Dust in Pink Champagne with a little starlook emerald glitter glam mixed in Lorac lip pencil #18 Fresh sugar in rose Of these the too faced eye primer is my simple packet I'm using. And it feels like this thread gives me permission to use my stuff!!! This is my first week doing this and I'm excited. I think I might remove the bare mineral primer and go with Smashbox rest of the week since it was tinted with everything else I thought it might have been a little heavy today.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to say happy birthday (I think it's today based on your earlier posts)!!!






Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yes! Happy Birthday meaganola!  Hope you enjoyed your day and your Naked 3 palette!

Aww, thanks, guys!  Yes, it was today.  I'm old.  But I'm having fun with that palette, so it's not all bad!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 22, 2014)

> Aww, thanks, guys! Â Yes, it was today. Â I'm old. Â But I'm having fun with that palette, so it's not all bad!


 ðŸŽ‰ðŸŽ‚Happy B-dayðŸŽ‚ðŸŽ‰


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Aww, thanks, guys!  Yes, it was today.  I'm old.  But I'm having fun with that palette, so it's not all bad!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Totally belated but hey, we're only so many years young  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never old!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe OT, but my 12 year old daughter was all cranky this morning and didn't like "the way her face looked" soooo since I had extra time because my makeup was laid out ahead of time, I said "come on, let's put some makeup on and feel better" and put a little sheer shimmery eyeshadow, mascara and lip butter on her and she cheered right up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kept checking herself out in the visor mirror on the way to school lol!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe OT, but my 12 year old daughter was all cranky this morning and didn't like "the way her face looked" soooo since I had extra time because my makeup was laid out ahead of time, I said "come on, let's put some makeup on and feel better" and put a little sheer shimmery eyeshadow, mascara and lip butter on her and she cheered right up



kept checking herself out in the visor mirror on the way to school lol!
Ah, that's sweet!  The power of makeup



.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe OT, but my 12 year old daughter was all cranky this morning and didn't like "the way her face looked" soooo since I had extra time because my makeup was laid out ahead of time, I said "come on, let's put some makeup on and feel better" and put a little sheer shimmery eyeshadow, mascara and lip butter on her and she cheered right up



kept checking herself out in the visor mirror on the way to school lol!
Awwww! This is a total Monday Club success story! Time to bond over makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EllaK (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't posted here since the first week I joined. I have been away for 2 weeks to spend Christmas with my family and the Monday Club really helped me pack more efficiently! Then, I got sick for 2 weeks (on top of starting Retin-A) so I did not wear makeup because I was not feeling well and my face was so red and burning! I was terrorizing the village haha. Good thing I was off work because I don't know how I could have taught in front of 20 students looking like I did   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I forgot to post my picks on Monday so here it is:

Foundation -- YSL Teint Eclat

Powder -- MUFE Pro Finish powder

Bronzer -- Tarte Park Avenue Princess

Blush -- NARS Multiple in Riviera

Eyeshadow -- Stila Kitten, Dior palette in Grege

Lipsticks -- YSL lipsticks (Rouge Volupte Sheer Candy #4, #5, Rouge Volupte Shine #6, #8, and #13)

I always use the same eyeliner, concealer, and mascara so that stays the same.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Woohoo ladies! The Monday Club is great! I kept using my L'Oreal blush that was close to done and it finally is. Took a lot longer than I thought it would to finish. There's a tiny bit left around the edges but trying to use that little bit will just make a big mess.



I will have another finished makeup item in a few days I think. My Rimmel stay matte pressed powder is almost finished. The edges are already starting to crumble so I'll have to toss that too. Woot!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo ladies! The Monday Club is great! I kept using my L'Oreal blush that was close to done and it finally is. Took a lot longer than I thought it would to finish. There's a tiny bit left around the edges but trying to use that little bit will just make a big mess.




Woohoo! I can't wait to have empties.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 22, 2014)

I swapped out my Naked 2 palette for my US Vegan palette but the rest of my items stayed in my basket.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Since I finished the blush I was using I will finish the week with cover girl cheekers in pure plum


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 22, 2014)

[@]azalea97[/@], How do you like your rimmel pressed powder? Been thinking about buying this instead of the laura mercer pressed I love but is so expensive.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@azalea97, How do you like your rimmel pressed powder? Been thinking about buying this instead of the laura mercer pressed I love but is so expensive.
 It's the best drugstore one I've found.  I do have to touch up during the day, because my faceI will get shiny, but it's still really good, and doesn' t look cakey.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't worn makeup much this week. With the snow and school closings I've just been cozied up in the house with my family. Now, I think I'm getting my husband's cold. Hopefully, I recover as fast as he did. .


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I finished the blush I was using I will finish the week with cover girl cheekers in pure plum
 I'm going to throw my Pure Plum blush away. I absolutely love the color, but for some reason it has ZERO pigmentation. I have to press with my finger, let alone a brush to get even the slightest of colors. I'm not sure if I just got a bad one or what but I was so disappointed. I heard great things about it. I was thinking about breaking it up into a powder blush, but it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Â I'm going to throw my Pure Plum blush away. I absolutely love the color, but for some reason it has ZERO pigmentation. I have to press with my finger, let alone a brush to get even the slightest of colors. I'm not sure if I just got a bad one or what but I was so disappointed. I heard great things about it. I was thinking about breaking it up into a powder blush, but it doesn't seem worth it.


 Huh I wonder if you got a bad one or maybe it's really old? I love mine but I do have to be more heavy handed than with some of my other blushes. I'm pretty light too. But if it doesn't work for you I agree...trash it.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm really bad about staying on 'The Monday Club'. I keep switching up all my stuff.

I'm using 2 different eye creams- 1 for day, and 1 for night, since it has AHAs. I meant to finish off the AHA one, but then I have an off-brand version of the AHA one too, that is almost finished and it's like I can't decide which one to finish first. Hahaha!

Then, today I used a completely different eye shadow palette than yesterday, mainly because of time.

I think I know why I can't do 'The Monday Club':

One reason is I'm not actively trying to use up makeup. I wouldn't mind my stuff lasting because I don't buy a lot of different products, I tend to find one that works and stick to it. I am picky about my skincare, so I don't venture outside of my favorite items, and I don't like to use samples until I travel. Also, sometimes I believe wearing makeup every day will make my skin worse, although I'm not sure that's true.

The other reason is that I think my main goal right now is to work on quelling my spendy ways that I've most recently awoken, and working on my skills. I'm totes horrible at eye makeup and I just want to get better.

And another reason is that I kind of want to get my skin to a good enough place that I don't need a lot of makeup, especially on my skin, and that I can just leave my skin bare and just wear eye makeup to enhance my eyes.

But, to get those skills going, I need to wear makeup, so I need The Monday Club after all!

I'm so complicated!!!!

I need help waking upppppp! I get up so late so I rush to work and forget to wear all the things I picked out for the week.

Hey, I just looked up tips on how to get up early, and found this one article about using 'overwhelming force' to reach your goals. I think you could apply it to low-buys or no-buys too. I'm going to test it out a bit this next month and I'll let you know what I come up with!

http://www.howtowakeupearly.com/Strike-with-overwhelming-force.aspx


----------



## gibberish (Jan 23, 2014)

> Â I'm going to throw my Pure Plum blush away. I absolutely love the color, but for some reason it has ZERO pigmentation. I have to press with my finger, let alone a brush to get even the slightest of colors. I'm not sure if I just got a bad one or what but I was so disappointed. I heard great things about it. I was thinking about breaking it up into a powder blush, but it doesn't seem worth it.


 I'm not sure if this is what's wrong, but I have a few CG eyeshadows that it seems like it's really hard to get pigment from the top layer, but once I get past it, it's easier. Maybe try lightly scraping off the top?


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I'll be finishing up the week using my avon ideal flawless pressed powder...my Rimmel stay matte is done! Woohoo! Used up 2 items this week. There was a a little bit more powder left than in the picture but it completely came apart from the edges &amp; crumbled into chunks &amp; wound up in the trash.


----------



## page5 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This week I'm trying out Clarins primer deluxe sample, jane Iredale lippie in Tokyo, Stila all over liquid luminizer, and finishing up the yogini perfume sample. I need to research the luminizer because it is a product I haven't used much. My foil is a boscia gel cleanser - I used it tonight and really liked it. I should get 1-2 more uses out of this foil.

I like the Clarins primer and the Tokyo lip color. Love the Boscia gel cleanser - afraid to go to their site and see the price. The Stila all over liquid luminizer doesn't seem to show up on me. I have rose gold and after i apply it I can't see it at all. My husband was nearby when I applied it and he couldn't see it either. I even applied to my hand and we couldn't see it. Maybe it would show up in sunlight - it's overcast and 0 degrees here and no sunshine in sight. I know it is supposed to be a subtle product, and I appreciate subtle. I haven't tried mixing it with my foundation, maybe I'll try that next. Anyway, I'm pretty sure this is a product I can live without


----------



## QueCera (Jan 24, 2014)

This was a fantastic idea! I rediscovered old loves (Naked 2), came up with a few different looks with what I already had, and decided I really dislike Hypnose Star mascara. I tossed that baby halfway through the week and started using Tarte Lights, camera lashes.

Since my work week starts tomorrow, I'll consider Saturdays as my Mondays. Most items will stay the same, so here's my new picks for next week:

Highlighter: Benefit Watt's Up

Blush: Tarte blissful

Eyeliner: Kat Von D tattoo liner trooper

Eyeshadow: a mix of depotted UD mariposa/ammo/feminine palettes, NYX milk pencil

Brows: Sephora brand brow powder in nutmeg

Lips: Burt's Bees balm, UD revolution lipstick in rush, Bite lipstick sample in pepper

Finishing powder: Guerlain meteorites in medium (new formula)

Perfume: D&amp;G light blue


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

So I am staring at A NYX order that I am hesitant to put through. It is all stuff I do not have and I have been wanting, but I also need to shop through my stash. However, I am running very low on colored eyeliners. I have a purple, blue and gunmetal eyeliner that is down to the nubs. I do need another gunmetal, but do I need yellow? Also, is an orange blush really a need? So basically I need enabling help! Enable me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 24, 2014)

> So I am staring at A NYX order that I am hesitant to put through. It is all stuff I do not have and I have been wanting, but I also need to shop through my stash. However, I am running very low on colored eyeliners. I have a purple, blue and gunmetal eyeliner that is down to the nubs. I do need another gunmetal, but do I need yellow? Also, is an orange blush really a need? So basically I need enabling help! Enable me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is there an Ulta near you or another store that sells NYX? Then you can just get items you need to replace.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is there an Ulta near you or another store that sells NYX? Then you can just get items you need to replace.
No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I live in the middle of nowhere. The closest Ulta is 2+ hours away. It's torture. I think I can manage to wait until April when I'm back in Chicago.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2014)

> So I am staring at A NYX order that I am hesitant to put through. It is all stuff I do not have and I have been wanting, but I also need to shop through my stash. However, I am running very low on colored eyeliners. I have a purple, blue and gunmetal eyeliner that is down to the nubs. I do need another gunmetal, but do I need yellow? Also, is an orange blush really a need? So basically I need enabling help! Enable me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm going to go the reverse direction: If you're hesitant to get it, there's a reason! Don't place the order! As for my week, Naked 3 is pretty, but SO GLAD the week is over. I'm ready to bring color back! I'm thinking GDE Social Suicide (the January OTM) and my Galaxy Chic palette, but I'm still contemplating, and then there's blush and eyeliner to sort out.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm going to go the reverse direction: If you're hesitant to get it, there's a reason! Don't place the order!

As for my week, Naked 3 is pretty, but SO GLAD the week is over. I'm ready to bring color back! I'm thinking GDE Social Suicide (the January OTM) and my Galaxy Chic palette, but I'm still contemplating, and then there's blush and eyeliner to sort out.
Thanks! I did cancel it.

I feel the same way but I am excited to bring back my darks! I already switched out. I cannot look at another taupe eyeshadow for awhile. I like my dark colors!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I live in the middle of nowhere. The closest Ulta is 2+ hours away. It's torture. I think I can manage to wait until April when I'm back in Chicago.

Personally, I'd rather order NYX online.  Sometimes I see it at my Target or Ulta and I want to buy things but I'm never able to be 100% positive that it hasn't been used/tested.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm off today so I was playing around with my makeup shopping my stash and already came up with next week's list. Face: -Avon ideal flawless bb cream (it's close to being finished). -Avon ideal flawless foundation ( I will switch to this if I run out of bb cream before the end of the week.) -avon ideal flawless pressed powder-the only powder I have now so that won't change weekly. -CG cheekers in pure plum Lips: -L'Oreal Color Riche lipstick in Saucy Mauve -Avon extra lasting lipgloss in Never Gone Mauve Eyes: -UD anti aging primer potion -Maybelline color tattoo for a base in Just Beige -Maybelline Expert Wear eyeshadow trio in Chocolate Mousse -Maybelline Line express eyeliner in brownish black -Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes -Benefit Gimme Brow


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 25, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primers: Loreal Magic Perfecter Base (face) &amp; UDPP - Anti aging (eyes) 

Foundation: Josie Maran Matchmaker Serum Foundation

Eyeliner: UD in Binge, Smoke &amp; Twice Baked

Mascara: Model Co Fibre Lash Extend

Eyeshadow: Coastal Scents Revealed Palette

Highlight: Mary Lou Manizer

Blush: Laura Geller Blush n Brighten Berry

Powder:Sue Devitt Triple Seaweed Pressed Powder

Lipcolor:UD Naked, LMDB Ibiza, Stila Beso, Clinique Black Honey

Nailcolor: Bondi Lady Liberty, SOPI Polka dot Com, Dollish Polish The Man in Black, Julep Coco

Perfume Sample: E &amp; J Nirvana Black &amp; White

Brows: Sumita Eye brow pencil &amp; Anastasia Brow Gel


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 25, 2014)

> I like the Clarins primer and the Tokyo lip color. Love the Boscia gel cleanser - afraid to go to their site and see the price. The Stila all over liquid luminizer doesn't seem to show up on me. I have rose gold and after i apply it I can't see it at all. My husband was nearby when I applied it and he couldn't see it either. I even applied to my hand and we couldn't see it.Â Maybe it would show up in sunlight - it's overcast and 0 degrees here and no sunshine in sight. I know it is supposed to be a subtle product, and I appreciate subtle. I haven't tried mixing it with my foundation, maybe I'll try that next. Anyway, I'm pretty sure this is a product I can live without Â


I use it as a highlighter under my brow, looks amazing like that but that's about it for use.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 25, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished/used for the first time:

 

Nars Radiance Enhancing Pro-Prime (foil)â€”meh, not impressed, smelled funny.

 

My picks for this week.  

Primer â€“Sephora Anti-Shine Foundation Primer (finish sample) &amp; Skinprep FX Primer (foil) 

Foundation -- Kate Somerville Illumikate CC Cream (finish foil) &amp; Dr. Brandt BB Matte (foil)

Blush â€“ Trish McEvoy Blush in Glow (hitting pan &amp; trying to use up) &amp; in Easy Going

Highlighter â€“ Benefit Wattâ€™s Up Highlighter (first time trying a cream highlighter)

Eyeshadow â€“ Urban Decay Naked Basics

Eyeliner â€“ Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel in Charcoal   

Eye Primerâ€”Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base sample (will use up the sample)

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion, Lancome Gloss in Love sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Stick in Brooklyn (stick with this trio for another week)

Perfumeâ€”Trish McEvoy Precious Pink Jasmine sample (use up) &amp; Escada Tropical Punch (this smells like summer to meâ€”Iâ€™ve had enough of the cold!)

Setting powderâ€”Lipsi Aphrodite powder (finish sample)

Nail polishâ€”Zoya Kalista, Petra, or Anja (these just came in the mail)

 

Iâ€™m using the following full-size items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola--This should only take a zillion years. I've had it for 6 mths and I haven't even made a dent), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproofâ€”HG for me though I keep trying the samples I get)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 25, 2014)

Back to my darker colors! I've noticed that I struggle with using one palette the whole week. I still need change and to shop from my stash, but I am going to add more eyeshadow choices. I start going back to school this week though so we'll see how long I can keep up choosing from more options.

My picks this week are:


Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Ammo Palette, Mally Toasty and Goldshine Duo, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Pomegranate Punk, Urban Decay Ecstasy, and MAC Togetherness Trio
Eyeliner: Urban Decay In Corrupt &amp; Zero Down to their nubs



, Starlooks in Amethyst, &amp; WnW Silver Blue (This may be a toss or not, we shall see)
Blush: Be A Bombshell Sweet Cheeks
Mascara: Back to Benefit BadGal Lash
Lips: Revlon Peach Parfait (STILL! UGH), Sonia Kashuk Matte Lip crayon In Pinky Nude, A Hard Candy lip Stain, and  Buxom in Dolly
Everything else is the same.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 25, 2014)

This week's Monday club picks are:

-MAC All That Glitters &amp; Cork Eyeshadows, Blonde's Gold Pigment

-Laura Mercier Lotus Pink blush

-Stila eyeliner in Topaz

-Bite Rhone l/s 

Everything else will remain the same, as always.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay, so I'm including this as part of the monday club though it's technically not meant for the work week for me -- but I found a smashbox bb cream that's TOO LIGHT for me, and a bottle of Revlon colorstay foundation that even in summer is TOO dark for me... mixed them up and ta-da, pretty close color match. So instead of letting them die tucked away in my stash, I'm going to call these my "weekend" foundations.

When mixed the cover is sheer enough to even out my skin tone without making me look "done up." and perfect for lazy days. Also helps that I can slap it on with a buffing brush in like 0.2 seconds flat. the final look is a little too pink for my skin tone, but my powder (which is a lot more yellow) seems to color correct it to a neutral beige for me, which matches well enough.

Same goes for this maybelline master precise felt tip liner that's been sitting there because it's too finicky to use for 6am mon-fri use, but works just fine if i take a couple of extra seconds on the weekend. trying to get use out of the items I don't use during the work week. Plus it puts me in the habit of actually playing with stuff during the weekends and looking presentable for errands with minimal effort.


----------



## lacylei (Jan 25, 2014)

These are the items I will be using this week



I really dislike the truth serum and I have two unused travel sizes left. I'd love to trade for just about anything close in value. I'm new here so I would be happy to mail first!


----------



## Tinalovesbeauty (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys can you recommend me any good youtube videos of hair tutorials of curling for a party? thx guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chladnis (Jan 25, 2014)

My reviews of a couple of last weeks picks.

*Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette *- I am so happy I bought this! I am loving it and might have to play around with it for another week.

*Bare Minerals Prime Time* - This worked well and didn't break my face out.

*Nars Pro-Prime* - This works very well.

*Anastasia clear brow gel* (sample) - I don't really care for this. It feels like I stuck hair spray on my eye brows, but it did keep them in place.

*Sonia Kashuk blush* - I FINALLY finished it!! Kinda of, I was scraping the edges and it broke up, either way it is gone gone gone!

They NYX blush is nice, I don't think the staying power is all that great.

*Buxom Divine Goddess* (sample) - I'm not sure about this, I think it made my foundation kinda weird. Not sure how to explain it. I will try mixing it with my foundation to see how that goes.

*Lancome Hypnose Star* - I like this, made my lashes look great! Only bad thing is it smells like perfume. I only notice it right when I use it and the smell goes away quickly. I always ended up opening it backwards because the writing was on the cap (it seems like most of my mascara the writing is on the bottom) I don't know why this drove me crazy.

*Make Up Forever Smoky Extravagant* - I did not like this. It made my lashes look ok, but it kept sliding off my bottom lashes and giving me crazy black eyes. I had to keep fixing it throughout the day.


----------



## chladnis (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo ladies! The Monday Club is great! I kept using my L'Oreal blush that was close to done and it finally is. Took a lot longer than I thought it would to finish. There's a tiny bit left around the edges but trying to use that little bit will just make a big mess.





I will have another finished makeup item in a few days I think. My Rimmel stay matte pressed powder is almost finished. The edges are already starting to crumble so I'll have to toss that too. Woot!
That happened to my blush this week too! So happy to finally use something up!


----------



## EllaK (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are my picks for the week:

Foundation -- YSL Teint Eclat (2nd week in a row but it's the only foundation that I have that's not mattifying and my skin is really dry at the moment).

Powder -- Chanel poudre universelle (just on my forehead)

Blush -- Tarte Dollface

Eyeshadow -- Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette

Lipsticks -- YSL Rouge Volupte #1, Too Faced La Creme Naked Dolly, Lorac Nude Scene, Bite Fig, MAC Pink Plaid

Lip glosses -- Buxom Princess, YSL Gloss Volupte Rose Jersey, NARS Coeur Sucre, NARS International Velvet, NYX Butter gloss in Eclair

Nail polish -- Sephora Formula X Catalyst

The rest stays the same since I don't have that many items in the other categories.


----------



## EllaK (Jan 25, 2014)

For those of you who choose an eyeshadow palette for the week, do you do the same eye look all week long or do you try to come up with a different one everyday?


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 25, 2014)

> For those of you who choose an eyeshadow palette for the week, do you doÂ the same eye look all week long or do you try to come up with a different one everyday?


 If I'm using a palette I personally use whichever shadows I feel like using. I might do the same look several days or switch it up. This week I chose an eyeshadow trio so there's really only one look I can do with it. May have to cheat &amp; use other shadows if I get really bored.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EllaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who choose an eyeshadow palette for the week, do you do the same eye look all week long or do you try to come up with a different one everyday?

Yes.  That is, sometimes I stick with the same look (I *really* like a particular lid/crease combination when I use the Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy set, and when I first received this set, I stuck with that look for a solid few weeks just because I could), and sometimes I play with different ways to wear the same colors, even when I just use the same two colors every day.  One of the things about working with the same set of colors all week is that you can play with them and figure out what works (for example, a couple of weeks ago, it was GDE Social Suicide on just my lids) and what doesn't (Social Suicide in the crease.  It was *far* too much even for me!), and you can also just coast along with the same look all week and save time by not experimenting if you find something that works for you. 

(As a side note, when _The Walking Dead_ comes back from hiatus, I will be using the aforementioned GCC set every Monday after it airs even though I will have other things in rotation for the rest of the week!)


----------



## chladnis (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know if this would help anyone, but I made a drawer organizer using a tutorial on Youtube to put all my stuff in for the week! This way everything is organized and ready to go in the morning.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 25, 2014)

> My reviews of a couple of last weeks picks. *Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette* - I am so happy I bought this! I am loving it and might have to play around with it for another week. *Bare Minerals Prime Time* - This worked well and didn't break my face out. *Nars Pro-Prime* - This works very well. *Anastasia clear brow gel* (sample) - I don't really care for this. It feels like I stuck hair spray on my eye brows, but it did keep them in place. *Sonia Kashuk blush* - I FINALLY finished it!! Kinda of, I was scraping the edges and it broke up, either way it is gone gone gone! They NYX blush is nice, I don't think the staying power is all that great. *Buxom Divine Goddess* (sample) - I'm not sure about this, I think it made my foundation kinda weird. Not sure how to explain it. I will try mixing it with my foundation to see how that goes. *Lancome Hypnose Star* - I like this, made my lashes look great! Only bad thing is it smells like perfume. I only notice it right when I use it and the smell goes away quickly. I always ended up opening it backwards because the writing was on the cap (it seems like most of my mascara the writing is on the bottom) I don't know why this drove me crazy. *Make Up Forever Smoky Extravagant* - I did not like this. It made my lashes look ok, but it kept sliding off my bottom lashes and giving me crazy black eyes. I had to keep fixing it throughout the day.


 Try using a spooly to brush through your eyebrows a couple of times once the clear gel is almost dry. It takes only an extra second and takes that stuck-forever feeling away! I had that problem in the beginning but after using that trick the gel is a lot nicer to wear and looks very natural while keeping your brows in place.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 25, 2014)

Between the holiday, a snow days/work from home day, and general laziness, I just didn't really use my picks from last week that much! So I'm going to go ahead and keep them the same for next week. [it won't let me quote my old post to include it here?]
I'm also trying to get in the habit of polishing my nails as a Sunday night ritual (as opposed to just whenever I feel like it--I'm a nerd and love having a schedule for things), so I'll also add a nail polish pick here too. I think I will use my new Formula X Perfection mini-polish (Sephora 100 pt perk) this week!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't want to write everything so I took a picture.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 26, 2014)

Things of note since last week was my first week I realized; 1) I need the bag this week because I was misplacing things in the morning 2) I wasted as much time in the morning picking hair products and a perfume, so I added them this week 3) I threw out 2 old mascaras and shopped my stash for a new one. Tarte lights camera action 4) Shopped sample packet stash for 3 primers for the week. 5) Might finish up the Lancome moisturizer this week and get to pick a new moisturizer from stash 6) I picked on Saturday to test it out Sunday in case I need to change something out Yay me!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 26, 2014)

I did some swatches as I was trying to pull colors together.  These are my choices for the week:

*Skin Serum:*  Image Vital C Hydrating Anti-aging Serum

*Eye moisturizer*:  Image Hydrating Eye Recovery Gel (day) and Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate (night)

*Retinol: * Miracle 10 Retinol Treatment 30 (testing for blog and would like to finish by Feb.)

*Face Primer:*  Bare Minerals Prime Time Face (sample card)

*Eye Primer*:  Bare Minerals Prime Time Eyelid (sample card)

*Foundation:*  Cover FX (sample card), Hourglass Immaculate (foil sample),

*Eye Shadows:*  Coastal Scents Revealed sampler from Birchbox, UD Smoked palette

*Eyeliners/Cream Shadow:*  Urban Decay Storm, NARS Transvaal

*Mascara:*  Eyeko Black Magic

*Brows: * Benefit Brows a Go-Go and Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

*Blush*:  Nvey Eco Blushing Bliss 958

*Finishing powder:*  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette, Make Up Forever Pro Finish (sample card)

*Lip products: * Laqa &amp; Co. Ring of Fire, Essence Stay Matt Lip Cream in Velvet Rose, Marie Natie Lip Gloss in Love Struck


----------



## page5 (Jan 26, 2014)

This week I selected the following items from my stash to try out:

Cailyn Big Apple lip balm: looking to tone the color down

Delizioso creamstick eyeshadow: had problems with it fading and creasing the last time I used it. I'm going to use a primer and apply powder shadow to set it and see if I can get it to last all day.

Palladio lavender eyeliner

Foil sample: Lavera natural liquid foundation - I have three foils so probably enough to last all week if I like it. The color looks like a fairly good match. I hope the coverage is decent.

I'm not selecting a fragrance this week. I want to use some of my old favorites


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 26, 2014)

My products this week:

primer: smashbox photo finish (deluxe sample) and lorac behind the scenes for eyes

foundation: covergirl aquasmooth (will use until it's gone)

concealer: benefit erase paste (will use until gone)

powder: lorac porefection baked powder

blush: benefit posietint and loreal magic smooth souffle in celestial

bronzer: neutrogena natural radiance

highlighter: benefit high beam and eye bright pencil

brows: avon brow pencil (down to the nub) and benefit gimme brow

eyes: revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip, lorac platinum status palette, maybelline define-a-line in slate gray

mascara: benefit bad gal lash

lips: avon lipstick in frozen rose

perfume: thierry mugler angel sample, then flowerbomb


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 26, 2014)

Here are my picks for the week. I liked using colored liners last week so I picked 3 more for this week.  I'll be keeping my shadows neutral since I can't go too crazy with eye makeup for my job.

One thing I've been doing with this is sticking to my Monday picks Mon-Fri but letting myself use other stuff on the weekends if I feel like it.  This has given me the chance to do more colorful eye looks and to try stuff out to see if I want to include it in my Monday picks.

*Eyeliners:   *UD Crash (purple), UD Covet (green), UD LSD (blue).  I've already worn LSD both days this weekend.

*Eyeshadows:*  Glamour Doll Eyes pigments in Audacious, Boyfriend Sweater, and Show Off.  I love loose pigments and have a lot of them but often neglect them to use my palettes.

*Blush: *Bare Minerals Miracle.  I'm rotating through my many loose blushes from Bare Minerals kits to see which ones I really like and want to keep.

*Lips:  *Tarte lipsurgence in Flashy and Buxom gloss in Dolly


----------



## BSquared (Jan 26, 2014)

Products for the week: Perricone moisturizer Benefit porefessional Kat von d lockit tattoo foundation (giving this one more shot before I toss it) Laura mercier invisible setting powder (I hate this and want it gone) UD ammo palette Z-palette with makeup geek shadows in it for matte shades since ammo is all shimmer UD anti aging eye primer. Not sure if this will last me the week so if not, shadow insurance will come back into rotation Benefit hervana blush Benefit they're real mascara Buxom mascara for bottom lashes Tarte lip surgence in fearless Bite beauty lip gloss in strawberry Nars copacabana highlighter NYC sunny bronzer


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going from memory here but I plan on using

Benefit Stay Don't Stray primer (sample trying to finish)

NYX HD powder (so close to finishing)

A couple foundation foils then True Match Lumi foundation

Le Metier de Beaute blush kaleidoscope 

L'Oreal infallible Golden Sage eyeshadow

Lorac single (Heavy Metal I think it's called )

Naked Basics

Milani Eye pencil black

UD 24/7 eyeliner in a silver gray (don't remember the name)

Mascara-Guerlain Faux cils Shocking (sample I'm trying to finish)

Highlighter from Le Metier de Beaute blush kaleidoscope

Wet N Wild Balm Stain

I really hope to use up the NYX powder, the foundation foils, and make a dent in the mascara sample. I am using my stash though because I have panned a cream foundation this week and an eyeshadow!

ETA: I may rotate in a lipstick since my Le Metier de Beaute VIP box for Feb. should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Yaaay New Week!  I apologize in advance for the length of this post, but I'm celebrating ACTUALLY FINISHING ITEMS, and wanted to try a new setup for my list.

First of all, thanks to The Monday Club, I have used up *several* products this week!  I'm throwing away SIX empties, and one item that just didn't work after giving it a fair try.

Used up:

-Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion - FINALLY!  I do love this scent, so I'll watch for another one on sale, but I am very proud of myself for using up a lotion!

-UD B6 Vitamin Spray (I have another sample of this that I started using this week, I won't repurchase, but I have noticed that my moisturizer absorbs better when I spray *anything* on my face first, so I may just refill it with water once that sample's out)

-Benefit Porefessional (same size as was in Jan Ipsy, but got it over the summer from Ulta.  I do like it, but have several primer samples to work through first)

-MUFE HD Powder  - Good Lord this sample took FOREVER to get through. It was good, but not HG level.

-Perfume vials - Lady Gaga Fame and Izaak Mizrahi Fabulous (both OK, but won't purchase)

And, throwing away a Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude.  I like the finish, but the color is too dark and has cool/olive undertones (I have warm/pink undertones).  I've used a good 2/3 of the sample, but I have others that I need to work through.

ITEMS FOR THIS WEEK:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer*, CK1 3-in-1 Face Makeup in Sand*, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder* (primer and foundation are samples, I've hit pan on Sexy Mama and want to use it up.  All 3 are permanently in rotation til they're done)

Eyes: UD Primer Potion*, Color Tattoo in Seashore Frosts, Missha shadow in Khaki, Starlooks shadow in Disarray, Sephora Trio in Pixie.  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo*, UD's 24/7 Corrupt*, NYX Waterproof Liner in Teal.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil*, Buxom Mascara*

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer*, Be A Bombshell Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Lips:  Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Coral Crush, NYC Lipstick in Mauve Gold, Starlooks Lipstick in Flutter

Others:  Perfume Vials - Thierry Mugler's Alien* &amp; Marc Jacobs Honey*, Willa Face Towelettes*, Sample tub of Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream (lotion) in "Mother Pucker"*

*permanent part of rotation until used up or gets too old.  Mascara is scheduled for replacement at the end of January.


----------



## gibberish (Jan 26, 2014)

Items I am changing up this week: Foundation: Dior BB Creme in 001 Color Corrector: IT Cosmetics Bye Be Redness Eyeshadow: In addition to last weeks, I'm adding Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe as a base Primer: Benefit Porefessional Cheeks: Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Honeymoon Honey


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 26, 2014)

> Things of note since last week was my first week I realized; 1) I need the bag this week because I was misplacing things in the morning 2) I wasted as much time in the morning picking hair products and a perfume, so I added them this week 3) I threw out 2 old mascaras and shopped my stash for a new one. Tarte lights camera action 4) Shopped sample packet stash for 3 primers for the week. 5) Might finish up the Lancome moisturizer this week and get to pick a new moisturizer from stash *6) I picked on Saturday to test it out Sunday in case I need to change something out* Yay me!!!


 Loved everything except lips, way to pink for smokey eye, toning them down with UD naked lip liner and lorac gloss in butterscotch.


----------



## simmi (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been reading the posts on the Monday Club for a while now. I am really excited to finally be a part of it. Here is the list of the items I will be using this coming week. 

Cleanser: Olay Pro X, Cetaphil

Face Cream: Olay All day moisture cream SPF 15, Vichy Aqualia Thermal

Eye Cream: The Body Shop Aloe Eye Defense

Powder: Physicians Formula Mineral Face powder

Lips: Revlon Just Bitten Honey, L'Oreal Fairest Nude,

Blush: Tarte Thankful, NYX Cream blush in Glow 

Mascara: Maybelline Full 'N Soft

Eyeliner: NYX Black Eyeliner

Face Mask: Freeman Acai Clay mask, Freeman Blue agave paper mask

Body Lotion: Bath &amp; Body Works lavender-chamomile

Sample of the week: Bumble and Bumble Hairdresser Invisible Oil


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going to try to keep up with a weekly swatch set! For some reason, I've been in the mood for sparkly light green and matte brown the past few days, so this week:




Top row: GDE Social Suicide and Obscure Middle row: UD Ink and West liners Bottom row: GDE Surprise! and Mackinac Down the center: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded Across the bottom: essence Metal Glam liquid blush (yes, it's shimmery. No, I don't care!) I've been a little too highlighter-happy lately, so I'm going to try to skip it this week. As always, this will all go on top of Missha Perfect Cover bb cream in #21. Also as always, I'll be mixing the lipstick situation up constantly.


----------



## chladnis (Jan 26, 2014)

I am going to go with drug store products this week. They have been neglected and I need to figure out if they are worth keeping around.

Blush: Revlon in Coral Reef and Berry Flirtatious

Shadow: Elf Ursula Palette

Mascara: Elf Lengthening and Defining

Lip Stick: Wet N Wild in Wine Room and Think Pink

Lip Gloss: NYX butter gloss in Strawberry Parfait and Essence stay with me in Hottest Pink

Everything else is pretty much the same every day or I am still trying to use up the samples from last week.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm changing my list for this week.  I wore the Maybelline Eyeshadow trio in chocolate mousse for 2 days, and while I like the colors, I feel the quality is just meh, and I can get the same look with other e/s I have that I like alot better.  I want my makeup stash to consist of things I love so I tossed that e/s trio in the trash.  Also my face has been really dry the last few days so I'm switching to a more moisturizing foundation.

Avon Ideal Flawless pressed powder and Benefit Hoola bronzer will remain on the list every week since they are my only powder and bronzer.

Face:

Lancome Genefique serum sample

Benefit Porefessional sample

Covergirl whipped creme foundation in 340

Covergirl Cheekers in pure plum

Eyes:

UDPP antiaging

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Just Beige (as a base)

UD Naked palette

Maybelline Line Express eyeliner in brownish black

Great Lash Lots of Lashes mascara

Lips:

L'Oreal Color Riche Lipstick in Saucy Mauve

MAC lipstick in Syrup

Avon Extra Lasting lipgloss in Never Gone Mauve


----------



## katielp (Jan 26, 2014)

Face It cosmetics cc cream Benefit fake up Laura gellar powder Benefit rockateur blush Eyes Bare minerals primer in brightening pearl Clinique eye duo in pink slate EstÃ©e Lauder eyeliner in plum gray 100% pure mascara Lips- Bebe lip balm And nyx butter balm in brownie


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaay New Week!  I apologize in advance for the length of this post, but I'm celebrating ACTUALLY FINISHING ITEMS, and wanted to try a new setup for my list.

First of all, thanks to The Monday Club, I have used up *several* products this week!  I'm throwing away SIX empties, and one item that just didn't work after giving it a fair try.

Used up:

-Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion - FINALLY!  I do love this scent, so I'll watch for another one on sale, but I am very proud of myself for using up a lotion!

-UD B6 Vitamin Spray (I have another sample of this that I started using this week, I won't repurchase, but I have noticed that my moisturizer absorbs better when I spray *anything* on my face first, so I may just refill it with water once that sample's out)

-Benefit Porefessional (same size as was in Jan Ipsy, but got it over the summer from Ulta.  I do like it, but have several primer samples to work through first)

-MUFE HD Powder  - Good Lord this sample took FOREVER to get through. It was good, but not HG level.

-Perfume vials - Lady Gaga Fame and Izaak Mizrahi Fabulous (both OK, but won't purchase)

And, throwing away a Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude.  I like the finish, but the color is too dark and has cool/olive undertones (I have warm/pink undertones).  I've used a good 2/3 of the sample, but I have others that I need to work through.

ITEMS FOR THIS WEEK:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer*, CK1 3-in-1 Face Makeup in Sand*, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder* (primer and foundation are samples, I've hit pan on Sexy Mama and want to use it up.  All 3 are permanently in rotation til they're done)

Eyes: UD Primer Potion*, Color Tattoo in Seashore Frosts, Missha shadow in Khaki, Starlooks shadow in Disarray, Sephora Trio in Pixie.  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo*, UD's 24/7 Corrupt*, NYX Waterproof Liner in Teal.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil*, Buxom Mascara*

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer*, Be A Bombshell Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Lips:  Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Coral Crush, NYC Lipstick in Mauve Gold, Starlooks Lipstick in Flutter

Others:  Perfume Vials - Thierry Mugler's Alien* &amp; Marc Jacobs Honey*, Willa Face Towelettes*, Sample tub of Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream (lotion) in "Mother Pucker"*

*permanent part of rotation until used up or gets too old.  Mascara is scheduled for replacement at the end of January.  
Good job on all the empties!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gibberish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Items I am changing up this week:

Foundation: Dior BB Creme in 001
Color Corrector: IT Cosmetics Bye Be Redness
Eyeshadow: In addition to last weeks, I'm adding Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe as a base
Primer: Benefit Porefessional
Cheeks: Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Honeymoon Honey
Do you like Bye Bye Redness? I'm almost finished with mine and I LOVE it! I find it's the one product that truly cuts redness. It's fantastic. I'll repurchase this. I could finish it this week but I need to wait until payday to buy more!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 26, 2014)

Man! I've had a sinus infection &amp; pneumonia for the last 3 weeks &amp; feel like I've dropped off the face of the earth! Ha ha ha. Let me tell you, having 6 kids &amp; a hubby that is gone with the military for 3 months doesn't speed up the healing process much either. But I finally went to the hospital &amp; got some superman meds &amp; I'm finally feeling like me again! Wahoo! So for me this week I'm focusing more on skin &amp; hair. Shampoo: finish up my Aloxxi Sample from Birchbox Treatment: start to dent my huge Fekkai Glossing Cream from Birchbox Cleanser: Finish up my Laura Mercier sample as well as get going on my Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk that I've had for almost 6 months now. That tube is never ending! I swear! Moisturizer: Naobay Cream from Decembers Glossybox. As for make-up.... I don't own much (believe it or not, &amp; I use all I get before I get more) so I just rotate through the few things I do have, but I'm trying to use the PUNK felt tip liner from Decembers Glossybox every day this week because I'm terrible at those felt tip liners &amp; need so major practice!


----------



## gibberish (Jan 26, 2014)

> Do you like Bye Bye Redness? I'm almost finished with mine and I LOVE it! I find it's the one product that truly cuts redness. It's fantastic. I'll repurchase this. I could finish it this week but I need to wait until payday to buy more!


 Absolutely! I've used it a couple times and am super impressed how well it works. I do wish that it came in more than one shade because it is a bit too dark for me, but once I put foundation and concealer over it, it's not too noticeable. I have a couple green based color correctors I want to try but right now this is my HG for redness.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh I need to try bye bye redness. Facial redness is one of my big issues, especially when I get an eczema flare up.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 26, 2014)

> Man! I've had a sinus infection &amp; pneumonia for the last 3 weeks &amp; feel like I've dropped off the face of the earth! Ha ha ha. Let me tell you, having 6 kids &amp; a hubby that is gone with the military for 3 months doesn't speed up the healing process much either. But I finally went to the hospital &amp; got some superman meds &amp; I'm finally feeling like me again! Wahoo! So for me this week I'm focusing more on skin &amp; hair. Shampoo: finish up my Aloxxi Sample from Birchbox Treatment: start to dent my huge Fekkai Glossing Cream from Birchbox Cleanser: Finish up my Laura Mercier sample as well as get going on my Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk that I've had for almost 6 months now. That tube is never ending! I swear! Moisturizer: Naobay Cream from Decembers Glossybox. As for make-up.... I don't own much (believe it or not, &amp; I use all I get before I get more) so I just rotate through the few things I do have, but I'm trying to use the PUNK felt tip liner from Decembers Glossybox every day this week because I'm terrible at those felt tip liners &amp; need so major practice!


 Omg you poor thing. Welcome back and glad you're feeling better.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Good job on all the empties!!!

Thanks!  Did a partial stash reorganization this past week, and seeing everything I have makes me feel so much better about getting in there and using stuff!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man! I've had a sinus infection &amp; pneumonia for the last 3 weeks &amp; feel like I've dropped off the face of the earth! Ha ha ha. Let me tell you, having 6 kids &amp; a hubby that is gone with the military for 3 months doesn't speed up the healing process much either. But I finally went to the hospital &amp; got some superman meds &amp; I'm finally feeling like me again! Wahoo!

So for me this week I'm focusing more on skin &amp; hair.

Shampoo: finish up my Aloxxi Sample from Birchbox
Treatment: start to dent my huge Fekkai Glossing Cream from Birchbox

Cleanser: Finish up my Laura Mercier sample as well as get going on my Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk that I've had for almost 6 months now. That tube is never ending! I swear!
Moisturizer: Naobay Cream from Decembers Glossybox.

As for make-up.... I don't own much (believe it or not, &amp; I use all I get before I get more) so I just rotate through the few things I do have, but I'm trying to use the PUNK felt tip liner from Decembers Glossybox every day this week because I'm terrible at those felt tip liners &amp; need so major practice! 

Oh no!  So glad you're feeling better!  I like the skin and hair focus this week, it's a great way to feel pampered!


----------



## bnicole (Jan 27, 2014)

My random sample for this rotation is... A foil pack of NARS tinted moisturizer! So that'll be my 'base' until it's gone. I used it today and I think the shade is a bit too yellow for me (story of my life, yo)

For the rest of my look...

Primers: The Body Shop Matte-It Skin Primer and my Body Language eye primer

Eyeshadow: Girlaktic Beauty Eye Glaze in Fierce

Eyeliner: Kat Von D autograph pencil in puro amor

Mascara: LancÃ´me Definicils

Blush: Cailyn mineral blush in peach pink

Highlighter: Benefit Watts Up

Lips: Stila Lip Glaze in Apricot

Fragrance: Still using those sample postcards from Sephora


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 27, 2014)

The Balm Put a Lid on It Sample...this sample is never ending maybe this week I will finish it 

Smashbox Photo Finish Sample

Jouer Lip Enhancer Sample...hoping to finish this week 

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 

Clinique CC Cream

Physicians Formula BB Powder 

Urban Decay Liner Zero

Sigma eyeshadow samples...finish this week 

MAC Blush Rose Quartz 

Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam

Loreal Everpure UV Protect Spray...maybe finish this week?

Redken Frizz Cream Sample

Psst Dry Shampoo
Anastasia Brow Gel 
Kiehls Eyecream sample 
 
Finished Last Week 

Benefit Fake Up Sample

Lotion sample from Birchbox 

Nailtini Nail Remover Wipes


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG I've been slacking. I totally failed to post or really choose my items for this week -- so Instead, I'm listing what I used today, which chances are will be the same items the rest of the week, with only a few things added:

face - shiseido lifting foundation - I'm about 2/3rds done with this one -- it'll probably last me exactly until about the end of april, and by then I'll be ready to start switching to a darker shade.
powder - mac studio fix -- about the same. my winter shade. will probably be done by about the same  time, if not earlier, though at that point i'll have to start mixing in a darker shade and pull out my winter one.

concealer - nars creamy concealer in custard
mascara - clashblast volume from covergirl - this one will have to be used for about a month then tossed. the texture's now to where i like it... not watery, not gloopy..but it means from now on it'll start drying fast. 

cheeks - nyx cream blush in boho chic as a base, then nyx tickled pink over it after my powder.

lips - EOS lipbalm and revlon lip butter in pink truffle

things might change the rest of the week when I get more sleep and actually put some effort into my MU. but today it was the barest of barest.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 27, 2014)

My base products don't change much just because I don't have a lot of them at one time, but I've been doing this with my palettes (I have to force myself not to use my Lorac Pro!) and I've committed myself to use my deluxe samples of Coralista and Mary Lou Manizer until they are GONE. I have far too many blushes and highlighters so I'd like to use up what I can. Both of these have large amounts of pan showing!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2014)

Forgot to post my weekly picks because I did not pick them until this morning!





Only new items this week are the Smashbox Wondervision palette and the Stila eye liners in Moray and Tetra.  The mascaras are up for tossing at the end of the week (one is almost 3 months old, the other I hate) Put a lid on it I am using until it is gone, same with Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y.  Still using Stila lip glaze in Lights this week too.


----------



## katielp (Jan 27, 2014)

> Forgot to post my weekly picks because I did not pick them until this morning!
> 
> Only new items this week are the Smashbox Wondervision palette and the Stila eye liners in Moray and Tetra. Â The mascaras are up for tossing at the end of the week (one is almost 3 months old, the other I hate) Put a lid on it I am using until it is gone, same with Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. Â Still using Stila lip glaze in Lights this week too.


 This is the ONE palette I wanted this year. And I stayed "strong" and didn't purchase. But man seeing this here brings back the urge lol!! How are you liking it?


----------



## chladnis (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try using a spooly to brush through your eyebrows a couple of times once the clear gel is almost dry. It takes only an extra second and takes that stuck-forever feeling away! I had that problem in the beginning but after using that trick the gel is a lot nicer to wear and looks very natural while keeping your brows in place.
Thank you for this tip! I tried it today and my eye brows felt so much better.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the ONE palette I wanted this year. And I stayed "strong" and didn't purchase. But man seeing this here brings back the urge lol!! How are you liking it?
Good for you!  I acutally did not buy it either.  Well I guess I did inadvertantly!  I saved up all my ulta rewards and when it was on saled for $39 I snagged it!  Today is the first time I have ever used it!  The shadows are very pigmented but have a lot of fall out in the pan (if that makes sense).  It is also big and hard to hold but since it is cardboard if I want to set it on the sink (I have no sink space) I have to make sure it is dry.  Also the top may be warped as it has 3 madnetic closures but mine will not close all the way!  And it has been doing nothing but sitting in a box!  It can also be overwhelming since there are so many colors!

I have tried Smashbox before in other palettes, sets and never been super impressed but emilynoel83 on youtube gave this good reviews so I will keep you psoted!


----------



## katielp (Jan 27, 2014)

> Good for you! Â I acutally did not buy it either. Â Well I guess I did inadvertantly! Â I saved up all my ulta rewards and when it was on saled for $39 I snagged it! Â Today is the first time I have ever used it! Â The shadows are very pigmented but have a lot of fall out in the pan (if that makes sense). Â It is also big and hard to hold but since it is cardboard if I want to set it on the sink (I have no sink space) I have to make sure it is dry. Â Also the top may be warped as it has 3 madnetic closures but mine will not close all the way! Â And it has been doing nothing but sitting in a box!Â  It can also be overwhelming since there are so many colors! I have tried Smashbox before in other palettes, sets and never been super impressed but emilynoel83 on youtube gave this good reviews so I will keep you psoted!


 I think the pure size of it was the reason holding me back. I probably thought I would be less likely to reach for it because of that? And I have a very small sink space too:/ And yes emilynoel83 made me want it too!! Dang her


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for this tip! I tried it today and my eye brows felt so much better.
it definitely helps! that gel on its own can definitely dry to rock hard uncomfortable. I'm glad it made it better for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I'm working from home today due to inclement weather/state of emergency/ stay off the road or get a ticket. I can access my company intranet and I brought home a box of work so I took a little break from all this productivity in my robe to mix up a new eyeshadow. The color on the left is what I started with that didn't show up well on my lid. The color on the right is what I ended up with after adding four sample baggies and small amounts of four other loose shadows I own. I was going for something I could wear to work and was successful. What do u think?




And a snow pic of my deck last night.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Another crazy week so sticking to my "tried &amp; trues"

~Philosophy Take a Deep Breath Moisturizer

~Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Face Primer (I swear this sample is bottomless...lol)

~Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse

~Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circles Treatment Concealer

~ELF $1 Eye Primer

~Benefit It Stick

~Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder

~Wet N Wild Comfort Zone Palette

~Tarte skinny smolderEyes in Purple Garnet

~Lancome Brow Pencil in Brunet

~Anastasia Brow Gel

~Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara

~Physicians Formula Happy Booster Blush in Natural


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I'm working from home today due to inclement weather/state of emergency/ stay off the road or get a ticket. I can access my company intranet and I brought home a box of work so I took a little break from all this productivity in my robe to mix up a new eyeshadow. The color on the left is what I started with that didn't show up well on my lid. The color on the right is what I ended up with after adding four sample baggies and small amounts of four other loose shadows I own. I was going for something I could wear to work and was successful. What do u think?






And a snow pic of my deck last night.




I love the color you made! Gorgeous!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Monday Club: Lorac pro Lorac front of the line pro Maybelline color tattoo in barely Branded Covergirl outlast stay fabulous three in one foundation Maybelline clear mascara Covergirl clump crusher mascara Benefit they're real mascara Maybelline dream bouncy blush Rimmel natural bronzer Elf translucent powder Elf complete coverage concealer Jordana liquid eyeliner pencil Wet and wild white eyeliner Wet and wild taupe brow pencil Smashbox photo finish foundation primer Too faced shadow insurance Urban Decay naked mini lipgloss Urban decay Glinda lip pencil I don't use all of these products everyday, but these are my options for the week. I'm homeschooled, but my makeup always takes forever so I'm hoping this will help speed things up. I have all of this weeks stuff in a train case on my desk/vanity ðŸ˜Š


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I'm working from home today due to inclement weather/state of emergency/ stay off the road or get a ticket. I can access my company intranet and I brought home a box of work so I took a little break from all this productivity in my robe to mix up a new eyeshadow. The color on the left is what I started with that didn't show up well on my lid. The color on the right is what I ended up with after adding four sample baggies and small amounts of four other loose shadows I own. I was going for something I could wear to work and was successful. What do u think?






And a snow pic of my deck last night.




Loooveeee! You might have to write down your "recipe" because the day you run out will be a sad day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous color and EEK SNOW! We are living in -40 temps right now but nowhere near that much snow.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I'm working from home today due to inclement weather/state of emergency/ stay off the road or get a ticket. I can access my company intranet and I brought home a box of work so I took a little break from all this productivity in my robe to mix up a new eyeshadow. The color on the left is what I started with that didn't show up well on my lid. The color on the right is what I ended up with after adding four sample baggies and small amounts of four other loose shadows I own. I was going for something I could wear to work and was successful. What do u think?






And a snow pic of my deck last night.




Very nice, it kind of looks like a rosy taupe!

I'm home today as well because of inclement weather . We're not used to seeing ice on the roads down here.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 28, 2014)

My lineup for the week (which I keep in a Sephora gwp bag): Tarte Lipsurgence and Blush from a Holiday 2012 set Benefit Fakeup Sample from Birchbox...I won't be repurchasing but if you are interested, the full size would probably last someone forever judging by how long it is taking me to make my way through this theBalm Meet Matt Batali from Ipsy single shadow Urban Decay's Naked 3 palette Urban Decay De-Slick mattifying powder (In the black Lush jar...it broke and I salvaged what I could) Stila CC Cream deluxe sample in medium e.l.f. eyelid primer (usually use UDPP but this is a really good alternative) Kat von D mascara Tarte primer in the purple tube (I have tried using it in various ways for over a year and I hate it...can't wait till this is gone) I'm going to use UD liner in Rockstar and the purple Stila Smudge Stick, one on each eye this week, since the colors are very close and I'm trying to decide which formula works better for me.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Have you tried using the tarte primer on top of your makeup?? I know it sounds weird but I use it kind of like mallys mattifying compact, over the top of my makeup when I get shine in the t-zone. A small amount works well with out adding another layer and moving my foundation.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried using the tarte primer on top of your makeup?? I know it sounds weird but I use it kind of like mallys mattifying compact, over the top of my makeup when I get shine in the t-zone. A small amount works well with out adding another layer and moving my foundation. 

Oh wow I haven't tried that!  I will tomorrow and let you know how it goes.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loooveeee! You might have to write down your "recipe" because the day you run out will be a sad day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous color and EEK SNOW! We are living in -40 temps right now but nowhere near that much snow.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very nice, it kind of looks like a rosy taupe!

I'm home today as well because of inclement weather . We're not used to seeing ice on the roads down here.


Rosy taupe - perfect description @Lulubelle107. I can't believe how much I am loving this color. I've admired myself at least three times in the mirror 

I know a good section of the northern US is dealing with the huge snowfalls and bitter cold temps like my family.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jan 28, 2014)

> That color is gorgeous... If you mixed up a big batch and sold it I would totally get some! That shade looks amazing. Rosy taupe - perfect description @Lulubelle107 . I can't believe how much I am loving this color. I've admired myself at least three times in the mirror  I know a good section of the northern US is dealing with the huge snowfalls and bitter cold temps like my family.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 28, 2014)

> Well I'm working from home today due to inclement weather/state of emergency/ stay off the road or get a ticket. I can access my company intranet and I brought home a box of work so I took a little break from all this productivity in my robe to mix up a new eyeshadow. The color on the left is what I started with that didn't show up well on my lid. The color on the right is what I ended up with after adding four sample baggies and small amounts of four other loose shadows I own. I was going for something I could wear to work and was successful. What do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> And a snow pic of my deck last night.


Love it!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

One of my picks for this week is the Benefit highlighter Watts Up. I love the sheen to it, but it's so hard to blend. Any tricks to using this?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my picks for this week is the Benefit highlighter Watts Up. I love the sheen to it, but it's so hard to blend. Any tricks to using this?
I'm using that this week as well.  I've been swiping it on my face right from the tube/stick and blending it in with my fingers.  The blending has been fairly minimal though for me.  My skin is yellow toned and neutral to warm.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm using that this week as well.  I've been swiping it on my face right from the tube/stick and blending it in with my fingers.  The blending has been fairly minimal though for me.  My skin is yellow toned and neutral to warm. 
That's what I'm doing, but I can see a line where it was applied. Maybe it's not right for my skin type? I have dry skin. I tried blending with the Beauty Blender today. It seems a little better. I'll give it the rest of the week.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I'm doing, but I can see a line where it was applied. Maybe it's not right for my skin type? I have dry skin. I tried blending with the Beauty Blender today. It seems a little better. I'll give it the rest of the week.
I would think a cream would be better for dry skin.  I apply primer, then BB cream, then highlighter.  I wonder if the silicone in the primer makes it blend more easily. Hope it works out because it is a pretty color.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would think a cream would be better for dry skin.  I apply primer, then BB cream, then highlighter.  I wonder if the silicone in the primer makes it blend more easily. Hope it works out because it is a pretty color. 
I agree, it's very pretty! I'll keep playing with it.

Thanks!


----------



## katcole (Jan 29, 2014)

Im using

Pixi primer still (ipsy)

Pop  or Elisabeth  Mott  Mascara(Ipsy)  name is wore off I think its Pop?

Sophia K (target clearance) its like a stain and  boy is it red

Hard  Candy concealer ( walmart)

 LA colors, its  suppose to be a  eye shadow duo,  but not  so much , maybe it has a light  dusting of second color  but bought it on clearance at Dollar General and Its amazing, I wore it to work 4pm, got off at 8 am and slept 3 hours in it and it still  looked good. It was 1.80 for  3 little pots, and 2 nasty cheap looking lip gloss.

JCat lipstick (ipsy)nude???

 A w/w lipstick bright red

my same  Elf palate eye shadow  on lids and used as  liner

white eyeshadow pencil kinda like  the  NYX milk pencil(Dollar General)

Anastasia  eyebrow gel

elf eyebrow-  mascara/tamer?

Trying to use my primers I got from Ipsy last year, and a bunch of lipstick from W/W and LA colors

I  think I have left in my stash  4 little sample mascaras W/W -Mark Winn? same  brand I think? from Walgreen, part of  a Last blast, so as  much as I complained last year .. Im  hoping  Ipsy gives out  a mascara for March or I will have  to buy some, I might even have some of  the Benefit sample from  my birthday month left. I might be able to last  till  April

.Im having eyeshadow issues,I have several shades of purple, some teal,blue,and a bunch of nudes.(elf book,Physicians Formula,and Pop? from Ipsy).,some goldish colors, a W/W  in Festival , fall  colors I think.  And my go to Elf,  my mermaid colors  I call it. I do art  but im stuck  being  able to blend colors  for eyeshadow,Im brain dead.My eyes  are green  but change kinda to amber,hazel it depends.Im  like  Mimi from Drew Carey, Im kinda using 2 colors  now lol an blending, blending.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know this is silly, but I'm actually excited I get to put on makeup today since I'll be leaving the house!  I've been housebound for 2.5 days due to the ice storm, so it's been strictly PJ's/robe and bare face.  I'm ready to be among the living for a change




.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I know this is silly, but I'm actually excited I get to put on makeup today since I'll be leaving the house!Â  I've been housebound for 2.5 days due to the ice storm, so it's been strictly PJ's/robe and bare face.Â  I'm ready to be among the living for a change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 That's not silly at all!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

I feel bad for this, but I know February kick our collective ass with ten weeks (I don't care what the calendar says. February drags on at least eight weeks around here) of rainstorms and black skies: It's been downright springlike here the past couple of weeks. It's been going back and forth between clear in the upper 30s and slightly sprinkly in the 50s. It's seriously like it's March around here. It actually makes me nervous about February. It's going to be *nasty*. And February for me is heavy on purples. I'll have to go through my options tonight and see if I can figure out a plan.


----------



## page5 (Jan 30, 2014)

One of the products I'm using this week is the Cailyn Big Apple lip balm from Ipsy a few months ago. The color is a little too vibrant for me so I've been playing with how to lighten it. I added a little of the Malin+Goetz lip balm (from Ipsy also) to the Cailyn pot and have been using the Cailyn to tint the lip balm. So easy and I love the lighter color. Wanted to mention it in case anyone else was looking to do the same and also received both products from Ipsy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel bad for this, but I know February kick our collective ass with ten weeks (I don't care what the calendar says. February drags on at least eight weeks around here) of rainstorms and black skies: It's been downright springlike here the past couple of weeks. It's been going back and forth between clear in the upper 30s and slightly sprinkly in the 50s. It's seriously like it's March around here. It actually makes me nervous about February. It's going to be *nasty*.

And February for me is heavy on purples. I'll have to go through my options tonight and see if I can figure out a plan.

February is a nasty month everywhere!  Even in the South, we get ice storms and just generally crappy weather before it starts to warm up in March.  I am hoping that it'll be better this year because we've had a particularly bad January (For the first two winters I lived in NC, I was convinced that February was the only true "winter" month down here!  Mother Nature decided to prove me wrong!) and I just want it to lighten up.  My kids have had three snow days this week, so I really haven't gotten the chance to wear any makeup, and my Monday Club picks probably won't change next week for that reason.

(And I hope every day that the cold temperatures go away EVERYWHERE.  I know my lovely Northern/Midwestern ladies are dealing with much worse, and I have family in MI that are ready to just curl up in a fetal position til Winter goes AWAY!  And my mom told me how much her heating bill was this month and I almost dropped the phone.  This winter just sucks.)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel bad for this, but I know February kick our collective ass with ten weeks (I don't care what the calendar says. February drags on at least eight weeks around here) of rainstorms and black skies: It's been downright springlike here the past couple of weeks. It's been going back and forth between clear in the upper 30s and slightly sprinkly in the 50s. It's seriously like it's March around here. It actually makes me nervous about February. It's going to be *nasty*.

And February for me is heavy on purples. I'll have to go through my options tonight and see if I can figure out a plan.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
February is a nasty month everywhere!  Even in the South, we get ice storms and just generally crappy weather before it starts to warm up in March.  I am hoping that it'll be better this year because we've had a particularly bad January (For the first two winters I lived in NC, I was convinced that February was the only true "winter" month down here!  Mother Nature decided to prove me wrong!) and I just want it to lighten up.  My kids have had three snow days this week, so I really haven't gotten the chance to wear any makeup, and my Monday Club picks probably won't change next week for that reason.

(And I hope every day that the cold temperatures go away EVERYWHERE.  I know my lovely Northern/Midwestern ladies are dealing with much worse, and I have family in MI that are ready to just curl up in a fetal position til Winter goes AWAY!  And my mom told me how much her heating bill was this month and I almost dropped the phone.  This winter just sucks.)

February is my least favorite month, and when I lived in Boston, I would come back to Mobile to visit my mom when I just couldn't take it anymore.  The azaleas start blooming in March here.  On the plus side, we are supposed to almost hit 70 on Saturday.  It was 14 this morning.  Crazy.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the products I'm using this week is the Cailyn Big Apple lip balm from Ipsy a few months ago. The color is a little too vibrant for me so I've been playing with how to lighten it. I added a little of the Malin+Goetz lip balm (from Ipsy also) to the Cailyn pot and have been using the Cailyn to tint the lip balm. So easy and I love the lighter color. Wanted to mention it in case anyone else was looking to do the same and also received both products from Ipsy. 

That's a really good idea! I actually used the Malin + Goetz to help thin out an OCC lip tar.  This little balm is really proving its worth.


----------



## page5 (Jan 30, 2014)

After three consecutive snow days my tween wanted to get all girly for school today. We painted her nails a very springy shade (not my pic - image from Ipsy):






We were both smiling by the time we were done painting her nails. Such a mood improving, pretty color  

I propose we squash the February winter doldrums with some happy colors!!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

February is my least favorite month, and when I lived in Boston, I would come back to Mobile to visit my mom when I just couldn't take it anymore.  The azaleas start blooming in March here.  On the plus side, we are supposed to almost hit 70 on Saturday.  It was 14 this morning.  Crazy. 

It's my least favorite month, too. I live in the Northeast so I feel your pain about Boston. March 1st always feels like I'm crossing over to the other side of a month-long depression. February is so, so brutal. I am really hoping I don't get off track and feel the need to do a lot of damage to my bank account to fill the void that the month tends to bring. The only thing that is making me happy lately is that I've noticed the sun is now setting _after _5pm here (5:02 counts okay?!!?



) and that's so much more tolerable than the 4:45pm sunsets.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 30, 2014)

The only reason I like February is because it's my birthday month -- other than that, around my neck of the woods we're plunged in snow for like 7 months of the year (it certainly feels like it... our winters start mid october and last all the way through the end of march. we've had snow in early may and even so far as to early june, like last year), so my birthday month is a ray of hope.

That said, I've been feeling thoroughly uninspired, lately. It's already almost the end of January and getting myself up to get ready feels like a chore, picking out my items on Sundays feels like a chore, going to work, going grocery shopping, spending time out...anything that doesn't include sleeping or reading books that take me far away from this frozen tundra feels like a chore right now. I'm one of those seasonal mood-swingers and unfortunately, this winter has me down in the dumps. On the other hand, it means I have had absolutely no desire to shop, either.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will jump on the I hate February bandwagon!  I told my husband that we need to go somewhere warm in February because I know every year that February is cold, dark and dreary!  The days are still too short, the weather is always too cold, I just can't take it!  I don't know if we will be able to make it work to take a short break because of our work schedules, but I hope so!


----------



## katcole (Jan 30, 2014)

I had  to give up ipsy, so there goes my mascara hopes lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

> I hadÂ  to give up ipsy, so there goes my mascara hopes lol


 Man, I have a ton of mascara I will never use, but I put it all up on eBay. I'll have to see what doesn't sell after the auctions end on Sunday, but I'll probably get more from Birchbox because they *love* to send it to me.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 30, 2014)

Add me to the "I hate February" list too. I am so tired of winter, and I'm in Minneapolis so we still have a loonnnngggg way to go. Boo!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 30, 2014)

I usually actually like winter, but this one is just terrible. I am so ready for it to be over, but there's no hope in sight as it's still supposed to be getting down to -20 in my town this weekend. I can't take it anymore. It's really making my no buy difficult, if not a downright failure.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

Winter is fine.  February is a completely different dimension of suck.  I firmly believe anyone who thinks they want to move to Portland should be required to live here through a November and a February.  November is heavy on the wind storms.  February is BLACK CLOUDS AND ENDLESS RAIN FOR DAYS ON END.  It's not freezing, but we can go weeks without seeing the sun.  Even the natives pass cranky and hit witchy right around V-Day.  Our springs are amazing, but they're also our reward for making it through February without having a complete breakdown.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Winter is fine.  February is a completely different dimension of suck.  I firmly believe anyone who thinks they want to move to Portland should be required to live here through a November and a February.  November is heavy on the wind storms.  February is BLACK CLOUDS AND ENDLESS RAIN FOR DAYS ON END.  It's not freezing, but we can go weeks without seeing the sun.  Even the natives pass cranky and hit witchy right around V-Day.  Our springs are amazing, but they're also our reward for making it through February without having a complete breakdown. 
I'm moving to portland. I can deal with rain -- in fact, I love rain, and I've dealt with plenty of black clouds and grey skies in NYC before. I miss spring more than anything... here we barely get flowers because it's so cold for so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been using a foundation from Lavera this week and I like it. The color is a perfect match for my skin and it is fairly hydrating. To me, it feels more like a BB cream than a foundation. I would prefer a little more coverage. Lavera products are organic/cruelty-free/natural/vegan. This is a new to me brand and I have no idea where I received the samples from but three foil packets have lasted me a week and I still have quite a bit of product left. 

The eyeliner I was using from my stash is being tossed - faded and migrated.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 31, 2014)

This week I am working on using my Cargo Blu Ray powder foundation and my Stila Portrait of a Perfect Pout - Neutrals lip colors in Demure and Darling. All my other makeup I have whittled down to just what I need.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished/used for the first time:

 

Kate Somerville IllumiKate CC Cream Light/Mediumâ€”I liked the coverage.  The scent was slightly citrusy.  After using it for a week, Iâ€™m still not sure the color was quite right. I probably wonâ€™t purchase the full-size.  There are other BB/CC creams that I like better.

 

Picks for this week:

Primer â€“Skinprep FX Primer (foil) &amp; Urban Decay Complexion Potion Primer (sample)

Foundation --Dr. Brandt BB Matte Light to Medium (foil)

Blush â€“ Trish McEvoy Blush in Glow (hitting pan &amp; trying to use up) &amp; Tarte Cheek Tint Achiote

Highlighter â€“Balm Mary Lou-manizer 

Eyeshadow â€“ Senna Trio Satin Doll

Eyeliner â€“ Elite Models Intensity Eye Pencil Secret Grey &amp; Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Liner in Black   

Eye Primerâ€”Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base sample (use up the sample)

Lipcolor -- Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passion, Lancome Gloss in Love sample (determined to finish both of these this week)

Perfumeâ€”Bulgaria Omnia Crystalline EDT (sample) &amp; Donna Karan Cashmere Mist (full size)

Setting powderâ€”Lipsi Aphrodite powder (finish sample)

Nail polishâ€”Zoya Petra

 

Iâ€™m using the following full-size items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproofâ€”HG for me though I keep trying the samples I get)


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 1, 2014)

This week's picks:

Benefit Porefessional sample

Avon Smooth Minerals foundation in shell, bronze &amp; translucent glow

Avon Smooth Minerals blush in blushing mauve, Flower Beauty cream blush in Primrose &amp; proper, Maybelline Dream Bouncy blush in pink plum

Avon Sheer raspberry ice lipstick, MAC Syrup lipstick &amp; Avon Ultra Glazewear lipgloss in Palm Beach Pink

UDPP sample

Any eyeshadow

Avon liquiglide eyeliner in brown, UD naked 3 eyeliner

Avon Super Drama wp mascara, Maybelline Great Lash Lots of lashes mascara


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primers: Sheercover Base Perfecting Primer (face) &amp; NARS Pro-Prime Eyeshadow Base (eyes) 

Foundation: Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer

Eyeliner: UD in Mars, LMDB in Tamarack, &amp; Clinique Quickliner in Intense Chocolate

Mascara: Model Co Fibre Lash Extend

Eyeshadow: Lancome Color Design Eye Shadow in Drama, Julep Eye Sheen in Dusty Taupe, Nyx Eye Shadow Pigment in Sky Pink, &amp; UD Duo in Sin/Mushroom

Highlight: Josie Maran Illuminizer

Blush: the Balm InStain in Swiss Dot

Powder:MUFE HD Finishing Powder

Lipcolor:UD Sample in Obsessed, Rimmel in Metallic Seduction, Estee Lauder Sugar Honey, It Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush Pure Joy

Nailcolor: Julep Love, Octavia, Greta &amp; Spa Ritual Sacred Ground

Perfume: CK IN2U, Mark Pure

Brows: Sumita Eye brow pencil &amp; Anastasia Brow Gel


----------



## QueCera (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueCera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Highlighter: Benefit Watt's Up

Blush: Tarte blissful

Eyeliner: Kat Von D tattoo liner trooper

Eyeshadow: a mix of depotted UD mariposa/ammo/feminine palettes, NYX milk pencil

Brows: Sephora brand brow powder in nutmeg

Lips: Burt's Bees balm, UD revolution lipstick in rush, Bite lipstick sample in pepper

Finishing powder: Guerlain meteorites in medium (new formula)

Perfume: D&amp;G light blue
All of my picks from last week worked great. I realized, however, that the fallout on some of the UD eyeshadows was ridiculous. Reminds me of why I tend not to use the ones from those palettes too often. This was my first week using UD rush lipstick and I love it! So smooth, non-drying, and lasted for several hours without a touchup. I liked Kat Von D's eyeliner and will keep it in rotation until I finish it, but I prefer Stila's for the staying power. Kat's got a bit flaky after 9 hours, which Stila's doesn't.

For this week, I'll rotate in:

Eyeshadow: Too Faced chocolate bar, NYX milk

Blush: Nars sex appeal or dolce vita

Highlighter: Nars albatross

Lips: Clinique black honey almost lipstick, Bite pencil rhubarb

Face primer: Becca ever-matte

Perfume: Tokyomilk tainted love

Nails: No Miss zephyr zinnia


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahhhh...I'm afraid I'm giving up on this. As much as I like the idea. I just love variety too much, and I've been finding myself actually resenting the items I've picked for the week because I'm using them all week...LOL. Nuts. So...I'll just go back to my usual "use whatever suits my fancy" and just try to remind myself to use things up...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, CK1 3-in-1 Face Makeup in Sand, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder 

Eyes: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer

Lips:  Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Coral Crush, Starlooks Lipstick in Flutter

Others: Willa Face Towelettes, Perfume Vials - Thierry Mugler's Alien &amp; Marc Jacobs Honey, Sample tub of Fortune Cookie Soap Whipped Cream (lotion) in "Mother Pucker"* (USED UP!  YAY!)

Items added this week:

*Face*:  The CK1 is a bit too dark.  I'm going to use it up, but just for tomorrow (since I'll be running a huge number of errands AND going to a Superbowl party), I'm using my old faithful Missha BB Cream in #21.  I know it matches my skin, I know it'll last all day, and I need something I can rely on!  After that, CK1 til it's all gone!  Also, adding a _Highlighter_:  The Balm's Mary LouManizer sample.  I hit a tiny bit of pan when using it as an eyeshadow, hopefully I can use it up as a highlighter.

*Eyes*:  Adding _Liner_:  Ulta Automatic Eye Liner in Indigo.  _Shadows_:  Various GDE Samples (My goal is to use up at least ONE this week.  I have 10 sample baggies).  The Balm's Matt Batali sample for dark accents.  UD's Space Cowboy for sparkle. _Mascara_:  Benefit's They're Real sample (Sephora Bday size.  Part of permanent rotation for 3 months or until it runs out)

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  The Balm's Instain Blush in Swiss Dot. Sample Size from Birchbox.

*Lips*:  _Lip Crayon_:  Be A Bombshell in Shameless  _Gloss_:  Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink

*Notes*:  Wow! I have a "The Balm" fixation this week!  Also, due to a snow storm hitting this past week, I didn't leave the house much, so didn't get to use much up.  Still working on the perfume vials and face towelettes, and those can be replaced mid-week if I run out.  *NEW RULE*:  If I don't use a makeup item throughout the course of a week, it STAYS in rotation til it gets used at least once.  Ergo the two lipsticks (Pop Beauty Crayon and Starlooks lippie) stay, even though they're not part of the permanent rotation.  I did use the NYC lippie, so off it goes.


----------



## MUMami (Feb 2, 2014)

I have to admit that i was a bit in a rut for the past week or two but come Monday - I think Im going to do a brand-based theme for the week.

Ill start off easy and do MAC MONDAY (try to use my Mac products for different makeup areas) 

FACE - Mac Matchmaster Foundation 4.0  Mac Prolongwear Concealer

             Mac Blush (various shades)  Bronzer =TaupeShape (LE) Highligher = Superb Skinfinish (LE)

EYES - Mac eyeshadows (various)

             Mac PaintPot (I only own 2 Paintery &amp; Soft Ochre) These will be my bases.

LIPS - Lipsticks and Lipglass (various shades)

Mac Fix+ setting spray

Maybe next week will be TheBalm.... we'll see how it goes 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Feb 2, 2014)

Besides buying pigments and lipsticks that I don't need last week was a good week. Felt like I finished a lot of samples. Also due to them fixing our bathroom I got to go through everything and found a lot of samples I want to use up this week 

Nude Cleansing Oil sample 

Josie Maran Argan Oil Cleansing Sample 

Ahava Makeup Remover

Smashbox Photo Finish Sample

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 

Clinique CC Cream

Physicians Formula BB Powder 

Pixi Large Lash Mascara

Urban Decay Liner Zero

MAC Blush Rose Quartz 

Caitlin Lip Balm in Big Apple

Nyx All I've Ever Wanted Palette 

Em Waterline Turquoise

Urban Decay Primer Potion sample  

Loreal Everpure UV Protect Spray...maybe finish this week?

Bumble and Bumble Gentle Shampoo and Conditioner sample

Mane Boost Amplifying Cream  

Anastasia Brow Gel ...almost done but I found another one I didn't know I had
Kiehls Eyecream sample 
Bliss Hand Cream 
Bath and Body Works Energy Body Wash

Finished Last Week 

Sigma eyeshadow samples

The Balm Put a Lid on It Sample 

Jouer Lip Enhancer Sample

Redken Frizz Cream Sample

Psst Dry Shampoo
Rimmel Scandal Eyes Retro Glam

Conditioner


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 2, 2014)

Last weeks ice storm interfered with my makeup plans, but I did have a few days to wear everything.  I had to switch foundations from the Cover|X samples to Lauren Brooke, as it was too dark for my winter pale face.  The Hourglass sample got used, but it did nothing to enhance my winter dry skin, so now I know it's a warm weather only foundation for me.  I also threw out the Image Skincare Vitamin C serum, as it was expired and I've got plenty of others that could be used.  The Revealed eyeshadow sampler palette from Birchbox was impressive, nice shadows.  NARS Transvaal was spectacular. 

This week's picks:

*Day serum*:  Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

*Day moisturizer*:  Neutrogena's Rapid Tone Repair SPF30

*Day eye moisturizer:*  Image Skincare Eye Gel

*Face primer:*  DHC Velvet Skin Coat (foil sample)

*Eye primer: * NARS Pro-Prime (deluxe sample)

*Foundation: * Lauren Brooke's Creme Foundation

*Eyeshadow:*  L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows (chose among the 11 I have)

*Eyeliner:*  Julep Kajal Eye Glider

*Blush:*  Nvey Eco Blushing Bliss 958

*Mascara:*  Fairydrops Scandal Queen (deluxe sample)

*Lipstick:*  Le Metier de Beaute Captiva, Laqa &amp; Co. Lil' Lip in Ring of Fire

*Lipgloss: * Le Metier de Beaute Bondi Beach, Marie Natie Lovestruck

*Finishing powder*:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette, Mattify! ULTRA

*Night serum/Facial oil:*  "C" Perfect Skin by Nieves

*Night moisturizer:*  Le Couvent des Minimes Complete Moisturizing Cream

*Night eye moisturizer:*  Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 2, 2014)

My "test product" of the week is going to be a Victorias Secret eyeshadow palette (sexy new year eye kit). Out of all the eyeshadow palettes in my posession, this is the one I've had the longest, and I can probably count on both hands the number of times I have used it...so I'm putting it to the test this week to see if it's worth keeping or if it will be tossed. I remember only paying $10 for it, so if it's a dud I won't feel too bad about tossing it. I haven't had great luck with other VS makeup so we'll see...

Other products this week:
 

primer: sample of benefit stay flawless, then loreal revitalift miracle blur skin smoother. Lorac behind the scenes for eyes

foundation: covergirl aquasmooth (will use until gone)

concealer: benefit erase paste

powder: lorac porefection baked powder

bronzer: neutrogena natural radiance 

blush: benefit posietint (deluxe sample) and loreal magic smooth souffle in celestial. (Trying to use both of these products up before summer and I liked how the combo of these 2 looked last week, so will probably stick with this combo for a while.)

highlighter: benefit high beam (deluxe sample size--trying to use this up too) and eye bright pencil

brows: avon brow pencil and benefit gimme brow

eyeshadow: VS palette

eyeliner: covergirl liquiline blast (brown)

mascara: smashbox full exposure deluxe sample

lips: nars lipstick in dolce vita, avon lip gloss

perfume: sample of D&amp;G intense, then flowerbomb mini (almost gone!)


----------



## BSquared (Feb 2, 2014)

Feeling random this week: Primer: nars in both eyes and face Foundation: covergirl 3 in 1 Powder: urban decay naked skin pressed powder Eyeshadow: loreal infallible eyeshadows, sephora outrageous chrome whatever's. I'm gonna try and go matte-less for a change but if I can't make it work, makeup geek. Mascara: too faced better than sex up top, buxom down below (I think both of these are close to done) Liner: MFE aqua eyes Blush: nars orgasm Highlighter: MFE aqua pot in shade 13...I hate this as eyeshadow (creases and clumps like crazy) but it's a pretty shimmery champagne so I'm gonna see if I can make it work as highlighter before tossing it Lips: fresh lip treatment in petal, KVD in the "now banned shade name", wnw fergie daily. Trying warmer eyes and nude lips this week which is not typically what I go for but we'll see!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I broke my no-buy today. I had to have the Art In The Streets Wet n Wild palette. I just do not regret that, I'm an art major and I felt it was a must have! I also needed the glitter singles in groupie and Binge. I also got a teal and purple Jordana eyeliner. Never tried that brand before and I needed a new purple.

So I shall be using all those products this week. I have decided to cut back on picking new products for the week. I am getting bored with this same picks by Wednesday, So I am just going to focus on one or a few things. So this week is my Art in The Streets palette.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 2, 2014)

I reorganized my makeup collection this afternoon and it made me even more committed to use stuff up and minimize / avoid purchasing new things.  One thing I realized I have is a ton of indie eyeshadow pigments so I will attempt to use up at least 1 (maybe more!) of them this week.  Here are this week's picks:

Eyeshadow:  Three little sample baggies from silk naturals in Luxe, Brimstone, and Nudge Nudge

Eyeliners:  Urban Decay Rockstar (deep purple), Mildew (olive green), and Deviant (fairly bright blue for days I need color)

Blush: Bare Minerals Love Radiance.  This is technically an "all over face color" but I'm pretty fair so it's a blush for me.

Lips: Want to use up some Marvelous Moxie samples on a little card but I also have Pacifica's Sugar Fig and Fresh's Rose in my makeup bag.

I also have some samples of Touche Eclat and Hourglass Mineral Veil (the primer I always use anyway) that I want to use up this week.

I have a lot of samples and minis of makeup and bath / body stuff and it feels a little overwhelming.  This is after I've given away ones I definitely am not interested in.  I may try to incorporate some of these into my Monday Club choices so I can work through them.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I did a huge stash purge today and got a huge trade list ready and found some neglected stuff that I'm going to use: Primer: loreal magic perfecting base (got this as a test panel comp and only used it once, didn't love it but going to try to use it up anyway) Foundation: tarte Marajuca miracle Powder: Maybelline fit me Eye primer: UDPP anti-aging Eyeshadow: physicians formula shimmer strips in green eye candy and bronzed green eyes (I've had these forever and they don't get much use, but they are such nice shadows!) edit: played with these and need to throw in some matte for work, so will be using a Clinique Basic Brown single as well. Eyeliners: UD 1999 &amp; Lucky, Stila Tetra and Oscar Fish (probably just Stila, their staying power blows UD outta the water for me) Mascara: Laura Geller Glam Lash Lips: omggggg I found a totally unused Bare Minerals Wearable Nude lipstick today that I've probably had for 8 years but I LOVE THIS COLOR! Blush: Laura Geller baked blush in Maui Perfume: Tocca Florence sample Nails: I am sick of snow and cold and dark so I'm wearing Color Club Blue-Ming because it's springy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 2, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Porefessional

Random foundation samples (Koh Gen Do, Ponds BB - which I am OBSESSED with, I need to buy the full size)

Maybelline Age Rewind concealer

Neutregena mineral powder foundation (use as setting powder)

ELF blush in Candid Coral

Pixi bronzer in Subtly Suntouched

Watt's Up highlighter

UDPP sample in Eden

Naked 3 palette

Ardency Inn marker eyeliner

Clinique mascara sample (need to use this up finally)

Ulta eyebrow pencil

Essence brow gel

Revlon matte balms in Elusive and Sultry


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2014)

February is usually heavy on purple for me, but I'm going through my pigments, and I'm just not feeling like wearing purple this week, so...


Eyeshadow -- GDE Secretive, Lovers Lane, Heedless Heart, and Boyfriend Sweater
Eyeliner -- UD Naked 3 pencil
Eyeshadow primer -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded and UD Primer Potion in Sin
Blush -- Starlooks palette from the October (that *was* October, right?) Starbox (I really wanted to stick with the essence Metal Glam blush, but it just doesn't go with the shadows)
Highlighter -- NARS illuminator in Copacabana
Fragrance -- BPAL Red Rose, Time Does Not Bring Relief 2011, and Standing Female Nude (these will be my perfume oils for the next two weeks!  Yay, Lupercalias!)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 2, 2014)

No picture this week but here's the lineup:: 

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Benefit Fakeup sample from BB
theBalm Meet Matt Batali from Ipsy single shadow
Urban Decay Naked 2 palette
Kat Von D mascara
Too Faced black eyeliner
Urban Decay De-Slick mattifying powder
Tarte primer
Loreal Magic Nude Liquid Powder foundation (this has been oil-slick inducing on me no matter what primer/powder combinations I use...any suggestions?)
Marc Jacobs Dot and Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume samples

Finished::
Clinique be happy sample
e.l.f. eyelid primer
Stila CC cream sample

And I threw out a Tarte lipsurgence that dried out and a perfume sample I disliked, yay!


----------



## bnicole (Feb 3, 2014)

So this week my random sample is the GlamGlow Brightmud eye treatment, which is cool because I've been obsessed with eye creams/treatments lately. I just noticed the first fine lines under my eyes and I'm barely 23






For the rest of my look...

Primers: Tarte 12-hour poreless and Body Language eye primer

Foundation: Julep DD Cream

Eyeshadow: Cinderella Midnight Hour palette

Eyeliner: UD Perversion

Mascara: MUFE Smoky Extravagant

Blush: LancÃ´me Blush Subtil in Rose Fresque

Highlighter: Benefit High Beam

Lips: Benefit Hoola Ultra Plush Lipgloss

Fragrance: Avon Exotic Beaches

Pedi-color: Julep Chelsea


----------



## juli8587 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sephora primer bareminerals foundation deluxe shadow box ud mott mascara from ipsy lip tar


----------



## nin5in (Feb 3, 2014)

My picks for this week: Eye Primer: E.L.F. Essential Eyelid Primer Eyeshadows: Wet n Wild Color Icon Trio in Spoiled Brat, L.A. Colors 3 Color Eyeshadow in Peony, and The Color Workshop Beauty By the Book palette in Drama Queen Eyeliner: E.L.F. Studio Cream Eyeliner in Black and E.L.F. Essential Liquid Liner in Black Cheeks: E.L.F. Studio HD Blush in Diva, L.A Blush in Blushing Pink, and TCW Blush in Paparazzi Lipsticks: L.A. Colors Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss Duo in Flushed, E.L.F. Lipstick in Sociable, and Wet n Wild Megalast Lipstick in Don't Blink Pink Kit Regulars: E.L.F. Mineral Infused Face Primer L.A. Colors Liquid Makeup in Cocoa E.L.F. Essential Clarifying Pressed Powder in Spice Wet n Wild Mega Protein Mascara in Black Wet n Wild Color Icon Lipliner in Brandywine


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 3, 2014)

My selection for the week. Hair products as needed (using [@]MUMami[/@] suggestion of a brand for this: Bumble and Bumble color minded shampoo &amp; conditioner, prep spray, blow dry, thickening hairspray Marrakesh oil Batiste dry shampoo Perfume: Marc Jacobs Daisy Face: Lancome moisturizer (this should be last week, I realize I keep saying this, lol) Roc eye moisturizer Laura Gellar Champaign under makeup spackle sample pkt Urban Decay eye primer sample pkt Stila Brown eyeliner Physicians formula purple eyeliner Urban Decay eyeshadow sample pkt Tarte mascara Stila concealer Vera Wang tinted moisturizer Bare mineral light foundation Stila shimmer coverage Urban Decay naked lip pencil Stila butterscotch gloss


----------



## katielp (Feb 3, 2014)

My weekly pics Face- Primer- benefit porefessional sample It cosmetics cc cream Laura gellar powder foundation Tarte blush deluxe size- cant remember the name but its kind of like a neutral rust color Eyes Bare minerals eye primer sample- this sample is huge- I'm never going to finish it! Clinique stick for eyes in a gold shimmer Makeup forever brown eyeliner Flower beauty mascara- so far loooove it! Lips Bebe balm...almost done! Loreal nude lip balm


----------



## BSquared (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok holy cow this week is FAIL. I give up on these eyeshadows. I know everyone loves the L'oreal infallible but I can not make it work. Amber rush looks SO GORGEOUS swatched in my hand but I can not get it to work on my eyes. I think it's just too orange and I'm too pale. Ice latte is ok but I feel like it gets shimmer everywhere and wont't stay where I put it, even with primer. I'm throwing in the towel. This nars face primer sample is also utterly dreadful. I like the lipstick and blush, but I'm quitting everything else for the week and declaring it a free for all. I'm getting too crabby in the morning trying to make this look work.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok holy cow this week is FAIL. I give up on these eyeshadows. I know everyone loves the L'oreal infallible but I can not make it work. Amber rush looks SO GORGEOUS swatched in my hand but I can not get it to work on my eyes. I think it's just too orange and I'm too pale. Ice latte is ok but I feel like it gets shimmer everywhere and wont't stay where I put it, even with primer. I'm throwing in the towel. This nars face primer sample is also utterly dreadful.

I like the lipstick and blush, but I'm quitting everything else for the week and declaring it a free for all. I'm getting too crabby in the morning trying to make this look work.
try perhaps using a cool neutral shadow to blend out your crease when you wear amber rush? it might counteract the "warmth".


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok holy cow this week is FAIL. I give up on these eyeshadows. I know everyone loves the L'oreal infallible but I can not make it work. Amber rush looks SO GORGEOUS swatched in my hand but I can not get it to work on my eyes. I think it's just too orange and I'm too pale. Ice latte is ok but I feel like it gets shimmer everywhere and wont't stay where I put it, even with primer. I'm throwing in the towel. This nars face primer sample is also utterly dreadful.

I like the lipstick and blush, but I'm quitting everything else for the week and declaring it a free for all. I'm getting too crabby in the morning trying to make this look work.
I'm using the Infallible's this week as well.  I've got mixed feelings about them, as they take more effort to get a good finished look than my regular powder shadows.  Some look gorgeous on, some are patchy, some have sparkle fallout galore.  Definitely a mixed bag.  Case in point - up close you can see how patchy the lighter green is, although it looks fine from a distance.  The emerald green along the lashline is gorgeous, IMO.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 6, 2014)

These posts are making me want to use some of my Infallibles next week. I haven't used them in awhile but I really like them.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 9, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished:

 

Primerâ€”Skinprep FX Primer (foil)â€”went on smoothly and makeup applied nicely over it.  

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Passionâ€”love the Fresh Sugar Lip Balms!  Passion is a pretty red that worked well for a pop of color in daytime without it being too harsh or dramatic.  I bought the whole range of colors in 2012 in a holiday set.

 

Wk 2/9/14

Primer â€“Urban Decay Complexion Potion Primer (deluxe sample)--I love the UD eye primers, but haven't used their face primers til now.

Foundation --Dr. Brandt BB Matte Light to Medium (foils)

Blush â€“ Trish McEvoy Blush in Glow (hitting pan &amp; trying to use up--so I've been saying since I joined the Monday Club!) &amp; Easy Going

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star

Eyeshadow â€“ Laura Mercier Artistâ€™s Palette 2013

Eyeliner â€“ Laura Mercier Mini Kohl Eye Pencils in Black Gold, Black Violet, Brown Copper, Stone Slate, Smoky Grey   

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love sample (this is lasting forever mostly because the way the sample is packaged, I canâ€™t carry it with me and only apply it in the morning before I leave the house), Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Stick in Brooklyn, MAC Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolor in Jazz-Y-Razz.

Perfumeâ€”Bulgaria Omnia Crystalline EDT (sample), Calvin Klein Contradiction (full size)

Nail polishâ€”Zoya Anja

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproofâ€”HG for me though I keep trying the samples I get), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof, Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Lipsi Aphrodite powder-sample)


----------



## page5 (Feb 9, 2014)

I found a use for my Stila liquid luminizer in rose gold. I've been using the Yaby foundation in Buff (from Ipsy) but it is too yellow for me (I have pink undertones). I've been mixing the rose gold luminizer with the buff foundation and it matches my skin better. I don't think I would buy either product again but it has been fun to experiment and find a way to get good use out of the products. I would probably like the yaby foundation better in a different shade but I have another foundation I prefer.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 9, 2014)

Of last week's picks, a standout was the NVEY Eco blush in Blushing Bliss 958.  It's got a talc free, all natural formula and I really liked how it made my skin look.  I'm going to try the second shade I have in it this week.  The Fairydrops Scandal Queen mascara was also nice, one of the few fiber mascara's I've liked and that didn't migrate on my face.  The LMDB lipstick in Captiva surprised me by being much more wearable color wise than I was expecting.  Actually, I liked lots of stuff from last week!

This week's picks:

*Day serum*:  Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

*Day moisturizer*:  Neutrogena's Rapid Tone Repair SPF30

*Day eye moisturizer:*  Image Skincare Eye Gel

*Face primer:*  Estee Lauder Matte Perfecting Primer

*Eye primer: * NARS Pro-Prime (deluxe sample)

*Foundation: * Estee Lauder Double Wear Light

*Eyeshadow:*  The Balm's Shady Lady v.2, Julep's Eye Sheen Liquid Eyeshadow in Pale Nude

*Eyeliner:*  Urban Decay's 24/7 pencils in Mainline, Corrupt

*Blush:*  Nvey Eco Blush 957, Le Metier de Beaute Creme Fresh Cheek Tint in Tenne

*Mascara:*  Clinique Lash Doubling mascara (deluxe sample)

*Lipstick:*  Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Coquette, Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Ultra in Honeysuckle

*Lipgloss: * Marie Natie Lovestruck, Purely You Minerals Ochre

*Finishing powder*:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette

*Night serum/Facial oil:*  "C" Perfect Skin by Nieves

*Night moisturizer:*  Le Couvent des Minimes Complete Moisturizing Cream

*Night eye moisturizer:*  Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 9, 2014)

I posted last week that I was going to try to use up some of my samples and that was only somewhat successful.  I ended up only using up the Hourglass primer sample.  I tossed both of the lipstick samples (peel off card style samples) when I realized both of the colors really did not work well on me.  I've used half of the little peel card sample of Touche Eclat so I'll continue to use that this week.  Of the three mineral eyeshadow sample baggies (none empty yet), I love one (a taupey color) and kind of like another (peach-gold color, works when I'm not tired) and tossed the third because it made me look like I was punched in the eyes.

So my picks are;

Eyeshadows: The two Silk Naturals sample baggies that I like that still aren't empty.  If I use these up, I may just grab one of my palettes, not sure which one.

Eyeliners:  Going to continue to use Rockstar and Mildew by Urban Decay

Blush: Bare Minerals "The Adrenaline Rush" (this one is not a loose blush)

Lips: Fresh Sugar Rose (again, liking this) and Revolution Organics "Freedom" (a neutral red gloss)

For some reason I am less in the mood to pick out makeup this week hence all the repeats...


----------



## BSquared (Feb 9, 2014)

Picks for the week: Valentines week so it's pink! Primer: going to try using the urban decay bb cream as a base, it has zero coverage but I'm going to try it as a primer before tossing it Foundation: covergirl 3 in 1 Powder: hourglass ambient powder in diffused light Eye primer: nars (will use this til it's gone) Eyeshadow: naked 3 Liner: will use eyeshadow, but I'll pull out the sephora waterproof liner in black for right lining Mascara: benefit they're real Blush: some random sephora cream gel blush stick thing I have that I tried today and actually really like! Highlighter: smashbox photolight in Lens Lips: Urban decay obsessed, mac snob, revlon colorburst balm stick thing in demure for the 2 (woohoo!) days I have to work this week Gloss: nars gold digger EDIT: changed my powder, forgot I had that I want to use it!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going to use all the same face stuff this week ( using until they are gone) so just listing the variable items. Eyeshadow: Revlon satin (nude slip) and stila luxe palette eyeliner: lorac front of the line pro liquid liner (black) and/or covergirl liquiline blast (brown) Lips: nars velvet gloss lip pencil in new lover, korres mango butter lipstick in natural pink, avon lip gloss perfume: flowerbomb and sample of CK euphoria I threw away an entire eyeshadow palette last week (Victoria's secret sexy new year eye kit). I felt bad at first but I don't regret it now. They were powdery, didn't blend well, didn't have good staying power and wow, glitter city. I like shimmer but every shadow in this palette had chunks of glitter that migrated all over my face...not a look I prefer. :-/ I have plenty of higher quality shadows so there was no reason to keep it around. The eyeliner pencil that came with it was also terrible...was so hard and just dragged along my lid and smudged right away. Will definitely not buy any more eye makeup there no matter how cheap. I do like some of their lip glosses and their bath and body products but all of the makeup I have tried has been a huge fail.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, CK1 3-in-1 Face Makeup in Sand, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder 

Eyes: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer

Others: Willa Face Towelettes, Perfume Vials - Thierry Mugler's Alien &amp; Marc Jacobs Honey

Items added this week:

*Face*:  Decided to toss the CK1.  Too dark, not enough coverage, not what I'm looking for.  There were only 1-2 uses left, so I don't feel too bad!  This week I'm going through a few foils- Pond's Luminous BB Cream, Smashbox Camera Ready CC Cream, Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.

*Eyes*:  Adding _Liner_:  Sephora Jumbo Crayon in Khaki.  _Shadows_:  Two Cosmetics Duo in Heartache (pink, from Ipsy).  Missha single in OPK01 (light pink/champagne).  DaVinci Eye Pigment in Lava (green-shifting brown, much like GDE's Dino Spotz).

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Be A Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks

*Lips*:  Be A Bombshell OneStick in Flustered, NYX Lipstick in Goddess, Mica Beauty "Lip Balm" in Fiesta

*Others*:  Absolute! Cucumber Makeup Cleansing Tissues in Cucumber (10 pack), Perfumes: Armani Code Pour Femme (vial) and Marc Jacobs Daisy (vial)


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not picking any specific eye shadows last week was a success for me. I have 6 eyeshadow palettes (counting my quad as a palette) and 4 single eye shadows. Last week I used 5 of those palettes and 3 e/s singles. I'd forgotten how much I like my coastal scents 28 neutral palette! I used that &amp; one of my singles 3 times this week. I also used my avon quad one day and my naked &amp; naked 3 palettes 1 day each. Almost all my e/s got used! I think I will do that again this week. Oh yeah, and I wore my Lorcac unzipped 1 day. I started counting my week starting last Sunday so I had 8 days with my picks. I will list my weekly picks later.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just saying, this thread has been helping me so much.  Since I started doing the Monday Club last month I've gotten through sooo many foils and deluxe samples, thrown out things that were old/not working, and organized my makeup...I just feel like I'm so much closer to finding a perfect collection of makeup for myself.  

So anyway, here's this weeks lineup::

This week's picks:

*Face primer:*  Korres Pomegranate Mattifying Primer (in the running for HG!)

*Eye primer: * UDPP (I'll never go back to anything else)

*Foundation: * Kat Von D Lock-It tattoo foundation samples

*Eyeshadow:*  Sephora + Pantone palette in Day Break and a single of Urban Decay Toasted

*Eyeliner:*  Too Faced black liner

*Blush:*  Tarte Amazonian clay...2 colors in deluxe sample size I'm trying to get through

*Mascara:*  Kat Von D (I don't really like this but I traded for it full size so I'll give it another week before I decide to just toss it)

*Lips:*  Sugar Petal mini size

*Finishing powder*:  Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder (should finish this week!)

*Concealer: *STILL using the Benefit Fakeup Sample from BB (definitely pitching this at the end of the week if it doesn't just run out, haha)

*Perfume: *Aquolina Pink Sugar sample vial

Also I've finished a few hair/skin care items, and thrown out a few lip products that weren't working out or were old.  I feel like I accomplished so much this week!


----------



## katielp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sooooo tired and still have laundry to do tonight. Spent time with husbands family today and dealing with MIL is just...tiring. So I'm just going to use the same stuff that's on my counter as last week. I know I added a couple Clinique chubby sticks for eyes...a champagne and an olive green color. I might pick a different more pinky blush from bare minerals....but honestly ill probably just snooze my alarm too many times to have time to do my makeup tomorrow


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
*Face*:  Decided to toss the CK1.  Too dark, not enough coverage, not what I'm looking for.  There were only 1-2 uses left, so I don't feel too bad!
Freaking love that feeling when you can finally let go of something that isn't working for you without feeling badly about it!

Last weekend I gave the remaining animal-tested makeup products to my sisters and mom and now I'm down to using all cruelty-free skincare and beauty! Now to switch  my cleaning supplies and consider going veggie. .... a much harder decision.

By the way, let me just say that shopping only cruelty-free has helped with my budget- here's how: basically my options are very limited. Someone raving about a Maybelline thing? Can't buy it. That Chanel nail polish calling my name? Can't buy it. It's that simple. You're limited to companies that are cruelty-free, and if you take it one step further, only those that are verified by the leaping bunny or Peta. Easy as pie! Trust me!

Ok, I usually don't do well with the Monday club, but I'm starting it again this week. Here are my picks for* Valentine's week!!!!:*

*Skincare: *Paula's Choice 'skin balancing' system plus the PC 'resist' retinol serum and the PC 5% benzoyl peroxide. Also, adding a few drops of rosehip oil to my night cream. For eyecream, I'm finishing off a Neutrogena eye cream which I'll use with the Tarte eye enhancing tool to massage it in.

*Makeup: *Since I just started my new skincare line this past month, I'm not ready to add too much new stuff as I want to make sure any issues I'm having with my face and breakouts can be pin-pointed. So, I'm just going to use:

*Face base: *my new EcoTools buffing brush to apply my Aloette Ultra Finish powder foundation with spf 15 in light.

*Blush:* Then, I'm going to use my Elf small stipple brush to apply my Tarte blush in 'elevated' from the CC be mattenificent palette.

*Eyebrows: *NYX cake powder in 'blonde' with my EcoTools angled liner brush

*Mascara: *Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes

*Eyeshadow: *EcoTools eye enhancing duo brushes with the Tarte Be Mattenificent palette- probably taking taupe with the rose color for a romantic look.

*Lips:* Help, I don't have a cruelty-free lip product! What to do???


----------



## QueCera (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhh...I'm afraid I'm giving up on this. As much as I like the idea. I just love variety too much, and I've been finding myself actually resenting the items I've picked for the week because I'm using them all week...LOL. Nuts. So...I'll just go back to my usual "use whatever suits my fancy" and just try to remind myself to use things up...
I've felt this way about some of my things too! More with perfumes and lipstick though. I don't mind sticking to a routine for the other stuff. I guess it just helps us realize our true favorites out of our stash!

For this week I just plan on switching in:

Shiseido eyeshadow trio-beach glass

Inglot-5 pan eyeshadow

Everything else will stay the same.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 10, 2014)

My picks this week:

Benefit porefessional

Avon Smooth minerals foundation &amp; bronzer

Avon Smooth minerals foundation in blushing mauve, Flower Beauty cream blush in primrose &amp; proper

CoverGirl Super Thick mascara

Naked 1 &amp; Naked 3 palettes &amp; Coastal Scents 28 Neutral palette 

Maybelline Warm Me Up lipstick

UDPP sample

Elf shimmering facial whip highlighter

Avon Glimmersticks eyeliner in chocolate brown


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

I have fallen off the bandwagon pretty hard.....i'm just going to list what I used today, which chances are will continue for the rest of the week:

foundation - revlon colorstay + smashbox bb cream mixed together. I might have to replace either the colorstay or the bb cream with something else, as the combination on me is ULTRA matte, and in this winter, I need a bit of moisture.

powder - mac studio fix lightly dusted
eyebrows - mac coquette, nyx confession.
eye primer - UDPP ... I don't know if mine's going old, it doesn't seem so, but i am noticing that my eyeshadow is now becoming hard to blend once the primer has dried, so perhaps it's time to call it quits on this one and get a new one?
eyeshadow - nyx jumbo pencil iced mocha on lid, mac satin taupe on lid, mac cork in crease, and kid as a transition. WNW brulee as browbone highlight. 
eyeliner - UD 24/7 pencil in Zero ...can't wait for this one to be done. it's nice for work since it's not too dark, but a pencil that's not fully black drives me crazy.
cheeks - Illamasqua blush in chased

nothing on lips because i'm lazy, though I should probably find a tube of chapstick or something since it's so dry out.

shadows might change for the rest of the week, but this one was a pretty easy slap-and-go so I might just stick to it this week....


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2014)

For the next two months, on Mondays, I will be breaking out my Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy set!  Man, I love how this set reflects the color palette of this show.  Blush on these days will be Starlooks HD Fluid Blush in Tipsy.  For today in particular, I'm still debating whether I'll be using this set or the Glamour Doll Eyes Crazy in Love set I received Friday.  I'm enough of a fangirl to always wear the Democracy set when I'm sneak-watching _The Walking Dead_ on my phone on Monday mornings at work after I've downloaded it from iTunes first thing in the morning, but we're opening late today due to OMG SO MUCH SNOW AND ICE ON THE ROADS, so I'm at home watching _TWD_ on my laptop while I wait for it to get a little warmer/lighter out before I get ready for work (I am *not* walking on ice when the sun is still trying to rise, thankyouverymuch).  Moving on...

For the rest of this week, I'll be going with:


Eyeshadow -- GDE Crazy in Love set plus Lustrous (the February GWP)
Eye primer -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded and Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin.  Maybe some GDE Foil Me for good measure.
Eyeliner -- Urban Decay Naked 3 pencil
Blush -- I'm going to try to go with GDE Ruthless from the Crazy in Lover set, but I might end up with Starlooks HD Fluid Blush in Barbie if I can't tone Ruthless down (I have a problem with overapplication of powder blush, whether pressed or loose, so I might have to play with mixing Ruthless into some sort of cream/primer/base/etc. in order to be able to use it, but I'm not up to trying that right now)
Lips -- OCC lip tar in Strumpet, I think, with GDE HydraGlaze in Pillow Talk (from the Crazy in Love set) on top.
Perfume -- Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab selections of Lupercalias past.  I have three in rollerballs -- Time Does Not Bring Relief 2011 (I think.  I can't remember the year for sure), Red Rose (from a Trading Post set from a few years ago), and Standing Female Nude -- that I plan on concentrating on for the rest of the week, but I think I want to break out the Smut today.  

That should be a good plan for this week.  The February GDE OTM should probably roll in later this week, and it may or may not be incorporated into the plan depending on whether it works with all of the pink I have going on.  Oh, and my 2013 OTM leftovers order!  If that shows up before the end of the week, I'll add Toxic Grape to the mix.  I had originally planned on using an Urban Decay palette (Feminine, I think) I got in a swap a couple of months ago, but once I saw that GDE set, plans changed.

(Three weeks until green season!  So looking forward to that!)

(Okay, done with _The Walking Dead_ for this week.  Time to go hit the makeup, get dressed, and oh-so-gingerly pick my way to the bus stop.  I'm going to have to take extra shoes and socks just in case I step in a whole lot of slush on my way to work.  I can handle a ton of rain, but ice/snow/slush is a completely different matter.  RCTID!)


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 10, 2014)

What I wore today, and will continue to wear this week:

Benefit Porefessional sample

Koh Gen Do foundation samples - hope to finish these this week

Neutrogena mineral pressed powder - almost finished with this... might take another month to fully finish though

ELF Candid Coral blush

Watt's Up highlighter

UDPP sample

Walking on Eggshells palette

Sweet Minerals mineral shadow in Tea Biscuit

Ardency Inn punker liner

Tarte Lights Camera Flashes

NYC Applelicious lip balm

Ulta brow pencil

Essence brow gel


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so proud of myself! I finally did the Monday Club properly! I put all the stuff I said I'd use in a makeup bag and put it all on and I think I did a decent job as well. I love the way the Aloette Ultra Finish covers my redness and evens out my face without looking like I'm wearing makeup. But it's not mattifying either, it's just so perfect. My skin shows through and is still slightly dewy, but not shiny and not red and no pores really show very well. Love it, can't live without it!

And I am really digging my new Tarte mascara, but I just WISH they would come out with Brown. Is that too much to ask? I don't think so! I hate having harsh black mascara.

I started a thread to find out some good cruelty-free lipsticks, so maybe sometime I can pick up one or two colors. I used to hate lipstick, but honestly, I think it really does wonders to wake up my face.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I started a thread to find out some good cruelty-free lipsticks, so maybe sometime I can pick up one or two colors. I used to hate lipstick, but honestly, I think it really does wonders to wake up my face.

I discovered this with lipgloss. OMG. But still am afraid to keep more than one lipgloss at a time, considering their very short shelf life.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so proud of myself! I finally did the Monday Club properly! I put all the stuff I said I'd use in a makeup bag and put it all on and I think I did a decent job as well. I love the way the Aloette Ultra Finish covers my redness and evens out my face without looking like I'm wearing makeup. But it's not mattifying either, it's just so perfect. My skin shows through and is still slightly dewy, but not shiny and not red and no pores really show very well. Love it, can't live without it!

And I am really digging my new Tarte mascara, but I just WISH they would come out with Brown. Is that too much to ask? I don't think so! I hate having harsh black mascara.

I started a thread to find out some good cruelty-free lipsticks, so maybe sometime I can pick up one or two colors. I used to hate lipstick, but honestly, I think it really does wonders to wake up my face.
If you're okay with a learning curve with your lip color product and the fact that it's not a *stick*, I can't recommend Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics highly enough.


----------



## EllaK (Feb 10, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Face primer:*  Lorac I'm so sensitive primer

*Eye primer: * Mac Paint Pot in Painterly (I hit pan on it! Finally!!)

*Foundation: * Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo Foundation

*Eyeshadow:*  Lorac Unzipped palette

*Blush:*  Becca blush in Gypsy

*Highlighter: *Becca powder in Opal

*Finishing powder*:  NARS Light Reflecting pressed setting powder

*Lipliner:* NYX Pale Pink 

*Lipgloss: * Buxom lip polish in Sophia

I'm going to try to stick to one lip combo for the whole week. It's going to be tough though because lip products are my weakness. But I have wayyyyy too many




 so I need to make serious progress in finishing them!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not doing picks this week because I got my wisdom teeth out and I'm not wearing a lot of makeup. I am trying out a Neutrogena 12 hour foundation I'm doing a buzz report on. So far I like it ok. I think its Neutrogenas version of Revlon Colorstay. So far so good!


----------



## nin5in (Feb 10, 2014)

Eyeshadows: L.A. Colors Shimmering Loose Eyeshadows in Radiant, Snow White, Black Pearl, Honeysuckle, Grape Jelly, Lollipop, Sunshine, Chocolate Sprinkles Eye Primer: E.L.F. Essentials Eyelid Primer Eye Liners: E.L.F. Studio Cream Eyeliner in Black, L A. Colors Automatic Eyeliner in Black Blushes: L.A. Colors Blushes in Toast, Peach Rose, and Natural Bronzer: L.A. Colors Bronzer in Glowing Lipstick: L.A. Colors Moisturizing Lipsticks in Cocoa Shimmer, Sienna, and Frozen Berries Lipglosses: L.A. Colors Moisturizing Lipglosses in Royal Bronze, Topaz, and Rose Petal Lipliners: L.A. Colors Lipliner Pencils in Perfect Brown and Plum


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Primer: Avon Magix Face Perfector (face), Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer (eyes) Foundation: Avon Flawless Matte Mousse Concealer: Yaby Powder: It Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores Highlighter: Benefit High Beam Blush: Benefit Bella Bamba Eye Shadow: LMDB Champagne Shimmer, Loreal Infallible All Night Blue, &amp; Sephora Moonshadow Trio Eye Liner: UD Ultraviolet, Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray, &amp; Maybelline Master Duo Bronzed Shimmer Lip Color: UD Midnight Cowboy, OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet, Bite Musk, &amp; LMDB Signature Red Nail Polish: Square Hue in Roppongi, Shibuya &amp; Ginza, Nails Inc in Electric Lane &amp; Chester Street Perfume: Clinique Happy &amp; Harvey Prince Hello


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow! I'm feeling all Mama Monday here! We've been passing a cold back and forth at my house and I never use makeup when I'm sick because I'm OCD about germs that way. So, my still-sick item is Chap Stick 8 Hour Hydration from BB. I love this stuff! Not stiff and waxy like other Chap Stick brand varieties.  Love reading this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're okay with a learning curve with your lip color product and the fact that it's not a *stick*, I can't recommend Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics highly enough.
Ooh yeah, I've been eyeing OCC for a while- I like the look of their lip tars if I can get them right. Also, their color concentrate- that looks interesting!

Thanks for the tip, I might have to try it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I discovered this with lipgloss. OMG. But still am afraid to keep more than one lipgloss at a time, considering their very short shelf life. 
Hehe, yeah, I'm kind of feeling you on that. I'm the same way with Mascara, and I bet I'll be the same with lipstick, except for the fact that I'm not that way with chapstick- I have like a bazillion of those open at in use at any given time. I have issues! But I want to get a nice color and use a lip brush to apply it.

_____

I'm been doing really well with the Monday club this week! Hahah, I didn't wear makeup yesterday, but that's not that different from what usually happens. I am happy when I look in the mirror now instead of disappointed, so I'm liking this Monday club thing.

I really like the Tarte CC Be Mattenificent palette much more than I did before I started using it regularly. I love the blush and the colors- I can use the white and pink as a base, brow and inner-corner highlight, the taupe, peach, or rose as a crease definer, and I use the brown as an eyeliner. I stay away from the plum and black as those would be more night colors for my fair skin. But I'm surprised.

Does anyone else think Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes mascara smells kinda funky? I love it besides the smell and I just again wish they came in a brown, goshdarnit!!!!

Ok rant/rave over!


----------



## katcole (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive been sick for about a month...not wearing much makeup

NYC eye shadow quad,not sure name.Pink  shade

Elf eye book, nudes and

Physician's formula,nudes trying to use these up

Last blast, cant  think of brand name.. Im down to the last of it, thank goodness

Purple eye liner, NYC

Elf lilac face blush/whip

Carolyns? Ipsy a few months, lip balm its  red  red  red  but last me all day

A red lipgloss from Walgreens Crankygirlz, a xmas brand kit

Used my new elf powder brush, pretty  good for 3 bucks

Elf mineral face powder

medicated lip balm, generic of blistex I think, its been a life saver

Of course my Sex in the city Lust perfume,, Im using this up like crazy


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm home all by myself tonight (rare treat!) so, since I was reorganizing some make up and stuff decided to go ahead and pull out my pics for Monday:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face), UDPP(eyes) Foundation: Smash Box Camera Ready BB Cream Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer Powder: It Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores Highlighter: Benefit Watts Up Blush: Bella Pierre Mineral Blush in Desert Rose Eye Shadow: Nyx Sky Pink Pearl, the Balm Matt Batali, Stila Barefoot Contessa, Body Shop Blue Over You Eye Liner: UD Mars &amp; Deep End, LMDB Dualistic eye Pencil in Tamarack Lip Color: Juice Beauty Pink Gloss, Clinique Shy, Bite for VIB Rouge, Estee Lauder Nectarine Nail Polish: NCLA Rodeo Drive Royalty, Ruffian Hedge Fund, Formula X Over the Moon, Nailtini Caviar Cocktail Perfume: Diesel Fuel for Life, Fresh Sugar Lemon


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm a little early, but I actually get excited picking out my weekly makeup items. Â I know, I'm a dork.Â  :scared: *Face:* Benefit porefessional (I don't use it daily, but this sample seems never ending!) Avon Smooth minerals foundation in Shell, bronze &amp; translucent glow Lancome Blush Subtil in Rose Fresque *Eyes:* UDPP sample Naked 3 palette Naked 3 eyeliner Avon glimmersticks eyeliner in Cosmic Brown Cover Girl Professional Super Thick mascara Cover Girl eyebrow pencil *Lips:* MAC lipstick in Syrup Avon glaze wear lipgloss in Tickled Pink Jordana balm stain in honey love Maybelline color sensational l/s in warm me up


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 15, 2014)

This week, in addition to trying out some foils/samples, I'm going to use some of my older makeup items and GWP's to determine if I should keep or toss.

Here's my list for this week:

Primer â€“Urban Decay Complexion Potion Primer (deluxe sampleâ€”finishing sample) &amp; Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Control (deluxe sample)

Foundation --Dr. Brandt BB Matte Light to Medium (foilsâ€”finishing sample) &amp; Urban Decay Naked (foil)

Blush â€“ Trish McEvoy Blush in Glow (hitting pan &amp; trying to use up) &amp; Easy Going

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star

Eyeshadow â€“ Clinique GWP mini palettes and single shadows (will decide if I should keep/toss)

Eyeliner â€“ Lâ€™oreal Le Grand Kohl Onyx, Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Liner in Charcoal

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love sample (this is lasting forever mostly because the way the sample is packaged, I canâ€™t carry it with me and only apply it in the morning before I leave the house), Nars Matte Lip Pencil Dolce Vita, Nars Gloss Pencil New Lover

Perfumeâ€”DKNY Be Delicious (deluxe sample), Escada Tropical Punch (full size--all this talk about the Escada limited editions on the other threads made me pull this out--yum)

Nail polishâ€”Butter London Yummy Mummy

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproofâ€”HG for me though I keep trying the samples I get), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof, Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Lipsi Aphrodite powder-sample)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2014)

Ugh! My face is broken out, the first time since hitting menopause. I'll be getting out my PC's BHA 9% and tending to them. Out, out damn spot!


----------



## missionista (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Ugh! My face is broken out, the first time since hitting menopause. I'll be getting out my PC's BHA 9% and tending to them. Out, out damn spot!

ARGH!  SO unfair!  I thought one of the upsides of menopause was no more breaking out.  Out damn spot, indeed.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 16, 2014)

UGH my skin is VIOLENTLY angry at me this week. My chin looks like a village of prairie dogs has taken up residence under my skin. So sticking to stuff I know won't break me out (even worse, I should say)face wise this week... Primer: porefessional Eye primer: nars, this is on its last legs, back to shadow insurance if it doesn't last the week. Foundation: covergirl 3 in 1 Powder: tarte smooth operator Concealer: maybelline fit me (side note: DO NOT get the hype with this, I think it sucks. But it's the only one I own that I'm positive is "safe". On the hunt for a new one....) Eyes: back to the ammo pallete for project pan...sin has GOT to hit pan this week, I feel like this dent is enormous but it just WILL NOT PAN. Mascara: better than sex/buxom (also hopefully the last week of these) Liner: Rimmel scandaleyes in nude, MFE aqua eyes in black Bronzer: smashbox suntan Blush: benefit hervana Highlighter: Mary louminizer Lipstick: maybelline color whisper in lust for blush (this is almost gone!!) and benefit sugarbomb gloss Perfume: Marc Jacobs honey (should be done this week too)


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 16, 2014)

My picks for the week are:

*Eyeshadows: * Cargo's Vintage Escape Palette.  The colors in this are very much fall colors but I've hardly used this palette since I bought it in November and I want to use it at least one week (maybe more) before I start getting in the mood for spring and summer makeup.

*Eyeliners:  *UD liners in Mars (green), Tornado (purple), Underground (cool, medium brown).

*Blush:  *Benefit's Hervana.  I like this one and I haven't used it in awhile.

I haven't decided on lip products yet.  Maybe I'll just grab something each morning.  I keep most of my lip products in a small drawer in my bathroom where I do my makeup anyway.

As usual, I don't usually vary my primer, foundation (alternate two depending on how long-wearing I need it to be), mascara, brow pencil, concealer.  

If anyone was interested, I still haven't worked my way through those little eye pigment sample baggies that I've been using for the past two weeks.  I need to remember how many uses they really are when I order a bunch of them at a time.  They last forever!  At least they are a good deal since they're typically $1 each!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 16, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Day serum*:  Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

*Day moisturizer*:  Neutrogena's Rapid Tone Repair SPF30

*Day eye moisturizer:*  Image Skincare Eye Gel

*Face primer:*  Julep Blank Canvas Primer

*Eye primer: * NARS Pro-Prime (deluxe sample)

*Foundation: * mystery foundation for L'Oreal study

*Eyeshadows:*  Maybelline's Color Tattoos in Pure Nude. Sleek &amp; Spice, Nude Compliment, Caramel Cool and stila's In the Know palette

*Eyeliner:*  Lorac's Front of the Line Pro in Charcoal and Tarte SmoulderEYES in Gunmetal

*Blush:*  Tarte Amazonian Clay in Fantastic and Physician's Formula Happy Boosting Blush in Warm

*Mascara:*  Clinique Lash Doubling mascara (deluxe sample)

*Lipstick:*  Yaoi, Electric, and Pris lip tars

*Lipgloss: * Bite Beauty 2003

*Finishing powder*:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette

*Night serum/Facial oil:*  "C" Perfect Skin by Nieves

*Night moisturizer:*  Le Couvent des Minimes Complete Moisturizing Cream

*Night eye moisturizer:*  Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate


----------



## page5 (Feb 16, 2014)

This week I'll be using Stila convertible cheek/lip color in peony, a NARS sample of eyeshadow base, and my Coastal Scents palette. I ignore this palette all the time but I have had a palette in my shopping cart three different times in the past week because the spring colors are calling to me. I've resisted the urge to buy so I looked at this CS palette and sure enough, all those pretty spring shades are right there, untouched. I've worn the CS shadows this weekend and have been impressed with the two shades I have tried. Minimal creasing and fading and I didn't even bother with a base. The Stila product has about a nickel size of pan showing. A little goes a long way and I do love the color on my cheeks so I'm not planning on using it up any time soon. I've tried the NARS base a couple of times and didn't really like it so I'm going to try it for a full week and determine if I like it enough to keep or if I should just toss it. The container is good size but there seems to be very little product in it so I may toss it anyway if it is nearly empty. For perfume I'm using a nearly empty Estee Lauder scent. It's an okay scent but I don't like it enough to re-purchase. I've had it a long time, at least 12 years! My husband bought it for me after the birth of one of our children and our youngest is 12.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 16, 2014)

I used up the rest of my covergirl aquasmooth foundation last week. Will be using a bottle of Revlon colorstay foundation this week (about half empty). Other face items are remaining the same as the last few weeks. Eyeshadow will be Revlon satin shadow in nude slip and laura Geller baked eyeshadow in starburst. Eyeliner is covergirl liquiline blast in a brown color. Lips I'm gonna try using a lip liner this week...too faced liner in perfect spice. Lipstick will be nars dolce vita. mascara will be smashbox full exposure. Have a great week ladies!


----------



## katielp (Feb 16, 2014)

Primer- benefit porefessional sample Bb cream- coola sunscreen sample (normally this wouldn't be enough coverage but for once in my life I've been acne free for about a week!!) Powder- Laura gellar Bronzer- korres (I actually just rediscovered this while rearranging my collection and I had about a penny size hit of pan...new goal is to finish this bronzer up first...although its a little orange and might be best on me in the summer when I have a teeny bit of a tan) Blush- Laura gellar sample in dreamsicle I think it's called Mascara- bare minerals sample Eyeliner-if I have time...it will be makeup forever in brown Lips- whatever's in my car/purse Clearly sleep is more important to me then full makeup application during the work week


----------



## lorizav (Feb 16, 2014)

Starting a Lorac mascara. What??. Yup I used up a mini. Also using many sephora perfume samples. I have fallen in love with fresh life already and missed the Friday promo. Such a sad puppy. Will also be trying a few others I have been very into fragrance lately. also plan to knock out a few Paula's choice samples and start a simple eye roller. Oh and will try the Smashbox pallete from BB cuz nobody's gonna want to trade for it LOL


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  *Skincare: *Paula's Choice 'skin balancing' system plus the PC 'resist' retinol serum and the PC 5% benzoyl peroxide. Also, adding a few drops of rosehip oil to my night cream. For eyecream, I'm finishing off a Neutrogena eye cream which I'll use with the Tarte eye enhancing tool to massage it in.

  *Face base: *my new EcoTools buffing brush to apply my Aloette Ultra Finish powder foundation with spf 15 in light. Also will use Aloette conceal away duo (the lighter shade) to conceal my dark circles.

*Blush:* Then, I'm going to use my Amy Head blush brush to apply my Tarte blush in 'elevated' from the CC be mattenificent palette.

*Eyebrows: *NYX cake powder in 'blonde' with my EcoTools angled liner brush (I use the darker of the two shades)

*Mascara: *Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes

*Eyeshadow: *EcoTools eye enhancing duo brushes with the Tarte Be Mattenificent palette- I'll lay down sand as a base, then take the pink in the inner corner and browbone. Then a mixture between taupe and rose in the crease. Brown as an eyeliner.

*Lips:* Going to try using a coral-peachy lipstick that my Mom bought me - MAC Fleur d'Coral
I'm pretty much doing the same thing as last week, but I've got a new lipstick!

Here's my Monday Bag for this week!









Oops, I forgot to put my new MAC lipstick in my bag- and instead have Clinique in 'Surprise'.

I guess maybe I should use up Surprise before moving on to the MAC one? We'll see....

Those contact lense cases hold a few dollops of the following if I need them:

1. Face primer by Aloette

2. Eye primer UDPP

3. Clinique redness solutions base

4. Clinique BB cream


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 17, 2014)

Last week I was absolutely lazy about sticking to the items I picked out -- this week it started on a similar note: I just slapped "whatever" on this morning when getting ready. I think the only thing that did make it properly on my face were my eyebrows...after that, it was mostly slap on concealer, bb cream and powder, bit of blush and run out the door. Though I really should just do mascara so I don't look dead.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder, Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.

Eyes: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer

Others: Absolute! Cucumber Makeup Cleansing Tissues in Cucumber (10 pack), Perfumes: Armani Code Pour Femme (vial) and Marc Jacobs Daisy (vial)

Items added this week:

*Eyes*:  Adding _Liner_:  Sephora Jumbo Crayon in Khaki*.  _Shadows_:  GDE Sample Baggies.  Seriously trying to finish Katie's Storm this week!

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  NYX in Angel

*Lips*: NYX Lipstick in Goddess*, UD Revolution in Manic, Rimmel Show-Off Lip Laquer in Solstice

*Didn't get to use all of my rotation makeup due to SNOWPOCALYPSE 2:  SON OF SNOWPOCALYPSE keeping me inside all last week, so I'm keeping it in rotation til I actually use it at least once this week!





 And you guys, YOU GUYS, I used up a lipgloss!!!!  It was from my first ever Ipsy bag, Nov 2012, the Marvelous Moxie lipgloss in "Dare Devil".  I used it a bunch at first, forgot about it over the summer, and rediscovered it right before the holidays.  It's a great fall/winter color, so I just made sure it was readily available, and used it every time my lip stuff wore off at home.  And it's done!  YAY!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 17, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Face primer:*  Korres Pomegranate Mattifying Primer

*Eye primer: * UDPP 

*Foundation: * Kat Von D Lock-It tattoo foundation samples

*Eyeshadow:*  UD Naked 1

*Eyeliner:*  Too Faced black liner

*Blush:*  Starlooks

*Mascara:*  Too Faced Better than Sex

*Lips:*  Sugar Petal mini size

*Finishing powder*:  elf color correcting powder in cool

*Concealer: *Dior Skinflash 

*Perfume: *Aquolina Pink Sugar sample vial, should finish this week 

From last week

Kat Von D mascara-- had to toss this, I might have liked the formula with a different brush

UD De-Slick mattifying powder- I'll probably rebuy whenever I work through my other powders

Benefit Fakeup- will not rebuy- my undereyes are the only place I really need coverage and I like other stuff better


----------



## loftmane (Feb 17, 2014)

It's a short week for me so the only things I vow to work into rotation this week are NARS Deep Throat Blush and MAC Fanfare lipstick.


----------



## EllaK (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been sick for a week so I did not get to use my picks from last week much. Here are my picks for this week (I'm keeping certain items from last week):

*Foundation: * Urban decay Naked Skin foundation

*Eyeshadow:*  Urban decay Naked 2

*Blush:*  NARS Orgasm

*Bronzer*: NARS Laguna

*Finishing powder*:  NARS Light Reflecting pressed setting powder

*Lipliner:* NYX Pale Pink 

*Lipgloss: * Buxom lip polish in Sophia


----------



## kotoko (Feb 18, 2014)

I can finally join The Monday Club since I now wear makeup everyday. XD

I have a weird problem... I can't bear to throw some things out. I have a Revlon blush I got from my mom in grade school that doesn't really have a lot of pigmentation anymore and has that crusted over look of old cosmetics, but there's so much left! Why does blush last so darn long?!

*Lotion*: Olay Oil-Free Moisturizer with SPF 15

*Primer*: Tea Tree Pore Minimizer (Does nothing, but I'll use the thing up)

*Foundation*: Kate Gel BB Cream in OC-D

*Blush*: Revlon Matte Blush in Rose

*Brows*: K Palette Eyebrow Tattoo Pen (HG!)

*Lips*: Undecided

No eye stuff for the rest of the week, silly grown out fringe got in my eye and gave me a nasty stye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I'll be using Stila convertible cheek/lip color in peony, a NARS sample of eyeshadow base, and my Coastal Scents palette. I ignore this palette all the time but I have had a palette in my shopping cart three different times in the past week because the spring colors are calling to me. I've resisted the urge to buy so I looked at this CS palette and sure enough, all those pretty spring shades are right there, untouched. I've worn the CS shadows this weekend and have been impressed with the two shades I have tried. Minimal creasing and fading and I didn't even bother with a base. The Stila product has about a nickel size of pan showing. A little goes a long way and I do love the color on my cheeks so I'm not planning on using it up any time soon. I've tried the NARS base a couple of times and didn't really like it so I'm going to try it for a full week and determine if I like it enough to keep or if I should just toss it. The container is good size but there seems to be very little product in it so I may toss it anyway if it is nearly empty. For perfume I'm using a nearly empty Estee Lauder scent. It's an okay scent but I don't like it enough to re-purchase. I've had it a long time, at least 12 years! My husband bought it for me after the birth of one of our children and our youngest is 12.

I used up the fragrance I was using this week. It's funny that I loved the fragrance when my husband bought it for me and then I found other perfumes I liked more. My preferences have changed quite a lot over the past 12 years. I enjoyed the other three items I picked this week. I will keep using the CS palette for another week. Love the variety of colors. Next week I plan to try out some of the items I received in my sub box.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 21, 2014)

I like the things I ended up picking this week but I'm ready to change my palette out.  I love the shadows in it because they blend so well, but I'm ready for something different this next week.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

What did I use this week...  Oh yeah, now I remember!


Eye primer -- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
Eyeshadow -- Glamour Doll Eyes Reckless Devotion (the February OTM) and Morocco
Eyeliner -- Urban Decay Naked3 double-ended eyeliner pencil
Blush -- Starlooks HD Fluid blush in Tipsy

It's nice and springy, but I'm ready for a change.  This might be due to the fact that it is anything *but* nice and springy outside right now, and it seems insulting to these colors to force them out into this weather.  I'm going to wait until after tomorrow to start thinking about next week, though, because I'm headed to an Espionage Cosmetics nail wraps event tomorrow, and I'm curious to see whether they bring any of their shadows or just their nail wraps.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 22, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Missha Pore Cover Balm(face), From the Lab  (eyes) Foundation: Buxom Show Some Skin Weightless Foundation sample Concealer: Josie Maran Powder: Sue DeWitt C-Weed Pressed Powder Highlighter: Manna Kadar Blush: Besame Crimson Rouge Eye Shadow: Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Eye Liner: UD Binge &amp; Twice Baked, Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray Lip Color: Aveda Blushed Honey, Nars New Lover, Bite Musk, Jouer Nude Glisten Nail Polish: Dollish Polish Chocolate Coating Makes it Go Down Easier &amp; Is this a Kissing Book?, Sally Hansen Rockstar Pink, OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go Perfume: Juicy Couture LaLa Malibu &amp; Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 22, 2014)

This coming week I will be using:

29 Cosmetics Wine Blot Lip Conditioner (fancy title for a balm)

EL sample size mascara

Revlon chubby stick lipstick thingy

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrien perfume sample


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 22, 2014)

This week I will be using: Benefit hoola bronzer Avon Classic Aura blush Avon Ultra Color lipsticks in Toasted Rose &amp; Blush Nude Benefit porefessional sample Wear my LancÃ´me e/s single in Off The Rack at least twice this week


----------



## BSquared (Feb 22, 2014)

Gonna keep it simple and easy this week: Primer: porefessional as always Eye primer: too faced shadow insurance Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay 12 hour foundation (new and I wanna try it) Powder: tarte smooth operator finishing powder Concealer: maybelline fit me (want this gone so I can buy a new one!) Eyeshadow/liner/blush/bronzer/highlighter: smashbox master class 2 palette Mascara: better than sex (this is never ending I swear), clump crusher water resistant Lipstick: Revlon stormy pink, Clinique black honey Gloss: nars gold digger, nyx butter gloss in tiramisu Perfume: Versace bright crystal


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in a bit of a slump when it comes to MU, despite loving it so much and looking at it basically all day (maybe that's why I'm a bit of a slump?) -- so that said, I'm keeping it as easy as possible: Face - smashbox bb cream &amp; revlon colorstay concoction Powder - my wet &amp; wild reserve your cabana as a finishing powder, or mac studio fix powder. Concealer - nars creamy concealer. Brows - same old same old: mac coquette, nyx confession, mac studio concealer for clean up. Blush- Rimmel peach. Maybe some bronzer to warm up my face but that's it. Mascara - maybelline clump crusher water resistant Lips - nothing but lip balm. So dry out. Scent - Jo Malone peony and blush suede. I might or might not add eyeshadow but lately I just need to be able to slap it on and go. Dealing with winter blues is killing my desire to do anything. I saw wet n wild comparisons to how good of a dupe this is for hourglass dim light, and it works very well at giving me a bit of life. I wouldn't recommend it for every day use if your skin is normal or oily. Mine is so dry it NEEDS the light reflecting. It's not as finely milled and it's a bit more shimmery, but works well for me.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 22, 2014)

This week's picks: Benefit Porefessional Random foundation samples Maybelline Age Rewind concealer Neeutregena pressed powder Fresh Minerals finishing powder NYC mosaic powder in Pink Glow Pixi bronzer NYC Streets Paved in Gold eyeshadow trio Eyetini shadow base in Ambrosia ELF gel liner Rimmel Scandal Eyes nude liner Clinique Lash Doubling mascara Ulta brow pencil Essence brow gel Watts Up highlighter I can't really pick lip products anymore because I change it up everyday.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 23, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished:

 

Setting powderâ€”Lipsi Aphrodite--I got this in my Beauty Army box.  Itâ€™s fine, but nothing special. 

Eye Shadowâ€”used my Clinique GWP palettes and shadows  Not much payoff on the colors.Tossed out 2 of the singles and will de-pot a few colors (my 1st attempt so weâ€™ll see if I actually de-pot them or just demolish them in the process) and toss the rest.

 

Wk 2/23/14

Primer â€“Urban Decay Complexion Potion Primer (deluxe sampleâ€”finishing sample) &amp; Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Control (deluxe sample)

Foundation â€“Nuxe Tinted Cream (foil) and Smashbox CC Cream (foil)

Blush â€“ Trish McEvoy Blush in Glow (hitting pan &amp; trying to use up) &amp; Easy Going

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star

Eyeshadow â€“ Urban Decay Naked

Eyeliner â€“ Stila Smudgesticks: Angelfish, Moray, Oscar, Stargazer, Tetra

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Nars Matte Lip Pencil Never Say Never, Nars Matte Lip Pencil Sex Machine

Perfumeâ€”DKNY Be Delicious (deluxe sample), Escada Tropical Punch (full size)

Nail polishâ€”Butter London Yummy Mummy (never got around to doing my nails last week, so Iâ€™ll do it this week)

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproofâ€”HG for me though I keep trying the samples I get), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof, Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## page5 (Feb 23, 2014)

This week I'm testing Eyetini in Ambrosia, Juara Candlenut body cream, Skin and Co Truffle Therapy serum, and Eleven skin eye cream and concealer. I'm hesitant about the eye cream - I don't need concealer, just something to smooth out the little lines below my eyes.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 23, 2014)

This week I am putting in rotation, joeur body butter, cosmedicine medi matte! Elizabeth and James Nirvana, benefit sunbeam, a bunch of Paula's choice samples! and the truffle seum from BB and a Gucci Guilty sample


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder, Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.

Eyes: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer

Others: Absolute! Cucumber Makeup Cleansing Tissues in Cucumber (10 pack), Perfumes: Armani Code Pour Femme (vial) and Marc Jacobs Daisy (vial)

Items added this week:

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  UD 24/7 in Zero (going to have fun this week comparing black liquid and pencil liners!)  _Shadows_:  bh's San Francisco Palette.  Also adding my NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk to use as a base, for bh shadows this works much better for me than UD PP.

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  bh's San Francisco Palette, can also use bronzer in this palette to take a break from the Pixi Bronzer

*Lips*: Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso, OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet, Starlooks Tender Gloss in Polish

*Other:*  Prada Infusion d'Iris perfume vial


QUESTION:  I've been cycling through moisturizer samples, trying to use up foils and small tubes.  I've noticed that when I use a moisturizer with SPF, my mattifying primer gets all wonky and reacts with the moisturizer, beading up all over my face when I try to blend it in.  Has anyone else ever had this issue?  What (if anything) did you do to fix it?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
QUESTION:  I've been cycling through moisturizer samples, trying to use up foils and small tubes.  I've noticed that when I use a moisturizer with SPF, my mattifying primer gets all wonky and reacts with the moisturizer, beading up all over my face when I try to blend it in.  Has anyone else ever had this issue?  What (if anything) did you do to fix it?

THANKS!!!!  




let it dry/absorb completely! It also depends on how high your spf is -- I use eurecin's 15spf lotion every day under different primers and have never had that problem. it could very well be that your spf and the silicone (?) or other ingredients are reacting to each other and causing the primer to ball up. either you let them both dry completely in between applications, or perhaps you should look into a different primer, since it seems to be doing it with all of your samples? 

think of it this way -- a mattifying ingredient is supposed to take whatever oils or moisture your face creates and keep it from reaching your makeup, in essence, it reacts with those oils. spf is and always will feel at least a little "greasy" upon application, and sometimes may not set or absorb for a while. you're taking a primer that is meant to combat that same "greasiness" and applying it right after your moisturizer...so it's doing what it's supposed to do, but too much of it all at once.


----------



## EllaK (Feb 23, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Foundation: * YSL Teint Eclat

*Eyeshadow:*  Laura Mercier Artist 2 palette

*Blush:*  LORAC Velvet Rope

*Bronzer*: Benefit Hoola

*Powder*:  Laura Mercier mineral pressed powder

*Lipstick:* YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #15 Coral Intuitive, Marc Jacobs lipstick in Strange Magic, Have we met?, Role Play, and Hourglass lipstick in Whisper.

*Lipgloss: *Buxom Celeste, Marc Jacobs lip gloss in Overprotected, Heart Shaped, Kissability, and Sweet Escape.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 23, 2014)

[@]jaylilee[/@] thank you for such a wonderful and detailed explanation of my SPF vs. mattifying primer issue! It makes perfect sense, and I'm going to have to figure this out because I will need both sun protection and a mattifier because summer is a very shiny time! I'm going to try to give myself a long "dry time" between moisturizer and primer tomorrow and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jaylilee thank you for such a wonderful and detailed explanation of my SPF vs. mattifying primer issue! It makes perfect sense, and I'm going to have to figure this out because I will need both sun protection and a mattifier because summer is a very shiny time! I'm going to try to give myself a long "dry time" between moisturizer and primer tomorrow and we'll see how it goes!

What SPF moisturizers were you trying? I've been working through a sample of Paula's Choice Skin Balancing SPF 30 recently, and didn't have any issues with my Rimmel Stay Matte primer. That particular moisturizer was one that popped up when I was looking for my combination skin, so maybe moisturizers formulated for different skin types play differently with matteifying primers? I can't remember if I gave it much time to dry, but I do know that I generally am a bit impatient on the waiting for the drying bit.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 23, 2014)

@ZeeOmega the primer is CoverFX Mattifying Primer, and I've had pilling issues with Boscia's Antioxidant Moisturizer SPF 30, Sephora's Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 15 (HATED this moisturizer, btw.  Totally sat on top of my face for hours and never sank in), and most recently, Coola's Mineral Sunscreen SPF 20.  

I did not have pilling issues with Simple Replenishing Moisturizer or Origins Make A Difference + Moisturizer (and I loved both of these moisturizers.  Loved the scent of the Origins more, but at $40 for 1.7 oz, it's too much.  I'll probably re-buy Simple at $10 for over 4 oz!)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 24, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Day serum*:  Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

*Day moisturizer*:  Neutrogena's Rapid Tone Repair SPF30

*Day eye moisturizer:*  Image Skincare Eye Gel

*Face primer:*  Julep Blank Canvas Primer

*Eye primer: * NARS Pro-Prime (deluxe sample)

*Foundation: * Revlon Colorstay Whipped Creme

*Eyeshadows:*  Maybelline's Color Tattoos in Pure Nude,m Sleek &amp; Spice, Nude Compliment, Caramel Cool and LMdB's Naked and Tamarack

*Eyeliners:*  Tarte SmoulderEYEs in Gunmetal, Tarte emphaEYES Amazonian Clay liner in Black

*Blush:*  Tarte Amazonian Clay in Achiote

*Mascara:*  Clinique Lash Doubling mascara (deluxe sample)

*Lipstick:*  Tarte Lipsurgence in Sweet, Perky, Dazzle

*Lipgloss: * Tarte Achiote gloss

*Highlighter*:  Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight (deluxe sample)

*Finishing powder*:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette

*Night serum/Facial oil:*  "C" Perfect Skin by Nieves

*Night moisturizer:*  Le Couvent des Minimes Complete Moisturizing Cream

*Night eye moisturizer:*  Le Metier de Beaute Revive Eye Concentrate


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 24, 2014)

I forgot to post these yesterday (usually post Sunday afternoon) so here are my picks for the week:

*Eyeshadows:  *Lumiere Pigments in Mysterious (one of my favorite loose shadows) and Golden; Wet N Wild Palette in The Naked Truth

*Eyeliners:  *UD Perversion, Covet, and Graffiti.  Too Faced Navy

*Blush:  *Benefit Hervana again, really liked this last week.

*Lips:  *Fresh Sugar Petal, Burt's Bees Lipgloss in Ruby Moon

I've been participating in the Monday club for a month or two now and I can't believe how much time this saves me in the morning!


----------



## katielp (Feb 24, 2014)

I've gotten lazier and lazier.... All I've really been wearing to work is cc cream, powder, and blush if I'm lucky. My mascaras been transferring to my under eye and I don't put mascara on my bottoms lashes. And I don't like waterproof formulas. It cosmetics CC cream Laura gellar powder Bare minerals blush


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 24, 2014)

Forgot to post my picks yesterday. Switching it up a little this week, even though I'm trying to use up some older stuff, but I was getting bored using the same things.

Loreal miracle blur: so far I'm not loving this, but I'll give it at least another week

Tarte amazonian clay 12 hour foundation--my current favorite

Benefit erase paste concealer

Lorac porefection powder

Neutrogena natural radiance bronzer--finally hit pan on this! Will still probably take at least another year to use up though (I'll switch to a darker color in the summer)

Benefit high beam &amp; eye bright pencil for highlighting

It cosmetics vitality lip flush

Benefit posietint and Tarte amazonian clay blush in thankful

avon brow pencil and Benefit gimme brow

lorac behind the scenes eye primer

lorac starry eyed baked eyeshadow trio

perfume: sample vial of coach signature and mini bottle of michael kors


----------



## page5 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I'm testing Eyetini in Ambrosia, Juara Candlenut body cream, Skin and Co Truffle Therapy serum, and Eleven skin eye cream and concealer. I'm hesitant about the eye cream - I don't need concealer, just something to smooth out the little lines below my eyes.

Well this week is already a bust. My skin is getting patchy (dry) and the only thing I changed in my routine is the serum. It is not enough for my dry winter skin. And the eye cream is horrible, actually accentuates the fine lines under my eyes instead of making them less noticeable! Three people asked me if I was tired yesterday, not a good sign. I did not care of the scent of the body cream and didn't find it to be very moisturizing. One positive, I do like the eyetini shadow base, no creasing and minimal fading.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Well this week is already a bust. My skin is getting patchy (dry) and the only thing I changed in my routineÂ is the serum. It is not enough for my dry winter skin. And the eye cream is horrible, actually accentuates the fine lines under my eyes instead of making them less noticeable! Three people asked me if I was tired yesterday, not a good sign. I did not care of the scent of the body cream and didn't find it to be very moisturizing. One positive, I do like the eyetini shadow base, no creasing and minimal fading.Â


 Think of this as a success instead of a bust. You can now toss what doesn't work for you without any guilt.


----------



## page5 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Think of this as a success instead of a bust. You can now toss what doesn't work for you without any guilt.

ha, ha good point! I think my disappointment is in Birchbox - I just can't seem to get any products from them that I end up liking. People on the BB thread seem to be head over heels about everything in their boxes every month and I seem to end up with a box of duds every month


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2014)

New Starbox = new stuff rotated in! Eyeshadow -- GDE OTM Reckless Devotion, Starlooks loose pigment in Tungsten. Eyeshadow base -- Starlooks cream shadow in Hologram. Liner -- UD Naked3 double-ended liner. Blush -- Starlooks HD Fluid blush in Cheeky Luscious. That should be good for this week. As a side note, yesterday was _Walking Dead_ day, so that meant my This Isn't a Democracy set, which means today is my first day with the above rotation box selection. Next week may end up being _Sherlock_/The Game Is On time. Still trying to decide when *that* set will go into the mix.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2014)

Updates on two items from this week - 

For the SPF issue I had, this time I waited over 1/2 hour between applying moisturizer (Coola Mineral Sunscreen SPF 20) and the mattifying primer, and IT STILL PILLED UP.  So I'm going to have to find a new primer for the summer, or just skip it, because I need SPF for the summer!  I'm not spending any real amount of time outdoors right now, so I'll switch to a non-SPF moisturizer while using up the rest of this primer.  

And I used my OCC Lip Tar (in Strumpet, from the SiJCP holiday set) for the first time today! WOW I really should have gone back and re-read the instructions you all posted on another thread.  Because I accidentally squirted a whole bunch onto my finger, and like an idiot, panicked and slapped it all over my lips.  One Joker impression later (WHY SO SERIOUS!?), a makeup wipe that ended up looking like it came from a crime scene, some extra powder around the edge of my lips to hide the remaining stains, and I was good.  It's SO gorgeous!  That perfect balance between hot pink and berry, I love it! And I will be much, much more careful next time.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in a bit of a slump when it comes to MU, despite loving it so much and looking at it basically all day (maybe that's why I'm a bit of a slump?) -- so that said, I'm keeping it as easy as possible:

Face - smashbox bb cream &amp; revlon colorstay concoction
Powder - my wet &amp; wild reserve your cabana as a finishing powder, or mac studio fix powder.
Concealer - nars creamy concealer.
Brows - same old same old: mac coquette, nyx confession, mac studio concealer for clean up.
Blush- Rimmel peach. Maybe some bronzer to warm up my face but that's it.
Mascara - maybelline clump crusher water resistant
Lips - nothing but lip balm. So dry out.
Scent - Jo Malone peony and blush suede.


I might or might not add eyeshadow but lately I just need to be able to slap it on and go. Dealing with winter blues is killing my desire to do anything.

I saw wet n wild comparisons to how good of a dupe this is for hourglass dim light, and it works very well at giving me a bit of life. I wouldn't recommend it for every day use if your skin is normal or oily. Mine is so dry it NEEDS the light reflecting. It's not as finely milled and it's a bit more shimmery, but works well for me.

Welp. It's only Wednesday but this has already fallen off to the wayside. I got sick....I barely have any energy to stay awake much less put on much makeup so since Monday it has consisted of:

concealer - nars creamy concealer
brows - same old same old: mac coquette. haven't been bothering with the darker shade much less with "clean up" for a perfect brow.
blush - I still need some, so out comes nars orgasm -- unlike my original choice, of peach or tarte exposed, it gives me just enough color to not look washed out or..sicker. 

a bit of powder (mac studio fix) to make sure my concealer stays in place, and that's it. 

and that's it. no eye make up because my eyes are watery. no lip product except maybe chapstick. not bothering with foundation or bb cream. too time consuming.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates on two items from this week - 

For the SPF issue I had, this time I waited over 1/2 hour between applying moisturizer (Coola Mineral Sunscreen SPF 20) and the mattifying primer, and IT STILL PILLED UP.  So I'm going to have to find a new primer for the summer, or just skip it, because I need SPF for the summer!  I'm not spending any real amount of time outdoors right now, so I'll switch to a non-SPF moisturizer while using up the rest of this primer.  

And I used my OCC Lip Tar (in Strumpet, from the SiJCP holiday set) for the first time today! WOW I really should have gone back and re-read the instructions you all posted on another thread.  Because I accidentally squirted a whole bunch onto my finger, and like an idiot, panicked and slapped it all over my lips.  One Joker impression later (WHY SO SERIOUS!?), a makeup wipe that ended up looking like it came from a crime scene, some extra powder around the edge of my lips to hide the remaining stains, and I was good.  It's SO gorgeous!  That perfect balance between hot pink and berry, I love it! And I will be much, much more careful next time.
LOL I laughed. I'm sorry, I just can imagine the desperate panic of "what do i do what do i do!?" and then slap it on. those things are PIGMENTED.

I tried only one once, and it was gorgeous, but I ended up with super dry lips after so I would need some sort of lip primer under...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I laughed. I'm sorry, I just can imagine the desperate panic of "what do i do what do i do!?" and then slap it on. those things are PIGMENTED.

I tried only one once, and it was gorgeous, but I ended up with super dry lips after so I would need some sort of lip primer under... 

Feel free to laugh!  I sure did!  And yes, my lips are quite Sahara-esque today.  I don't think I'd be able to wear a lip tar more than 1-2x a week.


----------



## page5 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welp. It's only Wednesday but this has already fallen off to the wayside. I got sick....I barely have any energy to stay awake much less put on much makeup so since Monday it has consisted of:

concealer - nars creamy concealer
brows - same old same old: mac coquette. haven't been bothering with the darker shade much less with "clean up" for a perfect brow.
blush - I still need some, so out comes nars orgasm -- unlike my original choice, of peach or tarte exposed, it gives me just enough color to not look washed out or..sicker. 

a bit of powder (mac studio fix) to make sure my concealer stays in place, and that's it. 

and that's it. no eye make up because my eyes are watery. no lip product except maybe chapstick. not bothering with foundation or bb cream. too time consuming. 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hope you feel better soon 



 
Thank you. 



It's been a sucky day - very little sleep. hubby is sick too so between his coughing and my wheezing, It was a very long night. At work but wishing I could go home and sleep.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm using my same picks from last week except I'm experimenting with different foundation/primer combinations. 

Question-- I've had my Naked 1 palette since it first came out.  It was the first non-drugstore item I'd ever owned other than Clinique, and I've used it consistently since I got it.  I've hit pan on a few shades, and I really wanted to see this palette through to the end.  Unfortunately, I think there's something wrong with it.  The first 2+ years I had it, I wasn't smart about makeup and I didn't clean my brushes frequently.  I'm afraid that my shadows are contaminated or something because my eyes have been getting irritated.  I constantly rotate my makeup products and I think I'm seeing a pattern of irritation when I use Naked 1. 

To make sure it was the palette and not the formula, I have an eyeshadow single of Buck that I use to fill in my brows.  I put that on my right eye this morning and I used the Naked 1 pan of Buck on my left eye.  Sure enough, it's my left eye that is causing me problems.

Has anyone else experienced this, especially through rotating for the Monday Club? I might cry if I have to throw my N1 away.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm using my same picks from last week except I'm experimenting with different foundation/primer combinations. 

Question-- I've had my Naked 1 palette since it first came out.  It was the first non-drugstore item I'd ever owned other than Clinique, and I've used it consistently since I got it.  I've hit pan on a few shades, and I really wanted to see this palette through to the end.  Unfortunately, I think there's something wrong with it.  The first 2+ years I had it, I wasn't smart about makeup and I didn't clean my brushes frequently.  I'm afraid that my shadows are contaminated or something because my eyes have been getting irritated.  I constantly rotate my makeup products and I think I'm seeing a pattern of irritation when I use Naked 1. 

To make sure it was the palette and not the formula, I have an eyeshadow single of Buck that I use to fill in my brows.  I put that on my right eye this morning and I used the Naked 1 pan of Buck on my left eye.  Sure enough, it's my left eye that is causing me problems.

Has anyone else experienced this, especially through rotating for the Monday Club? I might cry if I have to throw my N1 away. 
no. I've never had any issues and mine's as old as yours (and i was just as bad about cleaning my brushes).

Take a bottle of 90% isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle and spray your shadows down. it will not change their formula, but this is how a lot of people make sure to sanitize the shadows again. then take your brushes and give them the biggest wash ever and make sure to sanitize them as well.. if your shadows continue to give you issues, perhaps you're developing an allergy.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no. I've never had any issues and mine's as old as yours (and i was just as bad about cleaning my brushes).

Take a bottle of 90% isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle and spray your shadows down. it will not change their formula, but this is how a lot of people make sure to sanitize the shadows again. then take your brushes and give them the biggest wash ever and make sure to sanitize them as well.. if your shadows continue to give you issues, perhaps you're developing an allergy. 

I will definitely do that when I get home!  I wasn't sure if sanitizing them would save them at this point since they're older but hopefully it does the trick. Nowadays I spot clean my brushes with blender cleanser every day and I do a Dawn/vinegar/water rinse once a week.  But if the palette was beyond saving I didn't want to further contaminate my brushes and other shadows because of them.  It does seem like it's only N1 causing me issues, not my N2 N3 or singles so I'm guessing it's not an allergy.

Thank you so so much!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will definitely do that when I get home!  I wasn't sure if sanitizing them would save them at this point since they're older but hopefully it does the trick. Nowadays I spot clean my brushes with blender cleanser every day and I do a Dawn/vinegar/water rinse once a week.  But if the palette was beyond saving I didn't want to further contaminate my brushes and other shadows because of them.  It does seem like it's only N1 causing me issues, not my N2 N3 or singles so I'm guessing it's not an allergy.

Thank you so so much! 



 
No problem. Though if after doing all of that it still is giving you issues, then I would advise that you toss it. The $50 the palette costs to replace is not worth risking an eye infection. Plus you've already hit pan on some so it's been well loved.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow this week I've been doing a more natural makeup look. It's so fast &amp; simple! Mineral foundation, blush, a single wash of color on my eyelids, mascara &amp; a swipe of benefit gimme brows...boom I'm done! Oh &amp; the same l/s everyday ( a pink nude shade). I never realized how much more effort several eyeshadow &amp; liner made.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 27, 2014)

This week has been too hectic for me to do The Monday Club- heck, it's Thursday and I've only even had time to apply makeup 1 of the 4 days so far!

However, I am working on finishing up a few skincare items:

1. My Apricot scrub- it's almost done, and I have a green tea scrub I'm itching to start on

2. My Neutrogena Healthy Skin eyecream, and it's CVS off-brand, both of which are open and nearly done.

3. For day eyecream, I want to finish off my Mario Badescu ceramide herbal eye cream- it's nearly done!

(Not sure what I'll repurchase to take the place of my eyecreams....( I want something that is cruelty-free. I might try Acure Organics.)

4. My Paula's Choice pm moisturizer is almost done, so I will finish that and put in an order soon. I hope I can catch it on one of the weeks where they offer free shipping.

Everything else I'm still good on. (Cleanser- plenty, toner- tons, chemical exfoliant- lots, shampoo and conditioner- plenty!!!, body oil- enough to take me into the summer, body wash and soap- seriously? Don't need to repurchase until next year!, hand cream- I'm god, got a whole tub of shea butter, ... I am getting bored now, so I'll stop hahaha).

Anyway, I am not really trying to get through certain makeup items, the reason I'm doing Monday Club is so that I force myself to do my makeup each day, hoping to get better at it and looking more presentable.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 1, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Loreal Magic Perfecting Base (face), Smashbox Photofinish  (eyes)   Foundation: Philosophy Hope in a Jar BB Cream   Concealer: Sheer Cover   Powder: MUFE HD Finishing Powder   Highlighter: Mary Lou Manizer from Balm Jovi Palette   Blush: Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosey   Eye Shadow: Balm Jovi Palette   Eye Liner: UD Deep End, Perversion &amp; Tornado   Lip Color: Model Co Lip Duo, Estee Lauder Autumn, Nectarine &amp; Sugar Honey   Nail Polish: Dollish Polish Iocane Powder &amp; I Survived the Fire Swamp, Julep Ginger and Square Hue West End Perfume: Fresh Life, CKIN2U and random sample  (D &amp; G Light Blue got picked out of the bowl)   
Same as always: Fibre Lash Extend (Until 4/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ugh I'm sick so no makeup for me right now. Just Vaseline or Chapstick for my chapped lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 1, 2014)

Doing this now as I have stuff going on tomorrow. I'm running into Monday Club issues. I'm on a weird schedule at work where I'm off on Tuesdays and Thursdays so it's neutral boring mom/weds/fri, the "it's too early and I don't care" look for Saturdays, then Tuesdays and Thursdays become my "wear all the glitter!" Days since that's my "weekend" now. Gonna try REALLY hard to stick with it this week... Primer: I'm going to crack open the maybelline baby skin. I'm crazy loyal to porefessional so I'm a little scared of this switch but we'll see. Foundation: covergirl outlast 3 in 1 Powder: covergirl clean loose powder. This NEEDS to be used or tossed Eye primer: shadow insurance Eyeshadow: back to ammo, gotta hit pan on 2 more shades this month! Liner: none. Not feeling it this week Mascara: too faced better than sex (aka the sample that won't die), buxom on the bottom (also refuses to die) Concealer: givenchy mister light foil packet that had a shocking amount of product in it Blush: tarte fearless Lipstick: Revlon stormy pink/ nyx tiramisu combo from last week because I LOVE it, Revlon lacquer balms, idk what the colors are called I only have 2 Perfume: Versace bright crystal again, want this goneeeeee Edit: changed my foundation based on the primer situation.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think this week I will use my Naked 3 palette for eyeshadows.  I don't think I've used it since I got it in Nov or Dec when I used it for a few weeks straight.

For eyeliner, I will go with the Naked 3 liner (ordered this at the same time as the palette and I really like them together).  I'll also throw in a my UD liner in Perversion for a black option and my Too Faced Navy liner.

Blush will be assorted samples from Meow cosmetics that I've been meaning to try.  I ordered these months ago but haven't really played with them yet.

I'll probably just vary my lip colors.  I keep most of my lip products in a drawer in my bathroom and I tend to just grab the color I'm in the mood for in the morning even if I have a few in my Monday club makeup bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm adding in the following products this week:

laura mercier face polish

Miracle Skin Transformer face

ModelCo cheek and lip tint (lips only, I don't like this one on my cheeks) - I used this a lot when I first received it in a glossybox but I had forgotten about it. Looking forward to using it this week.

ELF cream shadow stick - this one fades and creases but I've been having good luck setting creams with powder shadow so we'll see if this one goes well. If not, I'm tossing it.

Foil packets: Amore Pacific moisture masque and Kiehl's Rose Arctica eye cream


----------



## EllaK (Mar 2, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Foundation: * YSL Teint Eclat

*Eyeshadow:*  Too Faced Natural Eye palette

*Blush:*  Tarte Blissful

*Bronzer*: NARS Laguna

*Powder*:  MAC MSF natural

*Lipstick:* MAC Hue, MAC Creme Cup, MAC Pink Plaid, MAC Sweetie, Too Faced Taffy.

*Lipgloss:* Buxom Celeste, Buxom Pink Lady, YSL Gloss Volupte Rose Jersey, NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie, Buxom Dominique.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 2, 2014)

I didn't have any empties from February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but in a way that's fine with me, it gives me some things to work on! Oh, actually that's not true- I finished a toothpaste tube, haahah! It was Colegate's regular fluoride toothpaste. I had bought it in a double-pack so I'm on that next tube this month.

Here's what I'm going to be using this week:

*Scents:*

Perfume: Escada (the orange one)- almost completely finished. I've never finished one before, and it's FULL SIZE, so I'm super stoked about this!

*Skincare:*

Cleanser: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing (PC-SB)

Scrub: Off-brand apricot scrub (almost finished!)

Toner: PC-SB

Chemical Exfoliant: PC-SB

Facial spray: Mario Badescu's rosewater herbal facial spray (about 2/3 of the way finished)

Serum: PC Resist Retinol Serum

Treatment: PC 5% benzoyl peroxide lotion

PM Moisturizer: PC Moisture Boost

AM Moisturizer: PC-SB with 30 SPF

PM eyecream: Neutrogena healthy skin (almost gone)

AM eyecream: Mario Badescu ceramide herbal eye cream

PM lipcare: Burt's Bees Pomegranate

*Hair and bodycare:*

Shampoo: Pantene Pro-V

Conditioner: Suave Rosemary and Mint

Bodywash: Either Dial Gold bar, or Ole Heinriksen's clarifying body wash

Moisturizer: Neutrogena's Body Oil

*Makeup:*

Foundation: Clinique BB cream (Maybe 2/3 finished, want to finish it off soon)

Concealer: Aloette conceal away duo (favorite concealer for under eyes and blemishes!)

Brows: NYX brow cake in 'blonde' with EcoTools angle eye brush

Mascara: Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes (I love it, but I wish it was in brown, and easier to remove!)

Blush: Tarte 'Elevated' from the Be Mattenificent palette

Lips: Either Clinique 'Surprise' to finish it up, my new NYX Lala lipstick, or testing out using Tarte's discontinued cheek tint in berry as a lip stain, and probably my herpacin-L for regular daily use.

Eyeshadow: Maybe I'll skip it this week, but if not, I'll go with the Tarte Be Mattenifient palette. I'll apply with EcoTools eye brush duo


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished:

 

Foundation-Nuxe Tinted Cream (foil)--Whoa!  Tossed when I opened it.  Color was too dark and too orange.  

Primer-Urban Decay Complexion Potion Primer (deluxe sample)â€”loved the feel and foundation/BB cream went on smoothly over it.  My one complaintâ€”and itâ€™s an odd oneâ€”is that it seems to smell like smoked Gouda.  I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ll be buying this one because of the scent.

DKNY Be Delicious (sample)â€”nice.  Love fruity scents and this is no exception.  I think this actually might have been one of the Be Delicious versions not the original but I chucked the vial already. 

 

Wk 3/2/14

Face Primer â€“Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Control (deluxe sample)

Foundation â€“Smashbox CC Cream (foil) &amp; Urban Decay Naked 3.0 (sample)

Blush â€“ Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote  

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star (enjoying this in the cold weather while Iâ€™m paler, more subtle than Mary-Lou)

Eyeshadow â€“Laura Mercier Artistâ€™s Palette 2013

Eyeliner â€“ Stila Smudgesticks: Angelfish, Moray, Oscar, Stargazer, Tetra 

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Revlon Lip Butters in Berry Smoothie, Cherry Tart, Lollipop, Peach Parfait (my lips are parched so I'm going with moisturizing this week)

Perfumeâ€”Diptyque Eau Duelle (sample), Escada Tropical Punch (full size)

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Blush (Trish McEvoy Glow), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof, Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS:

Face:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder (I can see more pan each week!), Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.

Eyes: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

Cheeks:  Pixi Bronzer

Others: Absolute! Cucumber Makeup Cleansing Tissues in Cucumber (10 pack) (used up), Perfumes: Armani Code Pour Femme (vial) (ditto)

Items added this week:

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk  _Shadows_:  bh's Malibu Palette.  (LOVED using the San Francisco palette!  I created so many new looks with it!  My only dislike for this palette is it didn't have any light neutral shades to use as a base.  Which is fine, because it forced me out of my comfort zone and made me use shimmery pastels as an all-over base color.  I checked out the Malibu palette and was happy to see several light neutrals in both shimmers AND mattes!)

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  bh's Malibu Palette, the "bronzer is too light (even for me!) so I will use the Pixi this week.

*Lips*: Mirabella Lipstick in Posy, MicaBeauty Lip Pot in Fiesta, UD Lip Junkie Gloss in Naked, Pop Beauty Lip Crayon in Coral Crush (If I don't like this after using it a few times this week, I can throw it away.  I have other corals)

*Other:*  Prada Infusion d'Iris perfume vial - I somehow lost this?  If I find it, I'll add it back into rotation, but in the meantime added vials in Especially Escada and Katy Perry's Killer Queen (VERY excited to try this one!)

*Skincare*:  Finished up my UD B6 Prep Spray, so tossed that and the Coola Mineral SPF 20 that was not playing well with my current primer (Coola only had about 1-2 more uses anyway).  Starting this week I'll be using the Sanitas Moisture Mist and Vita-Rich Serum that I got over the course of a few Yuzen boxes.


----------



## katielp (Mar 2, 2014)

Face- finish coola sample then back to it cosmetics cc cream Nyx stay matte but not flat powder Bare Minerals sample blush Whatever Chapstick/gloss is in my car this week!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was out of town all weekend, got back home last night around midnight and had to wake up for work at 5:30 this morning...so needless to say I didn't have much time to pick out makeup for this week, so I am just going to go with the same items as last week. I might switch up my eyeshadow and lipstick at some point this week, we'll see.


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think magicalmom has a good idea with keeping a list of items always used and I'm gonna do the same.

*Items used every week:*

Avon Smooth Minerals foundation in shell, bronzer and translucent glow (same as mineral veil)

Avon Smooth Minerals blush in Blushing Mauve

UD Anti Aging primer potion

UD Naked 3 Palette

Avon glimmer sticks eyeliner in Cosmic Brown

*Additional items for this week:*

Benefit Porefessional

Lorac Unzipped Palette

Avon Ultra Color lipsticks in Toasted Rose and Blush Nude

Lancome eyeshadow in Off the Rack as highlighter

Avon Super Drama w/p mascara

Maybelline Falsies Flared mascara


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 5, 2014)

I know it's already Weds...oops.  Shh.  

*Face primer:*  Rotating to find a good match between Korres Pomegranate, Hourglass, Bare Minerals Prime Time, Tarte, etc. 

*Eye primer: * UDPP 

*Foundation: * Revlon Colorstay

*Eyeshadow:*  UD Naked 2

*Eyeliner:*  Too Faced black liner

*Blush:*  Starlooks 3-shade palette

*Mascara:*  Too Faced Better than Sex

*Lips:*  Sugar Petal mini size

*Finishing powder*:  Rimmel Stay Matte

*Concealer: *Dior Skinflash 

*Perfume: *Fresh Life mini spray


----------



## page5 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know it's already Weds...oops.  Shh.  

Monday's just a reference point 

Many of us start earlier or later in the week based on our schedules. I like to start on the weekend to give me time to pre-test any untried products as I have limited time weekday mornings before work.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 5, 2014)

My first Monday Club post, yay! I've been doing it unofficially for two weeks now so here's what I'm using this week: 

*Foundation: * UD Naked Skin with NARS Illuminator in Orgasm mixed in (I love dewy finishes, my dry face craves it!) 

*Eyeshadow:*  Lorac Pro Palette and the new Color Tattoos in Sleek and Spice and Nude Compliment 

*Highlight: *Benefit's High Beam and/or NARS Albatross 

*Blush:*  Flower's Creme Blush in Pure Petunia, Stila Convertible Color in Camelia 

*Bronzer*: NARS Casino 

*Mascara*: Loreal Telescopic Mascara (LOVE this!) 

*Powder*:  theBalm Sexy Mama transluscent powder 

*Eyeliner: *Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes in Brown, Rimmel Scandleyes in Nude, UD Liner in Zero 

*Lipstick:* It's La Creme Week! I'll alternate between Sweet Maple, Jelly Bean, So Berry Sexy 

*Lipgloss:* When I want to wear it, I usually stick to my Revlon Super lustrous glosses, current fave is Berry Allure


----------



## page5 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm adding in the following products this week:

laura mercier face polish

Miracle Skin Transformer face

ModelCo cheek and lip tint (lips only, I don't like this one on my cheeks) - I used this a lot when I first received it in a glossybox but I had forgotten about it. Looking forward to using it this week.

ELF cream shadow stick - this one fades and creases but I've been having good luck setting creams with powder shadow so we'll see if this one goes well. If not, I'm tossing it.

Foil packets: Amore Pacific moisture masque and Kiehl's Rose Arctica eye cream

The laura mercier face polish is a lot like the Vasanti Brighten Up. Both work okay 

the Miracle skin transformer face is not for me - I've tried it with primer (2 different ones) and without primer and it looks patchy by the afternoon. I've yet to try a MST product that worked for me and Birchbox has sent me four of their products. 

Love, love, love the ModelCo cheek and lip tint - I tried it again on my cheeks and it looked fine. But, I like it best for tinting my lips. The gel seems easier to work with than the the liquids like benetint. 

The shadow stick is working well with a powder shadow to set it. I've been having fun trying different color combos. 

I have wanted to try the Rose Arctica eye cream for awhile. My HG eye cream is Kiehl's avocado and I thought this pricier one might be even better. Well, I didn't like it nearly as much as the avocado eye cream which seems much more hydrating.

The Amore Pacific moisture masque was awesome. I'm a little afraid to look up how much it costs. It is an overnight masque and my skin was so soft and hydrated the next morning. I will definitely consider purchasing this after my no buy is over.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 7, 2014)

Done with the baby skin as a primer. Stuff is breaking me out, no question about it. Took a day off from it Tues and my skin was much calmer, went back to it and now I have redness and texture in my cheeks and a zit on my jawline. I'm done trying out new primers, it never works out. I don't think this does anything to my pores either. At least this one was cheap! Going to see if a friend wants it, otherwise it's hitting the trash.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with your Monday picks. I've been a Monday Club lurker and an invisible participant. But your experiences have really helped me get a feel for products that are on my radar that I might have ended up wasting money on. So again thanks!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Monday Club post, yay! I've been doing it unofficially for two weeks now so here's what I'm using this week: 

*Foundation: * UD Naked Skin with NARS Illuminator in Orgasm mixed in (I love dewy finishes, my dry face craves it!) 

*Eyeshadow:*  Lorac Pro Palette and the new Color Tattoos in Sleek and Spice and Nude Compliment 

*Highlight: *Benefit's High Beam and/or NARS Albatross 

*Blush:*  _*Flower's Creme Blush*_ in Pure Petunia, Stila Convertible Color in Camelia 

*Bronzer*: NARS Casino 

*Mascara*: Loreal Telescopic Mascara (LOVE this!) 

*Powder*:  theBalm Sexy Mama transluscent powder 

*Eyeliner: *Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes in Brown, Rimmel Scandleyes in Nude, UD Liner in Zero 

*Lipstick:* It's La Creme Week! I'll alternate between Sweet Maple, Jelly Bean, So Berry Sexy 

*Lipgloss:* When I want to wear it, I usually stick to my Revlon Super lustrous glosses, current fave is Berry Allure 

How are the Flower Creme Blushes? I just learned about them and was thinking about picking one up to try.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How are the Flower Creme Blushes? I just learned about them and was thinking about picking one up to try.
Yeah, I actually like this one I picked up a lot! It's really pigmented and dries quickly to a powder like finish, which I liked.  Super easy to blend and this particular color is super pretty.  Definitely try it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 8, 2014)

> Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with your Monday picks. I've been a Monday Club lurker and an invisible participant. But your experiences have really helped me get a feel for products that are on my radar that I might have ended up wasting money on. So again thanks!


 Welcome! Jump on in...the water's fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueCera (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't posted in a bit, but have still been rotating things in my routine. Here's this weeks picks:

Primer: Benefit Porefessional or Hourglass mineral primer when I finish the Benefit

Foundation: Tarte 12 Hour BB Primer (I mix light and medium) and Tarte airbrush mineral powder

Concealer: Tarte Amazonian clay concealer in light, Bobbi Brown corrector in light peach

Blush: Illamasqua lover

Eye Primer: UDPP

Brows: Anastasia brow wiz, Sephora brow powder in nutmeg

Highlighter: Becca shimmering skin perfector in opal

Eyeshadow: Wet n Wild walking on eggshells and comfort zone

Eyeliner: Kat Von D trooper liquid liner

Mascara: Tarte lights camera lashes

Perfume: Marc Jacobs Dot

Nail polish: OPI It's wine'o clock


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Benefit Stay Flawless (face),  Benefit Stay Don't Stray (eyes) Foundation: Benefit The Big Easy Concealer: Yaby Powder: Hourglass Ambient Light Dim Light &amp; Bare Minerals Redness Remedy Highlighter: Benefit High Beam Blush: Laura Gellar Blush n Brighten Berry Eye Shadow: Julep Dusty Taupe, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow Eternal Marine, Lancome Color Design Drama Eye Liner: UD Roach &amp; Smoke, Clinique Intense Chocolate Lip Color: LMDB Ibiza, OCC Lip Tar Memento &amp; Black Dahlia &amp; Lancome Lip Lover Framboise Etoile Nail Polish: Sq Hue Broadway, Julep Reece, LMDB Cocoa Cabana, Zoya Coraline Perfume: Philosophy Loveswept, Body Shop White Musk &amp; finish D &amp; G Light Blue Sample 
Same as always: Fibre Lash Extend (Until 4/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 9, 2014)

My picks/options for this week:

Benefit stay flawless primer sample, Tarte clean slate flawless primer

urban decay primer potion anti-aging eyeshadow base

benefit lemonade

revlon colorstay foundation

bareminerals original foundation

benefit erase paste

neutrogena natural radiance bronzer

benefit high beam

benefit eye bright pencil

benefit posietint and loreal magic smooth souffle blush

avon brow liner and benefit gimme brow

revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip

tarte smoldereyes pencil in rose gold

sonia kashuk eyeliner in black amber, lorac front of the line pro liquid liner in black, covergirl liquiline blast eyeliner in brown

lorac multiplex 3D lashes mascara, bareminerals flawless definition mascara

too faced lip insurance primer

bareminerals marvelous moxie lipstick in speak your mind

victorias secret lip laquer


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How are the Flower Creme Blushes? I just learned about them and was thinking about picking one up to try.
Yeah, I actually like this one I picked up a lot! It's really pigmented and dries quickly to a powder like finish, which I liked.  Super easy to blend and this particular color is super pretty.  Definitely try it out and let us know what you think!


Just picked up Elegant Azalea and so far I like it. I think it might have successfully killed the lemming I'd been having for a MUFE HD creme blush ever since a Sephora sales person tried one on me while we were trying to find a foundation match. I'd been scared of cream blushes for some reason, thinking they would be too much, but I like how subtle you can make them. For almost $20 less, I think this is definitely worth trying out. I'll see how it goes the rest of the week.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 9, 2014)

Having a hard time picking this week! But I think I got it: Primer: porefessional (I will never stray again) Eye primer: shadow insurance Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay Powder: covergirl loose powder (using til it's gone. It's old.) Concealer: maybelline age rewind in neutralizer for under eyes. I don't need face concealer with this foundation. Eyes/blush/bronzer: lorac pro to go, maybelline color tattoo in barely branded as a base. Liner: tarte smolder eyes in taupe Highlighter: Mary louminizer Mascara: better than sex (should be done this week), cover girl clump crusher Lips: urban decay obsessed, nyx butter gloss in creme brÃ»lÃ©e, nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy, urban decay lip junkie in....I don't know what the color is. It's worn off. It's nude-ish.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 9, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished:

 

Foundation-Smashbox CC Cream Light (foil)â€”Went on a little thick, nice coverage, cover a decent match

Foundation-Urban Decay Naked 3.0 (foil)â€”Nice match, fairly liquid, decent coverage.  May purchase in the future.

Perfume-Diptyque Eau Duelle (sample)-Sophisticated vanilla, a lot of spice in the scent.  Grew on me over time, but not a fave.

Blush--Trish McEvoy Glow--FINISHED!  Love this and will get another, though not necessarily right away.

 

Wk 3/9/14

Face Primer â€“Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Control (deluxe sample) &amp; Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur (sample)

Foundation â€“Hanskin Premium Perfect Super Magic BB Cream (deluxe sample) &amp; Prescriptives Virtual Skin Matte Fresh Champagne (full size)

Blush â€“ Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote and Trish McEvoy Easy Going

Highlighter â€“theBalm Mary-Loumanizer

Eyeshadow â€“Stila Artful Eye Collectorâ€™s Edition II 

Eyeliner â€“ Eyeko Navy, Olive, Purple (trying to do a no black week!!)

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Maybelline Superstay 24Hr in Blush On (from Lâ€™oreal stufy compensation), Mac Lip Pencil in Whirl

Perfumeâ€”Justin Bieber Girlfriend (sample)

           

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  *PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS*:

*Face*:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder (I can see more pan each week!), Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.

*Eyes*: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

*Cheeks*:  Pixi Bronzer

*Others*: Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes, _Perfumes_: Prada Infusion d'Iris perfume vial (FOUND IT!), Especially Escada (loving this one!) and Katy Perry's Killer Queen (to me, smells too much like CK's Euphoria, but I will use it up)

*Skincare*:  Sanitas Moisture Mist and Vita-Rich Serum in the morning, Violet Oasis 100% Argan Oil at night (Birchbox sample, just poured it into my Josie Maran bottle once that ran out so I'd have the eyedropper cap to use). 

Items added this week:

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  UD's 24/7 in Gunmetal, NYC Waterproof Pencil in Teal (really more of an emerald color)  _Shadows_:  Various GDE samples.  Will again be trying to finish Katie's Storm (shimmery taupe, it's an amazing base color.  If I can't find a suitable substitute, I'll let myself buy a deluxe sample size with some more "fun" baggie sample colors).  Thought about using my 3rd bh California palette, Hollywood, then decided the weather needs to be MUCH more spring-like before I decide to experiment with hot pink, lime green, and red shadow all in the same week.

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Two Cosmetics in Luxe, Starlooks in Cuty Peach;  _Bronzer_: Pixi in Subtly Suntouched.

*Lips*: Ulta Lip Crayon in American Girl, Lipstick Queen in Medieval, and Mirenesse Lip Pencil in Glossy Kiss (yes, the bright orange-y one. Must start using more of my bold makeup, and since I'm wimping out on eyeshadow this week, trying to step it up with lips!)

*Other:*   Using a L'Oreal test foundation this week, and not thrilled with having to run around with an orange-y face.  Using lots of light powder, and not much bronzer.  The test ends on Friday, and I'll be very happy to return to my regular super-pale makeup!   I will be tossing this bottle - I'm not fond of the formula, and it's way too dark even for summer.  Hoping for a good compensation, though!


----------



## page5 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm adding the following products this week:

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution - deluxe sample that I'll use until done to determine if it works for me

Jane Iredale Lip Drink

Balm Jovi palette for eyes/cheeks/lips - should be interesting

foil packet: Dr. Haushka almond body lotion

Perfume: Gucci Guilty

@magicalmom - I'm using that foundation this week too and trying to lighten the shade with white powder too. I don't mind the formula and there are some things I like about the foundation. I thought this study was interesting in that they told us how to apply the foundation. The last foundation study I did instructed to apply as I would normally.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm adding the following products this week:

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution - deluxe sample that I'll use until done to determine if it works for me

Jane Iredale Lip Drink

Balm Jovi palette for eyes/cheeks/lips - should be interesting

@magicalmom - I'm using that foundation this week too and trying to lighten the shade with white powder too. I don't mind the formula and there are some things I like about the foundation. I thought this study was interesting in that they told us how to apply the foundation. The last foundation study I did instructed to apply as I would normally.

Glad to know I'm not the only Oompa-Loompa running around this week!  




 Haha!  I hope you're having better luck than me, I still look like I went bat-poo crazy with the bronzer.  I agree on the application method, between that and the consistency of the product, I end up making a huge mess.  Ah well, the things we do for compensations!  Honestly, I'm just so thrilled to get the chance to test something!  I've only ever had one compensated survey, and actually getting a test product makes me feel all cool and science-lab-ish.


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Items used every week:*

Naked 3 Palette ( I LOOOOOOVE this palette!)

Avon Smooth Minerals foundation in shell, bronzer and translucent glow (same as mineral veil)

Avon Smooth Minerals blush in Blushing Mauve

UD Anti Aging eye primer

Avon glimmer sticks eyeliner in Cosmic Brown

*Additional items I'm using this week:*

Lancome Le Base Pro face primer sample (I finally finished the Porefessional sample)

Avon True Color eyeshadow quad in Sandy Corals

Avon Ultra Color Rich lipstick in Sheer Raspberry Ice

Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Toasted Rose

Flower Beauty cream blush in Primrose &amp; Proper

Covergirl Super Thick mascara &amp; Avon Super Drama mascara


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just picked up Elegant Azalea and so far I like it. I think it might have successfully killed the lemming I'd been having for a MUFE HD creme blush ever since a Sephora sales person tried one on me while we were trying to find a foundation match. I'd been scared of cream blushes for some reason, thinking they would be too much, but I like how subtle you can make them. For almost $20 less, I think this is definitely worth trying out. I'll see how it goes the rest of the week. 
I've adored cream blushes since the first Stila convertible color I tried, my dry skin looks so much better when I use them.  So I was also majorly crushing on that MUFE blush as well as some Chanel ones but I'm hoping these FLOWER ones kill that desire for a bit b/c that cheaper price tag is much easier to swallow.  I hope it works out well for you, I'll be sure to update my thoughts as I use it again this week.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

Tomorrow, I'll use my GCC This Isn't a Democracy set, most likely You Best Pray I'm Dead and Stay in the House, Carl because it's green-on-the-lid-brown-in-the-crease time of the year for me.  I'll be using that set on Mondays through the end of March since that's when I watch _The Walking Dead_, and then it will go back into storage until S5 starts up in the fall.  The rest of the week, for the things that I change up:


Eyeshadow -- GDE Shamrock and Morocco (with Dark Heart Designs' Centaur's Wisdom on the browbone)
Eyeliner -- UD Naked 3 double-ended pencil
Blush -- Starlooks HD fluid blush in Cheeky Luscious

I think I wore these last week as well, but this is a week of anticipatory freaking out (I have oral surgery Friday.  It's relatively minor, but, still, when you hear the phrase "bone loss," I think anxiety is allowed), so I'm going with these again because I'm comfortable with them, and I need comfort makeup this week.  AND THEN there's the time change, which is kicking my ass in a way that doesn't even make sense considering the way it changed this time around.  I'm already sick of this week, and it hasn't even started!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the idea of "comfort makeup"!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 11, 2014)

Missed the first two work days because sleep just hasn't been happening for me. I'll make a list, but I'm not really sure I'll even use it all.

Progress: Chucking The Body Shop Tea Tree Pore Minimizer! I shouldn't keep using this wretched thing if it's doing nothing. I'm sick of dealing with it and the idea of it possibly having negative effects on my skin makes me hate it even more.

*Foundation:* Kate Gel BB Cream in OC-D

*Primer: *BP Cream from Memebox #2

*Concealer:* Benefit Fake Up from BB

*Blush:* Wet n Wild Color Icon in Mellow Wine

*Setting Powder:* Milani Multitasker in Tan

*Eyeshadow:* Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe

*Highlighter:* Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight

*Mascara:* Covergirl Lashblast Waterproof


----------



## Rebecca34 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been using different things this week but haven't had a chance to post here yet.  I guess since it's Wednesday I should go ahead and list what I'm using.

*Eyeshadows:*  Wet N Wild Nutty and Brule, a few random sample baggies of eye color from Meow Cosmetics

*Eyeliners:*  UD Perversion, Tarte Deep Amythyst and Sunstone Bronze

*Blush: *Tarte Blissful

*Lips:  *Pacifica Sugared Fig, Burt's Bees Gloss in Evening Glow, Revlon Lipstick in Smoky Rose

I've mentioned this at some point but I use the same powder, bronzer, and brow pencil everyday.  I use whatever mascara I have open at the time and I alternate between two foundations depending on my skin, the weather, etc.


----------



## page5 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm adding the following products this week:

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution - deluxe sample that I'll use until done to determine if it works for me

Jane Iredale Lip Drink

Balm Jovi palette for eyes/cheeks/lips - should be interesting

foil packet: Dr. Haushka almond body lotion

Perfume: Gucci Guilty  

I'm about half way through the Kiehl's sample - so far no difference in my skin that I'm seeing 

The Jane Iredale lip drink is okay, I think it feels heavy on so I wouldn't purchase full size

Balm Jovi - I want to love this palette but I don't. I'm not fond of the powder cheek color, the one cheek/lip tint is okay for blush but the other one is really red and too bright and neither work as lip products (too dry) unless I want to add some lip balm to them. the eyeshadows are okay but I don't think they blend very well. I had to work with them a lot more than the shadows in some of my other palettes which added too much time to my before work morning routine. It's an okay palette but after using it for awhile I would not purchase it again.

The almond body lotion was moisturizing but I didn't care for the scent

LOVE the Gucci Guilty fragrance. I think I'll buy it at some point.


----------



## eucala08 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Balm Jovi - I want to love this palette but I don't. I'm not fond of the powder cheek color, the one cheek/lip tint is okay for blush but the other one is really red and too bright and neither work as lip products (too dry) unless I want to add some lip balm to them. the eyeshadows are okay but I don't think they blend very well. I had to work with them a lot more than the shadows in some of my other palettes which added too much time to my before work morning routine. It's an okay palette but after using it for awhile I would not purchase it again.
I don't like the cheek/lip tints as lip products either. They're the driest lip products that I have ever had. I haven't used them much as cheek tints; I guess since I hate them so much on the lips, I just don't use them on the cheeks for some reason.Basically that bottom part gets no love. But, I like the rest of the palette a lot though.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

Oof.  I was hoping that the March GDE OTM -- Kawaii -- would be a fun, springy color, and boy howdy, is it ever!  Color of my dreams.  I've already figured out next week's plan:


Eyes -- GDE Kawaii and Bearded Lady (I seem to go with bright shimmery color on the lid and dark brown in the crease lately.  Fast, easy, versatile since you can use pretty much *any* bright metallic color on the lid with this approach, and I get my bright happy metallic color while not looking *completely* out of place at the office).  *ETA*:  dreamboat. (last March's OTM) and Longing for Spring (this March's GWP) since they're both March colors.  And I'm leaving the cream version of Heedless Heart in there just because.  I also have samples of two of the shades from the upcoming Spring Fling collection, but I'm thinking those might go into the swap stash since I *will* be buying these when they go on sale in less than a week.  I see no reason to test them now if I know I'm going to be buying them anyway, especially since i have this gorgeous aqua blue shimmer to contend with this week!
Eyeliner -- UD Naked3 double-ended liner (I might dig out all of my shimmery brown liners and see if there's a different one that I prefer with Kawaii, but as of now, I'll plan for the UD N3 pencil)  *ETA:* Change of plans!  UD West.  I kind of think that Mushroom would be better, but I don't *have* Mushroom, and I'm working on not buying any more eyeliner until the end of the year, so I'll go with West.
Base -- Starlooks cream shadow in Hologram (and Foil Me on the lid only)
Browbone highlighter -- Dark Heart Designs Centaur's Wisdom.  *ETA*: GDE My Girl.  I'm not sure I'll like CW with Kawaii enough to stick with it all week, but I think My Girl will be fantastic with it!
Blush -- Starlooks cream blush in Bellini, HD fluid blush in Cheeky Luscious depending on my mood
Lips -- Starlooks Tipsy under BFF to get out the door.  Once at work, alternate between GDE HydraGlaze in Sailor's Delight and Starlooks Beaux Tendergloss
*ETA* Non-eye highlighter -- GDE My Girl.

Edited due to slight change in plans!  I went through the rotation box and pulled out even the highlighter samples and brushes I won't need, but I realized there were certain things in there that I did want to leave in there.  And Monday will still be GDE This Isn't a Democracy because there are still a few episodes left in the season


----------



## EllaK (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to post my picks for the week yet, so here they are.

*Foundation: * YSL Teint Eclat

*Eyeshadow:*  Too Faced Natural At Night palette, Urban Decay YDK single eyeshadow for hectic days when I had to wake up at 5am and could not keep my eyes open long enough to apply more than one eyeshadow lol (happened twice).

*Blush:*  Tarte Dollface

*Bronzer*: NARS Laguna

*Powder*:  MUFE Pro Finish

*Lipstick:* Estee Lauder Impulsive, Potent, Desirable.

*Lipgloss:* Buxom Pink Lady, Buxom Destiny, Buxom Sandy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Usually I don't post til Sunday evening, but I'm doing this early because OMG SO EXCITED - decided to pull out all of my samples/deluxe samples/full sizes and do a BENEFIT WEEK!  All the items in the gray box have been shelved this week, and I will be using All New Things! (except for They're Real Mascara, that was already open and in rotation)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  *PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS*:

*Face*:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder (I can see more pan each week!), Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.  ALL used up this week! I'll be coming back with all new face stuff next week!

*Eyes*: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

*Cheeks*:  Pixi Bronzer

*Others*: Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes, _Perfumes_: Prada Infusion d'Iris perfume vial, Especially Escada (loving this one!) (FINISHED!) and Katy Perry's Killer Queen (to me, smells too much like CK's Euphoria, but I will use it up)

*Skincare*:  Sanitas Moisture Mist and Vita-Rich Serum in the morning, Violet Oasis 100% Argan Oil at night 

Items added this week:

*Face*:  _Primer_:  The Porefessional (one foil peelie), Stay Don't Stray (One foil bubble sample that will probably last 2-3 uses). _ BB Cream_:  Big Easy in Light (one sample tube).  _Powder_:  Porefessional Agent Zero Shine (2 deluxe sample packets)

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  the dark shade of shadow from Peek-a-Bright-Eyes  _Shadows_:  Peek-A-Bright Eyes, and Creaseless Cream shadow in Bikini-Tini. _Mascara_:  They're Real

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Hervana (full-size);  _Bronzer_: none.  Will use Pixi if I really need it.

*Lips*: Benetint and Sugarbomb gloss (both deluxe sample sizes)

*Other:*   Will be experimenting with Girl Meets Pearl and Watt's Up as highlighters.  I may bring in other makeup as needed - if I want a black liner, for example, I'll use KVD's rather than going out and buying more Benefit makeup.  Also, if I run out of any of the face makeup, which is entirely possible, I'll bring in some new stuff. 

Oh yes and perfumes!  Will be alternating between Laugh With Me Lee-Lee (for daytime) and Under My Spell Noelle (night)


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2014)

@meaganola how was the oral surgery? Hope you are recovering well!

Picks for This week:

Primer: From the Lab (face),  UDPP (eyes) Foundation: Skin 79  and other Samples Concealer: LMDB Peau Visage Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: Josie Maran Illuminator Blush: Be A Bombshell Color Stick in Sunset Eye Shadow: LMDB Kaleidoscope Chauvet Pont D'Arc Eye Liner: UD Mars &amp; Smoke, Clinique Intense Chocolate Lip Color: KVD Lolita, OCC Lip Tar Strumpet,YSL Glossy Stain Rebel Nudes Samples Nail Polish: Color Club Wild Cactus, SOPI Ruby Without a Cause, The New Black Typeography Set, Deborah Lippmann Forget You Perfume: DKNY Be Golden Delicious,  Harvey Prince Hello &amp; Katy Perry Killer Queen sample Same as always: Fibre Lash Extend (Until 4/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Items used every week:*

Naked 3 Palette ( I LOOOOOOVE this palette!)

Avon Smooth Minerals foundation in shell, bronzer and translucent glow (same as mineral veil)

Avon Smooth Minerals blush in Blushing Mauve

UD Anti Aging eye primer

*Additional items I will be using this week:*

UD Dual ended eyeliner for Naked 3

Buxom Lash mascara (sample size)

Buxom Lipgloss in Dolly

Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Toasted Rose

Covergirl Cheekers in Snow Plum for highlighter

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Yogurt as an e/s base


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

@jesemiaud  Oh!  Thank you for asking!  So far, so good, at least as far as ouchies go.  I made the mistake of asking how big the cyst they removed was.

My expectation:  The size of an unpopped popcorn kernel or maybe the size of a pea.  The reality:  A *walnut*.  I had no clue there was that much room available for something like that to exist.  No wonder it was so uncomfortable!  It had to compete for space with my sinuses during allergy season!
The swelling wasn't bad last night, but it's horrible now -- all the way up to my eye, but only the left side of my face.  I look really bizarre because the two halves of my face look like ever so slightly different faces smashed together.  No makeup for me -- not even tinted lip balm -- until this is over!  Tube lip balm is weird to deal with even if it's colorless.  Thank goodness for this TokyoMilk lip balm my Secret Santa gave me.  The swollen area is still numb, but from what I've read, this is typical of this particular procedure, especially considering the insane amounts of anesthetic the doc had to use on me.  *So* glad I scheduled this for a Friday so I can just stay home and eat mashed potatoes and ice cream in my pajamas (read:  yoga pants and t-shirts) all weekend!

(One thing that helped yesterday:  A whole lot of incoming packages!  My Birchbox, GDE OTM, tax refund, and secret leprechaun swap from another forum were all waiting for me when I got home.  And one of the items in the swap package was a copy of a slightly obscure Janeane Garafalo movie I've wanted to get of a copy of since it came out in the late '90s.  I have *no clue* how the person who sent it to me just happened to manage to pick a movie I've been wanting for longer than most high schoolers have been alive since I don't think I've ever mentioned my love for that movie on any public forum.)


----------



## BSquared (Mar 16, 2014)

For the week: Primer: porefessional Eye primer: too faced shadow insurance Foundation: use up a sample of Laura mercier tinted moisturizer, then when/if that's gone boscia bb cream foils Powder: covergirl loose powder Eyeshadow: naked 2 Liner: sephora brand liners in black and brown Mascara: benefit bad gal lash, buxom on the bottom (this is getting tossed this week even if it's not gone) Concealer: nars radiant creamy concealer Bronzer:NYC sunny Blush: elf twinkle pink Highlighter: Josie maran Argan illuminator Lips: whatever strikes my fancy. I don't feel like picking this week. For sure finish up the Nivea Chapstick in my purse though. Perfume: Gucci flora mandarin version or whatever it's called


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2014)

Change in blush plans:  NARS Orgasm and Starlooks Cuty Peach.  And *cry* almost definitely no bb cream to even out my skintone.  I just tried a new cream blush to see whether it would work with the eyeshadow I'll be wearing this week, and it turns out that my face is still too tender for that!  This is an extra bummer because the swelling is making the left side of my face redder than the right, so bare skin looks Not Good.  At least I can still wear eyeshadow.  And maybe eyeliner, too.  Or maybe just shadow as liner.  My left eye is also so swollen I can barely see out of it, so I'm not sure how eyeliner is going to go, but brushes are much easier on tender skin than brushes, so at least I have that alternative to work with, even if my eye is so swollen that you can't even see the bottom liner.  And the worst part:  No lip color unless the numbness is gone tomorrow.  Lip color on numb lips goes horribly wrong for me *every* *single* *time*.

Ugh.  Not looking forward to this week.  I've been watching the first two seasons of _Ru Paul's Drag Race_ this weekend, and I want to use ALL OF THE MAKEUP now.  Maybe it's a good thing I'm going to be very restricted on what I can wear.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 16, 2014)

Tarte clean slate flawless primer Revlon colorstay makeup foundation benefit lemon aid benefit fakeup lorac porefection powder tarte Amazonian clay bronzer- park avenue princess benefit high beam benefit posietint loreal magic souffle blush urban decay primer potion Avon brow pencil benefit gimme brow benefit eye bright pencil lorac front of the line pro liquid liner black covergirl liquiline blast eyeliner brown Sonia kashuk eyeliner-black amber lorac multiplex 3d mascara Revlon satin eyeshadow-nude slip lorac ooh la lace eyeshadow palette too faced lip insurance primer Jane iredale just kissed lip stain-forever pink covergirl gloss balm-not sure of the shade Victoria's secret color lust lip lacquer Victoria's secret bombshell perfume sample, then whatever I want


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jesemiaud  Oh!  Thank you for asking!  So far, so good, at least as far as ouchies go.  I made the mistake of asking how big the cyst they removed was.

My expectation:  The size of an unpopped popcorn kernel or maybe the size of a pea.  The reality:  A *walnut*.  I had no clue there was that much room available for something like that to exist.  No wonder it was so uncomfortable!  It had to compete for space with my sinuses during allergy season!
The swelling wasn't bad last night, but it's horrible now -- all the way up to my eye, but only the left side of my face.  I look really bizarre because the two halves of my face look like ever so slightly different faces smashed together.  No makeup for me -- not even tinted lip balm -- until this is over!  Tube lip balm is weird to deal with even if it's colorless.  Thank goodness for this TokyoMilk lip balm my Secret Santa gave me.  The swollen area is still numb, but from what I've read, this is typical of this particular procedure, especially considering the insane amounts of anesthetic the doc had to use on me.  *So* glad I scheduled this for a Friday so I can just stay home and eat mashed potatoes and ice cream in my pajamas (read:  yoga pants and t-shirts) all weekend!

(One thing that helped yesterday:  A whole lot of incoming packages!  My Birchbox, GDE OTM, tax refund, and secret leprechaun swap from another forum were all waiting for me when I got home.  And one of the items in the swap package was a copy of a slightly obscure Janeane Garafalo movie I've wanted to get of a copy of since it came out in the late '90s.  I have *no clue* how the person who sent it to me just happened to manage to pick a movie I've been wanting for longer than most high schoolers have been alive since I don't think I've ever mentioned my love for that movie on any public forum.)

I'm glad that you are recovering well...I hope the swelling goes down quickly!


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon meaganola!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure what I'll do this week, but I think I'll ... try to keep the makeup minimal. Like, maybe just concealer, brows, and eyeliner.

I feel like my skin has been acting up, so I don't want anything caked on it, plus, it's been dry, so I would like to moisturize it throughout the day.

Also, my lashes have been falling out, so I want to hold off on the mascara.

I'm focusing on skincare this week.

Just did my nails full-out! Butter London Basecoat, Zoya Odette, and Butter London Hardwear topcoat. Yay!

I'm still not done with my perfume, or my conditioner, but I did finish up a few items that I'll post at the end of March!! YAY!

Now, to go get a  shower real quick before bed!


----------



## page5 (Mar 17, 2014)

This week is my use it up week - I have several items that are nearly finished and I want to concentrate on using them up. 

ELF blush in Blushing Rose 

EO lotion in lemon vebena

UD liner in desperation (cry . . . I love this but I have others that are similar and I hope I like them as much.)

theBalm coconut milk cleansing face cream

Lancome day moisturizer

next week I'll play with my sub loot


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just realized I haven't posted my picks on here in a couple of weeks, but I am going to have soo many empties this month!  It's awesome to see how great everyone is doing; keep it up!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 19, 2014)

I abanoned my foundations plans this week. I started on Retin-A 2 weeks ago and OMG the PURGE my skin is doing right now...at least I hope that's what it is and it goes away soon.




 But at any rate, tinted moisturizer is just NOT going to cut it this week, so using tarte foundation instead.


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I abanoned my foundations plans this week. I started on Retin-A 2 weeks agoÂ and OMG the PURGE my skin is doing right now...at least I hope that's what it is and it goes away soon. :icon_frow Â But at any rate, tinted moisturizer is just NOT going to cut it this week, so using tarte foundation instead.


 In a few weeks your skin should start looking nice. For at least 3 wks or so my face broke out &amp; my skin was soooo red &amp; sore.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In a few weeks your skin should start looking nice. For at least 3 wks or so my face broke out &amp; my skin was soooo red &amp; sore.
 Yeah im hoping it'll switch soon. I got it because my skin has been nuts since going off birth control and was hoping it would help. I'm still breaking out like crazy on my chin and my nose is a little peely but I will say my minor forehead wrinkle seems to be looking a little better already. Going to stick it out though!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 19, 2014)

Yikes! I'm terrified of the rx-dosage retinols.

I love retinol, but the thought of being red and painful, even for just a few weeks, just terrifies me!

However, that being said, I need to find myself a better retinol serum for nights. I loved Neutrogena's Intensive Wrinkle serum, and they apparently have a really good one for daytime too, but I need my skincare to not be tested on animals, so I can't buy Neutrogena.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo!

So, I'm using Paula's Choice right now, but it's so chock full of silicone that my skin isn't happy, and it's hard to layer products with the silicone.

Eugh!

But today, I did what I planned, except I caved and added mascara since I had some meetings. But I re-applied my moisturizer and SPF at noon, so yay me! I'm so proud!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 19, 2014)

It's truly been the weirdest experience for me. My face isn't red at all and the only place I'm peeling is the bottom of my nose (I have been regliously using moisturizer after putting it on though), and if I have a pimple, it dries it out literally overnight...but then a new one pops up in it's place. Oddest thing I've ever experienced. Well, at least it helps me with not buying skin care since I don't want to mix anything too crazy with it. Pretty much down to just the retinol, moisturizer, and eye cream.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 19, 2014)

Whoops, busy week at work.  Forgot to post my selections for this week.

Wk 3/16/14

Face Primer â€“Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Control (deluxe sample) &amp; Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur (sample)

Foundation â€“ Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St. Moritz (foil) &amp; Shiseido Sheer &amp; Perfect Foundation Natural Deep Ochre

Blush â€“ Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hr Blush in Dollface (card) &amp; Trish McEvoy Blush in Easy Going  

Highlighter â€“Benefit Wattâ€™s Up Highlighter (deluxe sample)

Eyeshadow â€“Sephora Collection Microsmooth Baked Eyeshadow trio in Sunset

Eyeliner â€“ Urban Decay 24/7 Demolition &amp; Lancome Artliner Eyeliner Brown

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lipstick in Brooklyn

Perfumeâ€”Justin Bieber Girlfriend (sample) &amp; DKNY Be Delicious Intense (sample)

Nail polishâ€”Essie Chinchilly

            

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't really been wearing makeup most days...the giant "slump" I've been in. But to celebrate the first day of spring today I did a full face! so here's my items for today and possibly tomorrow:

Fndt: smashbox bb cream + revlon colorstay mixed
powder: mac studio fix powder+
eyes: naked palette (creep, toasted, sin)
eyeliner: rimmel scandaleyes in brown
brows: mac coquette, nyx confession
mascara: nothing - my eyes have been rather sensitive lately
blush: mac prism

highlighter: W&amp;W reserve your cabana

Bronzer: too faced chocolate soleil brozer in medium/deep
lips: revlon lip butter in pink truffle... this &amp;*^&amp;^ing thing refuses to be done.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*lips: revlon lip butter in pink truffle... this &amp;*^&amp;^ing thing refuses to be done. *

Haha I hear you! I just "finished" a Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal, but I can see a whole bunch of product in the base, and I just. can't. throw it. away.

Good luck finishing the lip butter!  Is it something you're going to repurchase? (I just looked up swatches and it's a gorgeous color!)


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I hear you! I just "finished" a Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal, but I can see a whole bunch of product in the base, and I just. can't. throw it. away.

Good luck finishing the lip butter!  Is it something you're going to repurchase? (I just looked up swatches and it's a gorgeous color!)
Isn't it funny?! especially because there's like nearly as much product in the base/bottom of the tube as there is on a brand new tube. And I hate throwing them away knowing that I can still get in there. I think once I hit base I'll probably depot the rest into an itty bitty 3g container so I can use up the rest.

And yes! It's definitely my MLBB shade, and I've been wearing it at work constantly, perfect for those "I'm too lazy to put on lipstick but I still want something" days.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Haha I hear you! I just "finished" a Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal, but I can see a whole bunch of product in the base, and I just. can't. throw it. away. Good luck finishing the lip butter! Â Is it something you're going to repurchase? (I just looked up swatches and it's a gorgeous color!)





> Isn't it funny?! especially because there's like nearly as much product in the base/bottom of the tube as there is on a brand new tube. And I hate throwing them away knowing that I can still get in there. I think once I hit base I'll probably depot the rest into an itty bitty 3g container so I can use up the rest. And yes! It's definitely my MLBB shade, and I've been wearing it at work constantly, perfect for those "I'm too lazy to put on lipstick but I still want something" days.Â


I deported my Sugar into a little Sephora sample pot and still had product to use for the next few weeks.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I deported my Sugar into a little Sephora sample pot and still had product to use for the next few weeks.
Yep! 

That's why every time I see a youtube video going "I'M DONE!" on a lipstick or something when they hit the base, I'm like "NOOO THERE'S STILL A LOT THERE!" especially those ladies who say it's their favorite lip product and its been discontinued or something.

I hate being wasteful.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha my people!  You all understand my not-wasting beautiful lippies!  For now, I'm using my (clean) fingernail to dig some out of the base, but I'll definitely have to de-pot it soon.

And @jaylilee I may have to pick one of those up!  The Fresh Sugar in Petal is an amazing MLBB shade, but I got it as a freebie in one of the Sephora deluxe sample bags over the holidays and there's NO WAY my cheap self will be paying that much for a full size.  Revlon is much more budget-friendly!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha my people!  You all understand my not-wasting beautiful lippies!  For now, I'm using my (clean) fingernail to dig some out of the base, but I'll definitely have to de-pot it soon.

And @jaylilee I may have to pick one of those up!  The Fresh Sugar in Petal is an amazing MLBB shade, but I got it as a freebie in one of the Sephora deluxe sample bags over the holidays and there's NO WAY my cheap self will be paying that much for a full size.  Revlon is much more budget-friendly!
Truly, my people!  My husband always laughs at me--especially since I've got boxes of new lippies just waiting to be used.  For the Fresh tubes, I don't bother to de-pot but I carry around a retractable lip brush for application until it's gone gone gone.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Truly, my people!  My husband always laughs at me--especially since I've got boxes of new lippies just waiting to be used.  For the Fresh tubes, I don't bother to de-pot but I carry around a retractable lip brush for application until it's gone gone gone.
What is this retractable lip brush you speak of?! I need to look into one of those.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha my people!  You all understand my not-wasting beautiful lippies!  For now, I'm using my (clean) fingernail to dig some out of the base, but I'll definitely have to de-pot it soon.

And @jaylilee I may have to pick one of those up!  The Fresh Sugar in Petal is an amazing MLBB shade, but I got it as a freebie in one of the Sephora deluxe sample bags over the holidays and there's NO WAY my cheap self will be paying that much for a full size.  Revlon is much more budget-friendly!
Petal seems close to Pink Truffle from what I'm seeing of swatches. I was surprised how freaking expensive those Fresh Sugar things are!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is this retractable lip brush you speak of?! I need to look into one of those.
It's this (photo from www.makeup4all.com).  Mine isn't as fancy and is from the drugstore.  I think it cost about $5.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's this (photo from www.makeup4all.com).  Mine isn't as fancy and is from the drugstore.  I think it cost about $5.  





Oh my goodness! that looks fantastic. I have seen the japonesque line at ulta...might check in to see if I can find one.


----------



## missionista (Mar 22, 2014)

I've never seen a retractable lip brush before, what a genius idea!  WANT!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I hear you! I just "finished" a Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal, but I can see a whole bunch of product in the base, and I just. can't. throw it. away.

Good luck finishing the lip butter!  Is it something you're going to repurchase? (I just looked up swatches and it's a gorgeous color!)
Isn't it funny?! especially because there's like nearly as much product in the base/bottom of the tube as there is on a brand new tube. And I hate throwing them away knowing that I can still get in there. I think once I hit base I'll probably depot the rest into an itty bitty 3g container so I can use up the rest.

And yes! It's definitely my MLBB shade, and I've been wearing it at work constantly, perfect for those "I'm too lazy to put on lipstick but I still want something" days. 



Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha I hear you! I just "finished" a Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal, but I can see a whole bunch of product in the base, and I just. can't. throw it. away.

Good luck finishing the lip butter!  Is it something you're going to repurchase? (I just looked up swatches and it's a gorgeous color!)
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Isn't it funny?! especially because there's like nearly as much product in the base/bottom of the tube as there is on a brand new tube. And I hate throwing them away knowing that I can still get in there. I think once I hit base I'll probably depot the rest into an itty bitty 3g container so I can use up the rest.

And yes! It's definitely my MLBB shade, and I've been wearing it at work constantly, perfect for those "I'm too lazy to put on lipstick but I still want something" days. 
I deported my Sugar into a little Sephora sample pot and still had product to use for the next few weeks. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha my people!  You all understand my not-wasting beautiful lippies!  For now, I'm using my (clean) fingernail to dig some out of the base, but I'll definitely have to de-pot it soon.

And @jaylilee I may have to pick one of those up!  The Fresh Sugar in Petal is an amazing MLBB shade, but I got it as a freebie in one of the Sephora deluxe sample bags over the holidays and there's NO WAY my cheap self will be paying that much for a full size.  Revlon is much more budget-friendly!


Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha my people!  You all understand my not-wasting beautiful lippies!  For now, I'm using my (clean) fingernail to dig some out of the base, but I'll definitely have to de-pot it soon.

And @jaylilee I may have to pick one of those up!  The Fresh Sugar in Petal is an amazing MLBB shade, but I got it as a freebie in one of the Sephora deluxe sample bags over the holidays and there's NO WAY my cheap self will be paying that much for a full size.  Revlon is much more budget-friendly!
Truly, my people!  My husband always laughs at me--especially since I've got boxes of new lippies just waiting to be used.  For the Fresh tubes, I don't bother to de-pot but I carry around a retractable lip brush for application until it's gone gone gone.


I use a retractable lip brush as well (bought it from Sephora for ~$5 a year ago) - there's probably about a centimeter of product in the base of the Fresh tubes!

This is a Fresh rose lip treatment that I'm trying to use up (probably 10-20 applications left):


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: From the L[SIZE=inherit]ab (face)-I'm just going to keep using this one until it's gone. I feel like I'm so close!  UDPP (eyes)[/SIZE]

Foundation: Skin 79 Samples and then from Weds on: L'Oreal test Face Makeup #276 Concealer: Benefit Fake Up Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: NARS Illuminator Orgasm Blush: The Balm Instain Swiss Dot Eye Shadow: Stila in the Light Palette Eye Liner: UD Ultraviolet &amp; Twice Baked, Clinique Intense Gray Lip Color: Aveda Blushed Honey, Bite Musk &amp; YSL Rebel Nudes samples Nail Polish: Square Hue Arc de Triomphe, Champs Elysees, &amp; Notre Dame &amp; Ulta Pinata-Yada-Yada Perfume: Elizabeth James Nirvana White &amp; Black, Bill Blass Nude 
Same as always: Fibre Lash Extend (Until 4/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## page5 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week is my use it up week - I have several items that are nearly finished and I want to concentrate on using them up.

ELF blush in Blushing Rose

EO lotion in lemon vebena

UD liner in desperation (cry . . . I love this but I have others that are similar and I hope I like them as much.)

theBalm coconut milk cleansing face cream

Lancome day moisturizer

next week I'll play with my sub loot 

This week I'm carrying over what I didn't finish up last week and adding a couple more products

ELF blush in blushing rose

UD liner in demolition

thebalm cleanser

Jergens BB Body

Inika green lagoon liner

Maybelline super stay lippie in very cranberry

foil packet: LMDB moisturizer


----------



## BSquared (Mar 23, 2014)

For the week.....not changing too much this week! Primer: porefessional Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay 12 hour (my skin is finally sort of getting a little better so this is hopefully the last week of this before I can switch to something lighter. Not that I don't like it, I just need variety!) Concealer: nars radiant creamy concealer Powder: covergirl loose powder (making good progress on this) Eye primer: shadow insurance Eyeshadow: bh galaxy chic, will pull mattes from wherever depending on what color combo I'm going for Liner: Rimmel scandaleyes in nude, sephora waterproof liner in brown and black Bronzer: too faced sun bunny---I think I might be close to pan on this! Blush: elf twinkle pink. Want this gone too. Highlighter: Mary louminizer Mascara: benefit they're real, covergirl clump crusher Lips: maybelline color whisper in lust for blush (should be done this week!), WnW fergie daily, nyx butter glosses. Perfume: finish up the Gucci I didn't finish last week, then onto juicy la la.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got a short week (Monday through Wednesday at work, Thursday off to clean and prep for Emerald City Comic Con, and then THE CON!), so I'm just going to use last week's plan for Tuesday and Wednesday (although it's not mentioned here, Monday will be GCC This Isn't a Democracy. After next Monday, it will go back in storage until next season starts!).

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Eyes -- GDE Kawaii and Bearded Lady (I seem to go with bright shimmery color on the lid and dark brown in the crease lately.  Fast, easy, versatile since you can use pretty much *any* bright metallic color on the lid with this approach, and I get my bright happy metallic color while not looking *completely* out of place at the office).
Eyeliner -- UD West.  I kind of think that Mushroom would be better, but I don't *have* Mushroom, and I'm working on not buying any more eyeliner until the end of the year, so I'll go with West.
Base -- Starlooks cream shadow in Hologram (and Foil Me on the lid only)
Browbone highlighter -- Dark Heart Designs Centaur's Wisdom.
Blush -- Starlooks cream blush in Bellini
Lips -- Starlooks Tipsy under BFF to get out the door.  Once at work, alternate between GDE HydraGlaze in Sailor's Delight and Starlooks Beaux Tendergloss
*ETA* Non-eye highlighter -- GDE My Girl.
 ; Ugh. I have somehow managed to get an html editor, so I have all of the pointy brackets and "li" and "/div" crap when I quote. I've done my best to clean that up. *And* I've lost my editing buttons! List mode, bold type, strikethroughs -- all gone. I've tried changing my editor multiple times, but it doesn't work. Any ideas on fixing this?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quick review of all the Benefit items I used this week, then I'm heading to Makeup Storage Central (a few shelves in my closet) to swap out choices for the week!
 
*Face*:  _Primer_:  The Porefessional (one foil peelie): Forgot how much I like this primer, makes my skin feel so soft, and it's a great base for my makeup!  Adding it to the shortlist for my HG primer

Stay Don't Stray (One foil bubble sample that will probably last 2-3 uses):  Did NOT like. Texture was odd, left my face feeling greasy, and did NOT keep makeup on for 15 hours!

_BB Cream_:  Big Easy in Light (one sample tube):  Surprisingly liked, but not HG.  No "powdery" finish for me, my face was shiny after a few hours.  But the color is a great match and it "feels" more like an actual BB cream than any other American "BB Cream" (*coughtintedmoisturizercough*)

_Powder_:  Porefessional Agent Zero Shine (2 deluxe sample packets):  Again, OK, but not HG.  The mini brush was AWFUL.  Applied once using this brush and almost gave up on the powder, but used a regular kabuki to apply the next day and worked much better. Would not purchase

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  the dark shade of shadow from Peek-a-Bright-Eyes  _Shadows_:  Peek-A-Bright Eyes, and Creaseless Cream shadow in Bikini-Tini. - Peek A Bright Eyes is on its second strike with me.  Wasn't impressed the first time, and was barely better the second.  I used the "highlighter" cream shade as a base this time, which made the shadows "stick" better.  But I still ended up with a ton of shadow UNDERNEATH my eyes every. single. time.  Not just fallout while applying, but a few hours later.  Yikes!  The Bikini-Tini was OK, but I still prefer the Maybelline shadow pots. I'm putting Peek-a-Bright-Eyes away and will try one more time over the summer.  If I'm still unimpressed, I'm chucking it.

_Mascara_:  They're Real:  my HG.  Now and always!

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Hervana (full-size);  LOVE IT. LOVE. IT.  I don't have any other blushes even near this purply-pink shade, and it's very pretty (and on-trend, with the orchid-y shade I got from it!).  The shimmer wasn't too noticeable, and this is totally my new favorite spring blush!

*Lips*: Benetint and Sugarbomb gloss (both deluxe sample sizes):  I'm just too clumsy for tints like Benetint and Staniac.  Sigh.  And Sugarbomb was OK, but nothing special.

*Other:*   Will be experimenting with Girl Meets Pearl and Watt's Up as highlighters:  Used Girl Meets Pearl once or twice, and DANG do I need practice with these!  Had to correct a shimmerbomb forehead one day with a bunch of mattifying powder.  I may save highlighters like this for more ethereal looks, not everyday.  Or watch a few million YouTube videos on these specific products before trying again.  Did not use Watt's Up, definitely want to check out some videos before trying.  But I absolutely blame user error (myself) for these issues, the products are so pretty and I WILL master them!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 23, 2014)

Not a whole lot of changes here.  It's going to be a busy week so I want it streamlined and easy.

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished: 

 

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Blemish Controlâ€”another winner! just like all the Smashbox primers 

Justin Bieber Girlfriend (sample)â€”it was ok. I just mostly felt like a dork wearing Justin Bieber perfume.

 

Wk 3/23/14

Face Primer â€“Sephora Perfecting Ultra-Smoothing Primer (foilâ€”using up) &amp; Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur (foil)

Foundation â€“ Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St. Moritz (foilâ€”using up) &amp; Shiseido Sheer &amp; Perfect Foundation Natural Deep Ochre

Blush â€“ Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hr Blush in Dollface (cardâ€”using up)

Highlighter â€“Benefit Wattâ€™s Up Highlighter (deluxe sample)

Eyeshadow â€“Sephora Collection Microsmooth Baked Eyeshadow trio in Sunset

Eyeliner â€“Mally Beauty Lash Illusion Lash Filler (just purchased this and want to try it out for tightlining)

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lipstick in Brooklyn (deluxe sampleâ€”using up)

Perfumeâ€”DKNY Be Delicious Intense (sample) &amp; Chloe Rollerball

Nail polishâ€”Essie Chinchilly

            

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm working on cleaning my apartment today, and I think I'm going to return to the Monday Club roots and pick some packets since I discovered a stash of them! (My editor buttons are gone, so I'll just use dashes instead.) -- bumble and bumble thickening shampoo &amp; conditioner -- Kiehl's vanilla &amp; cedarwood body cleanser (aka shower gel) -- Thymes Temple Tree Jasmine lotion The shampoo will last at least couple of days, but the conditioner, lotion, and shower gel will probably be one-use packets for me. I'm also going to use this little bottle of Moroccanoil with an expiration date of 7/13 as a deep conditioning pre-treatment and maybe as a conditioner/hair mask mix-in. It might seem like a waste to some people, but I've had it for probably a year and haven't used it, so I might as well do this and get *some* use out of it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  *PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS*:

*Face*:  CoverFX Mattifying Primer, The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder, Paula's Choice Barely There Sheer Matte Tint.  ALL used up!  Time for new stuff!

*Eyes*: UD Primer Potion,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo, UD's 24/7 Corrupt.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara.

*Cheeks*:  Pixi Bronzer

*Others*: Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes, _Perfumes_: Prada Infusion d'Iris perfume vial,  Katy Perry's Killer Queen

*Skincare*:  Sanitas Moisture Mist and Vita-Rich Serum in the morning, Violet Oasis 100% Argan Oil at night 

Items added this week:

*Face*:  _Primer_:  Suntegrity SPF30 Primer and Moisturizer*. (2 foils) Let's see how this one plays with face makeup! _ BB Cream_:  finishing up Big Easy in Light* (one sample tube), and using Missha when done with BE.  _Powder_:  E.L.F. SPF 45 Sunscreen Powder in Sheer* (part of me is tempted to put on the Suntegrity, Missha, and ELF and then go stand around in the sun for a few hours.  You know, for science.)

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  Sephora Crayon Jumbo 12 Hour in Purple Glitter  _Shadows_: Vice 2 Palette!  Busting this baby out for the first time!!! Can't wait to make all kinds of glorious looks!

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Hervana and Instain in Swiss Dot

*Lips*: UD 69, Starlooks in Polish, Mirabella in Posy, aaaaand NEW GLOSS!!!  Marvelous Moxie in Maverick. 

*Other:*   Items added this week that will be added to permanent rotation are noted with an asterisk (*).


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 23, 2014)

Tarte clean slate flawless primer Revlon colorstay foundation maybelline fit me powder Benefit erase paste Benefit high beam Benefit lemon aid neutrogena natural radiance bronzer Benefit posietint (almost gone! ) Loreal magic smooth souffle blush Benefit eye bright pencil Avon brow pencil Benefit gimme brow UD anti-aging primer potion Too faced lip insurance primer avon lip pencil in pink persuasion Laura mercier lip gloss in bare pink Revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip stila in the light and in the garden eyeshadow palette sample cards stila smudgesticks in Oscar fish, stargazer, and tetra Bobbi Brown everything mascara bareminerals clear radiance face color


----------



## EllaK (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't wear any makeup this week because I was not working. But here are my picks for this week:

*Foundation: * Tarte Amazonian clay foundation

*Eyeshadow: *Kat Von D Saint palette

*Blush:* NARS Super Orgasm

*Bronzer*: Tarte Park Avenue Princess

*Powder*:  MUFE Duo Mat, NARS Light Reflecting pressed powder

*Lipstick:* MAC Pink Plaid, UD Native, UD Naked, Bite Fig, Tarte Exposed

*Lipgloss:* YSL Gloss Volupte #202 Rose Jersey, #10 Or Rose, #20 Nude Carat, #3 Rose Fusion, #19 Rose Orfevre


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

Just coming in to say that I'd like to blame @jaylilee for the Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle that I bought today.  They had about 6 at Walmart... 3 of them had that little top "window" broken out, and two were swatched to hell.  There was only one that stood up to my scrutiny in the harsh flourescent lights.

Daggone People of Walmart.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just coming in to say that I'd like to blame @jaylilee for the Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle that I bought today.  They had about 6 at Walmart... 3 of them had that little top "window" broken out, and two were swatched to hell.  There was only one that stood up to my scrutiny in the harsh flourescent lights.

Daggone People of Walmart.
Who, me? Idunnowhatyouretalkingabout*cough* and -- People in walmart, srsly.

And enjoy! it's a gorgeous color.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 25, 2014)

Eyeshadow - BH Galaxy Chic Pallette and various GDE shadows as needed Eyeliner - Marc Jacobs Gel Crayon Eyeliner Lips - Benefit Posietint and Korres Cherry Lip Gloss Bronzer - Pixi Subtly Suntouched Blush - Nars Orgasm Highlighter - Benefit Watts Up Primer - Benefit That Gal Items that are in my permanent rotation until they get used up: Dr. Jart BB Cream; Korres Wild Rose Mineral Setting Powder; Diorshow Blackout Mascara; Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Items used every week:*

Naked 3 Palette ( I LOOOOOOVE this palette!)

Avon Smooth Minerals foundation in shell, bronzer and translucent glow (same as mineral veil)

Avon Smooth Minerals blush in Blushing Mauve

UD Anti Aging eye primer

*Additional items for this week:*

Avon Magix face primer

Benefit Hoola Bronzer

Avon Ideal Luminous blush in Classic Aura

mark touch and glow cubes highlighter

Naked 3 double ended eyeliner

Avon Glimmersticks eyeliner in Cosmic Brown

Avon AeroVolume mascara (its their brand new macara that I just got.  Can't wait to try it!)

Buxom lash mascara sample

Maybelline Color tattoo in Nude Pink

L'Oreal Color Riche l/s in Saucy Mauve

Avon Ultra Color l/s in Toasted Rose

Maybelline Color Sensational l/s in Warm Me Up

Benefit Gimme Brow 

Estee Lauder cream e/s in Chained


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 29, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer:From the Lab (face)-I'm just going to keep using this one until it's gone, should be this week,  NARS Pro-Prime (eyes) Foundation: L'Oreal test Face Makeup #276 until study ends and finish up samples Concealer: Josie Maran Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: Laura Mercier Compact Blush: Laura Mercier Compact Eye Shadow: Loreal Infallible  All Night blue, Urban Decay duo sin/mushroom, Nyx Sky Pink Pearl Eye Liner: UD Deep End &amp; Mars, LMDB Black Felt Tip Lip Color: YSL Rebel Nudes Gloss Samples &amp; DOLCE &amp; GABBANA Monica Voluptuous Lipstick Samples Nail Polish:  Julep Misti, Malala, &amp; Margot &amp; Sally Hansen Insta Dri Slick Slate Perfume: Atelier Cedrat Enivrant, Orange Sanguine &amp; Oolang Infini 
Same as always: Pur Big Blink Extreme Mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## page5 (Mar 29, 2014)

> This week I'm carrying over what I didn't finish up last week and adding a couple more products ELF blush in blushing rose UD liner in demolition thebalm cleanser Jergens BB Body Inika green lagoon liner Maybelline super stay lippie in very cranberry foil packet: LMDB moisturizer


 The UD liner is done, the product left is wobbling around in what's left of the pencil.




I'm sad about the inika liner. It just does not look good on me. Maybe I'll try layering it with another liner to get a more flattering shade. It is a firmer pencil than my other ones so I found I had to press harder than I normally do. I only tried the maybelline lippie twice. It was okay but I didn't plan my mornings well enough to allow for the 2 min dry time. My lipstick is usually a 2 sec application


----------



## BSquared (Mar 30, 2014)

For the week: Primer: porefessional, shadow insurance on the eyeballs Foundation: skin is finally breaking through this retin-a hurricane but I am DRY so this will be sample week. Use up Laura mercier tinted moisturizer, then use various bb and cc cream samples. Concealer: stupid maybelline fit me because I want it gone and for some reason can't bring myself to toss it Powder: covergirl (my current use til it's gone) Eyeshadow: benefit worlds easiest neutrals. Mattes from makeup geek. Liner: kat von d liquid liner in trooper, this is almost done Mascara: they're real ( getting towards the end), clump crusher on bottom. Blush: tarte blush in fearless Bronzer: not feeling it this week. May go bronzer less. Will stick with sun bunny if I'm feeling pale Highlighter: Mary louminizer. I want a dent in this but that may be a pipe dream.... Lips: Rimmel liner in east end snob, bite lipstick in vouvay or whatever it's called (got this today and I am in LOVE. It's what I wanted fig to be when I bought it) sephora gloss in....idk what it's called but it's pink!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's what I'll be using this week: Primer: Benefit That Gal Bronzer: Pixi Subtly Suntouched - I have hit serious pan and will probably use this until I finish it. Highlighter: So Susan water based lumanizer Eyeshadow: BH Cosmetics California Collection sample pallet - I should hit pan on one of the shadows soon: GDE shadows for highlighting Eyeliner: Julep Kajal Lips: Benefit Cha Cha Tint - I think this will be gone soon so I'll to use this up as well. Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting in Luminous Flush


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 30, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished.  I've also been getting through a ton of skincare samples for the past few weeks.  

 

Face Primer â€“Sephora Perfecting Ultra-Smoothing Primerâ€”I thought this went on as smoothly as the Smashbox primer and held up well.  Iâ€™m impressed. 

Face Primerâ€”Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur (foil)â€”A little heavy feeling but makes my skin look satiny smooth.  Foundation/BB Cream seems to hold up well over this.

Foundation â€“ Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St. Moritzâ€”I liked this a lot, good match.  Itâ€™s on my list of possible purchases when I get through my samples

Perfumeâ€”DKNY Be Delicious Intense (sample)â€”just like all the other Be Delicious scents.  Itâ€™s fine.

Perfumeâ€”Bond No. 9 Chinatown (sample)â€”tossed, smells like old lady cosmetics to me.  Blech.

 

Wk 3/30/14

Face Primer â€“Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur (compensation from Lâ€™oreal study)

Foundation â€“Shiseido Sheer &amp; Perfect Foundation Natural Deep Ochre &amp; Hanskin Premium Perfect Super Magic BB Cream (deluxe sample)

Blush â€“ Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hr Blush in Dollface (cardâ€”using up) &amp; Nars Orgasm

Highlighter â€“Mary Lou-manizer

Eyeshadow â€“Naked Basics

Eyeliner â€“Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample, Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lipstick in Brooklyn (deluxe sampleâ€”using up)

Perfumeâ€”Chloe Rollerball &amp; Body Shop White Musk Libertine (sample)

Nail polishâ€”Butter London Yummy Mummy

            

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go back to this! My picks: Face: - Any primer. - Finish my NARS TM sample, then work on my LM TM samples. - nars loose LRP - maybelline instamt age rewind &amp; maybelline fit me concealers - ELF blushes. I may be purging/giving away a couple of these. - too faced milk chocolate bronzer. - ELF highlighters. Eyes: - MAC painterly paint pot - WnW eye shadows - WnW taupe pencil (brows) - WnW eye liners - Jordana mascara Lips: - revlon lip butters! Any lip gloss.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 31, 2014)

This week, I'm keeping eyes and cheeks basically the same (except mascara) but rotating in some different things for face and lips. Tarte clean slate flawless primer-deluxe sample (this is almost gone, when I finish it I'm moving on to my sample of Dr. Brandt pores no more) Supergoop CC cream-sample size (these tubes are TINY but I have 3 of them so hopefully they will last me all week) Benefit erase paste concealer Lorac porefection powder, Bareminerals original mineral veil (alternating) Benefit high beam Benefit lemon aid neutrogena natural radiance bronzer Benefit posietint (I thought this would be gone by now but it's still holding on) Loreal magic smooth souffle blush (have been using this daily for several weeks on end and was hoping I'd have made a bigger dent in it by now...may put it away for a while and bring it back into rotation again later. I need to show my other blushes some love.) Benefit eye bright pencil Avon brow pencil Benefit gimme brow (this is starting to get clumpy so I'll probably toss it soon) UD anti-aging primer potion for eyes Revlon satin eyeshadow in nude slip (this is SO CLOSE to being gone, I'm just scraping it out of the corners and edges now) stila in the light and in the garden eyeshadow palette sample cards stila smudgesticks in Oscar fish, stargazer, and tetra It cosmetics hello lashes mascara--deluxe sample (tried it for the first time this weekend and so far I'm not a big fan, but will keep trying it for at least this week) Too faced lip insurance primer Korres mango butter lipstick in natural pink Pacifica color quench lip tint in sugared fig Things I used last week that didn't work out: Avon lip pencil in pink persuasion--tossed this. It was old, I didn't like the color or texture much, plus I think it was somewhat drying. I have other lip pencils that I like much more, so no sense in trying to use up something that I don't like. maybelline fit me powder: I think the color I have is too light, even on my pasty winter skin. I'm not quite ready to throw it away, so I'm going to hang on to this as a back-up, but will probably end up tossing it eventually without using it up.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 31, 2014)

Jumping in as promised!

This week I am totally going to stick to one or two looks -- with items that, depending on the day, can go from simple to more "smokey."  I feel like these colors are so not in the "spring" family, but more on the dusty rose and fall-ish family, but whatever. I like the colors on my warm skin. 

*Eyes:*

Eyeshadows: Mac Kid, Mac Antiqued, Mac Saddle, Urban Decay Sellout

Base: Maybelline Color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze, Mac Fluidline in Rich Ground (for lower line on more smokey days.. could also be a lid base, but haven't tried it this way)

Liner: Stila stay all day waterproof liquid liner, Urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero (I can't freaking wait to be done with this one)

Brows: Mac coquette

*Face:*

Foundation: same ol' mixture -- I seem to stick to one foundation/combo for ages: Smashbox BB cream + Revlon Colorstay mixed.

Concealer: Nars creamy concealer.

Powder: Mac Studio Fix powder. Can't wait to be done with this puppy so I can try something else.

Cheeks: Wet &amp; Wild Pearlescent Pink, Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Exposed, too faced chocolate bronzer in medium deep.

*Lips:*

Lipstick: Mac Twig, Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle
Lipgloss: Mac Boy Bait. 

Man i seem to have a lot of mac... I like their products. I think there are better out there but these work for a slap-it-and-go kind of days...also their powders seem to be the only ones to not break me out (which surprisingly is the opposite for most others). 

I also have noticed that I NEED to start wearing concealer. Usually I skip it cause I'm lazy (and can never get it to not fade/crease on me, but I think that's more of a setting powder issue than it is concealer), but I look dead without it...so I'm going to put it right up there on the priority list with foundation and eyebrows.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooh, I managed to win a set of Glamour Doll Eyes shadows that I love and already have sample jars of -- and that I had been using sparingly because I only have a bit left, but I have been trying to collect sample jars of everything before I got full-sized jars of my favorites, so I'm going to break out those sample jars now because no need to be careful about use now!  So this week:


Eyeshadow -- GDE Mannequin, Show Off, and Marquee (I'm also keeping Kawaii in the box since it's probably going to be gray and rainy all week, and that's when I tend to want bright bright bright eye shadow)
Eye base -- Starlooks cream shadow in Hologram
Eyeliner -- stila smudge stick in lionfish
Blush -- Starlooks cream blush in Bellini

I think that's all I have the energy/brain power to deal with at this point.  I'm still trying to catch up on everything after this weekend!


----------



## page5 (Apr 1, 2014)

This week I'm adding in the following to my routine:

Chella liner in indigo

pacifica enlighten eye shadow palette

foil packet: glow by dr. brandt eye cream

foil packet: Gena pedi Cure foot cream

foil packet: Paula's Choice moisturizer

Marvelous Moxie Lipstick in Make Your Move


----------



## eastofthesun (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't really have a plan for this week. I've been wearing makeup the past two days because I've been going to a conference, but other than that... nothing fancy.

I guess the main thing is I'm  looking for a silicone-free foundation, and a good, silicone-free retinol serum, and maybe a lip tint.

I'm kind of working on figuring out what products will work for me, and getting them for Chic week.

But, the next four days I'm not going to wear anything on my face, maybe just fill in my brows and conceal any imperfections. I don't want to break out before I go to Chicago and I've already got some breakouts right now!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 4, 2014)

Had the time tonight, so here are my picks for this upcoming week (I always start on Saturday):

Primer: Avon Magix (face), Benefit Stay don't Stray (eyes) Foundation: Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: Mary Lou Manizer from Balm Jovi Palette Blush: Blush from Balm Jovi Palette &amp; Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosey Eye Shadow: Balm Jovi Palette Eye Liner: UD Crave &amp; Smoke, Eyeko Skinny Liner (Purple)  Lip Color: It Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush in Pure Joy, UD Revolution Lipstick in Rapture &amp; Julep Lady in Red Nail Polish:  Julep Nellie &amp; Candace, SOPI A Nifty Shade of Gray &amp; DOTS 909 Purple Perfume: KAI &amp; Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge 
Same as always: Pur Big Blink Extreme Mascara (Until 7/1 or until I decide I don't like it. I'm on the fence), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 4, 2014)

Primer: Avon Magix

Foundation: Avon Smooth Minerals

Bronzer: Benefit Hoola

Blush: Lancome Blush Subtil in Rose Fresque

Highlighter: CoverGirl cheekers in Snow Plum

Eyeshadow Primer: Avon primer

Eyeshadow: Naked 3 Palette, Estee Lauder cream shadow in Chained

Eyeliner: Avon Glimmersticks in Magenta Onyx &amp; Cosmic Brown

Mascara: Avon SuperShock Max WP

Lips: Benefit Benetint, Maybelline Color Sensational l/s in Warm  Me Up,             Flower Beauty mauve lipgloss (I forget the name),


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 5, 2014)

Ugh, this is what happens when you stray from the Monday Club... slightly off topic, but I thought I'd share my cautionary tale, lol.

I didn't leave the house much week before last, so I didn't bother making new picks for this past week.... and THEN my youngest kiddo got sent home from preschool with pinkeye, so I didn't touch *any* of my makeup for the past few days because the little punk won't stop rubbing his eye and then touching me.  (There has been A LOT of hand sanitizer used here lately!  I may even use one up!)  And because my mind is on other things, I've been totally neglecting my skincare.  Woke up this morning to find several pimples (eek!) and my skin was in definite need of exfoliating.  Used the Michael Todd Pumpkin Mask to exfoliate this morning, worked around the house all day, then just used the Juara Rose &amp; Willowbark Blemish-Free Mask (is it OK to use two masks in one day?  Seemed like a good idea at the time) and slathered on some 100% Argan Oil.  My skin feels so much better already!

So, long story short (not really), I'm keeping the same picks yet again for this week.  Most of them were chosen to coordinate with the Vice 2 Palette that I busted out for the first time a few weeks ago, and I'm absolutely not done playing with it yet!  Just now learning that I can rock a super-bright color on my deeply hooded eyelids with a neutral on the browbone and it looks AMAZING.  I want to at least have tried ALL of the colors in the palette by the end of the week!

Thanks for reading my incredibly long rant!  Can't wait to see everyone's pick for this upcoming week!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, this is what happens when you stray from the Monday Club... slightly off topic, but I thought I'd share my cautionary tale, lol.

I didn't leave the house much week before last, so I didn't bother making new picks for this past week.... and THEN my youngest kiddo got sent home from preschool with pinkeye, so I didn't touch *any* of my makeup for the past few days because the little punk won't stop rubbing his eye and then touching me.  (There has been A LOT of hand sanitizer used here lately!  I may even use one up!)  And because my mind is on other things, I've been totally neglecting my skincare.  Woke up this morning to find several pimples (eek!) and my skin was in definite need of exfoliating.  Used the Michael Todd Pumpkin Mask to exfoliate this morning, worked around the house all day, then just used the Juara Rose &amp; Willowbark Blemish-Free Mask (is it OK to use two masks in one day?  Seemed like a good idea at the time) and slathered on some 100% Argan Oil.  My skin feels so much better already!

So, long story short (not really), I'm keeping the same picks yet again for this week.  Most of them were chosen to coordinate with the Vice 2 Palette that I busted out for the first time a few weeks ago, and I'm absolutely not done playing with it yet!  Just now learning that I can rock a super-bright color on my deeply hooded eyelids with a neutral on the browbone and it looks AMAZING.  I want to at least have tried ALL of the colors in the palette by the end of the week!

Thanks for reading my incredibly long rant!  Can't wait to see everyone's pick for this upcoming week!
Ugh I know how you feel.. :C I've had some horrible skin the last week or so.

forgot to wear sun screen last sunday when it was really sunny out, fell asleep with my makeup on the day before that, and another day this last week as well...went to nap and slept through the night, which means I didn't get to take it off. That and I've been lazy as heck with moisturizing and exfoliating. My skin is SCREAMING at me. I got 2 giant cystic acne pimples. They are now just starting to go down and I am sure the blemishes will take at least a month to fully disappear. My rosacea started flaring about an hour ago, and I have dry patches everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

CAUTIONARY TALE LADIES!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 5, 2014)

What a week!  @jaylilee maybe this will help with Project Pan for some skincare items?  My skin feels like it's drinking moisturizer right now!  I hope we both wake up with some better skin tomorrow!

Heed our tale, ladies!  Makeup off at night, exfoliate, and don't let life distract you from skincare! Or you'll be visited by the Pimples Of Doom....


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

@magicalmom  Yeah, no kidding. My skin has been SUFFERING. I went ahead and gave it a good double cleanse (first with free &amp; clear, then with cetaphil, which is a more gentle milk based cleanser), put on my topical medication (don't have the bottle in front of me, but it's a topical to prevent acne, which my derm put me on and has been amazing at keeping my skin baby smooth and bump free), then went in with 4 drops of 100% argan oil mixed in with eurecin plus intensive repair lotion for dry to extra dry skin, which is the only night time lotion I have found that both smells good, sinks in fast, and doesn't freak my rosacea out. 

My skin already feels loads better and I am sure by tomorrow it'll start to go back to normal. My face is picky as heck -- dry, rosacea prone, highly reactive to everything (I should live in a bubble), and my cheeks are always about 2 degrees warmer than the rest of my body, so there's some permanent pinkness/redness. Finding products that work for me is HARD! so when I find something I like, it's not going anywhere. My skin care items have been the same for about a two years or so now, with eurecin coming in about 6 months ago and it has made a fantastic addition (it has AHA, which helps keep my face smooth without being abrasive), and urea which my skin seems to like. 

I am in search for a good serum and a good cream to prevent fine lines around my eyes, which seem to be developing WAY TOO FAST. I'm only 26. These just seem to have developed out of nowhere. Do any of you ladies have any suggestions?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 5, 2014)

@jaylilee Have you ever tried the Olay Foaming Face Wash for Sensitive Skin? I swore by Cetaphil for over a decade, but actually saw a notable improvement to my skin when I switched over to this one. My skin isn't as sensitive as some others on here, but it's sensitive enough that my husband's cetaphil spf face moisturizer gives me a burning sensation.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jaylilee Have you ever tried the Olay Foaming Face Wash for Sensitive Skin? I swore by Cetaphil for over a decade, but actually saw a notable improvement to my skin when I switched over to this one. My skin isn't as sensitive as some others on here, but it's sensitive enough that my husband's cetaphil spf face moisturizer gives me a burning sensation.
Ohhh! no, I haven't. I will look into it. I like cetaphil but somedays it just feels like it doesn't really get much done, so I only use it to remove any sort of "hard" residue that might have been left from the one cleanser that really gets the job done. If that makes sense. 

I have heard a lot of people say cetaphil irritates them -- I am sure it did my skin too but now it must have gotten used to it? I do hate that it says it's soap free, but the second item or so is sodium laureth sulfate, which is the active ingredient in dish soap...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jaylilee Have you ever tried the Olay Foaming Face Wash for Sensitive Skin? I swore by Cetaphil for over a decade, but actually saw a notable improvement to my skin when I switched over to this one. My skin isn't as sensitive as some others on here, but it's sensitive enough that my husband's cetaphil spf face moisturizer gives me a burning sensation.
Ohhh! no, I haven't. I will look into it. I like cetaphil but somedays it just feels like it doesn't really get much done, so I only use it to remove any sort of "hard" residue that might have been left from the one cleanser that really gets the job done. If that makes sense. 

I have heard a lot of people say cetaphil irritates them -- I am sure it did my skin too but now it must have gotten used to it? I do hate that it says it's soap free, but the second item or so is sodium laureth sulfate, which is the active ingredient in dish soap...


I never would have thought Cetaphil cleanser was irritating my skin until I switched to the Olay and saw the difference. I hope you're able to get your skin back under control soon. I was color checking a bb cream against my jaw last week to verify that it was indeed an off color for me and I still have bumps from where it got irritated. Blah.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I never would have thought Cetaphil cleanser was irritating my skin until I switched to the Olay and saw the difference. I hope you're able to get your skin back under control soon. I was color checking a bb cream against my jaw last week to verify that it was indeed an off color for me and I still have bumps from where it got irritated. Blah.
eek! glad you at least realized it's irritating before going and buying it...  hope yours gets better too!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I never would have thought Cetaphil cleanser was irritating my skin until I switched to the Olay and saw the difference. I hope you're able to get your skin back under control soon. I was color checking a bb cream against my jaw last week to verify that it was indeed an off color for me and I still have bumps from where it got irritated. Blah.
eek! glad you at least realized it's irritating before going and buying it...  hope yours gets better too!


Haha, oh, I wish I had realized that before buying it. I had actually sampled it before purchasing, but had sampled so many other things that I just thought my skin was rebelling. At the time I thought it was a decent match and got a full size. Then I thought it was the Rimmel stay matte primer breaking me out. While it does break down my makeup, I have figured out that it wasn't the breakout culprit. So I guess I was reconfirming color and sensitivity. Korean BBs and me just don't mix. =(


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 6, 2014)

Speaking of skin sensitivity... My entire torso is covered in a red, itchy, bumpy rash. I am allergic to sunscreens, and this is the same rash I get from products with SPF. The only new thing I have used there is a packet of Nivea body lotion. I compared the ingredients to a sunscreen that irritates me and noticed the two identical ingredients were glycerol and dimethicone. I'm thinking it's the dimethicone. At least I finally know what I'm allergic to (I think!).


----------



## BSquared (Apr 6, 2014)

For the week---heading out of town for work on Tuesday so in an effort to keep it simple for packing purposes: Primer: porefessional Eye primer: shadow insurance Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay Powder: UD Naked skin Eyeshadow/blush/bronzer/highlighter: smashbox master class 2 palette Liner: MUFE shadow stick in 28E on the bottom (I hated these as an eyeshadow. Then I discovered they actually stay on my bottom lash line as liner pretty well!!!) Mascara: covergirl clump crusher water resistant on both sets of lashes this week Lips: maybelline color elixir in petal plush, bite lipstick in vouvray (I CAN NOT get over this color) Perfume: Marc Jacobs oh Lola rollerball what a boring week!! I'll have to do fun stuff next week


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 6, 2014)

Hereâ€™s my review of last weekâ€™s items that I finished: 

 

Blush â€“ Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hr Blush in Dollface (card)â€”I found this shade just a bit too pinky/raspberry for me.  I did a lot of blending and made it work.  I would still be interested in trying some other shades since Iâ€™ve heard really good things about the Tarte Amazonian Clay blushed.

 

Wk of 4/6/14:

Foundation â€“Boscia BB Cream

Blush â€“Nars Orgasm &amp; Trish McEvoy Easy Going

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star

Eyeshadow â€“Urban Decay Naked

Eyeliner â€“Eyeko liquid liner in olive, purple and Urban Decay pencil in Zero, Chella highlighter pencil on waterline

Lipcolor -- Lancome Gloss in Love blister sample in Just Strass, Chanel Glossimer Gloss in Giggle, Cover Girl Outlast Lipstain in Flirty Nude

Perfumeâ€”Chloe Rollerball &amp; Body Shop White Musk Libertine (sample) &amp; Diptyque Volutes EDT (sample)

Nail polishâ€”Julep Alice

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Face Primer (Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 7, 2014)

This weeks picks: Face: - NARS TM - Maybelline concealers - bareminerals mineral veil - NARS Laguna - theBalm blushes and h/l Eyes: - nyx jumbo eye pencils - WnW taupe pencil for brows - UD 24/7 liners in COLORS (rocking mars today) - jordana mascara Lips: - give my neglected glosses a day of wear


----------



## award04 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow. I just found this thread - and I love this idea. I have tons of stuff and I end up using the same stuff until it runs out. I have boxes of stuff that never gets used. This would also help the clutter in my bathroom! I'm gonna give it a try! Such a great idea.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

Change of plans, my Urban Decay Naked Skin powder met its demise this morning. I don't know if this thing is super soft or what but it keeps breaking. I've already performed makeup surgery on it once but it's just not working. I don't love it that much but it wasn't cheap so I"m going to throw it in a loose powder container once I use up my covergirl one and use it that way.

As loose powder is not good for travel though....switching to Hourglass Ambient Powder in diffused light for the week.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 7, 2014)

My picks for this week: 

Perfume: Stella Tocca sample vial

Foundation: Tarte Amazonian Clay

Primer: changes every day while I figure out what's best

Powder: Bare Minerals mineral veil

Eye Primer: UDPP always

Blush: BaB in Sweet Cheeks (trying soooo hard to hit pan!)

Mascara: Marc Jacobs sample from GWP at Sephora

Eyeliner: Stila, black

Eyeshadow: UD Buck single I'm nearly done with and I haven't picked my palette for the week!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

This week is started out fairly simple, but I actually really like the look, so I will be sticking to it the rest of the week. 

Face: 

- Smashbox BB Cream

- Revlon Colorstay foundation

- Nars Creamy Concealer

- Mac Studio Fix Powder

- Cargo blush in Tonga

Eyes:

- Loreal infallible gel eyeliner (what I wore today).

--- for the rest of the week, since I have a date night on Wednesday!

- Naked palette

- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze

- Inglot quad I put together

Lips:

- Revlon lip gloss in Snow Pink

- Mac lipstick in Twig

- Whatever's in my handbag at the moment.

*EDIT -- I am adding to this list Mac Angel. *

I had been trying for the longest time to figure out how to wear this color, because on me it's nice but I don't feel I can pull off the full strength milky pink of Angel on my warm tone with the lippie's blue undertones. However, I figured out today that if I put it under something like Revlon Snow Pink, the sliiiightly warm bit of the gloss actually cancels out the blue to where I am left with a beautiful milky, baby pink color that actually compliments me well. I might wear this combination every day to work this week.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been doing something like this for a while now (and what I mean by that is, I plan out what I'm going to use each week several months in advance...) - but it seems so much fun to share so I'm joining the thread






Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal

Blush: theBalm Instain - Argyle

Highlighter: elf Healthy Glow Bronzing Powder - Sun Kissed

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It

Eyeshadow: stila - In the Know Palette

Mascara (don't normally wear, but if I choose to): benefit They're Real sample

(I don't wear eyeliner)

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait or Berry Smoothie

Nail Polish: KleanColor - Sapphire

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works - Moonlight Path Fragrance Mist


----------



## EllaK (Apr 7, 2014)

Here are my picks for this week:

*Foundation: * MUDE HD foundation

*Eyeshadow: *Stila In The Moment

*Blush:* Too Faced Candy Glow

*Bronzer*: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil

*Powder*:  Kat Von D Lock It

*Lipstick:* will vary (probably pinky-nude shades)

*Lipgloss:* will vary too


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom  Yeah, no kidding. My skin has been SUFFERING. I went ahead and gave it a good double cleanse (first with free &amp; clear, then with cetaphil, which is a more gentle milk based cleanser), put on my topical medication (don't have the bottle in front of me, but it's a topical to prevent acne, which my derm put me on and has been amazing at keeping my skin baby smooth and bump free), then went in with 4 drops of 100% argan oil mixed in with eurecin plus intensive repair lotion for dry to extra dry skin, which is the only night time lotion I have found that both smells good, sinks in fast, and doesn't freak my rosacea out. 

My skin already feels loads better and I am sure by tomorrow it'll start to go back to normal. My face is picky as heck -- dry, rosacea prone, highly reactive to everything (I should live in a bubble), and my cheeks are always about 2 degrees warmer than the rest of my body, so there's some permanent pinkness/redness. Finding products that work for me is HARD! so when I find something I like, it's not going anywhere. My skin care items have been the same for about a two years or so now, with eurecin coming in about 6 months ago and it has made a fantastic addition (it has AHA, which helps keep my face smooth without being abrasive), and urea which my skin seems to like. 

I am in search for a good serum and a good cream to prevent fine lines around my eyes, which seem to be developing WAY TOO FAST. I'm only 26. These just seem to have developed out of nowhere. Do any of you ladies have any suggestions?

I've been thinking of using this weekly strategy to focus on using up particular products - it's a great idea! And while reading I came across your post. I've been really enthusiastic about Silk Naturals serums and moisturizers. They're full of active ingredients and not much else, are super cost effective, and make my skin baby soft, smooth, and even, without a problem of breakouts I get from other greasier products. They are different from the average serum/moisturizer and at first it surprised me, but I'm so happy with them I will not use the other products I have in my stash (from France, more expensive, etc.) for fear of losing ground and having breakouts. I think it's definitely worth getting some samples and trying this stuff!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been thinking of using this weekly strategy to focus on using up particular products - it's a great idea! And while reading I came across your post. I've been really enthusiastic about Silk Naturals serums and moisturizers. They're full of active ingredients and not much else, are super cost effective, and make my skin baby soft, smooth, and even, without a problem of breakouts I get from other greasier products. They are different from the average serum/moisturizer and at first it surprised me, but I'm so happy with them I will not use the other products I have in my stash (from France, more expensive, etc.) for fear of losing ground and having breakouts. I think it's definitely worth getting some samples and trying this stuff!
Oh this is good! I was looking at the mario badescu line, which I've heard great things about, but it's rather spendy...and for my first foray into serums I don't want to throw out an arm and a leg just yet before I see if they make any difference. Silk naturals is very cost effective and I like that it's not full of fillers.

Hurrah!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 13, 2014)

For this week and I'm going to stick to it if it kills me because holy crap I have a lot of makeup. Feeling guilty after a clean out and want to use up a lot of stuff that's near the end: Moisturizer: use up my perricone one that's had a tiny bit languishing for 3 weeks. Time to use it up. Primer: porefessional Foundation: covergirl outlast 3 in 1 (should finish this week too) Eye primer: shadow insurance (also on it's last legs) Eyeshadow: color tattoo in barely branded, too faced a few of my favorite things palette Blush/bronzer: from the too faced palette as well Concealer: maybelline fit me Powder: frankenpowder I made out of the last of covergirl loose powder and UD naked skin that broke so I broke it up. We'll see how this works. Mascara: benefit they're real (convinced this is never ending), lash blast water resistant on the bottom (every week) Liner: MUFE 28e again, I like this a lot! Highlighter: smashbox lens, my face is dry I don't want too shiny this week Lips: UD native, nyx butter gloss in vanilla cream pie, maybelline color whisper in lust for blush (NEEEDDD TO FINISH) Perfume: Gucci flora gardenia, prada candy ( sample vials,should both bite the dust too) Also: pick out 6 samples and USE THEM. The sample stash is completely and utterly out of control


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 


  *PERMANENT ROTATION ITEMS*:

*Face*:  _Primer:_ Rotating between a few samples right now, then I'll add Rimmel Stay Matte* for my summer primer!  _Foundation/BB Cream:_ L'Oreal Test Foundation for the first few days, then switching to Missha BB Cream in #21* - I need to use this tube up! _Powder_:  E.L.F. SPF 45 Sunscreen Powder in Sheer*

*Eyes*: UD Primer Potion*,  Liners:  Kat Von D Tattoo*, UD's 24/7 Corrupt*.  Chella Eyebrow Pencil*.  Benefit's They're Real Mascara*.

*Cheeks*:  Pixi Bronzer*

*Others*: Yes to Cucumbers Facial Wipes*, _Perfumes_: Katy Perry's Killer Queen, Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

*Skincare*:  Sanitas Moisture Mis*t and Vita-Rich Serum* in the morning, Violet Oasis 100% Argan Oil* at night 

Items added this week:

*Eyes*:  _Liner_:  UD 24/7 Liner in Deep End  _Shadows_: Stila Palette in Not So Nude for neutrals, GDE Samples for some color, UD's Space Cowboy single for GLITTER.

*Cheeks*:  _Blush_:  Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks, Starlooks in Cuty Peach

*Lips*: _Lipstick_:  NYX Goddess, NYC Mauve Gold, _Gloss_:  Juice Beauty in Pink, Secret Agent in Pretty Pink Provocateur, _Pencil_: Pop Beauty in Coral Crush, _Balm_: NYC Big Apple Red 

***Permanent Rotation

Also, I pitched the Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume sample.  I couldn't even make it through a sample vial, I hated the scent that much.  It killed me to throw something with the Prada logo away, but I gotta get rid of stuff that doesn't work!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 13, 2014)

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal + The Body Shop Oil-Free Foundation*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink

Highlight: benefit Watt's Up Sample

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*

Eye Shadow: Maybelline ExpertWear 8 Pan Palette - Sunbaked Neutrals

Mascara: benefit They're Real Sample* (if I decide to wear mascara)

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Twilight Woods

*Consistently in rotation


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 13, 2014)

I started a 6-month replacement-only low-buy a few days ago, so I told myself I'd get back into the Monday Club to help me rotate products (keeping them feeling "new" so the urge to buy is diminished!). For a few types of products, I'll focus on using up a certain product, and for others (mostly color cosmetics!), I'll rotate each week. Also, I'm not including my skincare routine here, since I tend to do repurchases there and don't rotate very much--though I'll post some empties over on the empties thread!

*Using up until they are done:*

BB cream: Dr. Jart Black label (heavier coverage), Dr. Jart Water Fuse (lighter days)--this one is almost gone!

Powder: MUFE HD Microfinish loose Powder

Concealer: Benefit Fake Up

Mascara: Blinc Amplified

Brows: Anastasia BH Powder sample card (this is lasting a while)

*Weekly rotation:*

Blush: Tarte Thankful (single), Tarte Elevated (in Mattenificent palette) [Doing a Tarte theme this week!]

Eye shadow: Tarte Mattenificent palette, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded

Eye liner: Brown/black in Mattenificient, Naked Basics dual-ended

Eye primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Lippies: Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy and Lovely

Perfume: Elizabeth and James White and Black scents

Random sample/foil of the week: Fresh Rose Mask

*Edited because I forgot a category!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 13, 2014)

Traveling for the 1/2 the week this week so it will be streamlined.  Swapping out some of my "use until done" items for sample/travel size items for the first 1/2 of the week. 

Foundation â€“Boscia BB Cream

Face Primerâ€”Hourglass Veil Primer (DS) 

Blush â€“theBalm Hot Mama (DS)

Bronzerâ€”TooFaced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer (DS)

Highlighter â€“theBalm Mary Lou-manizer (DS)

Eyeshadow â€“Urban Decay Naked Basics

Eyeliner â€“Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black

Lipcolor â€“ Chantecaille Brilliant Lip Gloss in Charm (DS) &amp; Buxom Lip Stick in Brooklyn (DS)

Perfumeâ€”Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Spray

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Face Primer (Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 13, 2014)

For this week:

Primer: Benefit Stay Flawless (face), Benefit Stay don't Stray (eyes) Foundation: Hydroxatone BB Cream Concealer: LMDB Peau Visage Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: Josie Maran Illuminator Blush: Be a Bombshell Sweet Cheeks Eye Shadow: Coastel Scents  Eye Liner: UD Roach, Demolition &amp; Ultraviolet,  Lip Color: Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie in Maverick, Stila Beso, NARS NewLover Nail Polish:  Julep Teri, Salon Perfect Blue Ribbon, Square Hue Westminster, Sally Hansen Fractured Foil Perfume: KAI &amp; Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge 
Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Primer:**[/b ] Avon Magix (if I wear any primer) Foundation:[/b ] Avon Smooth Minerals Bronzer: Avon Smooth Minerals in Bronze Blush:[/b ] Avon Ideal Luminous in Classic Aura &amp; Heavenly Pink Eyeshadow Primer: UD Antiaging Primer Potion Eyeshadow: UD Naked 3 &amp; WnW Comfort Zone Palette Mascara: Avon SuperShock Max Eyeliner:[/b ]UD Naked 3 double ended e/l &amp; Avon glimmersticks in Cosmic Brown Highlighter: Covergirl cheekers in Snow Plum Lips: Anything I choose from my stash!

*


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Apr 14, 2014)

Since I'm too lazy to write out all the products I have taken pictures. The small tightlining pencil on its last legs is Rimmel soft Kohl in black and the foundation sample is Dior bb nude cream in tan.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 14, 2014)

@redwildcat1412 I loooove looking at makeup pics! So much more interesting than just reading. I think I'm going to do that from now on!


----------



## EllaK (Apr 14, 2014)

My picks for this week:

*Foundation: * MUDE HD foundation

*Eyeshadow: *It Cosmetics Naturally Pretty Matte palette

*Blush:* Too Faced Peach Beach

*Bronzer*: Tarte Park Avenue Princess

*Powder*:  MUFE Duo Mat

*Lips: *Whatever I grab (I seriously need to reorganize my lip products because finding things in my lip products drawer is a nightmare! It's the bermuda triangle in there



)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 14, 2014)

My picks for this week are basically the same as last week while I try to get through some products

Foundation: Tarte Amazonian Clay

Primer: changes every day while I figure out what's best

Powder: Bare Minerals mineral veil

Eye Primer: UDPP always

Blush: BaB in Sweet Cheeks

Mascara: Marc Jacobs sample from GWP at Sephora

Eyeliner: UD Demolition

Eyeshadow: UD Buck single &amp; Naked 1 palette

Lips: Fresh Sugar in Petal


----------



## page5 (Apr 14, 2014)

Adding to my routine this week:

Sephora liner in taupe

Garnier moisturizer and serum 

eyeshadow I created, a rosy taupe

Mally liner in bronze

Marchesa Parfum d'extase

foils: TBD


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 14, 2014)

I need to get back into the Monday Club! I have been using a specific basket of products, but I haven't changed them out every week. I had some fun with my eyeshadow today, so I'm going to keep using these all week. I need to give my NYX singles some love!

Face:

Primer: Benefit Porefessional sample (almost gone), Hourglass sample

Foundation: Yaby 

Concealer: Neutregena 3-in-1

Powder: loose powder sample (almost gone)

Highlight: ELF mineral highlighter in Blush Gems

Bronzer: Pixi in Subtly Suntouched (major pan on this, maybe another month or two though)

Blush: Starlooks blush palette

Eyes:

Shadows: NYX singles in Golden Poppy, Silk, and Dark Brown; MICA mineral shadow in Bronze

Liner: ELF black gel liner, Rimmel nude liner

Mascara: Covergirl Lash Blast

Brows: ELF brow kit

Lips:

random lip balms, Revlon balm stains in Elusive, Sultry, and Complex


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 14, 2014)

This is such a great idea! I think it would be neat to even try a couple of lesser used items each week. Sure would make the mornings more exciting.


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Apr 14, 2014)

> @redwildcat1412 I loooove looking at makeup pics! So much more interesting than just reading. I think I'm going to do that from now on!


 @azalea97 can't wait to see your next Monday club pics. I like seeing pics too!!!


----------



## katielp (Apr 15, 2014)

> @azalea97 can't wait to see your next Monday club pics. I like seeing pics too!!!


 Oooh! I like the pics idea too! Easier and more fun to look at


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 18, 2014)

Getting ready to leave town for a week, so here are my picks:

Primer: Cover FX (face), NARS Pro-Prime (eyes) Foundation: Josie Maran Matchmaker Serum Foundation Concealer: Sheer Cover Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light Highlighter: Josie Maran Illuminator Blush: NARS Orgasm/Laguna Duo Eye Shadow: Stila Barfoot Contessa, Matt Batali, Body Shop Blue Over You, Julep Dusty Taupe Eye Liner: Sumita Contrast Eye Pencil in Suman, UD Mars, &amp; LMDB Dualistic Eye Pencil Tamarack Lip Color: Revlon Stain in Crush, UD Lip Junkie in Midnight Cowboy, Stila Beso Nail Polish:  Julep Oxygen Nail Treatment Perfume: Clean Rain, BBW Body Splash Mango Mandarin 
Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## BSquared (Apr 19, 2014)

For the week because of Easter tomorrow and the craziness that goes with holidays around here. I did pretty well with sticking with it last week! Primer: porefessional Eye primer: shadow insurance Concealer: fit me. Still refuses to die Powder: cover girl/UD frankenpowder Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay 12 hour Blush: benefit hervana Eyeshadow base: maybelline color tattoo in barely branded Eyeshadow: taking it old school...UD shadow box. Makeupgeek z palette for mattes Mascara: Dior show extase (meh. Gotta use it up. Done or tossed this week). Buxom on the bottom. Liner: physicians formula liquid liner if I'm feeling it Highlighter: Mary louminizer Lips: kat von d backstage Bambi (stick version), nyx butter gloss in creme brÃ»lÃ©e, nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy And continue on the foil pillaging and use up at least 5.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 20, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Wk 4/20/14

Foundation â€“Hanskin Premium Perfect Super Magic BB Cream (DS) and Shiseido Sheer and Perfect Foundation in Natural Deep Ochre

Blush â€“Trish McEvoy Blush Easy Going

Highlighter â€“Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in Movie Star

Eyeshadow â€“Urban Decay Naked Palette

Eyeliner â€“Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black

Lipcolor â€“ Chantecaille Brilliant Lip Gloss in Charm (DS) &amp; Buxom Lip Stick in Brooklyn (DS)

Lip Balmâ€”Fresh Honey Lip Balm

Perfumeâ€”Diptyque Volutes EDT (S) and Issey Miyake Pleats Please (S)

 

Iâ€™m using the following items until Iâ€™m done: Face Primer (Lâ€™oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 20, 2014)

As usual: Foundation: sephora Eyeliner: Stila liquid precision liner Setting spray; NYX Eyebrows: brow zings by benefit and highbrow, same brand Eyeshadow primer: too faced New this week: Bronzer: this VS bronzer I bought last year and never opened. Tried it out today and it works well Blush: out of a Too Faced Christmas set Eyeshadow: same Christmas set from too faced, to make it easy Lips: whatever I enjoy that day Mascara: they are real Primer: smash box photo hd


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm joining this thread to help with my no buy!

Picks for this week:

foundation: bourjois

primer: hourglass

powder: the balm sexy mama

bronzer: nars laguna

blush: stila convertible color in peony

eyeshadows: urban decay naked basics

eyeliner: stila smudgestick in lionfish

mascara: guerlain

I am so close to being doen with the bronzer and powder. Hopefully in May I can start using a new product!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 20, 2014)

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match mixed with Maybelline WaterGel BB Cream (from Asia)

Blush, Eyeshadow, Highlighter: Smashbox Be Discovered Holiday Palette

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*

Eyelid Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*

Lips: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works - Moonlight Path Fragrance Mist

Nails: L'Oreal - Sweet Nothings

* consistently in rotation

I was planning on taking a picture, but then I got lazy


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 21, 2014)

This weeks picks. I'm planning on the same simple look all week with just a single wash of shadow.






Avon magix face primer Avon ideal flawless foundation &amp; pressed powder NYC sunny bronzer Flower beauty cream blush Avon e/s primer Avon cosmic brown e/l EstÃ©e Lauder stay on paint cream shadow in chained Covergirl super thick mascara Maybelline warm me up l/s Benefit gimme brow Milano brow highlighter


----------



## page5 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Adding to my routine this week:

Sephora liner in taupe

Garnier moisturizer and serum 

eyeshadow I created, a rosy taupe

Mally liner in bronze

Marchesa Parfum d'extase

foils: TBD

I loved the color of the sephora liner but it did migrate a little, not sure I would buy again. I really liked the garnier moisturizer/serum. I tried it in the winter when my skin was drier and it did not provide enough moisture but now that spring is upon us and my skin is less dry, it performed well for me. Also really liked the marchesa parfum, too bad it is so pricey. 

this week:

Stila palette

Sumita plum liner

Korres shadow primer

Chella face mask

Stila convertible color blush

Foils: goal is to use five foils this week


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 21, 2014)

Foundation: Tarte Amazonian Clay

Primer: changes every day while I figure out what's best

Powder: Bare Minerals mineral veil

Eye Primer: UDPP always

Blush: BaB in Sweet Cheeks

Mascara: Loreal Butterfly Lash

Eyeliner: UD Zero

Eyeshadow: UD Buck single &amp; Naked 1 palette

Lips: Fresh Sugar in Petal

Perfume: Jessica Simpson Fancy Love until I finish it...I've got maybe a quarter of the bottle to go

I'm hoping to finish the Fresh Sugar, Buck Single and the Bare Minerals mineral veil by the end of the month.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 27, 2014)

For this week:

Primer: maybelline baby skin. Second shot, feel like it broke me out this first time but everything was breaking me out for awhile so I'll give it another shot before throwing it out.

Eye primer: shadow insurance

Foundation: covergirl tru blend (used this today and I'm struggling with it....gonna play around with application and we'll see)

Concealer: maybelline fit me, this has been burning my under eye area lately but feels fine on my face (???) so going to use maybelline age rewind for under my eyes

Powder: tarte smooth operator finishing powder

Eyeshadow: naked 3

Eyeshadow base: nyx jumbo pencil in strawberry milk

Mascara: Dior extase (ramble: this is a deluxe sample. I HATED this. Found it again when doing a clean out and figured it gets one more shot before being thrown out. Now that it's dried out a bit I really like it!!)

Blush: elf pink passion

Highlighter: maybelline master highlight in nude

Bronzer: physicians formula bronze boost

Lips: UD revolution lipstick in obsessed, bite lipgloss in strawberry, nyx butter gloss in merengue

Perfume: jimmy choo flash


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 27, 2014)

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal + The Body Shop Oil-Free Foundation

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink

Highlighter: elf Healthy Glow Bronzer - Sun Kissed

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*

Eyelid Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*

Eyeshadow: Maybelline Expertwear 8 Pan - Twilight Rays and Sunbaked Neutrals

Mascara: benefit They're Real! (sample)

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous - Pink Whisper

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Air

* consistently in rotation


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 27, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Smashbox Photofinish (face), Smashbox (eyes) Foundation:

Smashbox Camera Ready 

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: Josie Maran Illuminator

Blush: Besame Crimson Rouge

Eye Shadow: Too Faced Palette Eye Liner: UD Crave &amp; Twice Baked, Eyeko Skinny Liner in purple

Lip Color: Monica Lipstick Samples from D &amp; G

Nail Polish:  Zoya Kate, Color Club Editorial, OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam, Avon Gold Glitter

Perfume: Tory Burch, Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom

Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

Of the things I change out, I'm going with:


Eyeshadow -- Starlooks Toyko palette (I'm keeping Starlooks Hologram cream shadow in the box because I'm not sure how the champagne shade in the palette will work as highlighter).  ETA:  Glamour Doll Eyes in Bearded Lady and maybe Morocco, depending on how BL works tomorrow.  I need a dark brown for my crease with the colors in this palette!
Eye primer -- UD anti-aging Primer Potion
Blush -- Starlooks Bellini
Eyeliner -- Starlooks brown pencil
Lips will vary even between morning coffee and lunch because that's just something that will never change, but I'll include Starlooks lipgloss in Pout since it came with the palette in this month's Starbox and GDE HydraGlaze in Flourish and Morning Glory because they're spring HydraGlazes, so I've been using them pretty much every day because spring. 

I still need to figure out my nails.  Time to watch the first episode of _Salem_ and dig through the collection in an effort to figure that one out.  I'll probably end up painting them tonight and not changing them all week unless they chip**.  It's been crazy at work lately between having one person out on medical leave and a gradual increase in workload due to clients ramping up their customer bases (basically, they get the customers, and we do the customer service/collections/payment application stuff), and this is month-end week, so it's only going to be worse than usual, which means I'll almost definitely not feel up to redoing my nails after work.  I'm just not sure what to go with.  I'm glad I inadvertently managed to make my NatureBox subscription arrive the week before month-end so I can get the snack drawer restocked with things that are healthier than what we have available in the little deli in the lobby of the building!

**  (And then Friday night/Saturday morning, I'll switch to Espionage Cosmetics nail wraps in Comic Book for Saturday because Spider-Man and then stick with those the whole following week.  If the Green Goblin wore a bandit mask, I would go with the special edition ECCC green-and-silver-glitter-with-bandit-mask wraps from that, but he doesn't, so I'll save these for another time since I will never be able to get more of them, and Comic Book is one of their standard designs.  And, yes, Spider-Man also means that I will be going with Spider Sense from GDE next weekend.  My inner eight-year-old will raise holy hell if she does not get to see this movie on Saturday.)

(Ugh, I can tell I'm already freaked out about next week due to the amount of rambling and stress involved in PICKING OUT MAKEUP.  I need a nice week0long vacation, and this is *so* not the time to take that much time off.)


----------



## BSquared (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok this foundation is not working. The colors off (it's like a smudge too dark but the biggest issue is it's wayyyy to yellow), and it's just patchy and gross on me. so it's gonna switch to loreal true blend.


----------



## EllaK (Apr 29, 2014)

This is a very busy time of the year for me so I'm sticking to no-fuss makeup. Here are my picks for this week:

*Foundation: * MUFE Mat Velvet foundation

*Eyeshadow: *Kat Von D Saint palette

*Blush:* Too Faced Candy Glow

*Bronzer*: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil

*Powder*:  MUFE Duo Mat powder

*Lipstick:* will vary

*Lipgloss:* will vary too

I forgot to post last week's picks, so here they are:

*Foundation: * MUFE Mat Velvet foundation

*Eyeshadow: *Kat Von D Monarch palette

*Blush:* Nars Deep Throat

*Bronzer*: Tarte Park Avenue Princess

*Powder*:  MUFE Duo Mat powder

*Lips: * Lipbalm


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

This is a brilliant idea.  I tend to use one sample at a time because I really like to see how they work with my typical stuff.  Currently I'm using a That Gal sample primer and I really like it.  I should circulate my other ones in there too!

I'm using a PHD sampler for my hair tonight.. so.. that's good?


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2014)

Picks for the upcoming week:

Primer: Benefit Flawless (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Benefit Big Easy BB Cream

Concealer: LMDB

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: Benefit Watts Up

Blush: Be a Bombshell Sweet Cheeks

Eye Shadow: Julep Dusty Taupe, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow Eternal Marine, Lancome Color Design Drama, Nyx Sky Pink Pearl

Eye Liner: UD Ultraviolet &amp; Tornado, Clinique Quickliner Intense Chocolate

Lip Color: Monica Lipstick Samples from D &amp; G, It Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush in Pure Joy

Nail Polish:  Julep Saaya, Yumi &amp; Christine &amp; OPI Greenade

Perfume: Body Shop White Musk &amp; Marc Jacobs Honey

Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil

Edited to fix formatting issue


----------



## chibimorph (May 3, 2014)

*Primer*: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

*Foundation*: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal* or L'Oreal True Match*

*Blush*: Maybelline Dream Bouncy - Orchid Hush

*Highlighter*: benefit Watt's Up sample*

*Powder*: Rimmel Stay Matte*

*Eyelid Primer*: theBalm Put a Lid On It*, Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy*

*Eyeshadow*: stila - In the Garden palette, Maybelline - Sunbaked Neutrals palette*, Geek Chic Cosmetics - The One Ring

*Mascara*: benefit They're Real! sample

*Lipstick*: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait (it's fully twisted up in the pic)

*Fragrance*: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Moonlight Path

*Nail Polish*: China Glaze - Light as Air, Shany - Color 1

*consistently used every week


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

I just signed up for a new indie pigment subscription, and the first bag arrived Friday, so I'm going to go with these colors this week! 


Eyeshadow -- innocent+twisted alchemy in Shameless Illusions, Unleashed Memories, and Into Eternity, Scaredy Cat Cosmetics Don't Be Koi, and Glamour Doll Eyes Pipe Dreams.  I wanted to stick with just the first four because those were what I received in the sub, but I think I need something darker for the crease, so that's where Pip Dreams comes in.
Liner -- UD 24/7 pencil in Riot
Blush -- i+ta in Vacant Smile.  If that doesn't do well, Starlooks HD Fluid Blush Cheeky Luscious.
If you're interested in more info about the i+ta stuff, I have more detail and pictures (whoops, forgot to take a photo of the open clamshells!) over in the Indie cosmetics subscription thread:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131754-indie-cosmetics-subscriptions/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2192898

ETA:  Nails will be Espionage Cosmetics Comic Book nail wraps.  I was going to change to EC Harlequin wraps Tuesday for the game, but if this town melted into the abyss, the modern comic book world as we know it would be destroyed, and DAMIAN LILLARD OH MY GOD ARE YOU SERIOUS LESS THAN A SECOND TO GO *ahem*.  Anyway.  I think I'll go ahead and stick with these (because of the huge number of comic book publishers, writers, and artists in this town) for this round (and save the Harlequin wraps for -- fingers crossed! -- the next round) even though my Rainbow Honey order should arrive Tuesday.  Yes, I'm superstitious.  (And half-hoping OKC makes it to round three so we can obliterate them.  As a former Seattleite, yep, still pissed.  As a lifelong Portlander born within an hour of tipoff on a game night, *so glad* our entire city would riot if there was even a *whiff* of our team moving.)


----------



## BSquared (May 4, 2014)

For the week:

Feeling kind of orange/peach/coral this week? Which is odd because I usually look horrible in warm tones but for some reason it's calling to me. And might as well use some stuff I never (and I mean NEVER) touch while the spirit is moving me.

Foundation: loreal true match

Primer: porefessional as always

Eye primer: shadow insurance

Eyeshadow: too faced chocolate bar palette

Mascara: benefit they're real

Blush: Josie maran all over color stick in spice, elf blush in candid coral

Highlighter: maybelline master glaze in nude

Bronzer: NYC sunny

Lips: the Josie maran stick, nyx butter gloss in peaches and cream, stila lipstick in adorable

Perfume: philosophy love swept


----------



## EllaK (May 4, 2014)

My picks for the upcoming week:

Foundation: Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation

Powder: MUFE Duo Mat

Bronzer: Tarte Park Avenue Princess

Blush: Tarte Dollface

Eyeshadow: UD Naked 1

Lips: Will vary (probably whatever I grab from my lipstick/lip gloss drawer before heading out)


----------



## cumber1137 (May 4, 2014)

First post!

This week:




Face :

Too Faced Stay, Don't Stray -- It keeps my under eye concealer on.

Maybelline Fit Me under eye concealer

Elf primer for my eyeshadow

Maybelline BB cream in Dark (over a layer of moisturizer with spf because I'm obsessed with keep my skin wrinkle fee.)

Cheeks :

 Working on finishing up The Balm samples of cream tint in apple pie and then Hot Mama blush as a highlight

Eyes :

The dark brown color from the nyx Natural palette that I depotted, I use for my eyebrows.

Covergirl Flared out mascara that I'll hopefully being finishing this week.

Finishing up Geek Chic's Samwise the Brave shadow and then going to work on a duo of Avon shadow samples.

Fergie/Wet n Wild cream eyeliner stuff. Trying to finish this, but there's quite a bit left.

Deluxe sample of Stroke of Light

Lips:

Sephora balm

Shiro Cosmetics "Nic Cage Posing for a Calendar with Shiny Bright Red Cars"

Scent :

Wearing my sample of Roses de Chloe which I don't really like and just want to finish up.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 4, 2014)

Here are my picks for the week.  Leaving for the Riviera Maya on Tues so almost everything is travel/sample size.  

[SIZE=9.5pt]Wk 5/4/14[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Face Primer—Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (DS)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Foundation –Shiseido Sheer and Perfect Foundation in Natural Deep Ochre [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Blush –theBalm Hot Mama (DS) &amp; Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Bronzer—Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer (DS)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Highlighter –theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer (DS)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eye Primer—Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base (DS)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeshadow –Urban Decay Naked Palette[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeliner –Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Mascara—Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Face Setting Powder—Make Up For Ever HD Microfinish Powder (DS)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lipcolor – Nars Dolce Vita, Nars New Lover, Clinique Black Honey[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lip Balm—Fresh Honey Lip Balm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Perfume—Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine (travel spray) and Cherry in the Air (S) [/SIZE]


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 5, 2014)

My picks for the week: 

Primers- Korres Pomegranate for the face, UDPP eyes

Foundation- Tarte Amazonian Clay

Blush- Rimmel Stay Blushed

Eyeshadow- Sephora + Pantone Night Fall palette; UD Naked 3 palette

Brows- Anastasia Brow Wiz pencil and clear gel 

Eyeliner- Too Faced black and UD Desperation (alllllmost done with these)

Mascara- Loreal Voluminous Butterfly

Powder- Rimmel Stay Matte

Setting Spray- Skindinavia for Mary Kay

Lips- TBD

Perfume- Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face), Benefit Stay Don't Stray (eyes)

Foundation: Hydroxatone BB Cream Concealer: Josie Maran

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: Josie Maran Illuminator

Blush: Estee Lauder Blush Palette

Eye Shadow: LMDB True Color Eye Shadow in Goldstone and Peachy Keen

Eye Liner: UD Ultraviolet &amp; Roach, &amp; Loreal Test eyeliner/shadow (starting 5/13)

Lip Color: OCC LT-strumpet, NARS New Lover, D &amp; G Samples

Nail Polish: Square Hue Leblon, Copacabana, &amp; Ipanema &amp; Deborah Lippmann Planet Rock

Perfume: Tokyomilk/Dark Destiny No 79 &amp; Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey 
Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## chibimorph (May 10, 2014)

I told myself to wait until tomorrow, but I get so excited picking products I'm going to use for the week! 




Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal* or L'Oreal True Match*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink

Highlighter: benefit Watt's Up*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It* and Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy*

Eye Shadow: Maybelline Sunbaked Neutrals*, Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette, Geek Chic Cosmetics - You Know Who

Lips: Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Coral Reef

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Beautiful Day

Nails: Sally Hansen - Mauve It; China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover

*consistently used every week


----------



## BSquared (May 10, 2014)

For the week (I did well last week except on perfume. I can't wear the same one for a week so I'm going to ditch that on my list. I'm too moody when it comes to scent)--warm tone week was an interesting change but this girl is ready for some pink again!!

Primer: porefessional as always

Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay (rant: I took this out of rotation because it was clinging to my dry skin baaaaddd and it was starting to look ridiculous. But this week I feel like I've been greasy? Which I never am. And it's getting warmer but it's by no means hot yet. So I'm going to bring this back)

Concealer: nars creamy concealer

Powder: tarte smooth operator

Eye primer: shadow insurance (this regenerates itself I swear. It has been "almost done" for a month and it just keeps coming out when I squeeze it)

Eye base: benefit cream shadow in RSVP

Eyeshadow: too faced a few of my favorite things palette (man I love this thing)

Liner: Rimmel scandaleyes in nude, kat von d trooper for when I'm feeling dramatic aka the weekend

Mascara: they're real (also regenerating...this borderline needs to be tossed but I'm too attached to throw it out), covergirl clump crusher water resistant

Bronzer: pass this week

Blush: maybelline master highlight in pink

Highlight: if I need it, nars copacabana. That blush is pretty shiny

Lips: nyx hubba bubba, butter gloss in strawberry parfait, and the mystery loreal lipstick I have to test this week! (If/when it shows up!)


----------



## jaylilee (May 11, 2014)

Too lazy to make a list but I took a picture of my fotd for today, which I will probably stick to for the rest of the week (adding and removing items as I go). So other than my base items which never change (UDPP, Shiseido lifting foundation, and mac studio fix + powder foundation, nars creamy concealer), here are my current items:


----------



## cumber1137 (May 12, 2014)

New Monday :

Face :

Maybelline BB Cream

Maybelline under eye concealer

The Balm in Pie

Eyes :

The dark brown in the Nyx Natural palette for my eyebrows

LORAC Cobra mascara

Too Faced Pretty Rebel palette

ELF Lid Primer

Shiro Cosmetics shadow in Doge

Fergie by Wet n WIld Gel liner

Lips :

Not a big lip person but I'll be using Jordana twist gloss thingy in Fruit Punch

Scent :

Sephora samples of Rose de Chloe and Prada Candy


----------



## chibimorph (May 17, 2014)

Face:

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal* or L'Oreal True Match*

Blush, Highlighter: Smashbox Be Discovered Palette

Setting Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes:

Eyelid Primer: theBalm Put A Lid On It*; Urban Decay Primer Potion - Greed (not pictured); Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Geek Chic Cosmetics - Samwise the Brave; Smashbox Be Discovered Palette

Mascara: benefit They're Real! sample*

Lips: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait (twisted all the way up)

Fragrance Mist: Bath and Body Works - Moonlight Path

*consistently used every week


----------



## BSquared (May 18, 2014)

Ok this week is gonna be 2 parts because I have to go warm to make this hideous color lipstick I'm testing even REMOTELY wearable, but after that I am rocking every shade of cool toned pink and purple known to man. So:

All week:

Primer: porefessional

Eye primer: finish too faced shadow insurance (finally fighting this to get product out, maybe 2 days left), then on to UDPP

Foundation: finish nars tinted moisturizer sample, then finish up MUFE face and body sample

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Concealer: maybelline eraser in neutralizer (can I use this on my face? I'm gonna try it! Why not. I'm tired of the other 2 face ones I have)

Mascara: Dior extase (getting tossed at the end of the week), covergirl clump crusher water resistant on the bottom

MON-WEDS:

eyeshadow: makeup geek creme brûlée, makeup geek beaches and cream

Liner: tarte smolder eyes in taupe

Cheeks: Josie maran color stick in spice, the blush from the elf blush and contour duo in st. Lucia.

Bronzer: I'll use the elf one that goes with the blush if I'm still feeling not warm enough

Highlighter: Mary louminizer

Lipstick: HIDEOUS LOREAL TEST LIPSTICK

REST OF THE WEEK

Eyeshadow: BH Galaxy Chic

Liner: Jane waterproof liner in black, occ color stick in feathered

Blush: tarte cheek tint in light pink, benefit hervana since I didn't use it much last week after I got the lipstick from hell

Highlighter: elf baked highlighter in pink diamond

Lips: UD Obsessed, Buxom gloss in Sophia, ALL THE CHAPSTICK I OWN.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 18, 2014)

Here are my picks for the week:

[SIZE=9.5pt]Wk 5/18/14[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Foundation –Boscia BB &amp; Marcelle BB Golden Glow [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Blush –Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Highlighter –theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeshadow –Urban Decay Naked 3 Palette[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeliner –Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black &amp; Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Rock Candy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lipcolor – Chantecaille Brilliant Lip Gloss in Charm, MAC Pro Jazz-Y-Razz, Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Tokyo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lip Balm—Fresh Honey Lip Balm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Perfume—Cherry in the Air (S) &amp; Lady Gaga (S)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt][/SIZE]

Nail polish--Zoya Kate

[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]I’m using the following items until I’m done: Face Primer (L’oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)[/SIZE]


----------



## jesemiaud (May 18, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face) using this until it's finished, Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer  (eyes)

Foundation: Hydroxatone BB Cream - using this until it's finished

Concealer: Benefit Fakeup

Powder: It Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator

Blush: Make Blush in Geisha

Eye Shadow: Loreal Test eyeliner/shadow (until 5/20) then Coastal Scents Revealed Palette

Eye Liner: After 5/20 - UD Smoke &amp; Clinique quickliner in Intense Chocolate

Lip Color: Jouer Nude Glisten, Julep Lady in Red, D &amp; G Samples

Nail Polish: Nailtini MaiTai, Nails Inc. Picadilly Arcade, Butter London Scuppered, &amp; Julep Fireworks

Perfume: Gucci Guilty &amp; Fresh Citron de Vigne 
Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil


----------



## jaylilee (May 18, 2014)

My skin is finally figuring itself out after -- quite a while, actually, of it being crazy, so I am going to try and go at it a little lighter this week. my choices:

Skin: Smashbox studio skin foundation, smashbox bb cream, mixed together.

Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in custard (under eye) and ginger (a few blemishes, redness), Benefit erase paste for color correcting.

Eyes: Nars and god created the woman palette, mac tan pigment.

Eyeliner: mug corrupt, urban decay pencil in Zero as another eyeliner.

Blush: tarte achiote, my current favorite this month and last!

Lips: whatever I can find.. probably chapstick, or maybelline pink me up if I'm feeling like lipstick any given day.

Mascara: covergirl lashblast volume and clump crusher (concoction).

perfume: jo malone peony and swede blush perfume, omg it's so amazing.

Items that never change: Mac coquette and nyx confession for eyebrows, mac Studio fix powder for setting, UDPP eyeshadow primer.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 19, 2014)

I can't believe it's Monday again, already. Weekends go so fast. 




This week :

Face

Maybelinne BB Cream in Dark

Maybelline concealer

Sephora Pantone palette

Josie Maran Argan stick in Spice

Smashbox powder in Dark

Benefit Stay don't stray

Eyes

Wet n Wild Fergie gel liner

Sephora x Hello Kitty Kohl liner

Flared out mascara

Elf eye primer

Shiro Cosmetics in Plausible Walrus

Shiro Cosmetics sample in Badger

The LORAC mini pro -- the darkest color is for my eyebrows.

Skin

Trying to finish that tube of Avon Moisture therapy

Scent

Not Picture - Sample of Prada Candy


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 19, 2014)

My picks: 

 
Primers- Murad for the face, UDPP eyes

Foundation- Revlon Colorstay

Blush- Tarte stain

Eyeshadow- Sephora + Pantone Day Break; UD singles in Buck and Jones

Brows- Anastasia Brow Wiz pencil and clear gel 

Eyeliner- UD Zero

Mascara- Loreal Voluminous Butterfly

Powder- Rimmel Stay Matte

Setting Spray- Skindinavia for Mary Kay

Lips- Philosophy Pink Almond Candy (trying to use this up, although I will be sad when it's gone)

Perfume- Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## stelmaria (May 20, 2014)

Can I play? I carry all my makeup--ALL of it, that's in current rotation--in my purse, because I always do my makeup in the car or in my room once I get to work. (I have a 2.5 year old and a 1-year-old, so it's just way too hectic to do my face at home.) SO this idea is perfect for me; I can lighten my bag significantly by only carrying a specific set of products each week. I know it's Tuesday, but I'll stick with what I have on today:

Face:

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness, always

Tarte Amazonian Clay Airbrush powder foundation

Stila Brighten &amp; Correct concealer 

MUFE HD finishing powder

Eyes/Lashes/Brows:

Too-Faced Shadow Insurance

Flower eyeshadow crayon in Eyes On The Prize--subtly shimmery nude

IT Naturally Pretty palette (specifically Sunrise--warm beige, Warmth--tawny nude, and Transforming Pearl--shimmery ivory)

IT Tightliner Mascara Primer (which I wear alone)

Lioele Eyebrow Pencil in Gray Black

Anastasia Brow Gel--clear

Lips:

Fresh Sugar lip balm

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Quick Kiss--bright orange-red (I wear a tiiiiny bit of this as a stain under the Fresh balm)

Cheeks:
Tarte Amazonian blush in Peaceful--shimmery peachy pink

I also always carry a brush set (some Sephora Pro, some Real Techniques), my Tarte foundation buffer brush, tweezers and an eyelash curler (both Tweezerman).

I just now took everything else out of my makeup bag, and it's crazy how much room I have in there--I was able to put the Naturally Pretty palette IN my bag. Awesome!


----------



## EllaK (May 21, 2014)

My (late) picks for this week:

*Foundation: *Chanel Perfect Lumiere

*Powder: *Chanel poudre universelle libre

*Bronzer: *Kevyn Aucoin Tropical Nights

*Blush: *Tarte Exposed

*Eyeshadow: *Too Faced Chocolate Bar

*Lips: *Lipsticks and lip glosses will vary each day depending on what I grab in the morning


----------



## eastofthesun (May 24, 2014)

I haven't been wearing a drop of makeup the past few weeks. Hahah. Oh goodness, I need to be at LEAST filling in my brows, but oh well. I don't mind too much, as I've only really been going to work, and my skin actually looks really good and radiant right now, with very few breakouts (except the two forehead monsters that just popped up!) so .... I think I want to start playing with makeup again, but I might try to keep my skin in good condition by just skipping foundation and using concealer, filling in my brows, using a lip tint, and maybe mascara and blush, but I'm not sure.

I think I'll use:

Juice Beauty concealer in 'light'

Tarte blush in 'flush'

NYX eyebrow cake powder in 'blonde' with my EcoTools angled eye brush

Tarte LCL mascara

Hourglass aura sheer lip tint in 'scarlet' OR maybe my NYC 18 hour smoochproof lip stain in ... one of the 4 colors I have... dunno, maybe the pink one.

We'll see!


----------



## chibimorph (May 25, 2014)

*Face*

Primer: Makeup Forever HD Primer Sample, Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*, bareMinerals Original Foundation (mini)

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy - Fresh Pink

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

*Eyes*

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*, Urban Decay Primer Potion - Greed (travel size)

Eyeshadow: Maybelline 8 Pan - Sunbaked Neutrals*, Coastal Scents - Creative Me #2, shiro - The Wandering Wizard

Mascara: benefit - They're Real!*

*Lips*

Lipstick: stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Color - Petal

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous - Pink Whisper

Fragrance: Escada - Especially Escada sample


----------



## AliciaKnits (May 25, 2014)

While I've just joined the forum, I've enjoyed lurking, reading posts and really thoroughly enjoying everyone's ideas and plans, especially the No Buy monthly threads. While I don't wear a lot of makeup, I do have quite a collection of makeup/bath/body items to use up and think the Monday Club is perfect for me (as well as the No Buy, but I'll post my ideas over on that thread later ...). I am also starting a new job next week, so this will help me to organize and use my collection so that when I do have extra money, I can purchase new items guilt-free. Here's my list for this week:

CC Cream: it Cosmetics Your Skin But Better CC spf50 (full size - this was pricey for me, when it's done I'll buy a less expensive brand - any suggestions?)

Foundation: Bare Minerals Original in Fairly Light (sample)

Under-Eye Cream: Photo Dynamic Therapy liquid red light eye lift lotion (sample)

Eye Shadow/Blush/Lips: pixi Natural Minerals Kit in Santa Barbara

Eyebrow Liner: Covergirl Pro Colormatch Brow Enhancer in Midnight Brown

Nail Polish: Zoya Pixie Dust in Sunshine


----------



## jesemiaud (May 25, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face - til it's gone), From the Lab  (eyes)

Foundation: Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer

Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: Benefit High Beam

Blush: Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosy &amp; Blush from Balm Jovi Palette

Eye Shadow: Balm Jovi Palette

Eye Liner: UD Tornado &amp; Demolition &amp; LMDB Dualistic Eye Pencil Tamarack

Lip Color: OCC Lip Tar in Memento, Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube in Purple, &amp; Lancome Lip Lover Framboise Etoile

Nail Polish: Nails Inc Jermyn St, Zoya Liberty, Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge &amp; Starrily Christmas Lights

Perfume: Bill Blass Nude &amp; Givenchy Very Irresistable


Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil...and new for summer Stila's 10 in 1 bronzing beauty balm to warm up my foundation.


----------



## BSquared (May 26, 2014)

For the week:

Primer: UD BB cream. Last shot before it gets tossed

Eye primer: UDPP

Foundation: loreal true match

Concealer: maybelline fit me, maybelline instant age rewind brightener for under eyes

Powder: covergirl/UD frankenpowder, elf hd under eye setting powder

Mascara: benefit bad gal, cover girl clump crusher

Eyeshadow: UD ammo palette, makeup geek creme brûlée for blending

Liner: Jane waterproof in black, occ feathered

Blush: tarte fearless

Highlight: MUFE aqua pot in shade 13

Lips: revlon laquer balm in coquette, nyx butter gloss in vanilla cream pie


----------



## jaylilee (May 26, 2014)

Alright, so these are my items for this week, and possibly into the next one. Going to keep them simple and neutral, but open to options for the week.

p.s how the heck do we upload pictures now!? I can't seem to do anything but just use a link.






Eyes


eyeshadow base: UDPP and Maybelline bad to the bronze (p10p item) as bases. 
Eyeshadows: Cargo st tropez, mac patina, loreal infallible amber rush pigment/shadow as lid colors. WnW brulee as browbone color. Ben Nye black, ben nye brown as eyeliner and crease colors. Nars Brousse to smoke out my lower lashline. 
Eyeliner: Urban decay 24/7 Pencil in Zero (p10p item)
Eyebrows


Mac coquette + Nyx Confession (in duo palette)
Anastasia beverly hills clear brow gel (deluxe sample)
Mascara


Covergirl clump crusher in Black (until I finish it by mid next month, since it's closing in on its 3 months or so).
Covergirl Lashblast volume in black brown (until it's gone)
Concealer


Bobbi brown corrector in peach (p10p item)
Benefit erase paste to conceal and brighten
Foundation (not pictured)


Same one for the last month - Shiseido lifting foundation.
Powder


Mac studio fix powder to set foundation (same as always)
Blush


Tarte amazonian clay blush in Exposed (p10p item)
Bronzer


Nars blush in Zen (too warm even on me to use as a blush) (p10p item)
Lips


Burt's bees chapstick in pomagranate (I have a lot of chapstick and need to use them up)
Lip liner: Nyx lip pencil in nude pink (p10p item)
Lipstick: Maybelline pink me up
lip gloss: Mac cremesheen in boy bait
Perfume:


Chloe by Chloe rollerball (p10p item, about 60% left)
Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede deluxe sample (about 4 days left)
And there it is! It seems like a lot of items, but broken down it's really down to the very basics for a neutral work-week type of look. I even resisted having more than one blush. lots of my project pan items included, as well as perfume, which I don't include often. I can't wait until I get through all of my sample bottles of perfume and at least a few body sprays - then i can splurge and buy a whole bottle of the Jo Malone scent, which has quickly become my and my husband's favorite!!!!


----------



## estefany (May 26, 2014)

Monday! I will use my Gra8ful mud mask sample from petit vour   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It says it is gentle enough to use daily. Hopefully it will last for the entire week.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 26, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day everyone!

Face!

Smashbox Halo in Dark

Maybelline BB Cream in Dark

Maybelline Fit Me Concealer in Dark

Benefit Fake Up Deluxe in Deep

UD Prep Spray

Cheeks!

Josie Maran Argan Color stick in Spice

Shiro Cosmetics blush in Gelato Beach

Eyes!

ELF Eye Primer

Urban Decay black liner

Cover Girl Flamed Out

LORAC Pro

*Sable for contour

*Espresso for brows

*Nude for highlight

*Pewter for lids

*Black for liner

Scent!

Prada Candy sample


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

Late to this party but this week I'm going to use either my Too Faced Natural Eyes or my Cynthia Rowley palette since I literally haven't used either one of them since I got them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 28, 2014)

I'm definitely going to start doing this next week! It sounds like a good way to rotate through a stash (or hoard in my case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Day late, but here goes:

Face- various Korean BB Cream samples ( I need to work through these)

Eyes- Maybelline gel liner in Eggplant, CS Revealed palaette and Estee Lauder mascara sample

Lips- Cherry chapstick (I need to finally finish a tube) topped with NYX Strawberry Parfait butter gloss

Nail- Color Club "Breakfast At..."

Perfume-  Isaac Mizrahi "Fabulous" that I totally forgot I had


----------



## miss lawson (May 28, 2014)

This is such a great idea! I'm going to have to dig through my piles of stuff this weekend and pull out the items that haven't been getting nearly enough love and use. I'm pretty sure my Urban Decay Vice 2 palette is going to be going into the box of things to use for the week, since I think I've touched it _once _since I've purchased it and that's such a shame because everything in it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## EllaK (May 28, 2014)

Late, but here it is:

*Foundation:* It Cosmetics CC cream

*Powder:* Physician's formula Super BB powder

*Blush:* Tarte Glisten

*Eyeshadow: *MAC Constructivist paint pot

*Lips: *Tom Ford Spanish Pink, YSL Glossy stain #19, Dior fluid stick in Kiss me and Tiny Pink


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

Aargh!  I have some LE Color Tattoos I'm trying to decide between.  I will use whichever I go with *all month*, not just this week.  I will only open one of them.  There remainder will remain sealed until I decide whether to keep them or put them up on eBay (I have a couple more that are still sealed that I *am* saving to put up on eBay).  Anyone want to help me decide?  My options:


Pure Nude
Beige-ing Beauty
Shimmering Sea
Sunwashed Sky

I'm leaning towards Sea or Sky because I do also have Barely Branded -- open!  AND I HIT JAR! First time *ever* -- that stays in the mix as an option on days when I need to go with earth tones, and the first two are very much in that same general color family.  But Sea and Sky!  So similar but so different!  I can't decide!

(Did I mention how much Pamprin I took today?  Because it's a lot.  I had a *very* angry-making event this morning, so I took these in part due to cramps and in large part due to "temporary relief" of "irritability."  I can't make decisions in the best of situations.  This pushed me right over the self-medication edge, and now it's all over.  It's starting to near the end of the dose.  I might have to "clean out the fridge," aka "HARD CIDER YUM!")


----------



## jaylilee (May 31, 2014)

*@**@meaganola*, I vote shimmering sea! it's gorgeousssss!!! from the swatches i've seen anyways.

I'm the opposite... most days I'm in the earth-tones and then every once in a blue moon I'll go with a color.


----------



## EllaK (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are my picks for this week:

Foundation: Tarte Amazonian Clay Airbrush powder foundation

Powder: Nars light reflecting loose powder

Bronzer: Too Faced endless summer and snow bunny

Blush: Nars Super Orgasm

Eyeshadow: Tom Ford Cognac Sable

Lipsticks: Tom Ford Nude Vanille, Too Faced Naughty Nude, In the Buff, Nude Beach, and Naked Dolly, Lancome Pale Lips

Lipglosses: Dior lipglosses in Angelique, Petillante, Venus, Dolly Pink, Dormeuse, Spring Ball.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

I've never posted on this thread, but it's really interesting and I've got so much makeup I don't use, so I'll play!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Foundation/BB Cream: I'm gonna give the new Korean BP cream I got a shot...

Eyeliners: play with the Elizabeth Mott shadow sticks (I have all three colors)

Eyeshadows: again the Elizabeth Mott ones that I recently purchased, all three colors

Lips: I think I'll pull out some of my Mary Kay lipsticks I've been seriously neglecting


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 1, 2014)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*, CoverGirl Outlast 3-in-1

Blush: theBalm Instain - Swiss Dot

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Primer: Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*

Eyes

Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*, Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: stila - In the Light palette, Maybelline 8-pan palette - Sunbaked Neutrals*, Geek Chic Cosmetics - I Am No Man

Lips: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Vermont Honey Apple


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay, this week I'm going a little more colorful than usual.

Face:

Tarino Tarantino Illuminating Primer in Nude Pearl

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness

UD Naked liquid foundation

Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Stila illuminating concealer

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores powder

theBalm cream blush in Cider

Eyes:

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Shimmering Seas***

Too Faced eyeshadow in Cop a Teal (as liner)

Rimmel Scandaleyes in Nude

Too Faced Lashgasm mascara

Lioele eyebrow pencil in Gray Black

Anastasia clear brow gel

Lips:

Fresh Sugar balm

IT Cosmetics YLBB liner in Romantic Rose

Clinique chubby stick in Whoppin' Watermelon (work)

BareMinerals Moxie gloss in Maverick (going out)

***@@meaganola -- I think this shade is gorgeous! The duochrome makes it look like I did a lot of work blending shadows, for pretty much no effort. Love it.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 1, 2014)

My items in my little tray where I keep my weekly itens.







I am still using all of my june challenge items (some not pictured here), as well as some project pan items, some items I haven't touched in ages, etc.

Eyes


UD naked palette. Focusing on naked and buck. Going to try and use those two until they're gone as my crease colors, so you'll be seeing a lot of this palette.
mac all that glitters and shroom (project pan items)
maybelline color tattoo in barely branded (june challenge) as a base.
not pictured: UDPP Primer
mascaras: covergirl lashblast volume and clump crusher.
UD 24/7 eyeliner in zero (project pan + june challenge item)
Face:


Mac prep + prime primer, now that it's getting hotter and I need my makeup to stay on my face.
not pictured: Walgreens brand spf 100
Shiseido lifting foundation
not pictured: mac studio fix powder, the only one I use
Becca highlighter in opal (deluxe)
Nars Zen blush as bronzer (project pan + june challenge item)
Cargo blush in Tonga (project pan + june challenge item)
Concealer


not pictured: Maybelline fit me concealer (june challenge item)
not pictured: sephora brand concealer (supposed to be a dupe for mufe's, and is discontinued now. june challenge item)
Eyebrows


Mac coquette and Nyx Confession (HG items)
not pictured: MAC studio sculpt concealer to clean the arch (project pan item)
Lips


Nyx lip liner in natural pink (i think that's the name?)
not pictured: mac cremesheen lip gloss in Looks like Sin (project pan + june challenge item)
not pictured: Revlon lip butter in pink truffle (project pan item)
Fragrange


Jo Malone Peony + Blush Suede (deluxe)

And that's it for me this week! trying to incorporate items I don't use while also making sure that my june items are being used every single day for the month of june. I might have to switch out zen for my tarte deluxe park ave princess, but i am thinking zen is lighter so might as well use it now before my skin gets too dark...and i can move into park ave princess for july. I also will only be focusing on one or two shades from the naked palette so i can try and make some dents in them (considering doing the pan that palette challenge), instead of saying my only options are that palette. i switched out my brow products and my 2 project pan shadows into a single quad so that I am FORCED to see them every day when I do my makeup, and hopefully this will help me in using them more regularly? idk.

so here they are! these are all products i love, though, so I don't see myself tossing any of them (which i know was kind of one of the goals of the monday club, to cull out the collection).


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are my pick for the week.  

[SIZE=9.5pt]Wk 6/1/14[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Foundation –Brandt BB Matte Medium to Dark (S)—I’m tan from vacation (in spite of constant reapplication of SPF) so want to see how this shade works &amp; Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow (DS) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Concealer—Cover FX Cream Concealer—Got a sample from Sephora to see if it will cover up my time of the month blemishes on my chin (ugh) because my regular concealer is not doing squat[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Blush –Trish McEvoy Easy Going and Blush Glow [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Highlighter –Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeshadow –Sephora Baked Eyeshadow Trio in Sunset [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeliner –Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black &amp; Clinique Shadow Liner Dark Chocolate[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lipcolor – Chantecaille Brilliant Lip Gloss in Charm, Cover Girl Outlast Lipstain in Flirty Nude, Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie and Peach Parfait[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Lip Balm—Fresh Honey Lip Balm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Perfume—Lady Gaga (S) &amp; Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue (S)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Nail polish—Butter London Yummy Mummy &amp; Zoya Skylar[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]I’m using the following items until I’m done: Face Primer (L’oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Concealer (Sonia Kashuk in Dusk), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof), Eye Primer (Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base-sample), Setting Powder (Aqualillies for Tarte Clay Finishing Powder)          [/SIZE]


----------



## BSquared (Jun 1, 2014)

@@jaylilee that tray is such a good idea! I have an acrylic thingy I picked up ages ago that I put my stuff for the week in but it's old and gross. Maybe I'll switch to a tray.

Anyways, I'm taking the week off. It's birthday week so I'm going to use whatever my little heart desires, which is probably a ton of glitter (let's be real) and Barbie pink.

For my 3 days of work, I'll stick to the same stuff I used last week just to keep things simple. I'll be switching my powder to Rimmel stay matte though because I'm starting to think the frankenpowder is irritating my skin and causing breakouts.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> @@jaylilee that tray is such a good idea! I have an acrylic thingy I picked up ages ago that I put my stuff for the week in but it's old and gross. Maybe I'll switch to a tray.
> 
> Anyways, I'm taking the week off. It's birthday week so I'm going to use whatever my little heart desires, which is probably a ton of glitter (let's be real) and Barbie pink.
> 
> For my 3 days of work, I'll stick to the same stuff I used last week just to keep things simple. I'll be switching my powder to Rimmel stay matte though because I'm starting to think the frankenpowder is irritating my skin and causing breakouts.


That tray totally makes me feel like I'm shopping at a high end store every morning, haha! I initially bought it for my bathroom to put rolled up hand-towels in, but it was so pretty I kidnapped it for my vanity instead. I got it at TJ maxx for super cheap! seriously check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they always seem to carry some super cute stuff.

Happy birthday week!!! glitter and pink are always in a girl's heart. xD so no judgement here. have fun!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 1, 2014)

For this week:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face-trying to get this used up), Benefit Stay Don't Stray  (eyes)

Foundation: Bare Minerals Bare Skin Foundation Sample &amp; Philosophy Hope in a Jar A to Z Cream

Concealer: Sheer Cover

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy &amp; Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Highlighter: NARS Illuminator in Orgasm

Blush: bellapierre mineral blush in desert rose

Eye Shadow: Sephora Moonshadow Trio, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow in Eternal Marine, Lancome Color Design in Drama

Eye Liner: UD Deep End &amp; Twice Baked, Eyeko Skinny Liner in Purple

Lip Color: Bite Musk, Juice Beauty Pink Gloss, Clinique Black Honey

Nail Polish: Avon Rouge Fatale, Bondi Starry Night, Julep Amber &amp; Brit

Perfume: BBW Pink with a Splash, Chloe 
Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil and for summer, Stila's 10 in 1 bronzing beauty balm to warm up my foundation.


----------



## cumber1137 (Jun 2, 2014)

Monday again!

This week I'm working with :

Face:

Smashbox halo

Benefit Fake up

Elf Primer

Josie Maran argan color stick in Spice for ma cheeks

Eyes:

Avon fancy mascara stuff

LORAC eyeliner

Depotted into my Anothersoul palette, Benefit's The Rich is Back palette colors.

The Espresso color for my eyebrows from the LORAC trio

Scent:

Victoria's secret body spray stuff.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 2, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Monday again!
> 
> This week I'm working with :
> 
> ...


How do you like the Avon mascara?  I received it a while back to do some testing for a magazine.  I could not get it to apply properly on me--not to mention, flicking mascara everywhere when I pulled out the wand/handle.


----------



## cumber1137 (Jun 4, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> How do you like the Avon mascara?  I received it a while back to do some testing for a magazine.  I could not get it to apply properly on me--not to mention, flicking mascara everywhere when I pulled out the wand/handle.


I don't love it and I do love a lot of Avon things. It makes my lashes darker but it's pretty uneven with application. I won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been MIA in the Monday Club for a while but I'm back to try again.

This week:

Face:

Avon magix primer

Avon smooth minerals foundation &amp; translucent glow

NYC bronzer in Sunny

Avon ideal luminous blush in Classic Aura

W'n'W highlighter Reserve Your Cabana

Eyes:

Lorac eyeshadow primer

Milani shadow eyez in almond cream

Avon true color quad in Mocha Latte

Mark Island Eyes palette

Avon glimmersticks e/l in cosmic brown

Covergirl Inked eyeliner in aquamarine

Maybelline The Rocket mascara

Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes

Lips:

Maybelline color sensational l/s in Warm Me Up


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 6, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> My items in my little tray where I keep my weekly itens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to start coming on here and doing a re-cap of my usage for the week, just to remind myself of what I'm actually using.

So of all these items I swore to use every day, I bolded the only things that ended up being used EVERY day.

That was it. I am realizing they are either items I can't live without (foundation, etc) or items I am trying to make myself use, like the blush. All the other items were used once or twice, or not at all (prep &amp; prime). I am wondering if for next week I should narrow down my selectios to where my items get use every day.... but I think part of the problem is that they are extra steps (like the maybelline color tattoo as a base after I have used a primer, or my mac concealer to clean up my brows) and while they make all the difference between me looking presentable and me looking freaking-amazing...at 6am, I am not looking to look like a bombshell. I'm only looking to look presentable/non-zombie for work.

So perhaps for next week I will bring the shadows down to 1 color, or 1 cream shadow, or just stop with the powder shadows until I am entirely done using up my cream ones, as creams go bad so much faster.... What do you guys think?

THAT said, I finished my little jo malone peony and blush suede deluxe sample, and will go onto the next one, and still love it as much as when I started wearing it. Will save up for a big bottle. 

/ramble.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 7, 2014)

@@jaylilee What's the June challenge?


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 7, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> @@jaylilee What's the June challenge?


Oh! it's just a challenge I gave myself to use a select amount of items every single time I wore makeup in June. They're project pan items that I want to get out of my collection, and focusing on them for an entire month helps me make some progress on them.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 7, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Oh! it's just a challenge I gave myself to use a select amount of items every single time I wore makeup in June. They're project pan items that I want to get out of my collection, and focusing on them for an entire month helps me make some progress on them.


That sounds like a good idea. Good luck with your project pan. I've been considering doing a project pan but it seems like every time I say I'm only going to use certain items I want to wear something else! Lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 7, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Paul &amp; Joe (face), UDPP  (eyes)

Foundation: Loreal Study Foundation

Concealer: Josie Maran

Powder: LMDB Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Blush: be a bombshell Sweet Cheeks

Eye Shadow: LMDB Kaleidoscope Chauvet Pont D'Arc, UD Eyeshadow Duo in Sin/Mushroom

Eye Liner: UD Mars &amp; Crave, Sumita Contrast Eye Pencil in Suman

Lip Color: ModelCo Lip Duo, OCC Lip Tar in NSFW, Revlon Stain in Crush

Nail Polish: Rainbow Honey Ichigo, Julep Ariana, Bergen &amp; Katerina

Perfume: Escada Cherry in the Air &amp; Sage + Fasten Aware

Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1 or until it gets too dry to use...not sure it will last), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil and for summer, Stila's 10 in 1 bronzing beauty balm to warm up my foundation.


----------



## EllaK (Jun 7, 2014)

My picks for this week

Foundation: Guerlain lingerie de peau

Powder: Laura Mercier mineral powder

Bronzer: Too Faced endless summer and sun bunny

Blush: Nars Deep Throat

Eyeshadow: Too Faced Natural Eyes palette

Lipsticks: Chanel rouge coco shine in Parfait, Instinct, Mutine, Candeur, and Chanel rouge coco in Magnolia

Lipglosses: Chanel Glossimers in Mica, Seashell, Murmure and Amour (it's a Chanel lippies week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Nail polish: Orly Confetti


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 7, 2014)

Jaylilee--I like the review of what you actually used. When I make my list, I really try to keep it to what I will actually do every day (well, every work day, which means my Monday list will be reduced quite a bit soon, since I teach and school's almost out). Even so, I only used concealer 1 day this week, and I didn't do my brows a couple days...for me, the list is mostly helpful in determining my eyeshadow and lip color, and cleaning out my makeup bag. It was MUCH easier this week to stick to my chosen eyeshadow (a Color Tattoo) because it was a single shade. I don't think I can commit to a full-on look for a whole week, because some mornings it just doesn't happen.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 7, 2014)

stelmaria said:


> Jaylilee--I like the review of what you actually used. When I make my list, I really try to keep it to what I will actually do every day (well, every work day, which means my Monday list will be reduced quite a bit soon, since I teach and school's almost out). Even so, I only used concealer 1 day this week, and I didn't do my brows a couple days...for me, the list is mostly helpful in determining my eyeshadow and lip color, and cleaning out my makeup bag. It was MUCH easier this week to stick to my chosen eyeshadow (a Color Tattoo) because it was a single shade. I don't think I can commit to a full-on look for a whole week, because some mornings it just doesn't happen.


Thanks, and yep.

I think i will opt a very similar list to yours, down to the "color" items, because let's face it, I use foundation every day. I do like to include my project pan items because it reminds me to use them, but i think for next week and even after, I am going to fully concentrate on my cream shadow items -- anything else on top of that is the proverbial cherry on top, but I won't force myself to use anything. I am mostly in "use up stuff before it goes bad" mode, so I will start there.

I have 2 color tattoos open, and the one I want to get through already is my bad to the bronze shade, which has been in my stash the longest. It looks beautiful with whatever I put on top of it, but it is also gorgeous on its own, and that'll probably help me go through these things a bit faster. I love pairing it with mac's all that glitters in the inner half of the eye, as the bad to the bronze base gives the "darkening" transition to where it looks like I put in way more effort than I really did. At any rate, though, I have a crap ton of stuff I need to use up..and the monday club is helping sooo much. Like you said, some mornings i just don't wanna bother.

funny thing is, somedays I don't bother with eyeshadow, but eyeliner has become a must (I think my eyes look weird without), and blush is also a must...figures.


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 7, 2014)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy - Fresh Pink*

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*; Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

*Eyeshadow:* My Beauty Addiction - Sand &amp; Sea Collection (I finished making the box today so I'm super excited to use these; I'm planning on making boxes for all of my indie collections)

Lips: stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Color - Coral; Revlon Super Lustrous Gloss - Pink Whisper*

Fragrance: Especially Escada (sample)

*Project Pan Items


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 7, 2014)

@@chibimorph LOVE that box! it looks pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good job on it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 7, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Week 6-9-14.JPG
> 
> Face
> 
> ...


I love that box!


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 7, 2014)

@@jaylilee @@CurlyTails Thanks! It's not perfect but I'm very happy with how it turned out (and the theme is perfect for the summer!)

Of course, now that I have extra scrapbook paper I feel compelled to make more boxes (and to procure samples of indie collections with the appropriate themes to fill them with) h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I obviously have a problem :blush:


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

Keeping it simple this week, only changing out my primer, lip color &amp; foundation, and not using my illuminating concealer. I'm plenty illuminated in this heat &amp; humidity as it is. Still using the Bye Bye Redness as a concealer of sorts, and added a stick concealer for under eyes. I got so many compliments on my Shimmering Sea eyeshadow last week and it's so easy, I'm sticking with it this week!

Face:

Sephora Mattifying Face Primer

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness

Trish McEvoy tinted moisturizer &amp; MUFE Mat Velvet, mixed about 1:2, as foundation

Smashbox concealer stick (can't recall the exact product name)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye primer

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores powder

theBalm cream blush, in Cider

Eyes:

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Shimmering Seas

Too Faced eyeshadow, in Cop a Teal (as liner)

Rimmel Scandaleyes, in Nude

Too Faced Lashgasm mascara

Lioele eyebrow pencil, in Gray Black

Anastasia clear brow gel

Lips:

Fresh Sugar balm

Tarte Lipsurgence Matte Lip Tint, in Hope


----------



## BSquared (Jun 9, 2014)

You ever feel like not really wearing makeup? Like usually I love it but I'm just uninspired this week. But I need to do this because my Lordy I have a lot of stuff. I was looking through all my stuff and was just kind of overwhelmed. I need to get a project pan going. Anyways, for the week:

Face:

- NYX bb cream (I don't love this but I can't bring myself to wear foundation this week. It will suffice.)

- tarte smooth operator powder

- maybelline fit me concealer,nyx HD under my eyes

- elf blush in fuchsia fusion (this is a LOT of glitter. I need to decide if I should keep this or toss it so it's test week)

Eyes:

- nars pro prime

- maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze (you guys inspired me to pull this out again!)

- sephora flashy liner in brown

- maybelline the falsies flared mascara

Lips:

- Rimmel show off in out of this world

- nyx soft matte lip cream on Tokyo

- UD lip junkie in naked over the nyx if I need it

And that's it! Keeping it easy this week cuz I'm not feeling it.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> You ever feel like not really wearing makeup? Like usually I love it but I'm just uninspired this week. But I need to do this because my Lordy I have a lot of stuff. I was looking through all my stuff and was just kind of overwhelmed. I need to get a project pan going. Anyways, for the week:


I go through those almost every 4 months or so..absolute zero desire to wear makeup.

And way to go on the bad to the bronze! I pulled mine out and am wearing it this week with mac swiss chocolate on the crease. fast and easy eye look that looks like I put in a ton of effort lol. 

join meeee on the project pan!! I think there's only like 1 other person on this forum that seems to be project panning? I feel lonely.

my list:

EYES

maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze*, mac swiss chocolate in the crease (will stick to this all week me thinks)

UD liner in zero* (this bad boy is finally going down! woop woop! I've had him since..2011? eek)

mac coquette for brows

FACE

Cargo tonga blush*

Shiseido lifting foundation

sephora concealer*, mac studio sculpt* for cleaning up my brows

revlon lip butter in pink truffle*, mac cremesheen lipglass in looks like sin*

* project pan + june challenge items

things that don't change: mac studio fix powder for setting, UDPP eye primer, covergirl clump crusher mascara. 

so basically I'm keeping it as basic and routine-y as possible this week. too much going on and I don't want to fuss in the morning. Also giving my mac swiss chocolate some much needed lovin', since I used it only once since I bought it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 9, 2014)

@@BSquared I soooo feel you on the not feeling like wearing makeup, which is highly unusual for me. I can't even go to the grocery store without brows, tinted moisturizer and eyeliner/mascara done! 

This week I'm in a huge slump from school and work, but I bet if I don't wear makeup I'll just feel worse! 

My picks::

- UDPP primer for eyes

- UD shadow single in Buck that I'm nearly done with

- Eye shadow single from Loreal that I'm testing

- Benefit Porefessional primer

- Yes to Grapefruit CC cream

- Rimmel Stay Matte

- UD liner in Desperation or Zero (both almost gone!!)

- Lancome Doll Eyes mascara

- Tarte energy cheek and lip stain duo (almost gone too! Woo!)

- Jessica Simpson Fancy perfume (aiming to finish by the end of June!)

So clearly I have some WERK to do on these products so I might as well keep using them until I accomplish throwing them in the June empties box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 9, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@BSquared I soooo feel you on the not feeling like wearing makeup, which is highly unusual for me. I can't even go to the grocery store without brows, tinted moisturizer and eyeliner/mascara done!
> 
> This week I'm in a huge slump from school and work, but I bet if I don't wear makeup I'll just feel worse!
> 
> ...


I have that perfume and it gives me such a headache :C not sure if it's just old...which is sad because it's so pretty. sigh.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 9, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I have that perfume and it gives me such a headache :C not sure if it's just old...which is sad because it's so pretty. sigh.


Ah I feel the same!!! I loved it when I got it about 2 years ago and while I still like it, I will probably not purchase it again. I think the scent profile definitely changed too quickly.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 12, 2014)

So my internet was shut off at the beginning of last week (more proof I need to be on a no buy) so instead of doing Monday Club on here for the first time, I just wrote it all down on paper and it totally helped! I actually finished off a few things that had been sitting around close to empty for awhile. 

This week, I'm trying to use up more stuff that's close to empty so I can throw it away before I leave but also trying out all the new stuff I've accumulated so I can decide which stuff to take on vacation with me next week! So here's my late picks for this week:

-Paula's Choice CLEAR kit

-Caudalie Favorites set

-St. Tropez Gradual Tanning Anti-aging Moisturizer

-Maybelline Dream Lumi concealer

-Covergirl 3 in 1 foundation

-L'oreal True Match powder

-Too Faced Lashgasm mascara

-Smellbent St. Tropez

-Revlon black Colorstay eyeliner

-Garnier Triple Nutrition shampoo

-Pantene Repair &amp; Protect conditioner

-Herbal Essences mousse (on curly days)

-BBW Wild Berry Tulip (got about a day left on this one)

-FCS Lick Your Lips fortune cookie soap

-Rainbow Honey Sakura Matsuri shea butter soap


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 14, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Benefit Flawless (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation:Avon Anew Age Transforming Foundation

Concealer: Yaby

Powder: It cosmetics Bye Bye Pores

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Blush:Benefit Bella Bamba

Eye Shadow: Stila Barfoot Contessa, Matt Batali, Body Shop Blue Over You, Julep Dusty Taupe

Eye Liner: Clinique quickliner intense gray &amp; chocolate, UD Binge

Lip Color: Aveda blushed honey, Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie maverick, Bite for VIB Rouge

Nail Polish: Dollish Polish ROUS's I don't think they exist &amp; Anybody want a Peanut, Julep Evangeline &amp; Deborah Lippmann Mermaid Eyes

Perfume: Pacifica Tahitian Gardinia &amp; Lancome Tresor

Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil and for summer, Stila'shttp:////topic/127783-the-monday-club/page-45# 10 in 1 bronzing beauty balm to warm up my foundation.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 15, 2014)

This weeks picks:

*Face:*

Avon Magix Primer

Avon Ideal Flawless Foundation*

Avon Ideal Flawless Pressed Powder (I hit pan!)*

Avon blush in Heavenly Pink or Maybelline Master Glaze in just pinched pink

NYC Sunny bronzer*

W'n'W highlighter in reserve your cabana

*Eyes:*

Lorac eye primer* or Milani shadow eyez pencil in almond cream

Maybelline Color tattoo Inked in Pink

UD Naked 3

Avon Mocha Latte quad

Avon Extra Lasting liquid liner in Cobalt

Avon glimmersticks e/l in Cosmic Brown

CoverGirl Super Thick mascara

*Lips:*

Whatever i feel like wearing

____________________________________________________________________________

*** Project pan items I'm trying to finish


----------



## BSquared (Jun 15, 2014)

I am over my rut!! For the week:

Primer: porefessional. I missed this.

Foundation: loreal true match

Concealer: nyx HD (this is my new favorite!)

Powder: elf under eye setting powder, hourglass ambient powder in diffused light

Eye primer: nars

Eyeshadow: naked 2

Liner: sephora flashy liner in brown (I think this is going to be a use it til it's gone item. It's about 2/3 done)

Blush: milani dolce pink

Bronzer: physicians formula bronze boost

Lips: sephora universal lip liner (clear), fresh lip balm in petal, Laura mercier gloss in rose, nyx butter lipstick in hubba bubba, nyx butter gloss in tiramisu


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 15, 2014)

Should I even do my monday items since I'm sticking to my june projects?! omg. I love my products but I CANNOT. WAIT. until I am able to switch it up...like all of it.

So, without further ado:

Eyes:

- Maybelline color tattoo bad to the bronze *

- Nars nepal, mac pigment in naked for when I feel like actually doing something more than just my color tattoo.

- UD Eyeliner in Zero *

- Covergirl clump clusher mascara and lashblast volume (until the end of the month, then it's time to toss).

Face:

- Sephora concealer * (blemishes and redness)

- Mac studio finish concealer * (eyebrows)

- Nars creamy concealer in Custard (under eye)

- Revlon colorstay + rimmel lasting finish foundation (mixed to match), plus a bit of moisturizer depending on what coverage I need.

- Cargo Blush in Tonga *

- TheBalm Mary Louminizer highlight.

Lips:

- Revlon lipbutter in Pink Truffle *

- Mac cremesheen lip gloss in Looks Line Sin *

- Chapstick

I am skipping setting powder because the colorstay plus rimmel foundations dry very matte, and I am going to have to add either some sort of highlight or moisturizer to make sure it's a bit more dewy...plus it's so hot that more powder is the last thing I want in my life. I can't wait until I can set aside my powder blush and switch to a cream one instead. 

* June challenge / project pan items


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 15, 2014)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*

Concealer: bareMinerals - Summer Bisque

Blush: Geek Chic Cosmetics - Cosmo Canyon

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Eyelid Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*

Eyeshadow: Maybelline 8 Pan Palette - Sunbaked Neutrals* (focusing on clearing out more of the gold shade that I just hit pan on) + whatever eyeshadow I want to pair this with

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait*

Fragrance: Especially Escada sample (should be finished with this by the end of the week)

*Project Pan Items


----------



## EllaK (Jun 15, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Foundation: It Cosmetics CC cream

Powder: Kat Von D Lock It powder foundation

Bronzer: Chanel Les Beiges #40

Blush: MUFE Cream blush #210 and Dior Rosy glow

Eyeshadow: Too Faced Natural Eyes palette

Lipsticks: Tom Ford Nude Vanille, Lancome Pale lips, Guerlain Rouge G in Gemma, YSL Rouge Volupte #29, MAC Pink Plaid

Lip glosses: NARS Turkish Delight, Dior Venus, Buxom Dani, NYX Vanilla Cream Pie, YSL Gloss Volupte #202


----------



## jayeme (Jun 16, 2014)

I definitely need to get into this since I started working an 8 to 5! I don't have time to think about my makeup in the morning anymore. These are my picks for the week:

Primer: Napoleon Perdis (box of foil packets from glossybox)

Foundation: Covergirl 3 in 1 Outlast Stay Fabulous

Concealer: Benefit Fakeup and Rimmel Match Perfection

Powder: essence all about matt

Blush: Stila Convertible Color in Lillium (but I reserve the right to switch when my NARS blushes from Neiman Marcus arrive sometime this week!)

Eyebrows: Sumita brow pencil and Anastasia clear brow gel

Mascara: L'Oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions

Eye primer: TheBalm Put A Lid On It

Eyeshadow: Either Maybelline Color Tattoo in Creamy Beige if I'm in a hurry, or the Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette if I have time for a better look

Eyeliner: Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner pencil

Lipstick: Either L'Oreal Colour Riche in Rose Taffeta for a neutral look or em in Violaceous for a bolder look

Perfume: Harvey Prince Hello sample


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm going on 3 vacations (home to the bay area, Maui, Chicago/Michigan) and won't be home for a month so this is sort of like a *super* Monday Club because whatever I pack I'm going to be stuck with for a month. Luckily I have so much travel size stuff from all these sub boxes!

*Cleanser:* Caudalie Makeup Remover Cleansing Water, Vasanti Wake Up! Exfoliating Cleanser, Purlisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser, Shamanuti Activated Charcoal Cleanser

*Toner:* Caudalie Beauty Elixir

*Eye Cream:* Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue, Benefit It's Potent

*Serums, treatments and shit:* Revive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum, Paula's Choice Daily Skin Clearing Treatment, Lancer Lift Intense Serum, Paula's Choice Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum, Caudalie Overnight Detox Oil, Secret Key Honey Bees Spot Remover

*Moisturizers:* Honey One Snail Ultra Moisture Cream, Dr. Jart Ceramadin Cream, Benefit Total Moisture Cream, Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Lotion

*Primer: *Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer (before tan), Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (after tan)

*SPF:* Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer (can't wait to use this up! I hate the smell and refuse to wear it under makeup... I'm thinking for morning swims in the pool, maybe the beach) Supergoop Oil, Murad Sun Balm stick, Hang Ten

*Concealer: *Tarte Marajuca concealer, Benefit Fakeup concealer

*Foundation:* Supergoop CC Cream (before tan), It Cosmetics Your Skin But Better CC Cream (after tan)

*Powder:* Jane Iredale Pure Pressed Powder 

*Highlighter:* Benefit Watt's Up

*Bronzer: *Urban Decay Toasted Baked Bronzer, Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer

*Blush: *Nars Orgasm

*Eye Primer: *Too Faced Shadow Insurance

*Eyeliner:* Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner

*Eyeshadow:* NYX Be Free/Sois Libre palette, Stila Tie Dye eyeshadow, Revealed 2 palette sample

*Mascara:* Too Faced Lashgasm, Rimmel Scandaleyes Retro Glam (might as well use it so I can get the brand bage on Influenster), Sumita Sky Blue Super Lash Mascara                     

*Lip Primer: *Too Faced Lip Insurance, Lipology Anti-feathering pencil

*Lips:* NYX Eclair Butter Gloss, Malin+Goetz Mojito Lip Balm, Alima Pure Rhubarb lip tint, mini Stila Beso liquid lipstick, mini Cynthia Rowley Sugar creamy lip stain, mini Chantecaille Framboise brilliant gloss, Tarte Exposed Lipsurgence, Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Pandore, YSL GLossy Stain in Encre Rose (it's a month... I need options)

*Fragrance: *Smellbent St. Tropez, Atelier Cologne Cedrat Enivrant, Pacifica Island Vanilla rollerball, Tocca Giuletta rollerball, Rainbow Honey Summer Nectar mini rollerball

*Shampoo/Conditioner:* whatever my sisters are using, No. 4 Hydrating and Volumizing Shampoo/Conditioner samples, DeveloPlus Anti-Aging Hair System

*Dry Shampoo: *Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo travel size (gotta pick this up at Sephora)

*After Shower Hair Products:* BP Protect &amp; Detangle, Alterna Caviar CC Cream, Phytolisse Ultra Glossing Finishing Serum

*Curl/Wave: *Miss Jessie's samples,* *Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray, Sachajuan Ocean Mist, Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray (kind of excessive but the first three will be meeting me in packages at my mom's in California

*Random:* Anastasia Clear Brow Gel, Anastasia Lash Genius Topcoat, Urban Decay Chill Makeup Setting Spray, Boo Boo Cover-Up, Coola Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion, Karma Organic Spa Nail Polish Remover, plus some fun nail polish to share with my sisters

It's kind of a lot but a month is a long time and I like to mix things up. Quite a few things are going to be meeting me at my mom's in California this week from swaps, Birchboxes, Modern Mermaid set, etc. I'm also bringing a small assortment of foils.

Phew. Long, but now this can double as my packing checklist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 16, 2014)

School's out!! Teacher workdays today &amp; tomorrow, but those are super casual. Makeup is being pared down accordingly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Face:

UD Naked liquid foundation

Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Smashbox stick concealer

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores powder

Too Faced Sun Bunny Light bronzer/highlighter

Eyes:

Cover Girl Outlast cream shadow tube--gold

Rimmel Scandaleyes in Nude

Too Faced Lashgasm mascara

Lioele eyebrow pencil in Gray Black

Lips:

Fresh Sugar balm

Tonymoly Magic Lip Tint--green apple


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 16, 2014)

So most of these are repeats...

My picks::

- UDPP primer for eyes

- UD shadow single in Buck*
- Be a Bombshell shadow quad in Bora Bora

- Benefit Porefessional primer

- Revlon Colorstay oily skin foundation

- Rimmel Stay Matte

- UD liner in Desperation or Zero*

- Loreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara

- Tarte energy cheek and lip stain duo*

- Jessica Simpson Fancy perfume*

*on track to finish by the end of the month


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 20, 2014)

Headed out for vacation tomorrow, so here's my picks for the week:

Primer: Cover FX (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Finish up the Avon Anew from last week and Various Samples

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer

Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Highlighter: Benefit Watts Up

Blush:Josie Maran Color Stick Rosy

Eye Shadow: Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette 

Eye Liner: Cynthia Rowley Silver, UD Deep End &amp; Tornado

Lip Color: Clinique Shy, Estee Lauder Autumn &amp; Hot Kiss

Nail Polish: Julep Caroline, Shoshanna &amp; Shenae, &amp; SOPI Mermaid to Order

Perfume: Diptyque L'ombre Dans L'eau &amp; Harvey Prince Hello

Same as always: Dior 'Diorshow' mascara (Until 7/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, Benefit Eye Bright pencil and for summer, Stila'shttp:////topic/127783-the-monday-club/page-45# 10 in 1 bronzing beautyhttp:////index.php?# balm to warm up my foundation.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 21, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Should I even do my monday items since I'm sticking to my june projects?! omg. I love my products but I CANNOT. WAIT. until I am able to switch it up...like all of it.
> 
> So, without further ado:
> 
> ...


ok, so as per usual, going back to check in on what I used.

totally wore my maybelline color tattoo every single day. it was awesome. didn't touch nepal or mac tan once. I had monday off and then had to take today off due to crap with water in the basement, so I only really wore makeup 3 days out of the week. I ended up pairing my maybelline color tattoo with an inglot shade (344) in the crease that's a dead ringer for mac haux (or quarry? it might be quarry. too tired to remember), and inglot 395 which is a dupe for mac nylon as a highlight. it's a lovely look that takes me exactly 5 minutes to do, and looks like I put a lot more effort into it than I really did.

eyeliner was worn every day, as was my mascara. 

face items I think the only thing I used consistently was my blush and highlight... x-x ended up mixing foundations or using others due to my face being all angry at me. continued to forget about concealer.

why do I do that?! I look so much more awake with concealer on but it always feels like an extra step I don't want to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lips I wore my items except for thursday when I rocked a red lip, since we were going to the movies.

will come back in with my items for next week... for saturdays I'm just allowing myself to wear whatever the heck I want, and Sundays are official no-makeup days for me.


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 21, 2014)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*

Blush: a different theBalm - Instain blush each day of the week

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*, Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Shiro - Baker's Boy (sample) + Coastal Scents 252 Palette

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait*

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Beautiful Day

*Project Pan Items


----------



## EllaK (Jun 22, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Foundation: Estee Lauder Double Wear

Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #20

Bronzer: NARS Laguna

Blush: Lorac Exposed

Eyeshadow: Stila In The Light palette

Lips: Whatever I feel like wearing that day


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 22, 2014)

6 more days to go of my makeup-wearing days for the month. 6 more days! then i get to switch it out.

So, for this week and Monday of NEXT week, here it is:

eyes:

- maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze*

- UD Naked palette*

- UD liner in Zero

Face:

- Concealer: Sephora concealer*, mac studio finish concealer, maybelline fit me concealer* 

- Foundation: Revlon colorstay, Smashbox BB cream (mixed together)

- Highlight: Thebalm mary loumaziner

- Blush: Cargo Tonga* 

Lips:

- Revlon lip butter in pink truffle*

- Mac cremesheen in Looks Like Sin*

---

Come next week on Sunday I will post my basket of what goes into my basket starting on that tuesday, and will come up with another challenge for July. Chances are the maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze will stay in my weekly selection until it's gone, since now it's the perfect time for bronzey cream shadows.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 22, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish

Foundation: Covergirl 3-in-1 (I almost need a new bottle of this....)

Powder: Palladio Rice Powder in Translucent (and essence it's all about matt in my bag for touch-ups)

Concealer: Revlon Photoready in Light and Rimmel Match Perfection in Fair

Blush: essence Silky Touch in babydoll and Stila Custom Color in pink

Highligher: Benefit Watt's Up

Lips: L'Oreal Color Extraordinaire whatever long name in Blushing Harmony, Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Ruby, or Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey

Eye primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye shadow: Color Tattoos in Bad to the Bronze or Inked In Pink or Too Faced Natural Eyes palette

Eyeliner: Cynthia Rowley Liquid Eyeliner in black, Manhattan X-Treme Last Eyeliner in black, or UD 24/7 in Rockstar

Mascara: Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

Brows: Wet n Wild brow kit and Anastasia Brow Gel

Perfume: Juicy Couture sample


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 22, 2014)

This weeks picks:

*Face:*

-Avon Smooth Minerals foundation &amp; bronzer

-Avon Smooth Minerals Mauve blush

-Avon Magix face primer

-Wet 'n' Wild Reserve Your Cabana Highlighter

*Eyes:*

-Avon True Color Quad: Barely There

-Avon True Color Quad: Mocha Latte

-Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad To The Bronze

-Covergirl Super Thick Mascara

-Avon Perfect Eyebrow Kit: Blonde

*Lips:*

-Avon Ultra Color: Toasted Rose

-Almay Liquid Lip Balm: Blooming

-Avon Glazewear lipgloss: Darling Pink


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm not even posting my picks for this week since it's like the 5th week in a row of most of my items.  I just want them goneeee.  But I'm here to cheer everyone else on!


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, this week, as simple as possible (for someone with not-great skin, anyway).

Face:

Tarte BB Treatment tinted primer (decided I LOVE this under foundation)

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores powder

MUFE Mat Velvet in #15 plus Vincent Longo Liquid Canvas Sheer Matte in Golden Porcelain (the VL is just a smidge too dark still, but I inadvertently got a bit of a tan so I'm too dark for my winter foundations)

TF Shadow Insurance

Smashbox Camera-Ready concealer stick

Josie Maran Coconut Water Cheek Gelee in Poppy Paradise(?--the coral one)

Eyes/Brows/Lashes:

Fyrinnae Rapunzel Had Extensions loose shadow

Benefit They're Real mascara

Anastasia clear brow gel

Lips:

Fresh Sugar balm

Josie Maran cheek color on lips as well


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi! I'm going to join you guys, need to use up some items so here goes^^

Eyes
- Loreal Volume Million Lashes Mascara

- Maybelline Color Tattoo - Barely Branded
- Loreal Superliner 
- Innisfree Eye Primer

Face

- Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
- Wet N Wild Megamix Bronzer
- Etude House Blush - Grapefruit Jelly (i believe its called)
- Hanskin BB Cream
- Banila Co CC Cream
- Nyx HD Concealer
- Billion Dollar Brows Universal Brow Pencil and BDB Brow Wax


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 24, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> This weeks picks:
> 
> *Face:*
> 
> ...


I'm going to change my picks for the week.  Everything remains the same except for the eyeshadows.

This week I'm going to wear:

Maybelline Color Tattoo LE in Pure Nude (looks like a sheerer version of barely branded)

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s in Rose Gold*

Avon True Color e/s single in Copper

Avon True Color quad in Sandy Corals

* project pan items


----------



## cumber1137 (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while, that's because I've been using the same items all month. Still no pan, though.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 27, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> I haven't posted in a while, that's because I've been using the same items all month. Still no pan, though.


Keep at it! From my experience it feels like you'll never hit pan. Then suddenly you hit pan on 1 item &amp; within a few days you hit pan on several other items.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 28, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Loreal Magic Perfecting Base (face), Nars Pro-Prime Eyeshadow Base (eyes)

Foundation: Josie Maran Matchmaker Serum Foundation

Concealer: Benefit Fake up

Powder: MUFE HD

Highlighter: Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator

Blush:Estee Lauder Blush Palette

Eye Shadow: LMDB  True Color Eyeshadow Peachy Keen &amp; Goldstone, Loreal Infallible All Night Blue, Nyx Sky Pink Pearl

Eye Liner: LMDB Dualistic Eye Pencil Tamarack, UD Crave &amp; Smashbox Santigold Double Ended Eyeliner

Lip Color: IT cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush in Pure Joy, Estee Lauder Nectarine &amp; Sugar Honey

Nail Polish: Julep America &amp; Fireworks, Bondi Horny Mistress and Starry Night, SOPI Mermaid to Order

Perfume: DKNY Be Golden Delicious, Diptyque L'ombre Dans L'eau &amp; Harvey Prince Hello

Same as always: Lorac Multiplex 3D mascara - woohoo...new mascara! (Until 10/1), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 29, 2014)

This weeks picks:

*Face:*

-Avon Smooth Minerals foundation &amp; bronzer

-Flower Beauty Cream Blush: Primrose and Proper

-Avon Magix face primer

-Wet 'n' Wild Reserve Your Cabana Highlighter

*Eyes:*

-LORAC Behind the Scenes e/s primer

-Bobbi Brown Shimmer wash e/s: Rose Gold*

-Avon True Color e/s single: Copper*

-UD Naked Palette

-UD Naked 3 Palette

-Maybelline Color Tattoo: Pure Nude

-Covergirl Super Thick Mascara

-Avon Perfect Eyebrow Kit: Blonde

*Lips:*

-Avon Ultra Color: Toasted Rose*

-Avon Glazewear lipgloss: Palm Beach Pink

-Avon Glazewear lipgloss: Darling Pink

*project pan items


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 29, 2014)

My UDPP in Greed is pointing at the Coastal Scents 252 Palette color I want to focus on (it corresponds to the Coastal Scents Hot Pot in Atomic Apricot).

My Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait is rolled up and it looks like I should be done with it by the end of the week 

Fragrance Mist is Bath and Body Works - Moonlight Path.

Everything else is in my project pan and has been posted before.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

My picks for this next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

* Maybelline Color Tattoo Barely Branded 
* TheBalm Nudetude Palette - Especially the color "selfish"
* Makeupmekka (norwegian brand) gel liner  
* Lorèal Volume Million Lashes 
* Elizabeth Mot BIG Mascara

Face
* Hanskin BB Cream
* Banila Co CC Cream
* Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
* Wet n Wild megamix Bronzer
* Etude House Grapefruit Jelly Cookie Blusher

Lips
* TBS Honey Lip Butter
* A.T Fox Lip Crayon 
* Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee

My makeupmekka gel liner is over half empty, so going to focus it down from now on. Seeing progress in almost all items and it feels SO good!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 29, 2014)

This is great. I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts, and I think I'm going to join in. First I need to clean up my makeup desk so that I can find everything and then find something to put my weekly picks into. Then I'll make a list for this week!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay after going all rogue last week, I am back to it!

Primer: porefessional, as always

Foundation: tarte Amazonian clay 12 hour (should be done this week!)

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Concealer: nyx HD

Eye primer: nars pro prime, maybelline color tattoo in barely branded

Mascara: maybelline falsies flared, covergirl clump crusher

Eyeshadow: too faced a few of my favorite things palette, concentrating on milk chocolate*, cream colored ponies*, taffy*, woolen mittens, coquette, and dark chocolate

Blush: too faced palette melt into spring, elf tickled pink*

Liner: sephora flashy liner in brown*, dark chocolate from the too faced palette

Highlighter: maybelline master highlight in nude

Lips: nyx butter gloss in creme brûlée*, nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy*, maybelline color sensational vivid in pink pop

* = project pan items that are "allowed" every week.


----------



## cumber1137 (Jun 30, 2014)

MC is the same group of stuff I've been using since the start of June. Still no pan. 

/monthly_06_2014/post-105647-0-05768300-1401717377.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-105647-0-05768300-1401717377_thumb.jpg


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 30, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> MC is the same group of stuff I've been using since the start of June. Still no pan.
> 
> /monthly_06_2014/post-105647-0-05768300-1401717377.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-105647-0-05768300-1401717377_thumb.jpg


what are those little shadow pans in your z palette?! that gold and blue look so gorgeous.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 30, 2014)

July project pan for makeup started today for me!

I am using


Murad face primer and UDPP eye primer
UD shadow in Buck and Toasted
UD liner in demolition
Lancome doll eyes mascara
Yes to Grapefruit cc cream
Tarte lipsurgence and blush duo in Energy
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 2, 2014)

I put this together and photographed it on Sunday, but I didn't have time to upload the photo until now.





I think I might be doing this slightly different than others, but I hope it's okay if I play along. I basically just chose one or two options for each category of makeup that I usually use that I have to stick with this week. I'm allowed to add other things from different categories, but not from the categories I have here. So I could also wear a lip liner, but I can't choose a different lip gloss other than what I've chosen for this week (if that makes sense). Items marked with a * are from my project pan. I'm trying to use a lot of cream/liquid products, since they'll expire sooner than powder ones.

Revlon Lip Butter in Cherry Tart

Sephora tinted moisturizer

L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded

Avon lip gloss in Apple Cinnamon*

Revlon highlighter/concealer thing (Touche Eclat knockoff)*

CoverGirl blonde eyebrow pencil*

Wet N Wild eyeshadow primer*

e.l.f. Tone Correcting powder (the tinted moisturizer is a little dark, and this is a little light, so it evens out)

Mica gel eyeliner*

NYX green concealer

Pixi Brightening Primer (terrible primer, but works well as a highlighter)

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze

NYX cream blush in Tea Rose

ULTA cheek stain in Desire

CoverGirl pressed powder* (finished this up, so it's out!)

sample of Tarte bronzer in Park Ave. Princess

and

'Tini Beauty Shadow Tint in Ambrosia - trying to figure out how to make this work, since it creases and wears off like crazy, even with primer (it's okay with powder shadow on top, but since I like the color of the cream, that's kind of pointless)

So that's my face for this week!


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 5, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> what are those little shadow pans in your z palette?! that gold and blue look so gorgeous.


The four colors are from the Benefit Rich is Back palette that I depotted.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

Face

Primer: benefit - The Porefessional (sample) - it sits on my counter taunting me, so I'm putting away my project pan primer for this week

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*

Blush: thebalm Instain Blush - Lace

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*, Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Maybelline 8-Pan Sunbaked Neutrals*, Hello Waffle - Rainforest and Corgi Butts

Lips:

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait* - this keeps refusing to die; I'll hopefully be done with it by Wednesday

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Pink Whisper* - planning on using this after I finish Peach Parfait

Fragrance Mist: Bath and Body Works - (Golden Magnolia) Sun

*Project Pan Items


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 6, 2014)

My picks for this upcomming week:

- Elizabeth Moth BIG Mascara
- A.t Fox Gel liner in black
- Billion Dollar Brow Univeral Brow Pencil &amp; wax
- Maybelline Color Tattoo barely branded &amp; inked in pink
- Banila Co CC cream
- Hanskin BB Cream
- Wet n wild Megamix Bronzer
- Skinfood Loose powder
- Etude House Sweet Recipe Cookie Powder 01
- Etude House Fresh Cherry tint- Cherry pink


----------



## BSquared (Jul 6, 2014)

For the week:

Primer: Rimmel fix and perfect pro (hell must be frozen because I'm straying from porefessional!)

Eye primer: nars pro prime

Foundation: loreal true match

Powder: Rimmel stay matte (I kind of love this?)

Eyeshadow: too faced milk chocolate* and cream colored ponies*, urban decay ammo palette, focusing on sin, smog, and last call (*) but using anything

Mascara: benefit bad gal lash, covergirl clump crusher

Blush: tarte fearless, elf tickled pink*

Highlighter: Mary louminizer

Lips: nyx cotton candy*, nyx creme brûlée*, Rimmel show off in nova.

*project pan items that are "allowed" each week.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

I had such success with doing a june challenge that I am doing another one for July. Throwing these next 6 items into a monthly challenge (sort of makeup basket for the month) so I can get some good use out of them, then all other items I can add or remove as i wish every week.

Here's the babies:




Mac blush warm soul *

Wet n Wild trio in I'm Getting Sunburned *

Nyx lip pencil in Nude Pink *

NYC Sunny bronzer **
Nyx eyebrow cake powder *
Rimmel Scandaleyes kohl kajal in Brown **

Other items being used this week:

Inglot quad I put together.

Revlon colorstay liquid foundation mixed with Smashbox bb cream.

Maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze **

Benefit erase paste and Nars Creamy concealer for under eyes and blemishes.

Whatever mascara tube I have open.

_* Items for  the challenge
** items from my project pan *and* july challenge. _


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 6, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Cover FX (face), Benefit Stay don't Stray (eyes)

Foundation: Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer

Concealer: LMDB

Powder: Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder

Highlighter: Benefit High Beam

Blush:the Balm InStain Swiss Dot

Eye Shadow: Loreal Study Eye Pencil in Aqua, Stila In the Light Palette

Eye Liner: Clinique Quickliner in Intense Chocolate, Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner &amp; UD Binge

Lip Color: Bare Minerals Lip Gloss in Cupcake, Jouer Nude Glisten Gloss, Julep Lady in Red

Nail Polish: Julep Jane &amp; Evangeline, Zoya Raven &amp; Elle About Thyme

Perfume: Atelier Vanille Insensee &amp; Billionaire Boyfriend

Same as always: Lorac Multiplex 3D mascara - (Until 10/1), 100% Pure Fruit Mascara (as a primer), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

Picks for the week:

Primer: Missha (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Miracle Skin Transformer

Concealer: Josie Maran

Powder: It cosmetics Bye Bye Pores

Highlighter: Miracle Skin Transformer Spotlight

Blush: Laura Gellar Beauty Blush n Brighten Berry

Eye Shadow: Glamour Doll Eyes Samples

Eye Liner: Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray, Chella Eyeliner Blue &amp; UD Deep End

Lip Color: Kat Von D Lolita, Lancome Lip Lover in Framboise Etoile, Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube in Menatour

Nail Polish: Zoya Binx, Rainbow Honey Chemical Plant, Deep Heart Sea, &amp; Viridis, SOPI White Hot

Perfume: Philosophy Amazing Grace &amp; Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet

Same as always: Lorac Multiplex 3D mascara - (Until 10/1), 100% Pure Fruit Mascara (as a primer), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey...just a second! Where is everyone?  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :couch:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 12, 2014)

Haha I've been visiting family and stuck with the same makeup for a few weeks.  But yeah, it has dropped off around here... *watches a tumbleweed go by*  Hopefully it'll pick up soon, I'm sure there's just a lot of us either busy with stuff and/or unwilling to wear makeup in all this heat!


----------



## cosmengineer (Jul 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Haha I've been visiting family and stuck with the same makeup for a few weeks.  But yeah, it has dropped off around here... *watches a tumbleweed go by*  Hopefully it'll pick up soon, I'm sure there's just a lot of us either busy with stuff and/or unwilling to wear makeup in all this heat!


Heat! Nice, it has been raining here since June, by the way here is Germany.I would like it muc better if it were hot like it is supposed to be in the summer.Then again  although temperature-wise it is makeup friendly,I am not wearing much make up due to lack of time because of my two little sons who are 2.5 and 1 year old.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Hey...just a second! Where is everyone? h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :couch:


I'm here!! I'll do my picks today since I'm going through stuff while cleaning the bathroom. I feel like I'm boring lately since I'm on project pan! 
Primer: back to porefessional....feel like the Rimmel broke me out

Foundation: nyx bb cream

Concealer: nyx HD

Powder: Rimmel stay matte, elf HD undereye

Eye primer: nars pro prime, nyx milk pencil

Liner: sephora flashy liner in brown*, nars larger than life eyeliner in via vinetto

Mascara: maybelline falsies flared

Eyeshadow: too faced a few of my favorite things palette*

Blush: elf tickled pink*, too faced palette blushes

Highlighter: smashbox soft light in shimmer

Lips: nyx cotton candy*, nyx creme brûlée*, nyx macaroon in rose, nyx mega shine in beige

*project pan items that are "allowed" each week

Note: what a nyx heavy week!


----------



## deenah (Jul 12, 2014)

I just joined the forum, enrolled on a project 5 pan and decided to also begin rotating my products again. I used to do that a lot before. I warn you, I am going to be quite boring with my face products, as that is the category in which I only have a couple of options. Eyeshadows and lip products are a big problem for me, so those will change every week. Ok, let's get the show on the road!

I'm just going to post my products today since I have time. Tomorrow we'll be out of town and I'm sure by the time we come back my kid won't allow me to rummage through my stash.






Foundation: Rimmel Match Perfection - I don't really like it, but I am going to use this sucker anyway

Powder: Physicians Formula Mineral Airbrushing - the only powder I own

Concealer: Maybelline Fit Me

Bronzer: Flormar Teracotta Powder shade 21, this is not domed anymore and that makes me happy

Blusher and highlighter: MUA shade 6 (project pan) and Anabelle Rose, Mary Lou Manizer - love this highlighter so much that I just gave away every other highlighter I own

Eye makeup: Seventeen Trio (frosty beige project pan shadow), Nyx Jazz Night Palette (I should try and use this up, I think it's getting close to 5 years since I have it....), Illamasqua Cream Pigment Dellirium, TFSI, Sleek Ink Pot Eyeliner (I don't like it that much but oh well), Benefit They're Real Mascara (don't own any other mascara, I'm good at only opening one tube at a time)

Lippies: random pink lipliner (I don't really wear lipliner that much), Farmasi Lip Maximizer Lipstick (project pan), Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake, Maybelline Vivids in Hot Plum (maybe I'll be in the mood for bright lips one of these days, right?)

Hope I included everything. Let's see how I do!


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 12, 2014)

Project Pan Items + Coastal Scents 252 Palette (specifically the shade Atomic Apricot, which my UDPP - Greed is pointing at)

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Beautiful Day


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 13, 2014)

Picks for this week:

- Thebalm nudetude palette (especially selfish and sultry)
- Elizabeth Mott BIG Mascara and Too faced Lashgasm
- A.t Fox Gel Eyeliner 
- Anastasia Brow Wiz
- Skinfood Loose Powder
- Hanskin BB Cream
- Banila Co Cc Cream
- Sumita Brow Wax
- NARS Laguna/orgasm Duo
- Etude House Fresh Cherry Tint PK001

Making so much progress. But had to switch up a bit this week!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a little late this week.

For foundation I'll switch between:

1. Avon ideal flawless foundation*

2. Avon ideal flawless pressed powder*

And.....

3. Avon smooth minerals foundation

4. Avon blush in heavenly pink

5. Flower Beauty cream blush in primrose &amp; proper

6. NYC bronzer in sunny*

7. Mark shimmer cubes highlighter

8. Maybelline e/s in earthly taupe

9. Avon e/s in copper

10. Bobbi Brown e/s in rose gold*

11. Lorac unzipped palette*

12. Lorac behind the scenes eyeshadow primer*

13. Maybelline the rocket mascara

14. UD naked e/s for eyebrows

15. Lancôme black eyeliner

16. Avon glimmersticks eyeliner in cosmic brown

17. Avon lipstick in toasted rose*

18. Avon glazewear lipgloss in Palm beach pink*

* project pan items


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 15, 2014)

I feel boring too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm joining in to mention my items:

Foundation: Shiseido lifting foundation

Powder: Mac Studio Fix powder

Eyeshadow: Maybelline color tattoos in barely branded* and bad to the bronze*, mac shadow in swiss chocolate, MUG shadow in latte

Blush: Cargo Tonga*

Eyeliner: UD Liner in Zero*

Brows: Nyx eyebrow cake powder (medium brown, I think?)

Lips: Mac lipstick in Bare Again* and Revlon LB in Raspberry Pie*

That's it for this gal. My choices are being kept to bare minimum for certain things because I am now trying to go to the gym often, and a lot of these items (marked with * ) are project pan items, so they won't be rotating much.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

For my makeup routine...

St Tropez Gradual Tan moisturizer

Pores No More primer

Tarte Maracuja concealer

It Cosmetics CC Cream (yay my tan foundation!)

Jane Iredale Pressed Powder

Too Faced chocolate bronzer

Nars orgasm blush

Mary Lou Manizer highlighter

Revlon colorstay eyeliner

Bare Minerals 5 in 1 for eye primer

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette sampler

Rimmel London Scandaleyes mascara

UD makeup setting spray

Pixi Mini Tinted Brilliance Balm/ElleGirl I Say Tint You Say Gloss/Fresh Sugar Tulip 

Skincare routine...

Caudalie makeup cleansing water

Chantecaille Flower Infused Cleansing Milk/Enesti Rice &amp; Milk Foaming Cleanser

Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant

Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

Marcelle New Age 8 in 1 Serum

Caudalie Overnight Detox Oil

Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk &amp; Argan Oil Steam Cream

Caudalie Lip Conditioner

Shower/hair....

Bath &amp; Body Works Honey Almond Scrub/Wild Berry Tulip Shower Gel

Developlus Anti-Aging Hair System

Julien Farel Zero Frizz Restore

No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect/Miss Jessie's Leave In Condish

Pantene Ultimate 10 BB Creme

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray/Miss Jessie's Quick Curls


----------



## Margiee (Jul 16, 2014)

Going out of town for 10 days on Friday.  Here is what I am bringing with me, hoping to bring back fewer items than I left with.

Lorac Pocket Pro Palette (specifically the shade nude as a highlight)

Ulta Professional Matte Prime (almost gone)*

Dior Dream Skin foil*

L'Oreal Miracle Blur (giant) foil*

Jane Cream Eye Shadow in Pink Orchid

Revlon Colorstay Pressed Powder

ELF Eyebrow Kit in light (weirdly in love with this for such a cheap little thing)

Rimmel Matchperfection concealer

Covergirl Clump Crusher in brown black

Thebalm Put a Lid on it

Bourjois Eyeliner in voilet (super old, need to use)

Benefit Highbeam deluxe sample

Coastal Scents 2 sample quad from BB*

Ulta powder blush in girlie

Thebalm How bout them apples sample from BB (I have been working on this for over a month, it will. not. die.)*

Revlon Lip Butter iin Juicy Papaya 

Julep Luxe lip conditioning treatment

Cynthia Rowley creamy lipstain sample from BB in sugar

LAQA purple lip crayon from BB

* indicates trying to use up completely over trip


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 17, 2014)

This week I have been using 


Murad face primer and UDPP eye primer

UD shadow in Jones and Toasted

Elizabeth Mott shadow in Champagne

UD liner in LSD

Loreal Voluminous Butterfly

Yes to Grapefruit cc cream

Tarte lipsurgence and blush duo in Energy

Rimmel Stay Matte Powder


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm leaving for a two week business trip, so this will be my picks for the whole time:

Primer: Smashbox (face), Smashbox Photo finish Lid Primer (eyes)

Foundation: Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream

Concealer: LMDB

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Dim Light

Blush: Laura Mercier blush palette

Eye Shadow: Coastal Scents Revealed Palette

Eye Liner: Eyeko Skinny Liner in Purple, Sumita Contrast Eye Pencil in Suman, UD Mars

Lip Color: LMDB Red, Maybelline Mirrored Mauve, Model Co Lip Duo

Nail Polish: Julep Malala, Adele &amp; Lois, Zoya Tinsley 

Perfume: Jo Malone Lime &amp; Basil, Atelier Orange Sanguine, Dolce &amp; Gabana Light Blue &amp; Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

Same as always: Lorac Multiplex 3D mascara - (Until 10/1), 100% Pure Fruit Mascara (as a primer), Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## deenah (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll just post my picks now, since I won't have any time tomorrow. I have to say I'll be using these same items until July 31. I'll be on a short holiday starting then and I'll just swap my stuff when I leave. I already explained it on the July No Buy thread that I am trying to use up the oldest stuff in my collection by the end of this year, so I'll be pretty boring in the coming months. Hope you won't mind too much.

Here is all of the stuff. I am a little short on time so I won't be listing all of them. Hope the pic is self explanatory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, I have to say, I am giving one last chance to that mint green Essence mono. It pretty much sucks and I think I'll just send it on its merry way after this last try.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 20, 2014)

Face

Primer: benefit - The Porefessional (sample)

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match*

Blush: Smashbox Be Discovered Palette

Highlighter: Smashbox Be Discovered Palette

Setting Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*

Eyes

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It*, UDPP - Greed (travel size)*

Eyeshadow: Smashbox Be Discovered Palette, Geek Chic Cosmetics - Into the West

Lipstick: stila long wear liquid lip color - Coral

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous Gloss - Coral Reef

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works - Air


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

@@chibimorph I had that Porefessional sample from Ulta &amp; it lasted for a loooong time.  I really liked it but I just can't bring myself to spend $30 on a full size. I wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 20, 2014)

@@azalea97 Yeah, I actually have a different primer (the Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro) as part of my project pan, but this Porefessional sample just sits on my counter taunting me - I'm trying to use it up by the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

This weeks picks:

1. Avon magix face perfector (not pictured)

2. Avon Smooth Minerals foundation

3. Avon Ideal Flawless pressed powder (not pictured)*

4. Lorac eyeshadow primer*

5. Lorac Unzipped palette*

6. Avon Glimmersticks eyeliner in cosmic brown (almost gone)

7. Covergirl Super Thick mascara

8. Avon toasted rose lipstick (probably only a days worth left)*

9. Jordana twist &amp; shine in honey love

10. Avon glazewear lipgloss in Palm beach pink*

11. NYX butter gloss in vanilla cream pie

12. Covergirl cheekers blush in pure plum

13. NYC bronzer in sunny*

14. Wet n Wild Reserve your Cabana highlighter (not pictured)


----------



## BSquared (Jul 20, 2014)

Not a whole lot changing this week:

Primer: Rimmel stay matte, hoping it doesn't break me out!

Foundation: loreal true match (might be done this week?)

Concealer: nyx HD

Powder. Rimmel stay matte

Eye primer: nars pro prime

Eyeshadow: makeup geek creme brûlée, UD sin*, UD last call*, too faced cream colored ponies*

Liner: Jane waterproof liner in black

Mascara: benefit bad gal lash, cover girl clump crusher waterproof

Highlighter: too faced eyeshadow in snowflake (I'm being...experimental this week, we'll see how it works lol)

Blush: elf tickled pink*

Bronzer: too faced sun bunny. Feeling bronzer this week?

Lips: Tokyo milk dark salted caramel lip balm, lorac alter ego lipstick in nymph, nyx butter gloss in creme brûlée*

*project pan items that are "allowed" each week


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 20, 2014)

New week, again! Time is flying by lol. Can't wait for this week to be over so I can finally have my 2 weeks of from work. :lol:  

Well, here are my picks for this week:
 

- Banila Co CC cream
- Hanskin BB Cream
- Nyx Hd Concealer
- Skinfood Loose powder
- Etude House Watercolor blush liliac
- Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette
- Thebalm Nudetude Palette
- Anastasia Brow Wiz
- Makeupmekka Gel Liner
- Etude House Fresh Cherry Tint - Cherry pink and Hot Pink one
- Maybelline Color Tattoo Barely Branded
- YSL Rouge Volupte Lingerie Pink ; my favorite lipstick. Can't use this too often or I refuse using anything else LOL


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 20, 2014)

Some of mine are the same as last time, but I'm really excited about using these two Quo palettes. I've had them for years, and I tend to forget about them. The quality of the eyeshadows is amazing, and the blushes are really flattering. That sparkly dark bronzer in the blush palette has never been used, but it just occurred to me that it could be used as an eyeshadow, so I'm going to try that.

Sephora tinted moisturizer

Quo eyeshadow palette

Quo blush and bronzer palette

Mica gel eyeliner*

Pixi Brightening Primer

Maybelline loose mineral translucent powder

CoverGirl blonde eyebrow pencil*

Benefit Gimme Brow in Light/Medium (this stuff make a mess of my eyebrows use alone, so I have to combine it with a pencil and basically use it as an eyebrow gel)

Revlon highlighter/concealer thing (Touche Eclat knockoff)* (almost gone!)

Wet N Wild eyeshadow primer*

L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara

NYX green concealer

Maybelling lip fuschia lip gloss (also almost gone!)

Avon lip gloss in Apple Cinnamon*

* project pan item


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 21, 2014)

Monday again!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 21, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> This weeks picks:
> 
> 1. Avon magix face perfector (not pictured)
> 
> ...


I already finished the Avon toasted rose lipstick so I am replacing it with 2 other avon lipsticks: sheer raspberry ice and blush nude


----------



## Tyari (Jul 22, 2014)

Really good idea! I'm totally doing this


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Makeup...

Pores No More primer

It Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye/Tarte Maracuja concealer

It Cosmetics CC Cream 

Jane Iredale pressed powder

Too Faced chocolate bronzer

Tarte Blushing Bride cheek stain

Mary Lou Manizer highlighter

Revlon colorstay eyeliner

Laura Geller Cool Lids cream eyeshadow in Silver Sand

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette samplers (Sunset and Ballerina)/Rainbow Honey Sparkling Agave powder

Bad Gal Lash

Pixi Mini Tinted Brilliance Balm/Fresh Sugar Tulip/new NYX butter glosses/glominerals protecting lip treatment in flirtini

Skincare...

Patricia Wexler exfoliating cleanser with acnostat/O&amp; Soap Berry cleanser

Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum

Patricia Wexler acne serum

Paula's Choice RESIST anti-aging clear skin hydrator

Shower/hair....

BBW Wild Berry Tulip Shower Gel/Sumbody Milky Rich bonbon/Rainbow Honey shea soap bar

No. 4 Volumizing shampoo/conditioner samples (straight hair days)

Bumble and Bumble Surf shampoo/conditioner (curly days)

Julien Farel Zero Frizz Restore (every second curly day in a row instead of washing)

Miss Jessie's Leave In Condish + Bumble and Bumble Surf Spray (curly days)

No. 4 Super Comb + Pantene Ultimate 10 BB Creme + Oscar Blandi heat protect spray (straight days)


----------



## BSquared (Jul 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Not a whole lot changing this week:
> 
> Primer: benefit porefessional
> 
> ...


Doing this now as I just did a massive clean out (MAN that felt good)....not changing much from last week so just editing my post because team lazy.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 27, 2014)

Primer: benefit - The Porefessional (sample)

Eyeshadow: stila - In the Garden palette, Hello Waffle - Alice

Everything else is in my project pan and mentioned here before.


----------



## deenah (Jul 27, 2014)

deenah said:


> I'll just post my picks now, since I won't have any time tomorrow. I have to say I'll be using these same items until July 31. I'll be on a short holiday starting then and I'll just swap my stuff when I leave. I already explained it on the July No Buy thread that I am trying to use up the oldest stuff in my collection by the end of this year, so I'll be pretty boring in the coming months. Hope you won't mind too much.
> 
> Here is all of the stuff. I am a little short on time so I won't be listing all of them. Hope the pic is self explanatory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, I have to say, I am giving one last chance to that mint green Essence mono. It pretty much sucks and I think I'll just send it on its merry way after this last try.


So, I gave away that mint eyeshadow to my cousin. She was really happy. I also gave her a bunch of other stuff. Being 17 and discovering makeup can be exciting, I remember those days. I'll continue to use the same products until Thursday when I'll leave for my so-called holiday. I'm not sure what stuff I'll be bringing with me, but I guess it would be ok if I took stuff I really love and I can wear on a daily baisis. It's not like I wanna ruin my 10 days away from home by bringing a bunch of stuff I don't like that much, right?


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm going to jump in on this too! I've joined the No Buy/Low Buy support threads and the Project Pan thread so this is the next step on my journey to a well-edited, well-loved stash of favorites. This forum is exactly what I needed right now!

I have several categories of my stash that I only have one product for and will use them consistently - probably until they get discontinued (the horror):

*Face Primer:* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15

*Liquid Foundation:* NARS Sheer Matte/Sheer Glow - Siberia

*Concealer:* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly

*Powder Foundation: *MAC MSFN - Light

*Eye Primer: *MAC P+P Vibrancy Eye (discontinued :scared: but I have enough to last me 12 months)

*Lip Primer:* MAC P+P Lip

*Under-Eye Brightener:* MAC P+P Highlighter Radiant Rose

*Bronzer: *MAC Aphrodite's Shell (LE :scared: but I have a backup)

The way I'm going to structure my Monday Club (since I'm also doing Project Pan) is to have a minimum of two products every week, one from my Project Pan (PP) and one from my stash. My goal is to use my Project Pan items for the majority of the days and the other items when I feel like mixing it up. That way I'm focusing on using up those items but I'll still be able to have some variety. The Project Pan items will stay on the list until they get finished or tossed and the other items will rotate weekly.

Here are the items I'm using for this week:

*Lipsticks:* MAC - Peach Blossom (PP) and Chanel - Boy

*Tinted Lip Balm SPF:* Loreal Color Riche Balms - Pink Satin (PP) and Rose Elixir

*Lipglosses:* Bite Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library - Three (PP) and One

*Brow Products:* MAC Brow Pencil - Lingering (PP) and Anastasia Brow Wiz - Ash Blonde

*Blush:* MAC - Pink Swoon (PP) and Chanel - #64 Inspiration

*Highlighter:* Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle - Fig/Opal (PP) and Hourglass - Luminous Light

*Eyeshadows:* MAC Blanc Type, Dazzlelight, Wedge (PP) and Sea Worship

*Eyeliner:* MUFE Aqua Eyes Light Taupe 24L (PP) and Burgundy 18L

*Perfume:* Burberry Brit Sheer Rollerball (PP) and Pacifica Island Vanilla Solid Perfume


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Instead of doing a massive post of my entire routine, I figured from now on, I'd just do the stuff that I'm changing week to week or focusing on using up and skip all the stuff that never seems to change.

makeup...

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Anti-aging Moisturizer

Laura Mercier Radiance Bronze foundation primer

Lancome Blush Subtil in Tangerine Tint

Revlon colorstay eyeliner

BareMinerals 5 in 1 BB cream eyeshadow

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette samplers (Sunset and Ballerina)/UD Wallpaper palette

Bad Gal Lash

Tints &amp; Sass/Witch's Pouch Radiant Lolli Tint

Fresh Sugar Tulip/glominerals protecting lip treatment in flirtini

skincare...

Philosophy Purity Made Simple/Skinn Olive &amp; Enzyme Cleanser

Dewytree Tea Tree Powder in Toner

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant

LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence

Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Vitamin C Collagen Booster

Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk &amp; Argan Oil Steam Cream

shower/hair....

BBW Wild Berry Tulip shower gel/Carried Away bubble bath

Rainbow Honey shea soap bar

FCS Captain's Berried Booty sugar scrub

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo

Philip B. Detangling Toning Mist

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls sample/Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Spray

Philosophy Fresh Cream fragrance


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This week I have been using
> 
> 
> Murad face primer and UDPP eye primer
> ...


Do you feel like the Tarte Blush and Lipsurgence in the shade 'Energy' really give you color? I'm really pale but I didn't really see much of a color, but I *want* to like it.



deenah said:


> I'll just post my picks now, since I won't have any time tomorrow. I have to say I'll be using these same items until July 31. I'll be on a short holiday starting then and I'll just swap my stuff when I leave. I already explained it on the July No Buy thread that I am trying to use up the oldest stuff in my collection by the end of this year, so I'll be pretty boring in the coming months. Hope you won't mind too much.
> 
> Here is all of the stuff. I am a little short on time so I won't be listing all of them. Hope the pic is self explanatory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, I have to say, I am giving one last chance to that mint green Essence mono. It pretty much sucks and I think I'll just send it on its merry way after this last try.


What about that other mint green essence eyeshadow- the one with two colors, a matte and a shimmer. Is that good? It looks so cute!

---

Ok for next week, here's what I'm doing in terms of makeup:

*Monday through Friday, August 4-8*: _EastOfTheSun's Monday Club Picks!_

*1. Concealer:* Either Aloette's Conceal Away Duo or Anastasia's Brow Duality in matte camille (depending on if I do it in my mirror in my room or at my desk at work. #lazygirl

*2. Eyebrows:* Either NYX brow cake powder with Hard Candy's 1000 Lashes lash primer on top, or Anastasia's tinted eyebrow gel in brunette. (Same reason- laziness and multiple makeup stashes!)

*3. Lips:* Either Herpacin-L balm, that layered with Wet n Wild megalast in Purty Persimon, or Herpacin-L layered with NYX soft matte lip cream in Sao Paulo.

*4. Lashes:* Either Blinc in Medium Brown, or NYX colored mascara in brown. Maybe if I'm feeling fancy I'll add a little eyeliner, either UD's Underground, or NYX's waterproof brown to tightline.

That's it. I'm all about simplicity and letting my skin show through this summer.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 1, 2014)

I went through my stash the other day and tossed out a few really old things which reminded me to use my stuff rather than hoarding it! So I pulled out the oldest items that were made in 2010 or 2011 and should be played with before I have to let them go. I put them all in a little basket..

MAC Eyeshadows: MAC Samoa Silk, Cranberry, Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Bamboo - If someone asked me to pick my favorite MAC shades, these would all be on the list! BUT, none of them even have a dent. It's like I find the perfect shades and then put them away and dust my hands off like "yep, now I have them.. mission accomplished." Noooo. I need to use my things.

Benefit Eyeshadows: Rich Beach, Leggy - Love these too! Why don't I use them more??

Lipsticks: Chanel Boy, MAC Peach Blossom, Sweetie, Ronnie Red

No other goals for this week, I just want to use everything in my basket at least once.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I went through my stash the other day and tossed out a few really old things which reminded me to use my stuff rather than hoarding it! So I pulled out the oldest items that were made in 2010 or 2011 and should be played with before I have to let them go. I put them all in a little basket..
> 
> MAC Eyeshadows: MAC Samoa Silk, Cranberry, Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Bamboo - If someone asked me to pick my favorite MAC shades, these would all be on the list! BUT, none of them even have a dent. *It's like I find the perfect shades and then put them away and dust my hands off like "yep, now I have them.. mission accomplished." Noooo. I need to use my things.*
> 
> ...


I feel like I do the exact same thing. That's why I love this thread. It's really helped me to actually use different stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2014)

So good to be back in town. I used the same things for two weeks and it was too long! For next week:

Primer: Missha Pore Cover Balm (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Benefit The Big Easy BB Cream

Concealer: Josie Maran (just going to use this until it's done...close)

Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Highlighter: the Balm Mary Lou Manizer

Blush: Blush from the Balm Jovi Palette

Eye Shadow: Balm Jovi Palette

Eye Liner: Eyeko Skinny Liner in Purple, Sumita Contrast Eye Pencil in Suman, UD Mars

Lip Color: LMDB Lip Kaleidoscope

Nail Polish: Deborah Lippmann Ray of Light, Julep Mia, &amp; Zoya Kissy &amp; Binx

Perfume: Dolce &amp; Gabanna Dolce, Hanae Mori

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Sumita Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 3, 2014)

Heading out of town this week and the majority of the time there will be spent outside so keeping it simple:

Primer: finish my current tube of porefessional, bring maybelline baby skin with me

Foundation: finish loreal true match (ok this time I'm serious it should be done this week lol) then use lumene cc cream

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Eye primer: nars pro prime

Eyeshadow/blush/bronzer: lorac pro to go, I'll use the pearl shade as a highlighter if needed too

Mascara: covergirl clump crusher on both sets of lashes to keep it easy

Lips: kat von d Armageddon, nyx butter gloss in creme brulee*. Nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy*

*project pan items


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 3, 2014)

Face Primer: benefit - The Porefessional (sample)

Blushes: Victorian Disco - The Firey, Dragon Flame, Altercation

Eyeshadow: theBalm - Nude'tude palette, Aromaleigh - #lovenotfear, Shiro - The Fourth Be with You, Femme Fatale Cosmetics - Tiny Manticore

Lip Products: stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Color - coral; Revlon Super Lustrous Gloss - Coral Reef

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works Fragrance Mist - Sky (violet lily)

Everything else is a Project Pan item


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

For makeup, still trying to use up...

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Anti-aging Moisturizer, Laura Mercier Radiance Bronze foundation primer, Revlon colorstay eyeliner, BareMinerals 5 in 1 BB cream eyeshadow/UD Stay Don't Stray, Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette samplers, UD Wallpaper palette, Bad Gal Lash/Rimmel Scandaleyes mascara

Adding Cargo blush in Los Cabos (arrived broken in a pick two and I fixed it yesterday! excited to try it), GDE blush in Start a Rumor, NYX Milk, and my new GDE and Aromaleigh shadows that'll be arriving tomorrow to this week's picks.

Skincare...

Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser

Dr. Dennis Gross/Nyakio sample packet trios 

Dewytree Tea Tree Powder in Toner

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant

LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence

Dr. Brandt Glow Revitalizing Retinol Eye Cream

Skin &amp; Co Truffle Therapy Serum

Sulwhasoo Time Treasure Renovating Cream

shower/hair....

Rainbow Honey shea soap bar

FCS Captain's Berried Booty Sugar Scrub

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo

Philip B. Detangling Toning Mist

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls sample/Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf Spray

Philosophy Fresh Cream fragrance


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

Finished my mascara and almooost my Hanskin bb cream this last week, so this is going really well! My picks for next week;

- Too faced Lashgasm
- Hanskin BB cream
- Lioele Beyond The Solution BB cream (when hanskin is done)
- Makeupmekka Gel Liner 
- TheBalm Frat Boy Blush
- Etude House Watercolor blusher - Lilac
- Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette 
- Wet n Wild Megamix Bronzer
- Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette &amp; Jingle all the way palette
- Sumite Brow Set
- BDB Universal Brow Pencil


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I completely forgot that I even have the natural eyes palette until your post! I definitely need to start using it.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@Theblondeangel I completely forgot that I even have the natural eyes palette until your post! I definitely need to start using it.


It's soo pretty tough so you def should! One of my all-time fav palettes actually


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 4, 2014)

recklesslysober, on 01 Aug 2014 - 5:29 PM, said:





recklesslysober said:


> I went through my stash the other day and tossed out a few really old things which reminded me to use my stuff rather than hoarding it! So I pulled out the oldest items that were made in 2010 or 2011 and should be played with before I have to let them go. I put them all in a little basket..
> 
> MAC Eyeshadows: MAC Samoa Silk, Cranberry, Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Bamboo - If someone asked me to pick my favorite MAC shades, these would all be on the list! BUT, none of them even have a dent. *It's like I find the perfect shades and then put them away and dust my hands off like "yep, now I have them.. mission accomplished." Noooo. I need to use my things.*
> 
> ...





HelpMeSleep said:


> I feel like I do the exact same thing. That's why I love this thread. It's really helped me to actually use different stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is so me too!
I just get the idea in my head about what products would be perfect to me, and half the time I don't even use them, as evidenced by my 'Monday Club' plan for this week!



eastofthesun said:


> Ok for next week, here's what I'm doing in terms of makeup:
> 
> *Monday through Friday, August 4-8*: _EastOfTheSun's Monday Club Picks!_
> 
> ...


Honestly, I only put on the Purty Persimon lipstick on today- but I'm now going to the bathroom to put the other stuff on.

Edited to add:

Ok, I added NYX brown mascara, NYX slide on liner in brown, both NYX eyebrow cake powder and the Anastasia brow gel (maybe a bit too much) and concealed my blemishes and under eye circles. Then I topped of my lips with some NYX soft matte lip cream in San Paulo.

Hahaha, almost all products were by NYX except my concealer.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 4, 2014)

This week's picks:

FACE:

Avon magix face primer

Avon smooth minerals foundation

Avon ideal flawless pressed powder*

NYC Sunny bronzer*

Elf bronzer/ highlighter duo

Covergirl pure plum blush*

Maybelline dream bouncy blush in fresh pink

EYES:

MAC painterly paint pot

Lorac unzipped palette*

Avon barely there quad

Naked 3 palette

LA colors simply pink palette

Maybelline the rocket mascara

Naked e/s for brows

LIPS:

Avon ultra color lipstick in blush nude*

Avon glazewear lipglosses in darling pink &amp; intense plum

*project pan items


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 4, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I went through my stash the other day and tossed out a few really old things which reminded me to use my stuff rather than hoarding it! So I pulled out the oldest items that were made in 2010 or 2011 and should be played with before I have to let them go. I put them all in a little basket..
> 
> MAC Eyeshadows: MAC Samoa Silk, Cranberry, Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Bamboo - If someone asked me to pick my favorite MAC shades, these would all be on the list! BUT, none of them even have a dent. It's like I find the perfect shades and then put them away and dust my hands off like "yep, now I have them.. mission accomplished." Noooo. I need to use my things.
> 
> ...


Okay, in the past few days I've played with a bunch of things. I got rid of my 3 Benefit shadows: Rich Beach, Leggy, and Buckle Bunny. They were amazing shadows but the texture isn't quite right anymore and I have similar enough colors in my stash. I also got rid of MAC's Samoa Silk since the color isn't something I reach for as much anymore.

I finally finished Peach Blossom lipstick (will repurchase this once I get through some others, love it!), so I'm moving on to Chanel Boy as my main lipstick to use up since it's past its expiration date.

I'm up to 16 items for Back 2 MAC now! Once I get to 18 and whittle down my lipstick stash some more, I'm going to take my empties in for a few lipsticks.

I also pulled out a few favorite but neglected cheek products to use: MAC Shell Pearl, MAC Definitely Defined. I used to use these as blushes but now I kind of feel like they might be too shimmery! I'll have to play around with them some more and maybe use them more as highlighters.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 4, 2014)

I decided to start doing this as well, so I can make sure to work through products. I've taken the following out of my stash and put them on the counter in an open BB to make it easier. Some of the items are part of my normal skin care routine (and empties mission), so I thought I'd include them too


The Body Shop - Seaweed Clarifying Toner
The Body Shop - Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream
Paula's Choice - Hydralight Shine-free Mineral Complex SPF 30
Freeze 24-7 - Anti-Aging Eye Serum
Urban Decay - Primer Potion
Cynthia Rowley - Beauty Eyeliner in Black
Clinique - Eyeshadow Duo in Like Mink
Urban Decay - Supercurl Curling Mascara
Clinique - Almost Lipstick in Black Honey
Revlon - Lip Butter in Creme Brulee
e.l.f. - Blush/Bronzer Duo (the NARS dupe)
The Balm - Mary Lou Manizer


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 6, 2014)

I just found this thread and had to join! While I'm really good at using some products, others get completely neglected. So hopefully this will help even things out.




(Hair items not pictured).

*Makeup*
Primer: Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Skin Primer (so close to done!)
BB Cream: Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow (so close to done!)
Bronzer: Jouer Bronzer in Sunswept
Highlighter: Laura Mercier highlighter
Blush: NARS in orgasm
Eye Primer: Clinique Touch Tint for Eyes (so close to done!)
Eyeshadow: Coastal Scents Revealed Palette (this one has been seriously neglected for Naked 2 and Revealed 2).
Eyeliner: Not choosing..I cannot commit to this one
Mascara Primer: IT Cosmetics Tightline
Mascara: Eyeko Black Magic

*Skincare*
While I'm sure I'll use more items, I really want to focus on...
Cleanser: First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser
Toner: Skinfood Royal Honey Toner
Ampoule: SoyBio+ Fermented Lumpoule
Serum: Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum
Moisturizer: Origins Make a Difference Plus+ (so close to done!)
Sleeping Pack: Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack, Canola (4 foils, 8 uses left!)
Eye care: Skyn Iceland Instant Relief Eye Pen
Lotion: Ayres Body Butter

*Hair*
No. 4 Volumizing shampoo/conditioner samples (straight hair days)
Bumble and Bumble Surf shampoo/conditioner (wavy hair days)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle spray (straight hair days)
Marc Anthony Dream Waves Beach spray (wavy hair days)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

Primer: Missha Pore Cover Balm (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Avon Anew Age Transforming Foundation

Concealer: Josie Maran

Powder: Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder

Highlighter: Benefit Watts Up

Blush: Benefit Bella Bamba

Eye Shadow: Glamour Doll Eyes and Geek Chic (I'm going to use these until I've tried all of the awesome colors I got from @@meaganola!)

Eye Liner: UD Demolition, Roach &amp; Tornado

Lip Color: OCC all the liptars - time to play this week.

Nail Polish: Deborah Lippmann Ray of Light, Julep Mia, &amp; Zoya Kissy &amp; Binx

Perfume: Diesel Fuel For Life &amp; HP Skinny Chic

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil or Lorac (I'm kind of switching back and forth) Mascara, Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

So... Project Pan has to be on hold (the Revlon Lip Butter being the exception) for a week while I'm at home for vacation 

I already have some makeup at home, so I only brought the Smashbox CC Cream sample and the Revlon Lip Butter with me.

*Foundation*: Urban Decay Beauty Balm (sample), Smashbox CC Cream (sample), and IT Cosmetics CC Cream (foil)

*Blush*: Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush - Warm

*Powder*: Clinique Face Powder - so.... my mom gave this to me 2-3 years ago and it was already used up half-way. I'm not sure how old it is, but I'm guessing 15 years. I really like it, but I want to toss it at the end of this week. The only other finishing powder in my house is an unopened Mary Kay Powder (which is also probably 15 years old), but it's in Ivory and that's way too pale for me.

*Eye Primer*: UDPP (travel size)

*Eyeshadow*: Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box

*Lips*: Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 11, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just found this thread and had to join! While I'm really good at using some products, others get completely neglected. So hopefully this will help even things out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keeping everything the same, minus the 2 items I used up. So...

Moisturizer: Dr. G Bio-RTx Mentor Cream for Dry Skin

Lotion: BeeKind Lotion

And I want to publicly shame myself for not using the Skyn Iceland Instant Relief Eye Pen and the Benefit Erase Paste. Better luck this week.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 11, 2014)

My skin is going berserk so I'm going to have to lay off the cosmetics this week. I'm currently not wearing any makeup today.... but later I might do my brows and put on some mascara.


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

I've taken out a lippy that is in a shade I don't often wear- it's wearable, but it's light and fun and everything I've just not been lately lol. So, with summer ending, I figure I'll bring it back out in an attempt to get rid of the damn thing. Also- maybe it'll get me to quit dressing so....not summer-y.

I'm just ready for summer to end so fall can officially being. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

slinka said:


> I've taken out a lippy that is in a shade I don't often wear- it's wearable, but it's light and fun and everything I've just not been lately lol. So, with summer ending, I figure I'll bring it back out in an attempt to get rid of the damn thing. Also- maybe it'll get me to quit dressing so....not summer-y.
> 
> I'm just ready for summer to end so fall can officially being. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES! My fall makeup/wardrobe are my FAVORITES.  I love busting out the deep shimmery greens and rusts and browns and creams, I love wearing jeans with knee high boots and a cardigan AND a scarf.  I love my berry lipsticks and brownish-purple eyeshadows and OMG PUMPKIN EVERYTHING.

Summer used to be my favorite season (No school! My birthday!) until we moved to the South and my kids started school. Now Fall is my favorite because *they* go back to school, giving me a break, and the season lasts through mid-December down here before it ever starts getting really cold.

Plus this summer's weather has been so spazzy.  Rain! Cool! NO wait!  Superhot! And muggy! And a million mosquitos and.... MORE RAIN.  I'm so ready for this to be over.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 11, 2014)

I did so well purging my stash after using my items last week so I'm giving myself a little bit of a break to use some new and favorite things along with what I'm trying to use up.

Blushes: Tarte Exposed (new), Hourglass Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat

Lipsticks: Bite Meritage (new, mini), UD Naked (new, mini), MAC Sweetie, MAC See Sheer

Lipglosses: Bite Three - Deconstructed Rose Set, Buxom Lavender Cosmo


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> YES! My fall makeup/wardrobe are my FAVORITES.  I love busting out the deep shimmery greens and rusts and browns and creams, I love wearing jeans with knee high boots and a cardigan AND a scarf.  I love my berry lipsticks and brownish-purple eyeshadows and OMG PUMPKIN EVERYTHING.
> 
> Summer used to be my favorite season (No school! My birthday!) until we moved to the South and my kids started school. Now Fall is my favorite because *they* go back to school, giving me a break, and the season lasts through mid-December down here before it ever starts getting really cold.
> 
> Plus this summer's weather has been so spazzy.  Rain! Cool! NO wait!  Superhot! And muggy! And a million mosquitos and.... MORE RAIN.  I'm so ready for this to be over.


You ladies just *get* it. YES TO FALL, my favorite for all time! I love Fall so, so, so unspeakably much. Everything you said just made me keep jumping for joy! Pumpkins and crisp mornings with dew, brisk winds, starry skies, the spider lilies start blooming, you think of all the holidays that await, I LOVE FALL!

I hope summer ends super soon. I hope we get an early Fall and a long Fall before Winter.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished the Bite gloss so I swapped it for another mini from the same set - Seven.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm joining in again. I decided to put my Randomized app to good use by first using the random color picker to select my eyeshadow and nail color. If I happen to have the color selected in more than one brand, then I'm going to utilize the drawing lots list I entered with all my brands of shadows. If I am still unable to make a selection, then I'm going to use either the coin toss or the Random number picker. If my first selection is a single, duo, trio, quad, or quint; I,m going to keep going until I have at least 6 shadows for the week.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 14, 2014)

@ That's awesome! I'm in the process of putting all of my eyeshadows (individuals and each shade in palettes) listed in an excel spreadsheet and I'm planning on using a random number generator to help determine which eyeshadow to use! I also keep track of how many times I've used a shade so I can make sure I'm using my stash (which isn't a problem for me, I haven't really met an eyeshadow color I didn't like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

@@chibimorph I have the same problem too. Lip and cheek color is easy for me to decide because I base those around my eyeshadow.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 15, 2014)

So I'm kind of excited I started packing up some of my mass amount of makeup/skincare/etc since we're moving in a little over a month. Kind of helps narrow down what I can choose. Anyway, pretty late in the week so this'll go for next week as well... 

foils to use up...

100% Pure body wash ketchup packets

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow packets

Nyakio trio from BB

Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment

skincare...

Philosophy Purity Made Simple/Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser 

Acure Organics Brightening Facial Scrub

Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion

Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel

makeup...

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Anti-aging Moisturizer

Dr. Jart Pore Medic Primer

UD Stay Don't Stray/Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

Noir long-wear eyeliner

Bad Gal Lash

bath/body/hair....

FCS Lick Your Lips fortune cookie soap/Not Soap, Radio body wash

Haus of Gloi Brier Path Sugar Exfoliant

BBW White Citrus bubble bath

Garnier Triple Nutrition/Pure Clean Shampoo + Shea Moisture Curl &amp; Shine Conditioner + Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls (curly hair day)

Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo/Conditioner + Oscar Blandi dry protect spray (straight hair day)

Philip B. Detangling Toning Mist

Alterna Caviar CC Cream

Philosophy Fresh Cream fragrance


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

My picks for the week

Face:

E.L.F. Studio Mineral Infused Face Primer in Clear

Black Radiance Color Perfect Liquid Makeup in Butter Scotch

E.L.F. Essential Clarifying Pressed Powder in Spice

E.L.F. Studio High Definition Undereye Setting Powder in Sheer

Wet n Wild Color Icon Blusher in Pearlescent Pink

Eyes:

E.L.F. Essentials Eyelid Primer in Golden

L.A. Colors 6 Color Eyeshadow in Precious

L.A. Colors Mineral Eyeshadow in Black

E.L.F Essential Liquid Eyeliners in Black, Stardust and Copper

E.L.F. Studio Cream Eyeliner in Black

L.A. Colors Lash Building Mascara in Black

Lips:

Rimmel 1000 Kisses Lip Liner Pencil in Coffee Bean

E.L.F. Mineral Lipstick in Natural Nymph

L.A. Colors Lipstick in Cocoa Shimmer

Wet n Wild MegaLast Lip Color in Sugar Plum Fairy

Wet n Wild Fantasy Makers Lipstick in Black

L.A. Colors Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss Duo in Pleasure

L.A. Colors Glitter Gloss in Diamond

L.A. Colors Glossing go! On the go pocket Lipgloss in Baby Doll

L.A. Colors Moisturizing Lipgloss in Royal Bronze

Color Concept Lip Gloss in Pink Gold

E L.F. Pout Perfecter in Glow

Nails:

L.A. Colors Art Deco Nail Polish in Gold Glitter

L.A. Colors Color Craze Nail Lacquer in Tangerine


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 18, 2014)

This week I'm going to focus on my Amazon Escape palette and my Nyx matte lipstick in whipped caviar.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm changing enough up that it's time for a new picture.




(Hair items not pictured).
 
*Makeup *

Primer: Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Skin Primer

 BB Cream: Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow (so close to done!) 

Bronzer: Jouer Bronzer in Sunswept

 Highlighter: Laura Mercier highlighter AND Chella Highlighter Pencil  

Blush: NARS in orgasm Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette

 Eyeliner: Eyeko black liquid liner and Butter London Wink pencil in Holland Park

 Mascara Primer: IT Cosmetics Tightline 

Mascara: Eyeko Black Magic
Lip Balm: TokyoMilk Dark in Absinthe
Lip gloss: Jouer lip mini  

*Skincare *

 Make Up remover: First Aid Beauty Cleansing Wipes AND NUXE Rose Water
Cleanser: DERMAdoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1

 Toner: DERMAdoctor toner 

Eye Cream: DERMAdoctor Eye Cream

Ampoule: SoyBio+ Fermented Lumpoule 

Serum: Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum 

Moisturizer: a;t fox Moisturizing Gel Cream Gyoolpy Tea (I love this stuff and don't want it to end, but my 2-year-old wants to play with the cupcake...so) 

Sleeping Pack: Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack, Canola (3 foils, 6 uses left!) 

Eye care: Skyn Iceland Instant Relief Eye Pen 

Lotion: Aqua Spa Body Cream in Lavendar  

*Hair*

I need to focus on my straight-hair products, so no wavy hair for me this week.

Shampoo: No. 4 Volumizing shampoo/conditioner 

Spray: Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle spray


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 18, 2014)

This week I'm going to work on my Project Pan items some more and rotate in a few other things. I want to get the Hourglass blush palette so I'm trying to work on the blush that I already have that's in the palette. Sad but true haha.

Blush - Becca Fig/Opal &amp; Hourglass Mood Exposure

Lipstick - MAC Sweetie &amp; See Sheer

Lipgloss - Bite Deconstructed Rose One &amp; Seven

Eyeshadow - MAC Amber Lights &amp; Cranberry

Eyeliner - MUFE 3L &amp; 24L


----------



## rissajaneen (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a long list of stuff to work on using up this week!

foils to use up... (I managed to not use most of these same ones at all last week)

Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel (almost done but I've been using it twice a day for over a week! AWESOME foil)

100% Pure body wash ketchup packet

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow packets

Nyakio trio from BB

Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment

skincare...

Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser/The Aloe Source Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish

FCS Swankified Walnut Facial Scrub

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid

BalanceMe Wonder Eye Cream (after I run out of my MB foil)

Marcelle 8 in 1 Serum (will probably use this up in next couple days! yay!)

The Aloe Source Vitamin C Antioxidant Creme

makeup...

Strivectin Daily Defense Lotion

Dr. Jart Pore Medic Primer

Tarte Maracuja concealer

L'oreal True Match Naturale powder

ModelCo bronzer

Noir long-wear eyeliner

Bad Gal Lash/Rimmel Scandaleyes

bath/body/hair....

FCS Lick Your Lips fortune cookie soap

BBW White Citrus bubble bath

Haus of Gloi Vice Sugar Exfoliant/Satyr Bubbling Scrub

Garnier Pure Clean Shampoo

Shea Moisture Curl &amp; Shine Conditioner

Alterna Caviar CC Cream

FCS Hair Flip hair oil/Marrakesh Endz

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls

FCS Horcrux/Capital Diamond CYO Whipped Cream

Philosophy Fresh Cream fragrance


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I did pretty good last week. I finished 4 things on my list: Jurlique Radiance Serum, Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel, First Aid Beauty Cleansing Wipes and Aqua Spa lotion. I went through my stash this weekend, and couldn't believe the growing number of foils I have – so this week, I really want to focus on those.




*Skincare *

 Make Up remover: Yes To Cucumber wipes AND NUXE Rose Water
Cleanser: DERMAdoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1

 Toner: DERMAdoctor toner 

Eye Cream: DERMAdoctor Eye Cream

Ampoule: SoyBio+ Fermented Lumpoule 

Essence: Eon Wheat-Germ Essence

Moisturizer: a;t fox Moisturizing Gel Cream Gyoolpy Tea AND Dr. Hauschka Rose Day Cream (foil)

Sleeping Pack: Secret Key Intense Ice Sleeping Pack AND Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack, Canola (foil) 

Mask: Wondi Ruci Cacao Brightening Mask AND Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Hydrating Treatment Mask (foil)

Sheet Masks: Etude House in Olive, My Beauty Diary in Aloe, SLC in Effects Plus

Sunscreen: Supergoop




*Lotion*

This task is very simple – use a different foil every day in the morning, and then use Camille Beckman Platinume Gold Hand Therapy lotion as body lotion at night. And then my Etude Miss U Hand Cream as hand cream. 



*Makeup *

Primer: Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Skin Primer

 BB Cream: Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow (I keep thinking this is almost done, but it's going strong) 

Bronzer: Jouer Bronzer in Sunswept

 Highlighter: Laura Mercier highlighter AND Chella Highlighter Pencil  

Blush: NARS in orgasm Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette

 Eyeliner: Eyeko black liquid liner and Beauty People Snow White kit

 Mascara Primer: IT Cosmetics Tightline 

Mascara: Eyeko Black Magic
Lip gloss: Jouer lip mini   (not pictured)

*Hair*

I need to focus on my straight-hair products, so no wavy hair for me this week...again.

Shampoo: No. 4 Volumizing shampoo/conditioner 

Spray: Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle spray 
 

I'm also wanting to do a in-home spa day sometime soon and use my head-to-toe mask pack from Beauteque.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 25, 2014)

This week I will be focusing on using the following items:


Bliss face wash
Body Shop seaweed toner
Murad essential C sunscreen
Porefessional
F.A.B. facial radiance pads
Lumene night cream
UD primer potion
Clinique strawberry fudge eyeshadow duo
Clinique like mink eyeshadow duo
Cynthia Rowley Black eyeliner
Sumita eyeliners in Jamun and Raina
UD 24/7 eyeliner in Bourbon
UD supercurl mascara
E.L.F. blush/bronzer duo in St. Lucia


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 30, 2014)

I've slacked off! I followed my own personal Monday Club and made my picks, but have neglected to post for the past two weeks. So here are my picks for 8/30-9/5:

Primer: Missha Pore Cover (face - really trying to get this used up!), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Josie Maran Matchmaker Serum Foundation

Concealer: Benefit Fake up

Powder:MUFE HD

Highlighter: NARS Illuminator in Orgasm

Blush: the Balm InStain Swiss Dot, Josie Maran Color Stick Rosy

Eye Shadow: Julep Dusty Taupe, LMDB True Color Eyeshadow in Peachy Keen &amp; Goldstone, Loreal Infallible All Night Blue, Nyx Sky Pink Pearl

Eye Liner: Eyeko Skinner Liner, Urban Decay Binge, Sumita Eye Pencil in Suman

Lip Color: Stila Beso, Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy &amp; Urban Decay Naked

Nail Polish: OPI Liquid Sand The Impossible, Urban Decay Grunge, SOPI Metro Too Chic &amp; Julep Brenda

Perfume: CKIN2U and Juicy Couture La La Malibu

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok back at it!! Taking a half break from project pan, I can't bear this blush anymore. So:

Primer: maybelline baby skin

Foundation: lumene cc cream

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Concealer: nars radiant creamy concealer for any face issues, soap and glory trick and treatment for under eyes

Eye primer: nars, UD bondage

Eyeshadow: too faced chocolate milk*, too faced cream colored ponies*, too faced dark chocolate as liner, shiro doge

Blush: maybelline master highlight in pink

Bronzer: too faced sun bunny

Lips: Rimmel east end snob liner, Rimmel show off in out of this world

Mascara: maybelline falsies flared

*project pan items


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 2, 2014)

I really need to start doing this. Two things keep me from joining:

1. Laziness/Business/Being rushed because of poor planning

2. Afraid of clogging my pores and messing up my skin

But you know what? I can do some quick eye and lip stuff without compromising my free time and without messing with my skin! So I better start!

Also, another confession is that on Tuesdays and Wednesdays I like to stop by my local Ulta and Sephora, respectively, to try on makeup, and I don't like to have to take it off to do that, but maybe I should just make an exception!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 5, 2014)

Picks for 9/6-9/12:

Primer: Smashbox (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Philosophy A to Z

Concealer: LMDB

Powder:MUFE HD

Highlighter: the Balm Mary Lou Manizer

Blush: Besame Crimson Rouge

Eye Shadow: Stila Barfoot Contessa, Matt Batali, Body Shop Blue Over You, Laura Gellar Silver Sands

Eye Liner: UD Demolition, Twice-Baked, &amp; Crave

Lip Color: Estee Lauder Nectarine &amp; Autumn, OCC Lip Tar in NSFW and Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube in Menatour

Nail Polish: Julep Nadia &amp; Simone, SOPI Break a Leg Warmer, &amp; Sally Hanson Snow Globe

Perfume: Rainbow Honey Midori &amp; Juliette Has A Gun Lady Vengence

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 6, 2014)

9/07-9/13 I will use: 


Hourglass face primer and UDPP eye primer

Stila in the Garden palette

UD liner in Ink (dark blue) and Riot (dark purple) *both LE from last year's Black Market set

Loreal Voluminous (original not butterfly)

Meow Cosmetics mineral powder foundation

Sephora Rouge Infusion lip stain in 06 Coral Extract and NYX Butter Gloss in Eclair

Nails: Revlon Chameleon (fingernails), Silly Bee's Chickadees in Papaya Yaya (toes) for a few days


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 6, 2014)

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink*

Eyeshadow: Victorian Disco - So Many Owls; Too Faced - Chocolate Bar Palette

Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Pink Whisper*

Fragrance Mist: Bath and Body Works -  Moonlight Path

*Everything else is Project Pan and self-explanatory


----------



## BSquared (Sep 6, 2014)

I need to bust out chocolate bar. I've been distracted with indies and project pan, I've probably used it twice. Maybe I'll work it in this week!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok yes I am going to work in chocolate bar. For the week:

Primer: maybelline baby skin

Foundation: loreal test foundation for a study

Powder: not sure yet I need to see how the foundation wears for a few days to see what route, if any, I want to go

Eye primer: nars

Eyeshadow: benefit cream shadow in no pressure as a base, too faced chocolate bar palette, too faced milk chocoloate* and cream colored ponies* as highlight/crease

Liner: skipping it

Mascara: maybelline falsies flared, covergirl clump crusher

Blush: elf tickled pink*

Bronzer: too faced sun bunny

Highlight: mac lightscapade

Lips: jordana tawny liner, maybelline color elixer in blush essence


----------



## kyxli (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm going to join in with a few items this week -

blush: glo minerals duo in hibiscus/sheer petal

powder: elf hd powder

bb cream: benefit big easy

eyeshadow: stila in the moment palette

eyeliner: urban decay gunmetal, underground

lipstick: mac see sheer, chanel stunning, chanel patchouli


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been gone from this thread for quite some time, dno why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm joining back in from now on!

* Model Co Mascara (one I got from a Glossybox)
* Innisfree Eyelid Primer 
* Too faced No Makeup Makeup Palette - pp
* Lioele Beyond The Solution BB Cream - pp
* Skinfood Buckwheat translucent powder
* NARS Laguna/Orgasm Duo - pp
* Etude House Watercolor Blusher in Lilac
* Makeupmekka Gel Liner
* Too faced Natural Eyes Palette
* Thebalm Nudetude Palette - pp
* Limecrime lipstick in Babette &amp; Geranium
* Model Co Gloss (from Lip factory, dont remember shade)
* Ardell Lashgrip

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 7, 2014)

Face :

Maybelling BB Cream in Dark

Maybelling Fit Me Concealer in Cafe

Stay don't Stray primer

Eyes:

Too Faced Better Than Sex Deluxe mini Mascara

Urban Decay Deluxe Sample of Primer Potion

Sephora Liner in Black

LORAC Pro Palette for shadows

The Dark Brown color in LPP for my eyebrows

Cheeks

Kat Von D Blush in Love Song

Jose Maran Deluxe Sample in Pink Escape

Smell:

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream sample


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm baaaaaaaaack!

Yay Monday Club!  I've been such a slacker, pretty much using the same makeup all summer.  It's been hot, it's been humid, and I have NOT been into wearing makeup much, if at all.  BUT! Today is cool, rainy, and I looked at my makeup this morning and was just BORED.  I'm switching it up!

My Missha #21 is finally gone, so I'll be trying out some new foundations over the next few weeks/months.  I have a backup tube, but I'd like to try a few things first.

So for this week (rant and ramblings aside):

-*Smashbox Camera Ready CC cream in Light/Med (trial tube)

-Stila In The Garden palette (Hubby got it for me for Christmas... I'll be using it for the first time.  Oops)

-Mary Lou-Manizer &amp; Matt Batali shadows for extra dimension/depth

-*Benefit The Porefessional

-*Bare Minerals Touch Up Veil in Translucent

-Benefit Bikini-Tini for a shadow base

-*UD Primer Potion

-*Pixi Bronzer in Subtly Suntouched

-Benefit Hervana blush

-Two Cheeks blush in Luxe

-NYX blush in Angel

-*L'Oreal Test Mascaras (2)

-*Chella Eyebrow Pencil

-*Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper

-NYC Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in Teal

-Chella Eyeliner in Indigo Blue

-NYX Lipstick in Goddess

-Starlooks Lipstick in Flutter

-Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Maverick

-Benefit Benetint

-*UD Deslick Setting Spray

I may have gone a bit overboard, but I really wanted some new variety!  

*Permanent Rotation, used til they're done/expired &amp; thrown away.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

My picks for the week are:

Eyes

Primer

E.L.F. Mineral Primer in Sheer

Eyeshadows

1. ELF Smudge Pots

　Gotta Glow

　Brownie Points

　Back To Basics

　Ain't That Sweet

　Ocean Bound

　Pearls of Wisdom

Sally Girl Single Eyeshadows

　Onyx

　Beige

Liners

TCW Eye Pencil in Black

ELF Liquid Liners

　Stardust

　Copper

Lashes

ELF Wet Gloss Lash &amp; Brow Clear Mascara in Crystal

L.A. Colors Lenghtening Mascara in Black

Lips

Lipstick

Wet n Wild MegaLast Lip Color

　Cherry Bomb

　Sugar Plum Fairy

Black Radiance Lipstick in Panther

TCW Lipstick

　Iced Coffee

　Warm Pink Frost

Lip Gloss

ELF Plumping Lip Glaze in Plum Pout

Face

Primer

ELF Mineral Infused Face Primer in Clear

Foundation

Enregin Make Up Foundation in Dark 1

Powder

ELF Essential Clarifying Pressed Powder in Spice

ELF Studio High Definition Undereye Setting Powder in Brightening

Blush

ELF Studio Blush Palette in Light

Black Radiance Sheer Blush in Soft Honey

LA Colors Blush in Peach Rose

Bronzer

Physicians Formula Mosaic Bronzer

I have so many choice a each week because I don't like to wear the sane color everyday. I like to switch it up daily.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

foils to use up... (still have neglected these ones despite being on my last 2 Monday Club lists lol)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow packets

Nyakio trio from BB

Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls

John Frieda Frizz Ease Polishing Serum/Touch-Up Creme (for next time I straighten my hair)

skincare...

Mario Badescu Cucumber Cream Soap

Acure Organics Brightening Facial Scrub

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid

BalanceMe Wonder Eye Cream 

Marcelle 8 in 1 Serum (hopefully this will get used up this week!)

Patricia Wexler MMPi 20 Skin Regenerating Serum

makeup...

Patricia Wexler Intensive 3 in 1 Day Cream SPF 30

Tarte Maracuja concealer

Almay Nearly Naked loose powder

ModelCo bronzer

Noir long-wear eyeliner

Bad Gal Lash/Rimmel Scandaleyes

Eye shadow - use some from a different indie each day from these... Daily Lovelies, Notoriously Morbid, Darling Girl, i+ta, Aromaleigh

bath/body/hair....

FCS Lick Your Lips fortune cookie soap

Haus of Gloi Vice Sugar Exfoliant/Satyr Bubbling Scrub

Garnier Pure Clean Shampoo

Shea Moisture Curl &amp; Shine Conditioner

Alterna Caviar CC Cream

FCS Hair Flip hair oil/Marrakesh Endz

Haus of Gloi/Antimony Blue perfume oil samples... different one each day!

 
and for the boyfriend and I switching off giving foot rubs, trying to use up my FCS CYO Whipped Cream - Horcrux/Capital Diamond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 9, 2014)

Confession: I am addicted to palettes, but rarely use them because I hate to mess them up. Crazy, I know. This week:

Flower Foundation Stick ( will apply a touch extra where needed as a concealer too)

UD Shattered Face Case (for eyes and lips all week)

BaB Amethyst eye liner

Lorac Multiplex 3D Mascara (until I finish the tube)

29 Cosmetics Wine Blot lip treatment

MAC Powder as needed

ETA:

ELF eye primer

The Balm Time Balm face primer


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> *Confession: I am addicted to palettes, but rarely use them because I hate to mess them up. Crazy, I know.* This week:


 
Me too!  Had to give up on Monday club but I love reading people's selections and why and how things work out!


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been doing awesome with only, strictly using my Project Monday picks. Usually, I'll trail away but I have been sticking to my guns and actually seeing more usage with my LORAC Pro Palette which is great.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2014)

Picks for 9/12-9/18:

Primer: From the Lab (face), Benefit Stay don't Stray (eyes)

Foundation: Josie Maran Matchmaker Serum Foundation

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformation

Powder: LMDB Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Dim Light

Blush: Benefit Bella Bamba

Eye Shadow: Balm Jovi Palette

Eye Liner: UD Smoke, Tornado &amp; Deep End,

Lip Color: KVD Lolita, Model Co Lip Duo, Lancome Lip Lover in Framboise Etoile

Nail Polish: Julep Brielle, Zoya Kotori, SOPI Already Famous, DL When Lightning Strikes

Perfume: Clinique Happy &amp; Estee Lauder Modern Muse

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 14, 2014)

Blush: Hello Waffle - Terracotta

Eyeshadow: Aromaleigh - Experimental Drug, Hello Waffle - Chopin, Shiro - Zora Sapphire, and My Beauty Addiction - Anemone

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous - Pink Whisper*

Fragrance: Bath and Body Works - Vermont Honey Apple

*everything else is part of my project pan and has been mentioned before


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 15, 2014)

Using all the same products this week that I did last week.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 15, 2014)

Sliding in under the wire! I am joining you this week because there is some stuff that I *need* to use up! So, in order:

Face Primer: Maybelline Baby Skin/Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Pressed

Foundation: Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in color 20 Beige (too dark! If I don't use it this month, I will be too pale and have to toss it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Concealer: Maybelline Dream Lumi

Powder: Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Pressed

Bronzer/Blush/Highlight: No particular

Shadow Primer: UD Sin PP

Eyeshadow: UD Naked or Kat Von D Poetica palettes

Eyeliner: No particular

Mascara: L'Oreal Miss Manga/Armani Eyes to Kill Excess (I seriously want to finish the Armani soon)

Lips: As much as possible, Too Faced Melted in Peony, Marshmallow or Fig, but I like to change my lips a lot.

If I can get through the Dream Lumi this week I will be ecstatic, and hopefully can use up the Baby Skin, P&amp;P Powder, Chanel and the Armani by the end of the month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## page5 (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't posted to the Monday club in months but I have been trying to keep going forward with using up/tossing/passing along items to reduce my stash. I've been going through my single shadows and tossed two that just don't work for me (one is an unfortunate color and the other has too much fallout no matter what primer, etc I use). I also tossed an eyeliner that migrates. Who needs to deal with that?!?!

This week I'm going through my serums and moisturizers and figuring out which ones to put in rotation after the one I'm using is done (nearly empty). With the colder weather upon us my skin will be drier and need heaver moisturizers than I use in the summer. 

My current cleanser is nearly empty so I need to see what I have in my stash for cleansers too. I know I have one full size but not sure how many samples I have. I used up several smaller ones this summer while traveling. 

Using this week:

A nude lippie paired with a too bright red lip gloss = pretty berry shade 

I don't like either one of these product alone but together, gorgeous!

I've been using the same two blushes the past two months so I'm going to switch out the ones I've been using for something different. I have to re-check but I believe I have six blushes currently (one is in a palette, the rest are singles).


----------



## BSquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Project pan concentration week. Ready for some stuff to be DONE.

Face primer: Porefessional

Eye Primer: Nars

Foundation: L'oreal test foundation through wednesday, then going to try to live off samples the rest of the week

Powder: Tarte Smooth Operator

Eyeshadow: UD sin*, UD smog*, Too Faced Chocolate Milk*, Too Faced Cream Colored Ponies*

Blush: Elf tickled pink* (this is almost down to a tiny ring around the edge and I AM SO HAPPY ABOUT IT)

Mascara: Maybelline Falsies Flared, Covergirl Clump Crusher

Highlighter: MAC Lightscapade (we're having a love affair)

Lips: NYX cotton candy*, NYC creme brule*, Revlon laquer balm in demure

* = project pan items


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 15, 2014)

Most of these aren't project pan or anything. I just chose things that I want to use more, since I tend to grab the same things over and over at 7 am otherwise. This MUA Smokin palette is awesome, but I've barely touched it (has lots of neutrals/mattes for work). I'm going to see if I can make the Revlon Lip Butter in Lollipop work, since it's so bright that I rarely wear it. And that Cailyn balm is pretty ugly, but I'll experiment with mixing it with gloss or something. I always forget to wear the Too Faced lip primer, even though it make a big difference, so it's there. The Sephora kohl stick is a shimmery lilac that is good for making my eyes look more awake, but again, I never think to use it. I won't go through all the rest, because it's basically the same story for everything. I am allowed to use other products as well, but maybe laying these ones out will force me to play with them a little.


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 20, 2014)

For this coming week.

Face:

Maybelline BB cream in Dark

Maybellin Fit Me concealer in Cafe

Benefit Stay Don't stray primer

Smell:

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream sample from Sephora

Clean Rain mini

Eyebrows:

Dark brown color in LORAC mini pro

Cheeks:

Josie Maran Argan Oil color stick in Spirce

Josie Maran Cheek Gelee in Pink Escape

Kat Von D blush in Bellisima

Eyes:

Too Faced Shadow Insurance 

UD Shadow Primer

Too Faced Better than Sex mascara

Benefit Eye Brightner thing

Sephora eyeliner

LORAC liquid eyeliner

Sample of Time in a bottle for eyes

Jordana eye color stick in black

Shadow:

Detrivore Cosmetics sample in Filth

Shiro Cosmetics sample in Women's Weapons (I have this in full size so want to finish)

Shiro sample in Mushroom

Shiro sample in Rebellion

Geek Chic sample in Golden Trio


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Rejoining after a LONG hiatus--hoping to finish off some of my summer-ish items before switching over to Fall.

[SIZE=9.5pt]Wk 9/21/14[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=9.5pt]Foundation –Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow (DS)--milking my summer color for all it's worth (project pan) &amp; YSL Fusion Ink in BD40 and BR40 (samples from Sephora--trying to decide on the right shade)[/SIZE]
Blush –Trish McEvoy Easy Going and Blush Glow 
[SIZE=9.5pt]Highlighter –the Balm Cindy Lou-manizer and Mary Lou-manizer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]Brow powder--Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Medium Brown (card sample)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeshadow –Smashbox Full Exposure eyeshadow palette (card sample) and Urban Decay Naked [/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]Eyeliner –Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner Black and L'oreal le Grand Kohl Onyx (can't even guess how old this pencil is)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]Lipcolor – Chantecaille Brilliant Lip Gloss in Charm, Cover Girl Outlast Lipstain in Flirty Nude, Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Honey (project pan)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]Perfume—Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine (S)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=9.5pt]I’m using the following items until I’m done: Face Primer (L’oreal Miracle Blur), Bronzer (Benefit Hoola), Mascara (Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume Waterproof &amp; Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara), Eye Primer (Urban Decay-sample), Setting Powder (Stila Set &amp; Correct)          [/SIZE]


----------



## BSquared (Sep 21, 2014)

Feeling simple and boring this week:

Primer: porefessional

Eye primer: nars

Foundation: lumene cc cream

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Eyeshadow: too faced milk chocolate*, too faced cream colored ponies*, notoriously morbid sometimes my arms bend back

Mascara: benefit bad gal lash

Blush: too faced melt into spring

Highlighter: cheeks only: glamour doll eyes day job

Concealer: soap and glory trick and treatment, skins looking good but how that I just cursed myself, nars if I need it

Lips: mac snob, nyx butter gloss in creme brûlée*(pushing to finish this week! Woohoo!)

*project pan


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

I was pleasantly successful last week, I'm not quite used up of the bloody highlighter pen, but I think it only has one or two uses left. So, going for it again this week!

Primer: Maybelline Baby Skin + Primed &amp; Poreless pressed powder

Foundation: Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in 20 Beige

Highlighter: Maybelline Dream Lumi pen

Powder: Primed &amp; Poreless pressed

Bronzer: Givenchy Poudre Bonne Mine

Blush: No particular

Luminizer: No particular

Eye Primer: UD Primer Potion in Sin

Eyeshadow: Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette (trying to actually remember to use my palettes) or indie

Mascara: Tarte Eyelash Primer + L'Oreal Miss Manga + Armani Eyes To Kill Extreme

Lips: Too Faced Melteds if possible

I think that's it! Oh, and I am also going to be trying to use up some fragrance samples this week, but it doesn't matter which ones. Just get through a few!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 22, 2014)

So I didn't really plan for this, but here's what I'm wearing this Monday:

Paula's Choice Vitamin C serum

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing SPF 30

BareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

NYX butter balm in Parfait

NYX blonde eyebrow kit with an angled liner brush

NYX waterproof eyeliner pencil in dark brown, smudged

Basically I did this really quickly before running out the door, and the eyeliner looks like crap! But oh well!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 22, 2014)

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink*

Highlighter: benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eye Primer: the Balm - Put A Lid On It*, Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Maybelline - Sunbaked Neutrals*, Aromaleigh - Coatlicue, Dawn Eyes Cosmetics - Reason to Smile, Shiro - Zora Sapphire

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie*

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous - Pink Whisper*

*Project Pan Items


----------



## tulosai (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay this is my first time and I am just going to start today because I fee motivated and go to next Monday at which point I'll pick new items. My rules are that I CAN ONLY use things on this list, and also that I MUST use everything on the list at least once. I'm not necessarily aiming to use things up but to use them at all.

As I'm also in desperate need of bath/shower/body/nail polish/hair clear outs, I am including such items in the list even though most people don't seem to. I am not including facial cleansers and skincare at the moment but might in future weeks once I take inventory of those- I haven't had an opportunity yet. Once I see how this goes in reality, subsequent lists will probably be shorter.

In the shower/bath I can only and must use:

-Chai tea nightcap bath bomb

-Vanilla snowflake antibacterial hand soap  used 9/27, 9/28

-Yes to Carrots Shampoo

-Yes to Carrots Conditioner

-Pumpkin Crunch Sugar Scrub

-Whish shave Cream sample

-Lush star soap used 9/28

-Fortune cookie soap blue soap

For hair I can only and must use:

-amika nourishing mask

-protect and detangle

For my nails I can only and must use:

-nail polish remover  used 9/27

-rock a chic nail patches used 9/27

-seche vite top coat used 9/27

-with shyan treatment oil used 9/27

-with shayn strengthen and protect base coat used 9/27

- Julep Queen Anne

-Zoya Lux used 9/27

-Black Sheep Lacquer blue color unidentified

For scents I can only and must use:

-Bunny Butt Bunnies are from Venus Whipped Cream used 9/27

-Tocca Hand Cream Cleopatra used 9/28

-Gucci Guilty perfume sample

-Coach Poppy Perfume Sample used 9/27

-Givenchy Irresistible Perfume Sample used 9/28

For lips I can only and must use:

-My Stilla Pallet  used 9/28

-My first Impulse Cosmetics Pallet

-Pink Lemonade Lip Scrub used 9/28

-Love Balm by Jurlique used 9/27

-Dr Lipp sample (almost finished!) used 9/27, 9/28

-Philosophy CInnamon Icing

-Mirinesse Angel Kiss

For eyes I can only and must use:

-Smashmox mascara sample

-Butter London Wink Mascara in purple used 9/28

-Urban Decay Crash Eyeliner used 9/28

-Sephora white glitter eyeliner

-Starlooks topaz eyeliner

-Clinique white eyeshadow

-Volatile cosmetic Glitter

- Shiro eyeshadow samples in 'the truth', 'you know nothing' 'master of whispers' 'angry cuccos' and 'alkahestry' (9/28)

For face I can only and will use:

-clinique superpowder

-glamglow mask sample

-lavera foundation sample used 9/28

-cucumber peeling mask used 9/27

-glam natural blush sample

-yes to cucumber wipes used 9/27

Okay, I can see this is probably way too much but I'm just getting started on this concept so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## stelmaria (Sep 28, 2014)

I took the summer off, since I'm a teacher and my life lacks structure in the summer. Back to school, so I'm again wearing makeup every weekday, and figured I better get back on this! This week:

Primer: Tarte BB Treatment Tinted primer

Foundation: Meow Cosmetics Pampered Puss in Frisky Ocicat (will be a tad too dark in winter)

Concealer: Tarte Maracuja (love this stuff, my new HG product for undereyes!)

Powder: It Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores (AM), CRC pressed powder (touchups)

Brows: Lioele Auto Eyebrow in Gray-Black

Blush: La Femme Misty Plum (new favorite)

Eyes:

    Too-Faced Shadow Insurance

    It Cosmetics Naturally Pretty palette (esp. Love, All Heart, Soulful, Midnight, and Transforming Pearl)

    Cover Girl Clump Crusher Extensions mascara

Lips--choose from:

     Dior Addict Extreme Incognito

     Tarte Lipsurgence Matte in Hope

     TonyMoly Magic Liptint in Green Apple


----------



## page5 (Sep 28, 2014)

Goals this week are to add a little variety to my routine and use up a couple of things:

Adding to my routine:

Using my Stila eyeshadow palette all week (I have hit pan on three shades, not looking to use it up but to use it again)

Tarte lippie

Starlooks blush (not loving the color, may toss it if it become a lot of work to apply)

Using up:

nearly empty foundation

Josie Maran lip stain

sugar scrub

Opened full size moisturizer, serum, and cleanser in the past few weeks so I'll continue to use them until gone. I happened to hit on a combination of the three that is really working well for me.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 28, 2014)

Mostly project pan items

Non-Project Pan Items:

Blush: theBalm Instain - Toile

Eyeshadow: Aromaleigh - Coatlicue, Shiro - Baker's Boy, Shiro - Zora Sapphire

Fragrance Mist: Bath and Body Works - Moonlight Path


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 28, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: Lorac (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Avon Anew Age Transforming Foundation

Concealer: LMDB

Powder: Bare Minerals Redness Remedy

Highlighter: Benefit High Beam

Blush: Laura Mercier blush palette

Eye Shadow: Stila In the Light Palette and Geek Chic Cosmetics Samples

Eye Liner: UD Mars, Ultraviolet &amp; Roach

Lip Color: Clinique Shy, It Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush Pure Joy, OCC Lip Tar in Pris

Nail Polish: Cult Nails Mayhem, Nailtini Frappe, Julep Amy, SOPI I Think I Cayenne

Perfume: Rainbow Honey Nucifera and Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Forrrr the week. Feeling gold-ish

Primer: porefessional

Eye primer: nars, maybelline bad to the bronze as a base

Foundation: lumene cc cream

Powder: Rimmel stay matte

Eyeshadow: too faced chocolate milk*, too faced cream colored ponies*, GDE cheapskate, UD smog*

Liner: nars via vinetto

Blush: elf tickled pink*

Highlighter: benefit sun beam

Bronzer: physicians formula bronze boost

Lips: nars rikugian, nyx Tokyo

*project pan items


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 29, 2014)

I wore mostly the same things for the last three weeks, but my efforts paid off since I got through a few items I was really trying to use up! For this week I will use:


Porefessional primer and UDPP eye primer

Eyeshadow palettes I have pressed with samples of Shiro and Eccentric Cosmetics

UD eyeshadow singles in Buck and ABC Gum

Various UD/Stila eyeliners, no specific ones this week

Lancome L'Extreme mascara (TBH I don't love it but I can't bring myself to throw away a full tube of mascara)

Be a Bombshell blush from Ipsy

Haven't made up my mind on foundation and lip products yet..oops!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do this week- I have 5 foundations right now, and one of them is kind of HG, the other is super great, and the final 3 are good, but not perfect. I don't know if I should try to sell them (they are in pump dispensers so they are sanitary, and were bought new this year- what do you ladies think?)

And today I'm not even wearing makeup except I filled in my brows and put on some lip gloss.

I'll never get through my makeup!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 4, 2014)

Picks for 10/4-10/10/14

Primer: Julep Blank Canvas (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Cover Girl + Olay

Concealer: Cover Girl + Olay

Powder: IT Cosmetics Bye, Bye Pores

Highlighter: NARS Illuminator in Orgasm

Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

Eye Shadow: Pacifica Natural Minerals Eye Shadow

Eye Liner: UD Smoke &amp; Deep End, Loreal Colour Riche Eyeliner Violet

Mascara: Loreal Test Mascaras

Lip Color: Estee Lauder Sugar Honey, Jouer Nude Glisten, Samples Nail Polish: OPI Liquid Sand Get Your Number, Julep Sarah, Bondi Fools, &amp; DL Fantastic Voyage

Perfume: Sage + Fasten Common Sense, Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit

Same as always: Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra BrowPencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## cumber1137 (Oct 4, 2014)

Picks for the upcoming week

Face :

Maybelling BB Cream in Dark

Maybelling Fit Me Concealer in Cafe

Stay don't Stray primer

Mary Kay Satin Lips

Skin:

Lush sample of Dream Cream (I don't really like this so I want to finish it up)

Lush sample of Lemony cuticle stuff

Eyes:

Benefit Bad Gal Lash Deluxe mini Mascara

Urban Decay Deluxe Sample of Primer Potion

Sephora Liner in Black

The Dark Brown color in LPP for my eyebrows

Darling Girl Superstar Serum

Shiro Samples in:

Epona

Cake!

Goron Ruby

Din's Fire

Geek Chic saple:

Companion Cube

Cheeks

Josie Maran in Spice

Jose Maran Deluxe Sample in Pink Escape

Smell:

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream sample


----------



## tulosai (Oct 5, 2014)

This went great for me last week! I actually liked having a variety and thought it kept me from getting bored.  This week:

NAILS

-Julep Halloween box Orange

-Julep Halloween Box Yellow

-Julep Halloween box white

-Essie base coat

-Seche vite top coat

-Shyan treatment oil

SKINCARE

DDF Wrinkle Resist Pore Minimzer

The Pink Cream

Insobeau Cleansing Water

SCENTS/CREAMS

Tocca Bianca Hand Cream

Bunny Butt Bunnies are from Venus Whipped Cream

Gucci Guilty perfume sample

Coach Poppy Perfume Sample used 

Givenchy Irresistible Perfume Sample used 

FACE

Clinique Superpowder

Aurora Liquid Hilighter

A Mask

EYES

Smashbox Mascara Sample

Butter London Purple Wink

Style Y Crayon Shadow

Shiro Little Bird

Shiro Hodor

Shiro No Men Like Me

Shiro Queensguard

Clinique White Shadow

Urban Decay Crash Eyeliner

Sephora white glitter eyeliner

Starlooks topaz eyeliner

LIPS

Style Y pink crayon

Stilla Palette

Pink Lemonade Lip Scrub

Love Balm by Jurlique

Philosophy Cinnamon Icing

SHOWER/BATH

Vanilla snowflake antibacterial hand soap 

Yes to Carrots Shampoo

Yes to Carrots Conditioner

Pumpkin Crunch Sugar Scrub

Whish shave Cream sample

Lush star soap used 9/28

Fortune cookie soap blue soap

A Bath Bomb


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 5, 2014)

I need to get back with this! I'm trying to wear some kind of makeup everyday and I do like to rotate things out so I don't get bored, so I figured this would be a good thing for me. I also found this cute little empty box I got ages ago from a Soap &amp; Glory set, and it's the perfect size - it holds a week's worth of makeup beautifully and is small enough to fit on the cart in our bathroom. Now, on to the products for the week of 10/6!


Laura Mercier Foundation Primer
MAC Studio Fix Fluid
MAC Studio Fix Concealer 
MAC Studio Fix Powder
MAC Beauty Powder
MAC Blush in Pink Sprinkles
bareMinerals Blush in The Natural High
Urban Decay The Feminine Palette
elf Eyeshadow Primer
Noir Cosmetics Eyeliner in Forever Noir
Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Model Co. Lip Gloss in Berry Pink
Anastasia Clear Brow Gel
Benefit Ultra Shines Lip Gloss in Foxy Lady
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Gloss in Wallflower
Wet n Wild Lipstick in Think Pink
I think that's it for this week! Hopefully I can make a teensy bit of progress on each item.


----------



## page5 (Oct 5, 2014)

page5 said:


> Goals this week are to add a little variety to my routine and use up a couple of things:
> 
> Adding to my routine:
> 
> ...


Last week was a big success, used up a foundation, sugar scrub, two sample perfumes, sample concealer, and tossed a lippie (old) that the consistency seemed off. Tossed a Baby Lips lip balm - horrible, so drying. Also re-discovered a blush that I thought I didn't like but ended up liking.

Adding to my routine another blush to experiment with and a cream shadow, Laura Geller, that I received from BB. I've been hating this cream shadow but the reviews are so good I'm wondering if it is me! I love cream shadows, especially the tini beauty I received from Ipsy. The LG one always seems streaky and patchy on me. 

Also concentrating on using up a travel size Sebastian no 9 styler (nearly empty) and a travel size conditioner.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 6, 2014)

For this week I will use:


Korres pomegranate face primer and UDPP eye primer

Indie eyeshadow samples from Shiro and Eccentric Cosmetics, Sleek V2 palette

Various UD/Stila eyeliners, no specific ones this week

Lancome L'Extreme mascara

Be a Bombshell blush from Ipsy (I hit pan last week!!!!)

Yes to Grapefruit CC cream (Should be done this week)

Not sure yet on perfume! I have some samples from Haus of Gloi I'd like to use.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 6, 2014)

*Monday, October 6th- Friday, October 10th:*

Skincare: 

Acne.org cleanser

LUSH Mask of Magnaminty

Paula's Choice (PC) Toner

PC Exfoliant

Dr. Dennis Gross ferulic + retinol solution (Want to finish this up this week) 

Dr. Dennis Gross radiance booster (Want to finish this up this month)

PC Vitamin C serum (Need to finish this up by the end of the year)

Acne.org treatment (Want to finish this up this week and start on a new one)

Acne.org moisturizer (Want to finish this up this month and start on a new one)

Acure eye cream (Want to finish this up this month)

PC SPF (Want to finish this up this month)

Bath and Body:

LUSH sample of body wash (Want to finish this up this week)

LUSH sexy peel soap

Suave Rosemary and Mint shampoo (Want to finish this up this month)

Shea Moisture conditioner (Want to finish this up this month)

Neutrogena body oil (Want to finish this up this month)

PC AHA 10% body lotion

Dry brush every other night!

Handcare:

Burts Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream (Use at least 5 times a day)

Burts Bees Honey &amp; Grapeseed Hand Cream (Use every time after washing hands)

PC anti-aging hand cream (Use before driving)

Makeup:

SPECIAL FOUNDATION TEST WEEK!!!

Monday- BareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

Tuesday- OCC Tinted Moisturizer in R0

Wednesday- BareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

Thursday- Juice Beauty perfecting foundation in light

Friday- Clinique BB Cream in Shade 01

Saturday- Jane Iredale pressed powder foundation in Bisque

Sunday- Aloette Ultra Finish SPF 15 in light

Aloette conceal away duo (Want to finish this up this week)

NYX cake brow powder in blonde

Hard Candy 1000 lashes primer (on brows)

Red Apple Lipstick The Lash Project mascara (Want to finish this up by the end of the year, unless it dries out)

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in plum wine (Want to finish this up this month)

Maybelline babylips in grapevine (Want to finish this up this month)

NYX slide on eyeliner in brown perfection


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 12, 2014)

This is great. I am a day early because I already know what mine will be. Costal scents revealed palette which I've had over a year but is very unloved so far.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 12, 2014)

I pick my em michelle phan life palette. Not a huge fan of it, but maybe because I don't use it?

Pretty much everything else is project pan-

-snail cc cream from memebox, mac bb powders, mally eyebrow pencil and shader, givenchy mascara, UD primer in sin, and mac viva glam lipglass.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 12, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> For this week I will use:
> 
> 
> Korres pomegranate face primer and UDPP eye primer
> ...


Switching things up this week


Korres pomegranate primer (may be my HG)
Indie and Sleek V2 eyeshadows
UD/Stila eyeliners
L'oreal Voluminous Butterfly (I had to throw out the Lancome L'extreme...hated it so much)
Be a Bombshell blush
Tarte foundation
Spider Silk by Haus of Gloi perfume oil
Nail polish is by Native War Paints in Changing Seasons and Crisp Red Apples


----------



## recklesslysober (Oct 12, 2014)

It's been awhile! I'm terrible at keeping up with challenges. I have really slowed my roll with purchasing and now I just need to keep that momentum going and focus on using things up.

MAC Cremesheen Glass - Deelight

- Almost finished! Another couple of weeks and then I can work on another gloss.

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy

- Almost finished! I think I only have a couple weeks left on this too. Looking forward to moving on to other lipsticks.

MAC MSFN - Light

- I have a backup to get to, this is almost done. Maybe 3-4 weeks left.

MAC ED Bronzer - Aphrodite's Shell

- Pretty full. I have a backup so I don't want to hoard this. Plus it's my only bronzer. I just keep not using it for whatever reason. I need to get into a routine of applying it.

Hourglass Blush - Mood Exposure

- Pretty full. Trying to eventually use this up because I just bought the palette with a mini of this inside.

MAC Brow Pencil - Lingering

- I have an Anastasia pencil that matches my brow color much better so I just want to use this up.. it's taking forever though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 12, 2014)

My picks for the week:

Primer: Avon Magix Face Perfector (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Samples

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformation

Powder: MUFE HD

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting

Blush: Laura Gellar Beauty Blush n Brighten Berry

Eye Shadow: Glamour Doll Eyes

Eye Liner: UD Tornado, Binge, &amp; Twice Baked

Lip Color: Aveda Blushed Honey, Juice Beauty Pink Gloss, Makeup Forever Sephora BDay lipstick

Nail Polish: OPI Liquid Sand Get Your Number, Julep Sarah, Bondi Fools, &amp; DL Fantastic Voyage

Perfume: Clean Skin &amp; Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra BrowPencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## page5 (Oct 13, 2014)

Last week went well, I used up a lotion, lip stain, and conditioner and I tossed a handful of products that were not working for me or were old and questionable. 

This week I'm focusing on using up some of the foils I have accumulated. I have about a dozen face and hair product foils set aside to use this week. Looking forward to trying out some new products and discover if they work for me.  I'm also adding a sample perfume to use this week and trying out a lippie to decide if I want to keep it or not. The last time I used it (about two months ago) I didn't like the color on me and the formula wasn't to my liking. Of course, I paid a lot of $ for this but if it isn't to my liking, time to let it go.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been using the same things everyday but rotating in an eyeshadow palette to add to the UD Naked2. I'm adding in BareMinerals The Star Treatment palette because it has nice metallic colors that can accent the Naked2 look.

I've gotten to the point where I am obsessed with using the same things everyday so that I can finish things up. I hate skipping a day cause it will make me that much farther from hitting pan. Crazy. So adding in an accent color helps me stay on track but have a little variety.

Besides my eyeshadow, EVERYTHING stays the same. I am determined to finish these things by the end of the year! Then I will start the cycle again. I probably have enough products to do full-faces for another 5 years.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> *Monday, October 13th- Friday, October 17th:*
> 
> Skincare:
> 
> ...


I finished up what is crossed out above, however, I forgot to do the foundation challenge! I'll try that next week, I think.


----------



## page5 (Oct 20, 2014)

Used up eight foils last week, tossed a lippie, and used up a perfume sample, travel size body wash, and lip scrub. 

I have a blush I've been using on and off for a couple of years and it now has a dime size of pan showing. It's not a big container so I think I'll continue to use it until it is gone. I like the color well enough but I don't love it so I won't be re-buying plus I have 5 other blushes. Goals this week are to use up a face mask that is nearly gone and test out a cream shadow I didn't like much the first time I tried it. I'm going to challenge myself to use two foils a week too and see if I can make a dent in my foil sample stash. I need to switch up my palette too, I'm going to pull out my balm jovi for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys! 
Been so much with work lately, so I've not been around to much. These are my picks for this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*- A'pieu Natural Lash Mascara *
Almost done.Not a great mascara but I'm determined to finish it!

*- Loreal True Match Foundation*
*- Skinfood Buckwheat Loose Powder*
Getting there. Not much left now!
*- NARS orgasm+laguna duo*
Laguna is almost done. Maybe one more month maximum. Love this bronzer though.
*- Benefit Hello Flawless Powder Foundation*
On my lazy days I use only this and nothing else. Gives such a flawless finish. I love it!
*- Billion Dollar Brows Univeral Brow Pencil
- Sumita Brow Set*
3 weeks left maximum!
*- Hope Girl Liquid Eyeliner
- La girl glazed lip paint in whimsical, whisper and elude*
-* Yeon style lipbalm
- NYX HD concealer*


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm still truckin' along with my project pan items daily. This week I am using Pistol from my Naked2 palette (I hardly use this color) with Snakebite and a blending color from Inglot. I'm also trying out the UD Illuminating BB primer under the Supergoop CC cream sample. My daily SPF Devita Solar will run out by the end of the year and I'm looking for something to replace it. Testing out the Supergoop CC cream for that.

Every time I switch out a product I notice that my look is the same. No one besides me (maybe my daughter too because she's my mini-me) notices the difference. And that's why I need to downsize my stash. I had different things for variety but really, I can't even tell the difference.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 20, 2014)

Picks for this week:

Primer: From the Lab (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Samples

Concealer: Cover Girl + Olay

Powder: IT Cosmetics Bye, Bye Pores

Highlighter: NARS Illuminator in Orgasm

Blush: Benefit Bella Bamba

Eye Shadow: Urban Decay duo sin/mushroom, Loreal Infallible All Night blue, Nyx Sky Pink Pearl, GDE samples

Eye Liner: UD Roach, Perversion, &amp; LSD

Lip Color: OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet &amp; Trollop, Stila Color Balm in Raisin

Nail Polish: Julep Caroline, Shenae, Joelle &amp; Tracy

Perfume: Clean Warm Cotton &amp; Atelier Bois Blonds

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra BrowPencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 25, 2014)

Getting ready for next week:

Primer: Cover FX (face), Benefit Stay, Don't Stray (eyes)

Foundation: Miracle Skin Transformer

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer

Powder: Sue Devitt C-Weed Pressed Powder

Highlighter: the Balm Mary Lou Manizer

Blush: Josie Maran Color Stick Rosy

Eye Shadow: Stila Barfoot Contessa, Laura Gellar Silver Sands, LMDB Kaleidoscope Chauvet Pont D'Arc

Eye Liner: Clinique Quickliner Intense Gray &amp; Intense Chocolate, UD Ultraviolet

Lip Color: OCC Lip Tar in Pris, Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #22, LMDB Red, Clinique Black Honey

Nail Polish: OPI Butte-I-Full Mauve, Bondi Lady Liberty, Color Club Top Shelf, Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love

Perfume: Tokyomilk/Dark Wisdom No 26, English Laundry Signature

Same as always: Josie Maran Black Oil Mascara - (Until 11/1 - yay...the last week. I hope it lasts that long; starting to dry out), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 27, 2014)

This week, I'll be focusing on using:

- MAC Paintpot in Painterly

- Too Faced Eye Love palette

- Bare MInerals Around the Clock eyeliner in Midnight

- Pixi tinted balm in Unique Pink


----------



## page5 (Oct 27, 2014)

Continuing to use my blush that is nearly gone, my thebalm palette, and adding to my daily list a couple of liquid lipsticks that I think combined will make a color I like. Separately, one is too light and the other too dark. 

Used up last week a full size serum so I'm using some of my serum foils right now. I have three deluxe samples in my stash so I don't foresee needing to buy any serum until well into next year. Used up a hand cream (desk at work) but I have three minis and a full size in my stash so lots of options. Also want to remember to use my hair mask, there is just a bit left in the bottom so I think I can use it up this week and get out my one back up. Used up five foils last week  

I'm glad I started posting to the Monday club again. It is keeping me mindful of what I have and ultimately helping me reduce my stash a little. Trying and re-trying products is helping me decide which ones need to go and which ones are worth keeping.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 2, 2014)

This upcomming week I will use: 

- A'Pieu Mascara
- Hope Girl Mascara
- Hope Girl Eyeliner
- NARS duo orgasm/laguna
- Skinfood Buckwheat powder
- Lioele Beyond the solution bb cream
- Hourglass ambient lighting palette
- Nyx hd concealer
- Maybelline color tattoo barely branded
- Too faced shadow insurance
- Wnw megamix bronzer
- Cherimoya lip crayon
- Witch's pouch popo lipstick in orchid plum
- Girlactic gloss in pretty


----------



## page5 (Nov 3, 2014)

This week I'm swapping in a lip stain sample from thebalm (nearly empty so should finish it up this week or next), and a little five pan eyeshadow palette. The cream shadow I tried out last week worked really well so it's staying in the rotation for another week.

Gave away a lippie that wasn't giving me any joy. Used up the blush I've been working on so I brought out a new Hervana blush, love it. I prefer the not so pigmented blushes, they are forgiving and I like my blush subtle. Also used up a travel size body lotion, sample perfume, hair mask, and four foils. Use it up goals this week are a face mask, sample perfume, two foils, and a mini lippie.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

Whoo, I need to join up this week (and every week) because I have some things I really need to get through!

Primer: Napoleon Perdis Autopilot OR L'Oreal Magic Lumi

Foundaion: Korres Quercetin and Oak Liquid Foundation

Concealer: NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer (this is almost gone, I need to get a new one!)

Powder: NARS All Day Luminous Powder Foundation

Bronze: Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil

Highlight: None in particular

Blush: None in particular

Eyes: Too Faced Chocolate Bar OR Indie loose shadows

Mascara: L'Oreal Miss Manga/Armani Eyes To Kill Excess

Trying to use up the Korres foundation, NARS concealer, both primers, the mascaras and the Milk Choco bronzer. Everything else is just rotation so it gets used!


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't done the Monday Club in so long! I'm gonna join in this week.

-Avon Magix face primer

-Avon Smooth Minerals foundation

-Rimmel Stay Matte powder

-Lancôme blush in Rose Fresque

-Benefit Highbeam highlighter

-Maybelline Touch of Spice Matte lipstick

-Covergirl lipgloss in Berrylicious

-Avon eyeshadow primer

-NYX eyeshadow Leather &amp; Lace

-Naked 3 palette

-Lorac Unzipped palette

-Avon Glimmersticks eyeliner Blackest Black

-Avon Big &amp; Daring mascara


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm rotating in the Bare Minerals Ready quad The Happy Place. Love the formula but not sure about the colors. The rose gold color makes me look like I have pink eye. I'll test it out this week. Also adding in the Bare Minerals mini lipgloss in Plumtini. I like this a lot and only have a quarter left. Everything else stays the same. Making good progress on using up the daily stuff!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 3, 2014)

Im slacking here and I am SO CLOSE to done on 3 things for my project pan that my goal for the next 2-3 weeks is just "use elf tickled pink, too faced chocolate milk, and UD sin until they're gone" then throw whatever else I feel like on my face.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 4, 2014)

This week I'm focusing on using:

- Too Faced Eye Love palette

- MAC Paint Pot in Painterly

- Tarte Lipsurgence mini in Lovely

- Smashbox Limitless eyeliner in Onyx

these are all also current project pan items


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 9, 2014)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro (depotted)*

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy - Fresh Pink*

Highlighter: Kiss My Sass - Moonbeam

Powder (not in pic): Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Primer: theBalm - Put A Lid On It (depotted)*, Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Maybelline Sunbaked Neutrals*, Coastal Scents Creative Me #2, Aromaleigh - Coatlicue, Hello Waffle - Corgi Butts

Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie*

Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous - Pink Whisper*

*Project Pan Item


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to concentrate on: 


Korres pomegranate primer 
UDPP
UD/Stila eyeliners
UD shadow single in Toasted 
Several indie shadow samples
L'oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara
Be a Bombshell blush
Rimmel Stay Matte powder
Sephora lip stain in Coral Extract
idk what foundation
French Lavender and Honey eau de perfume from Bath and Body Works


----------



## page5 (Nov 9, 2014)

This week I'm going to continue to use my mini lippie and a lip stain from last week - both are nearly gone and I'll be sad to see them gone because I like them! I believe I'll use some of my shadow singles this week also. 

My daughter needed some things so I gave her a lip/cheek one stick, kabuki brush, eyeshadow brush, and eyeshadow duo. I didn't love any of them so it is nice to see someone else get some good use out the items. Used up a deluxe sample conditioner (liked it but not an HG). I plan to use a lot of foils this week.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 10, 2014)

This week I plan to wear/use:

Skincare:

Makeup remover: REN cleansing balm

Face brush: Sephora pore scrubber

Cleanser: Acne.org

Toner: Paula's Choice

Exfoliant: Paula's Choice

Treatment for acne: Acne.org and Up&amp;up benzoyl peroxide, Lush mask of magnaminty

Treatment for aging: Ren bioretinoid serum sample

Eyecream: Finish my philosophy eye cream sample, then do Fresh eye cream sample

Moisturizer: Acne.org moisturizer

SPF: not sure- use various samples

Makeup:

Foundation shade test:

Right side: Bare Linen bareMinerals BareSkin foundation

Left side: Bare Shell "

And later, get a sample of Bare Porcelain to test out also

Concealer: Juice Beauty

Blush: Exposed or Blushing Bride by Tarte

Eyebrows: Anastasia dipbrow in Soft Brown

Mascara: Red Apple Lipstick

Lips: Tarte lipgloss in star or Bite Rouge VIB lipstick

Setting powder: Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light

Eyeshadow: Lorac Mega Pro (probably khaki, love that shade!)

Other random notes: Find a good spf moisturizer to use daily, and figure out what to do with my leftover foundations.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2014)

I did it!  I actually swapped out my makeup this week!  (haha sorry it's just been awhile)

Permanent items (i.e. use til they're gone):

Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in Light

Bare Minerals Touch Up Veil in Translucent (ALMOST GONE! YES!)

Rimmel Match Perfection 2-in-1 concealer in Fair

Benefit's They're Real Mascara

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper

Pixi Bronzer in Subtly Suntouched

Chella Eyebrow Pencil (this thing WILL. NOT. DIE.)

UD Primer Potion

UD De-Slick Setting Spray

Rotating Items:

UD Revolution Lipstick in Manic

Benefit Benetint

Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso

Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in Valentine

Lipstick Queen in Medieval

Stila's Not So Nude Palette

Aaaaaand, what I've chosen everything to complement this week:  Notoriously Morbid's Blood Countess Collection!

Eyeshadows in Noble Rage, Gilded Mirror, and Goblet of Red

Blush in Sadist

Lipcraft gloss in Cachtice

Nail Polish in Dungeon

YASSSSSSSS.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't posted my list for the last couple of weeks, but I've still been pulling out my weekly makeup. Here's what's on the list for this week:

Primer: Lorac (face - until it's gone), Benefit Stay, Don't Stray (eyes)

Foundation: Samples (until their gone)

Concealer: Miracle Skin Transformer

Powder: MUFE HD (until it's gone)

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting in Dim Light

Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

Eye Shadow: GDE Samples

Eye Liner: UD LSD, Twice Baked, Demolition

Lip Color: OCC LT-Trollop &amp; Black Dahlia, Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube In Menatour, &amp; Urban Decay Samples

Nail Polish: SOPI Henna Thing is Possible, Zoya Hazel, Julep Alaina, &amp; Starrily Unicorn Landia

Perfume: Sage + Fasten Honest &amp; Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue

Same as always: Loreal Study Mascara - (Until 1/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra BrowPencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil, various lip liners.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow long time since I've done the Monday Club, but I want to get back into it! At least until the start of next year when I start another project pan (and I pretty much use the same items every week!).

*Using up until it is gone:*

BB Cream: Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore deluxe sample

Setting powder: Tarte Smooth Operator 

Powder foundation (I like to have the option!): MUFE Pro Finish Powder Foundation

Concealer: Benefit Fakeup (almost done!); Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer 

Eye primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eyebrows: ABH brow powder; ABH brow gel

Mascara: Blinc mascara (just rotated this in!)

*Rotate week to week:*

Eyeshadow: Stila In The Know palette

Eyeshadow base (I don't use this everyday): MUFE eyeliner in black

Eyeliner (I don't use this everyday): Maybelline Color Tattoo in Creamy Beige

Blush: Tarte Off The Cuff palette focusing on the plum shade

Lips: Too Faced Spice Spice Baby; Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie; NYX Butter Lipstick in Pops

Nail polish: Formula X in Impeccable


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

Deluxe sample of Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara

Sample size of Dr Jarts Premium BB Cream

Wet and Wild Brulee and Nutty eyeshadow singles

UD Native lipstick

NYX Strawberry Parfait butter gloss


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

My picks for this week:

Primer: Smashbox (face), From the Lab (eyes)

Foundation: Philosophy Hope in a Jar A to Z Cream

Concealer: LMDB

Powder: MUFE HD (until it's gone)

Highlighter: the Balm Mary Lou Manizer

Blush: Laura Gellar Beauty Blush n Brighten Berry

Eye Shadow:  LMDB Kaleidoscope Gold Finger, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette 

Eye Liner: Julep Stargazer set

Lip Color: NARs new lover, Juice Beauty Pink Gloss, Stila Color Balm Ali, Urban Decay Naked

Nail Polish: Zoya Elodie, Polish Me Silly Holy Shift, Dollish Polish As You Wish, &amp; Julep Ruth

Perfume: Tocca Giulietta &amp; Clean Skin

Same as always: Loreal Study Mascara - (Until 1/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil, various lip liners.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm trying to use up a stash of Korean BB cream samples and a lipstick palette.

Deluxe sample of Smashbox Full Exposure mascara

The Balm Time Balm face primer

Dr Jarts Premium BB cream sample

UD Glinda palette

Just for Redheads lipstick palette

Wet and Wild brow pencil in Taupe


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 29, 2014)

Picks for this week are:

Primer: Smashbox (face), UDPP (eyes)

Foundation: Cover Girl + Olay

Concealer: Cover Girl + Olay

Powder:MUFE HD

Highlighter: Hourglass Ambient Lighting in Dim Light

Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

Eye Shadow:  Shiro Samples, Stila In the Light Palette

Eye Liner: UD Mars &amp; Deep End, LMDB Tamarack

Lip Color: Urban Decay Samples

Nail Polish: OPI Liquid Sand Stay the Night, Nina Ultra Pro Twinkle, Twinkle, Julep Cleopatra, &amp; Orly Watch it Glitter

Perfume: Tokyomilk/Dark La Vie La Mort &amp; an Unlabeled Green sample

Same as always: Loreal Study Mascara - (Until 1/1), Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner, Ofra Brow Pencil, Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel, Chella Highlighter pencil in Ivory Lace, and Benefit Eye Bright pencil, various lip liners.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 30, 2014)

Week of Dec 1st:


Korres pomegranate primer (should be done this month)

UDPP (should also be done this month)

UD/Stila eyeliners

UD shadow single in Toasted 

UD Naked 3 and bh cosmetics Galaxy Chic

Eyeko mascara

Tarte blushes from 2012 set

UD translucent powder

Various lip products

Pacifica Rollerball in Vanilla


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 30, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Wow long time since I've done the Monday Club, but I want to get back into it! At least until the start of next year when I start another project pan (and I pretty much use the same items every week!).
> 
> *Using up until it is gone:*
> 
> ...


Not too much I want to change this week! I'm so close to finishing up the Too Faced and Revlon lip products that I want to continue to focus on those. And I'm loving the plum Tarte blush for fall!

So pretty much just new picks for eyeshadow and nail polish for me:

Eyeshadow: Bare Minerals Power Neutrals palette

Nail polish: Julep Lupita


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 30, 2014)

I think I will keep using the JFR lipstick palette and MAC "Fantasia" LE lipstick as my permanent lip items for Monday Club until I can get them used up. I can swap in lip glosses to add over them if I start getting bored.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

This week I plan to wear/use:

Skincare:

Makeup remover: DIY version with cotton rounds

Face brush: Sephora pore scrubber in morning, washcloth at night

Cleanser: Acne.org

Toner: Paula's Choice

Exfoliant: Paula's Choice

Treatment for acne: Acne.org and Up&amp;up benzoyl peroxide, Lush mask of magnaminty

Treatment for aging AM: Paula's Choice Resist Vitamin C serum

Treatment for again PM: REN Bioretinoid OR start rx retinoid

Eyecream: Algenist geinus eye cream deluxe sample

Moisturizer: Acne.org moisturizer and FAB Ultra Repair Cream

SPF: Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen

Body moisturizer: Neutrogena bath oil (USE THIS UP!)

Shampoo: Suave Rosemary and Mint

Conditioner: Shea Moisture (FINISH THIS UP)

Makeup:

Foundation: bareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

Concealer: NARS radiant creamy in vanilla with beauty blender micro.mini

Blush: Blushing Bride by Tarte

Eyebrows: Anastasia dipbrow in Soft Brown

Mascara: Red Apple Lipstick

Lips: MUFE birthday lipstick

Setting powder: Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light

Eyeshadow primer: UD

Lip balms: Dermstore lip quench and NYX butter balm in parait.

Eyeshadow and liner: Tarte Be Mattenificient, NYX brown eyeliner




My 'Monday Club' bag- the one with the fish.

The black sachet contains my Tarte Be Mattenificent palette

The tan canvas sachet contains my Tweezerman eyelash curler

The black kit contains my brushes

All those fit into the fish bag.




Also shown are my brushes- exclusively EcoTools in a Real Techniques brush case, and my pencil sharpener.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> This week I plan to wear/use:
> 
> Skincare:
> 
> ...


I'm inspired by all your ideas, folks; but I haven't yet pulled out any "use up" items other than my regular favourites. I'm thinking I'll try for this week. The eyeshadow, lippie, and blush stashes, yikes!

I noticed your comment on foundation though - sometimes they mix together well. If one is too dark and orange, and one too light and pink, maybe a mix is in order? I used up some less-than-ideal foundation powders by mixing in some Silk Naturals foundation powder, but I know certain cream foundations will cooperate too. (Do a small sample mix to see if they mix or separate; obviously a water and oil based mix might give you trouble.) But sometimes it's fun to play with mixing them; you might find a surprise, and otherwise, you'll have a great justification to toss it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 29, 2014)

@@eastofthesun I am drooling over the fish bag and Tarte palette! So beautiful!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting back into the Monday Club to coincide with the 100 day no-buy. I will do 10 days at a time:

January 1 - 10 Product Focus

*Body Wash:* Philosophy Snow Angel, Lollia At Last

*Lotion: *Lush Charity Pot and Celebration

*Perfume: *Pacifica Thai Lemongrass, Gucci Premiere and Bond No 9 I Love NY for Earth Day

*Primer (Face): *Dr. Brandt's Pore Refining Primer (only a couple days worth left) and Avon Magix

*Primer (eyes): *Urban Decay Primer Potion (until it's gone)

*Foundation: *Philosophy Hope in a Jar A to Z Cream (until it's gone)

*Concealer: *LMDB

*Setting Powder: *Sue DeWitt C-Week Pressed Powder (yay...hit pan over the holidays!)

*Blush: *Josie Maran Color Stick in Rosy and blush from Balm Jovi Palette

*Highlighter: *Mary Lou Manizer

*Mascara: *Guerlain Sample

*Eyeliner: *Cynthia Rowley Silver, Clinique Quickliner in Intense Gray and Intense Chocolate, Chella in Navy and Loreal in Violet

*Eyeshadow: *Julep Eye Sheen in Dusty Taupe (trying to finish this...almost there) and Balm Jovi palette

*Lip Color: *Aveda Blushed Honey, Bite for VIB Rouge, Clinique Almost Lipstick in Spicy Honey and Black Honey, Jouer Lip Gloss in Nude Glisten

*Nail Polish: *Julep Karmen, Laken and Ciara, Sephora Color Hit Never Say No, Deborah Lippmann Champagne Supernova


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 2, 2015)

For January 1-10

Benefit Porefessional face primer

Loreal Magic BB Cream

Benefit Rockateur Blush

Temptu Highlighter

Tarte Smooth Operator fishing powder

Beauty For Real lip cream/gloss

Ulta lip gloss

Nyx Champagne &amp; Caviar eye shadow palette

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero

Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Mascara

An EOS lip balm

Estee Lauder Enlighten

B&amp;BW raspberry body splash

Simpatico hand cream


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 4, 2015)

This is my first time on this thread so I hope I am doing this right. I received the Eva Scrivo Quarterly box right before Christmas and been using it sporadically. She designed her 2nd box as a makeup/hair routine which I want to try consistently.

1. Dermal Detox Pre-Cleanse Facial Cleanser by Sunshine Botanicals

2. Nourishing Algae Facial Cleanser by Sunshine Botanicals

3. Creme 28 by Yon-KA Paris (moisturizer)

4. Huile De Leonor Greyl (coconut oil)

5. Masque Fleurs de Jasmin Hair Conditioning Mask (almost empty)

6. Elixir by Goldwell (oil Treatment)

7. Matt Rouge Lipstick by Face Stockholm

8. 2 sponges


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 5, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> I'm inspired by all your ideas, folks; but I haven't yet pulled out any "use up" items other than my regular favourites. I'm thinking I'll try for this week. The eyeshadow, lippie, and blush stashes, yikes!
> 
> I noticed your comment on foundation though - sometimes they mix together well. If one is too dark and orange, and one too light and pink, maybe a mix is in order? I used up some less-than-ideal foundation powders by mixing in some Silk Naturals foundation powder, but I know certain cream foundations will cooperate too. (Do a small sample mix to see if they mix or separate; obviously a water and oil based mix might give you trouble.) But sometimes it's fun to play with mixing them; you might find a surprise, and otherwise, you'll have a great justification to toss it!


Thanks! That's great advice on mixing. I might give that a try!!!



Kristine Walker said:


> @@eastofthesun I am drooling over the fish bag and Tarte palette! So beautiful!


Thanks, Kristine!!

*--- Monday, December 5th, 2015---*

Foundation: bareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

Concealer: NARS radiant creamy in vanilla with beauty blender micro.mini

Blush: Elevated by Tarte (in the Be Mattenificent palette)

Eyebrows: Anastasia dipbrow in Soft Brown

Mascara: Red Apple Lipstick

Lips: MUFE sephora birthday lipstick

Setting powder: Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light

Eyeshadow primer: UD

Lip balms: Dermstore lip quench

Eyeshadow and liner: Tarte Be Mattenificient, NYX brown eyeliner

(The only problem is I forgot to apply makeup today, which is Monday, so this will be more like Tuesday-Friday, and hopefully Saturday and Sunday if I get around to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## page5 (Jan 5, 2015)

This week I plan to re-visit a foundation I used during a L'Oreal study. I loved it when I first used it, then subsequent times I used it I was less happy and notice an orange cast or some oxidation occasionally. If I'm still not liking it much after using it this week I'm tossing it. 

I have a sample lip stain from Cynthia Crowley that I'd like to finish this week. I liked it well enough but not enough to purchase. I've used it several times and I don't believe there is much left in the container.

Last goal this week is to use up a foot balm with just a bit left. I've been forgetting to use it and my feet could definitely benefit from some nightly moisurizing.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 6, 2015)

Back on the Monday Club horse! I'm imposing a no-buy on myself for most of the year so I'm shopping my stash for real every week. 


Korres pomegranate primer (alllllmost done)
UDPP (also nearly gone)
UD eyeliner in Hustle, Stila liner in Stingray
UD shadow single in Toasted 
Sephora + Pantone Daybreak palette
L'oreal Voluminous mascara (original)
Two different Tarte blushes
UD De-Slick mattifying powder
Haus of Gloi Rosy Lipped balm and NYX Thalia lipstick
Either Yes to Grapefruit BB cream or Tarte foundation
Coach Poppy perfume


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party, but this week I am choosing to use my Dream Bouncy Blush. It is the perfect product to apply with your hands, which is exactly the problem. I never use it, because I always have brushes (and a powder blush in a very similar shade). 

ETA:

Also using my Wet n' Wild Fergie Highlighter not so much because I never use it (as its the one I reach for the most), but that I rarely wear highlighter on a day to day basis.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Aargh, I wrote this up and then before posting, my browser crashed. @@PA Anna, it's my first take at this too!  Since I'm a bit later getting started, I'll aim to stick with this until the 20th rather than the 10th. So take #2:

Bath: Yves Rocher organic vanilla shower gel

  Kiss My Face moisture shave - Cool Mint (old bottle)

  Jason shampoo - Apricot

  Jason conditioner - Apricot

  Lancome facial wash - Creme Radiance

Serum: Lancome Genefique _sample_,

  then Silk Naturals (SN) Super Defense

Moisturiser: SN Jojoba

  SN Cucumber Peptide eye cream

Body: SN Organic olive oil moisturizer

Face: Dermablend Professional Cover Creme - Natural Beige (Chroma 2 1/8)

  SN Medium Coverage perfect harmony foundation

  Alima luminous shimmer blush - Candy

  SN Bronzer - Drama

  Alima luminous shimmer powder - Sorbet

  SN Perfecting Powder - Sheer &amp; Gorgeous

Eyes: SN Sleep In A Jar under eye corrector - Light Peach

  SN mineral eye shadow - Flash

  Alima satin matte eye shadow - Cocoa _sample_

  Alima luminous shimmer eye shadow - Koan _sample_

  Pür Minerals eye pencil - Onyx

  mystery (can't be sure of brand - matte silver tube with glossy silver accent on top of cap (|  |) and glossy silver fine rim line on cap where cap meets tube) mascara - Brown

Lips: Honeybee Gardens (HBG) lip balm - Strawberry Champagne

  HBG lipstick - Valentine _sample_

  HBG lipstick - Queen Bee

  SN lipstick - Fashionista

  SN kisser slicker - Raindrops On Roses

  Lancome Juicy Tubes - Dreamsicle

Remover: Lancome Bifacil

  SN Kiss Cleanser

Scent: Desert Essence deodorant - Tropical Breeze

  Lavanila - Vanilla Coconut

Hair: Got To Be Glossy anti-frizz shine serum

  Organix anti-breakage keratin oil

Nails: what suits my mood

  SN old lip balm for moisturizing

  Witchcraft almond cuticle oil

A lot of this list has become a regular habit (For example, I love the SN serums and moisturizers, so though I do own other products, I'm resistant to use them, as the SN stuff works so well for my skin. I'll aim to try some of the other stuff in future, in the hope I can use it up before it spoils, but it depends on how my skin responds. At least if things really don't work, they will be identified and trashed.) I like some variety with my lip products, but at least it means I'm sticking to this sub-set and using up a sample! This formalizes trying a few of the other things; victory #1 is that I pulled out the Pür Minerals eye pencil. I tend to use cream liners with a brush, so the pencils just sit around otherwise. My aim is to finish this one! How long does it take to use up a 0.01 oz twist-up eye pencil?


----------



## chibimorph (Jan 10, 2015)

Face

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro (depotted)*

Foundation: Bourjois Heathy Mix Radiance Reveal* mixed with Maybelline WaterGel BB Cream*

Blush: Hello Waffle - Rose-Coloured Glasses

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte*

Eyes

Primer: theBalm Put A Lid On It (depotted)*

Shadow: stila - In the Light palette, Aromaleigh - Coatlicue, Darling Girl - Lefty-Loo Who

Liner: stila - Starfish Smudge Stick

Lips

Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie*

Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Pink Whisper*

Fyrinnae Lip Lustre - Pygmy Hippo

Fragrance: Bvlgari - Jasmin Noir sample

*Project Pan


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 11, 2015)

For January 11-20th I am going to use. This looks like a really long list, but they are mostly all steps of my makeup routine I already do, I just chose specific products to focus on instead. 

* Pixi Sheer Cheek Gel*- I love this it is a beautiful color and a nice texture. It does stain but you have a few seconds to blend it in how you like it before it sets and it doesn't streak at all. However, I always tried to use only my fingers with this product and of course it gets lost in all my other blushes which are easier to use and in brighter colors. 

*Becca Highlighter in Pearl*- trying to build a habit of using a highlighter regularly. I am relatively new to highlighters (though I have plenty) and I find myself hesistant to use them if I haven't experimented enough with them previously to know where I can place each one. This particular highlight is not good for the bridge of my nose, but it is a friendly color to use everywhere else on my skin. 

*Embroilisse (?) Moisturizer- *It feels very greasy on my skin but it is such a raved about product I want to try using it in the morning and see if it will allow me to put on my mineral foundation in the winter just to use up the sample. 

*Larenim Pressed Powder Compact- *Perfect color match for my pasty winter skin, and I finally have a buffing brush and not just a compact so I can use this, but I rarely ever use mineral foundations in the winter. However, I have hit pan on this product, and it is pretty beat up so I want to really concentrate on using it up while the color matches. 

*Yaby Concealer Sample- *I got this in a trade and its a nice little concealer that goes inside my magnetic palette, but I have so many other concealers and it costs 5$ for a full-size replacement, so I might as well go through it now so I have fewer products in my arsenal. 

*Urban Decay Revolutionary Lipstick Sample in Rush*-  It's a dinky little sample that's kind of a pain to apply, and I've discovered that Natural Rose in my Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm is a pretty close color dupe and I prefer it's formula so I'm going to spend the next ten days using it up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2015)

Product focus for Jan 11-20:

*Body Wash:* Pacifica Blood Orange and Peter Thomas Roth Body Wash Samples

*Lotion: *Pacifica Blood Orange and Peter Thomas Roth Lotion Samples

*Perfume: *Eau de Cartier Goutte de Rose and Tocca Giulietta

*Primer (Face): *Finish up Dr. Brandt's Pores No More and then Benefit Stay Flawless

*Primer (eyes): *Urban Decay Primer Potion

*Foundation: *Dr. Jart+ BB Cream Sample &amp; Philosophy Hope in a Jar A to Z Cream

*Concealer: *LMDB

*Setting Powder: *It Cosmetics Bye, Bye Pores

*Blush: *Benefit Bella Bamba and Tarte Fearless Sample

*Highlighter: *Hourglass Ambient Light in Dim Light

*Mascara: *Sheer Cover Extra Length

*Eyeliner: *Cynthia Rowley Silver, Urban Decay Smoke, Tornado, Twice Baked and Ultraviolet

*Eyeshadow: *Julep Eye Sheen in Dusty Taupe, Julep's Borealis and Coastal Scents Revealed (1) palette

*Lip Color: *Urban Decay Naked, Manna Kadar Lip Locked in All of Me, It Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush Pure Joy, and Julep Sheer Fig Gloss

*Nail Polish: *Julep Tilda, Nails Inc Impeccable, Sephora Color Hit Full Moon Party and Up all Night, Julep Amber


----------



## page5 (Jan 11, 2015)

I will continue to use my sample lip stain and foot balm from last week. Adding in a deluxe size hair spray that's less than half full and a face mask. I should have four empties at the end of the week.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 11, 2015)

For January 11-20:

(Most of this is the same as last time.)

Benefit Porefessional face primer

Loreal Magic BB Cream (almost gone!)

Benefit Rockateur Blush

Temptu Highlighter

Tarte Smooth Operator fishing powder

Beauty For Real lip cream (This really isn't my favorite shade on me. I'm giving it this week. If my opinion doesn't change I'm just tossing it. Life's too short.)

Ulta lip gloss (Its shade is either 06 or 90. I can't decide which way is up, lol.)

Nyx Champagne &amp; Caviar eye shadow palette

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero

Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Mascara

Elf eyebrow duo

EOS lip balm

Estee Lauder Enlighten (Almost gone!)

Tarte eye cream

La Natura Avocado body butter


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 11, 2015)

*--- Monday, January 12th, 2015---*

Foundation: bareMinerals BareSkin in Bare Linen 03

Concealer: NARS radiant creamy in vanilla with beauty blender micro.mini

Blush: Elevated by Tarte (in the Be Mattenificent palette)

Eyebrows: Anastasia dipbrow in Soft Brown

Mascara: Red Apple Lipstick

Lips: MUFE sephora birthday lipstick

Setting powder: Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light

Eyeshadow primer: UD

Lip balms: Dermstore lip quench

Eyeshadow and liner: Tarte Be Mattenificient, NYX brown eyeliner


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 11, 2015)

@@Monika1 Your list is well organized.

It's getting late tonight, but I wanted to post so I feel committed to doing this. I am going to continue with my list from before and also a bunch of foils. I will go back and edit my post with the foil names. I haven't included my regular routine stuff. Should I be doing that?

1. Dermal Detox Pre-Cleanse Facial Cleanser by Sunshine Botanicals

2. Nourishing Algae Facial Cleanser by Sunshine Botanicals

3. Creme 28 by Yon-KA Paris (moisturizer)

4. Huile De Leonor Greyl (coconut oil)

5. Elixir by Goldwell (oil Treatment)

6. Matt Rouge Lipstick by Face Stockholm

7. 2 sponges

8. Foils, Foils, Foils


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 12, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Back on the Monday Club horse! I'm imposing a no-buy on myself for most of the year so I'm shopping my stash for real every week.
> 
> 
> Korres pomegranate primer (alllllmost done)
> ...


The only thing I'm changing this week is the eyeshadow I'll be using.


My Pretty Zombie- Pasty Ass
the Balm- Mont Balm quad
Glamour Doll Eyes- Hold Me
Notoriously Morbid- Walking on Sunshine


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 13, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@Monika1 Your list is well organized.
> 
> It's getting late tonight, but I wanted to post so I feel committed to doing this. I am going to continue with my list from before and also a bunch of foils. I will go back and edit my post with the foil names. I haven't included my regular routine stuff. Should I be doing that?
> 
> ...


i wasn't able to go back and edit it.

My foil list:

1. TATCHA Ageless enriching renewal cream

2. TATCHA Pure one step cameiia cleansing oil

3.TATCHA Indigo soothing silk body butter

4.TATCHA Indigo soothing renewal treatment x2

5. TATCHA Luminous deep hydration firming serum

6. TATCHA Supple moisture rich silk cream

7. Antipodes Grace Gentle Cream Cleanser

8. Clinique custom-repair serum

9. COTZ Sensitiver sunscreen

10. DHC Deep Cleansing Oil


----------



## chibimorph (Jan 18, 2015)

Primer: Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro* (depotted; should be used up by the end of this week!), dr. brandt - pores no more pore refiner (deluxe sample)

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal*

Blush: Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink*, Little Sparrow - Yolk

Highlight: Kiss My Sass - Moonbeam Cream Highlight (sample)

Powder: Rimmel - Stay Matte*

Eye Primer: theBalm - Put a Lid On It* (depotted), Fyrinnae - Pixie Epoxy

Eyeshadow: Maybelline - Sunbaked Neutrals Palette*, Aromaleigh - Coatlicue and 100 Years of Winter, Shiro - Fifteen Birds in Five Fir Trees, Glamour Doll Eyes - Juicy Mango, Femme Fatale - Perspecto-Illusion

Lip Gloss: Victorian Disco - Atomic Rose (sample) (I really just need to use this up)

Fragrance: Bvlgari - Jasmin Noir (sample), Haus of Gloi - Troika (sample)


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 18, 2015)

1. Larenim Mineral Foundation

2. Embroillyse sample- I've decided I won't stop using it until it is finished off

3. Liar UD Lipstick sample- ditto

4. Larenim Porcelain Glow- I swear I have never ever used this, my mother passed it down to me and I just never touched it so it's going to be my highlight this week

5. Larenim Ethereal- There is so little of it that I transferred it to a clamshell and I'm just trying to finish it off so I can reuse the jar.

6. Gold shade from Revealed 2 Sampler- I never ever reach for this little quad, but one shade is shattered so I don't feel comfortable trading it 

7. Stay Don't Stray Sample- it needs to be gone, I already have the full size. 

8. Maybelline Clear Mascara- lately my eyebrows have been struggling and I need to put conscious effort into taming them. It's getting a little old for my lashes anyway, but I want to use up some more of it before I toss it. 

9. Tarte Breathless Blush- I have 6 tarte blushes now and I have barely touched any of them. 

10. Pacifica eyeliner- it's getting pretty stubby now so I'm hoping using it consistently will help me get it gone and help me get better with eyeliner

11. Yaby Concealer Sample- If I finish it off I've decided to let myself repurchase the full size for my travel palette when my no-buy is over


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 18, 2015)

For this week, starting Monday, January 19th, I'm going to wear/use:

Facial cleanser: Acne.org cleanser (2 pumps day and night)

Toner: Paula's Choice 

Chemical Exfoliant: Paula's Choice

Cotton pads: Shiseido 

Vitamin C serum: Paula's Choice

Acne treatment 1: Dr. Dennis Gross Purifying Concentrate

Acne treatment 2: Acne.org treatment

Eye cream PM: Algenist

Eye cream AM: Supergoop sample and then Origins Ginzing sample

Moisturizer 1: Acne.or moisturizer

Moisturizer 2: FAB Ultra Cream

Moisturizer 3 w/ SPF: Lavanila remnants, then Origins sample, then new Lavanila tube

Facial oil: NUDE sample

Anti-aging serum: Jurlique samples (3 foils)

Floss: Glide

Toothpaste: Colgate Total

Mouthwash: Colgate blue one

Whitening strip: Crest (once a week)

Deodorant: Dermalogica 

Shampoo: Suave Rosemary and Mint and Dermorganic

Conditioner: Shea Moisture, then Sukin

Soap: Lush sexy peel and then that weird one my sister gave me

Body wash: Shea Moisture 

Foot scrub: Ole Henriksen orange flower body wash

Body scrub: St. Ives green tea scrub

Body lotion: Paula's Choice 10% AHA every other day, B&amp;BW Twilight Woods every other day

Hand and foot cream: Curel sample, then Sephora body butter sample, then Crabtree and Evelyn rose lotion, then Neutrogena 

SPF body: Supergoop oil on arms

SPF hands: Paula's Choice on the way to work and on the way back

Hand cream at work: Burt's Bees

Cuticle oil: Sally Hansen

Cuticle balm at work: Burt's Bees

Hair mask: Shea moisture mixed with water (weekly)

Hair leave in conditioner: Carol's Daughter

Hair oil: Argan oil (weekly)

Perfume: Marc Jacobs Daisy Dreams sample

Nail base and top coat: Sally Hansen 4-in-1,

Nail color: ?

Quick dry nail drops: Essence

Eyelash and brow serum: DIY

Lipbalm PM: Bite Agave mask

Lipbalm AM: Kroger spf

Primer: Tarte brightening sample

Foundation: Bare Minerals BareSkin

Concealer: Juice Beauty or NARS

Powder: either ELF mineral pearls or Hourglass Diffused light

Brows: Anastasia dipbrow in soft brown

Blush: Tarte Exposed and Tarte Glisten

Lipstick: Bite Musk and Restina

Eyeliner and eyeshadow: Tarte Be Mattenificent

Mascara: Physician's Formula

PHEW!!!!!!!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 19, 2015)

How many products are we allowed to involve in the Monday club? I think I can do this.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 19, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> How many products are we allowed to involve in the Monday club? I think I can do this.


I would say one or more! I don't think there is a restriction on number. I notice it's more effective if you list only one or two (if one is almost done, for example) for a specific area (like one bronzer, one blush, one highlighter) to make it easier to polish off things if that's your goal. But I listed several lip products rather than just one as I know myself. Of course, had I used only the one sample I'm working to finish for the whole stretch of time, I might have even finished it this past round. But the concept is still helping to reduce the clutter on my counter and is giving me a focus on items to use.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 19, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> How many products are we allowed to involve in the Monday club? I think I can do this.


As many as you want!  The Monday Club is a way for us to make sure we're rotating through our stashes and using every beauty product we have!  What many of us do is have a "core" group of makeup (like foundation, powder, mascara, eyebrow stuff) that doesn't change.  We continue to use these products until they're completely gone and/or expired (like mascara).  Then we rotate through color products (eyeshadow, lipstick, blush, eyeliner, etc) to make sure we're using our extensive collections.  

Then when we go to rotate again the next week, we can look back at our posts to see what we've used recently so we aren't repeating ourselves. 

(@@meaganola explains all this much better on the first few pages of this thread, if you have the time, feel free to go back and read her awesome explanations!)


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 19, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> As many as you want!  The Monday Club is a way for us to make sure we're rotating through our stashes and using every beauty product we have!  What many of us do is have a "core" group of makeup (like foundation, powder, mascara, eyebrow stuff) that doesn't change.  We continue to use these products until they're completely gone and/or expired (like mascara).  Then we rotate through color products (eyeshadow, lipstick, blush, eyeliner, etc) to make sure we're using our extensive collections.
> 
> Then when we go to rotate again the next week, we can look back at our posts to see what we've used recently so we aren't repeating ourselves.
> 
> (@@meaganola explains all this much better on the first few pages of this thread, if you have the time, feel free to go back and read her awesome explanations!)


Thank you! I can definitely do this!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Benefit Porefessional face primer

Bare Minerals Original Foundation

Benefit Rockateur Blush

Temptu Highlighter

Tarte Smooth Operator fishing powder

Ulta lip gloss (Its shade is either 06 or 90. I can't decide which way is up, lol.)

Nyx Champagne &amp; Caviar eye shadow palette

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero

Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Mascara

Elf eyebrow duo

EOS lip balm

Ponds night cream

Tarte eye cream

Tarte maracuja oil

La Natura Avocado body butter

Oribe Shampoo


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 19, 2015)

chibimorph said:


> IMG_0968.JPG
> 
> Face
> 
> ...


I enjoy the photos!


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I realize that I have two additional categories I could list here (not in the swing of this yet, though I love to come peek at what others tend to use regularly). I have my 'purse stuff' which is usually a few lip products, plus, that I use to quickly touch up during the day, and my 'makeup bag stuff' - separate from my 'counter stuff' only because I might, time to time, have something that is a bit more portable that I'll throw in there rather than doubling what I have on the counter or moving an item between the two every day &lt; a pain!

I mention this because I just finished off all that extends in the bullet (all that is left is the part in the base; I'll have to fish for it with a lip brush to use the rest, if I want) of my 'purse' Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle. It was a handy one for touch-ups - moisturizing and neutral with any look, but using a lip brush in that context is a no-go. So, this week it goes onto the 'counter'. Clinique Different Lipstick in Tenderheart moves from 'makeup bag' to 'purse' but I haven't chosen a makeup bag replacement for it.

The rest of my 'counter' list is unchanged (p56). I didn't even finish the Genefique serum because I like the Silk Naturals one better - naughty! Trying again this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eye shadows I chose to use I really have enjoyed so I'm thinking of keeping this combination for this week:

SN mineral eye shadow - Flash

Alima satin matte eye shadow - Cocoa _sample_

Alima luminous shimmer eye liner - Koan _sample_

The combination isn't earth-shattering, but the brown Cocoa with the smoky grey Koan (technically eyeliner) on the shimmery light sand Flash (similar to BE Nude Beach) has grown on me, where my typical is all browns (if I use more than a wash) on a light nude, tied in with a copper/orange if anything.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is my "Monday" club for days 20-30 of No-Buy!

MAKEUP
Too Faced Jingle all the Way Phone Palette
Ardell Brow Kit in Medium
GOSH brow gel
Urban Decay foil sample of primer potion
MUFE HD blush sample card
BITE best bite set
MAC cranberry lipliner
Rimmel Vinyl gloss
TheBalm Mary-Lou Manizer
L'oreal Voluminous Naturale mascara
Maybelline Dream Matte powder
Rimmel Stay Matte (for under-eyes)
Annabelle Stay Sharp liner

Other
BODY WASH: MAC naked honey
CANDLE: Bath and Body Works gourmet espresso
SCRUB: epice microderma
LOTION: Walk in the Woods B&amp;BW
FACE WASH: St Ives Green Tea Cleanser

Yay!!
My rules are:
If I want to use a different eyeshadow, I can only use a single (will encourage me to look for and use my e/s singles!) 
I can switch up the liner 3 times in these 10 days.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm late in posting this week. I'm concentrating on using my Pelle Beauty Samples along with my regular items.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 21, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Here is my "Monday" club for days 20-30 of No-Buy!
> 
> MAKEUP
> 
> ...


I love seeing the pics! Good luck!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 21, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> I love seeing the pics! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2015)

January 21 - 30 Product Focus

*Body Wash*: Body Shop Moringa and Lollia At Last

*Lotion:* Tokyomilk/Dark Yesterday and Bliss Grapefruit and Aloe

*Perfume: *Clean Original, Atelier Trefle Pur and Bill Blass Nude

*Primer (Face)*: Cover FX

*Primer (eyes): *From the Lab

*Foundation: *Philosophy A to Z cream (until it's gone) &amp; Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream

*Concealer*: LMDB

*Setting Powder:* IT cosmetics Bye, Bye Pores setting powder

*Blush*: Laura Mercier blush palette

*Highlighter:* NARS Illuminator in Orgasm and highlighter from the blush palette

*Mascara:* Sheer Cover

*Eyeliner:* Cynthia Rowley Silver, Julep Stargazer Set

*Eyeshadow:* Julep Eye Sheen in Dusty Taupe (only about a days worth left!), Warm Fig, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow Eternal Marine, LMDB True Color Eyeshadow in Peachy Keen and Goldstone, Loreal Infallible All Night Blue and Nyx Mineral Eye Shadow Sky Pink Pearl.

*Lip Color: *Juice Beauty Pink Gloss, Model Co Lip Duo, NARS New Lover, OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia and Memento.

*Nail Polish:* Clinique Black Honey, Urban Decay Addiction, Illamasqua Viridian, Butter London All Hail the Queen and Julep Luna


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 21, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> January 21 - 30 Product Focus
> 
> *Body Wash*: Body Shop Moringa and Lollia At Last
> *Lotion:* Tokyomilk/Dark Yesterday and Bliss Grapefruit and Aloe
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you have the polish all planned out too! Sometimes I can't decide what to do next and end up wearing something for longer than I would have liked as a result. I'm in that boat right this minute!


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 25, 2015)

- Larenim Foundation

- Embroylisse Sample (will it never end?)

- Maybelline 24 hour color tattoo gold and brown (I have used these to make a base to which I only need to add one shadow to. Thus I can use another shadow, preferably indie, to create a different look so that I don't get bored)

- Model Co Cheek and Lip Stain- it's beautiful but ever since I learned to apply my cream to powder lotus blush I just never use it. 

- Urban Decay Sample- I've made a really good dent, but haven't finished it yet. 

- BH Cosmetics concealer and correcting palette- these are terrible quality but they did open my eyes to the world of concealer and I like the light red corrector. I make them work by putting another concealer over top

- Great Lash Clear mascara


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 26, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> For this week, starting Monday, *January 26th*, I'm going to wear/use:
> 
> Facial cleanser: Acne.org cleanser (2 pumps day and night)
> 
> ...


I updated last week's list to reflect things I've used up (striked out and green) or changed (just green).

Didn't wear makeup today- have some breakouts, might just go without today.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

This is for this week and next, so until February 9th, since I'm a bit late posting. Most is the same, so I've marked the changes.

Bath: Yves Rocher organic vanilla shower gel *&lt;&lt; poured the last of it into my shower dispenser*

  Kiss My Face moisture shave - Cool Mint (old bottle) *&lt;&lt; finished, so I'm onto another!! partial bottle *

_I don't know how I did that_* Cool Mint, again*

  Jason shampoo - Apricot

  Jason conditioner - Apricot

  Lancome facial wash - Creme Radiance

Serum: Lancome Genefique _sample_, &lt;&lt; this is lasting much longer than I expected, especially since I'm not always using it..

  then Silk Naturals (SN) Super Defense

Moisturiser: SN Jojoba

  SN Cucumber Peptide eye cream

Body: SN Organic olive oil moisturizer

Face: Dermablend Professional Cover Creme - Natural Beige (Chroma 2 1/8)

  SN Medium Coverage perfect harmony foundation

  Alima luminous shimmer blush - Candy *&lt;&lt;** finished sample** but not fs; changed to Alima Honey Rose*

  SN Bronzer - Drama

  Alima luminous shimmer powder - Sorbet

  SN Perfecting Powder - Sheer &amp; Gorgeous

Eyes: SN Sleep In A Jar under eye corrector - Light Peach

*****

  SN mineral eye shadow - Flash

  Alima satin matte eye shadow - Cocoa _sample_

  Alima luminous shimmer eye shadow - Koan _sample_

at my very low usage level for dark shades (I only need a speck to deepen the crease or the lash-line) these samples lasted me over three weeks and they're less than half finished 

_*****_

*^^^ changed to:*

*  SN mineral eye shadows - Caliber, Loaded, Saddle Up, Scout*

*  SN chromatic cream eye color - Tribeca*

  Pür Minerals eye pencil - Onyx

  mystery (can't be sure of brand - matte silver tube with glossy silver accent on top of cap (|  |) and glossy silver fine rim line on cap where cap meets tube) mascara - Brown

Lips: Honeybee Gardens (HBG) lip balm - Strawberry Champagne

  HBG lipstick - Valentine _sample_

*****

  HBG lipstick - Queen Bee

  SN lipstick - Fashionista

  SN kisser slicker - Raindrops On Roses

  Lancome Juicy Tubes - Dreamsicle

*****

*^^^ changed to*

*  HBG lipstick - Romance*

*  Revlon - Pink Truffle*

*  SN - Nice Tan*

*  Clinique - Tenderheart (purse)*

Remover: Lancome Bifacil

  SN Kiss Cleanser

Scent: Desert Essence deodorant - Tropical Breeze

  Lavanila - Vanilla Coconut

Hair: Got To Be Glossy anti-frizz shine serum

  Organix anti-breakage keratin oil

Nails: what suits my mood

  SN old lip balm for moisturizing

  Witchcraft almond cuticle oil


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2015)

Stuff I'll use from January 31 - February 9 


*Body Wash:* Philosophy Amazing Grace and Not Soap, Radio Joy Inducing Body Wash
*Lotion: *Philosophy Amazing Grace and Body Shop Sugar Lemon
*Perfume: *Philosophy Amazing Grace, Dolce &amp; Gabanna Dolce, and Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal
*Primer (eyes): *Urban Decay Primer Potion (until it's gone) &amp; From the Lab
*Primer (face): *Cover FX
*Foundation: *Smashbox Camera Ready
*Concealer: *LMDB (until it's gone) &amp; Miracle Transformer
*Setting Powder: *Bare Minerals Redness Remedy Setting Powder
*Blush: *Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
*Highlighter: *Hourglass Ambient Light in Dim Light
*Mascara: *Diorshow
*Eyeliner: *Cynthia Rowley Silver, Avon Glimmersticks Cosmic Brown, Clinique Quickliner Black Honey, Loreal Colour Riche Eyeliner Violet and UD LSD.
*Eyeshadow: *LMDB Kaleidoscope Chauvet Pont D'Arc and Urban Decay duo sin/mushroom
*Lip Color: *OCC Lip Tar in NSFW, Pris and Strumpet, Lancome Lip Lover Framboise Etoile
*Nail Polish: *Julep Evelyn, Joanna and Sandi, Zoya Maria Luisa, and Deborah Lippmann Baby I'm a Star


----------

